# Questionnaire: Getting to Know Each Other



## GenJen54

Dear Foreros and Foreras, ​ 
In celebration of the Forum's *1,000,000th* post, 
we (your mod team) thought it time we get to know each and everyone of you a little better. We've put together a list of questions *you are welcome to answer* as part of this thread - and of course, we answered them too (even Mike), so you can get to know us. This thread will only be open for a *limited period of time*, 
so please answer as soon as you can.​ 
With nods to Marcel Proust, Bernard Pivot 
and noted philosopher Raphus Cucullatus, we present 
the *WR "Twenty-Five Questions."*
​ 

1. What is your country of birth?
2. What is your current country of residence?
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?
7. What is your favorite word?
8. What is your least favorite word?
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
10. What turns you off?
11. What are your favorite books? 
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?
13. Who are your favorite painters?
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
21. What do you value most in your friends?
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
23. How would you like to die?
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
25. What is your motto?

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR?
27. What have you learned since joining WR?
28. What is your favorite thing about WR?
29. Chocolate or Nutella?


----------



## belén

Ok...Here I go, hope you'll still like me afterwards  

1. What is your country of birth?  
*Spain*
 2. What is your current country of residence?
*Spain*
 3. What is your height in in ft/in or centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.
*I am 1,60m*
 4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
*I am a hippija, this is a posh + hippie, I guess the translation in English could be poshippie.*
 6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?
*I won't go by category, sorry... I like butter croissants, broccoli, sundried tomatos, smoked tofu, mmm.*
 7. What is your favorite word?
*In Spanish "alcachofa" & "alféizar" and in English "few"*
 8. What is your least favorite word?
*Hunger and war  *
 9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
*Reading history books, watching films that move me and feeling the wind on my face, listening to jazz and smelling flowers, travelling with my backpack and seeing things I haven't seen before. *
 10. What turns you off?
*Bush. *
 11. What are your favorite books? 
*La Tregua, Benedetti, El amor en los tiempos del cólera and anything by Paul Auster*
 12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?
*Benedetti, Auster, García Márquez, Tagore, Kundera, Cortazar.*
 13. Who are your favorite painters?
*Velázquez, Klimt, Linchestein, Klee, Goya, Kandinsky, Michelangelo, Leonardo, Caravaggio, Dalí... could go on forever...*
 14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
*MAFALDA!!*
 15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?
*Those who do things to spread tenderness around the world.*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
* Those who changed history for good*
 17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
*Architecture, soccer coach for the World Cup  and politician*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
*México, Argentina and Austria.*
 19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
*Enjoy little moments and when you are having a bad time, just remember that it is little moments away as well.*
 20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
*That there are people torturing other people.*
 21. What do you value most in your friends?
*That they exist and that I was lucky enough to have them cross my path.*
 22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
*Speak 100 languages.*
 23. How would you like to die?
*As long as it isn't drawning or in a fire, I don't care..*
 24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
*I would prefer John Lennon to meet me.*
 25. What is your motto?
*Duckpoweeeeeeer!!!  Live and let live. Tolerance is the key.*
 
*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR?
*I thought it looked like a cool place when I bumped into it. *
27. What have you learned since joining WR?
*I've learned many many many new words and the most important, I've met amazing people.*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR?
*You guys. *
29. Chocolate or Nutella? 
*Chocolate with Nutella on top!! *


----------



## Jana337

1. What is your country of birth? Czechoslovakia
 2. What is your current country of residence? USA
 3. What is your height in in ft/in or centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 168 cm
 4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. N/A
 5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) My internal beauty is non-negligible. 
 6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Italian, potato pancakes (with a lot of garlic) - click!, see also #29.
 7. What is your favorite word? Silence, mistral, charm.
 8. What is your least favorite word? Public interest.
 9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Good books, inspiring people, my favorite songs.
 10. What turns you off? Hypocrisy, fatalism, crowd behavior, conceit.
 11. What are your favorite books? Jiří Gruša: _Dotazník/The Questionnaire_ (he would HATE this thread ), Milan Kundera: _Kniha smíchu a zapomnění/The Book of Laughter and Forgetting_, William Saroyan: Tracy's Tiger, Antoine de Saint-Exupéry: _Little Prince_, Salman Rushdie: _The Moor's Last Sigh_, John Kennedy Toole: _A  Confederacy of Dunces._
 12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Poets: Joseph Brodsky, Jan Skácel. Writers: See above; Ephraim Kishon, James Clavell, Alexandre Dumas, Isaac Bashevis Singer, Robert Musil
 13. Who are your favorite painters? Marc Chagall, Alfons Mucha, Gustav Klimt
 14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Sabina in _The Unbearable Lightness of Being_ (Milan Kundera)
 15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Cuchuflete 
 16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Raoul Wallenberg and this gentleman (where does history start, though?).
 17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Cryptographer
18. In what country other than your own would you like to live? Germany (Berlin if possible)
 19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? To be born where #20 does not apply.
 20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? To be at the mercy of despots who keep you poor and ignorant.
 21. What do you value most in your friends? Intelligence
 22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? I wish I could sing.
 23. How would you like to die? 
 24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Well done, Jana.
 25. What is your motto? Give a man a fish and you feed him  for a day. Teach him to fish and he can feed himself for a lifetime.

*Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR?  After some lurking, I thought I could obtain answers to questions that had been bugging me.
27. What have you learned since joining WR? What's the character limit for one post, again? 
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? Incredibly knowledgeable, helpful and congenial people.
29. Chocolate or Nutella? Chocolate - either milk or very, very dark.


----------



## cuchuflete

What is your country of birth? Gli stati uniti
What is your current country of residence?  eeuu
What is your height?  5'11"
Facial hair adornments, if any. bigotes + a few days' worth of beard
What are your favorite foods (by category)? Thai, Spanish, Brazilian, any fresh fish and mariscos
What is your favorite word? cariño 
What is your least favorite word? no
What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Brahms, Dexter Gordon playing ballads, Bill Evans playing anything, daylilies (the more the better!) garlic (the more the better!)
What turns you off? falsehood
What are your favorite books? Rayuela, Cien Años de Soledad and a few hundred others
Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Cortázar, Cummings, Saramago, Gorostiza
Who are your favorite painters? Bosch, Kandinsky, Orozco, Siqueiros
Favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Sancho Panza
Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Richard P. Feynman, Mahatma Ghandi
Favorite characters in history? Abraham Lincoln Brigade
What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Music teacher
In what country other than your own would you like to live? Spain, Portugal, Ecuador, Paraguay
What is your idea of earthly happiness? Working with my sons.
What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? war
What do you value most in your friends? Honesty
What natural gift would you most like to possess? Healing
How would you like to die? In good company.
If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? “Not bad. Better luck next time.”
What is your motto? There is nothing so futile as regret. 
What is your other motto?  Better to ask forgiveness than permission. 
Why did you join WR? By accident, trying to learn a new word.
What have you learned since joining WR? How little I know.
What is your favorite thing about WR? Us foreros, together.
Chocolate or Nutella? Dark chocolate and fresh raspberries.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> 1. What is your country of birth? Canada
> 
> 2. What is your current country of residence? Canada
> 
> 3. What is your height in in ft/in or centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 166 cm.
> 
> 4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. I'm all for them.
> 
> 5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you?  To use my favourite Quebecois expression, Je suis une granola.
> 
> 6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? home-made bread, hot out of the oven and spread with butter
> 
> 7. What is your favorite word? halcyon
> 
> 8. What is your least favorite word? corporate
> 
> 9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? sitting quietly in the woods or by the ocean
> 
> 10. What turns you off? numbers
> 
> 11. What are your favorite books?  Winnie the Pooh, The Kon-Tiki Expedition, King Solomon's Ring, Como Agua Para Chocolate, the Lord of the Rings, The Herb of Grace
> 
> 12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Pablo Neruda, Elizabeth Goudge, Somerville & Ross, Gerald Durrell, Shakespeare, Jane Austin, Alan Villiers, Georgette Heyer, Amos Tutuola, Seamus Heaney, Jennifer Cruisie, and Salman Rushdie, not to mention the people who wrote the books listed above who didn't get named yet ....nor all the others for whom there really isn't room to list...
> 
> 13. Who are your favorite painters artists? Albrecht Dhurer, Solon, Francis Kagige, Winslow Homer, Vincent Van Gogh, Paul Gaugin and Bolivian weavers
> 
> 14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?  Winnie the Pooh
> 
> 15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Stephen Lewis
> 
> 16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Mahatma Ghandi
> 
> 17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
> medicine
> 
> 18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
> Argentina, Chile, French Polynesia, New Zealand
> 
> 19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
> sailing
> 
> 20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
> war
> 
> 21. What do you value most in your friends?
> It's different with every one.
> 
> 22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? to have as good a sense of smell as a dog
> 
> 23. How would you like to die?
> quickly
> 
> 24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
> Well lived!
> 
> 25. What is your motto? Carpe momentum.
> 
> *Three Four bonus questions:*
> 
> 26. Why did you join WR?  A burning question, of course!
> 27. What have you learned since joining WR? How fast I can drop an hour out of my life without blinking.
> 28. What is your favorite thing about WR? The avatars, por supuesto!
> 29. Chocolate or Nutella?  a chocolate mole from Oaxaca, Mexico



Exit stage left with a flourish of penny whistles, goose honks, and charangos.


----------



## Benjy

1. What is your country of birth? england
2. What is your current country of residence? england
3. What is your height in in ft/in or centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 1.8m or 6"
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. between clean shaven and a weeks worth of growth. depending on how close it is to sunday.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? indian/chinese/japanese. i also love italian and tradition english stuff too. surotut le rosbif 
7. What is your favorite word? n/a
8. What is your least favorite word? n/a
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? other peoples genuine desire to achieve something of worth 
10. What turns you off? the lack thereof
11. What are your favorite books?  anything by god
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? i'm reading volataire at the moment. he's hilarious.
13. Who are your favorite painters? i like maths?
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? don't have any 
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? various members of my family and the mod team. cheesy but true.
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
 bicycle mechanic (preferably on one of the big tours) 
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? france
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? family
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? absolute cynicism and indifference.
21. What do you value most in your friends? honesty, the real kind, when they tell you that you're a prat but with love 
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? humility and meekness in the face of constructive criticism
23. How would you like to die? in my sleep
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? you didnt screw up.
25. What is your motto? no pain, no pain

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? i needed a definition for defouloir
27. What have you learned since joining WR? lots. a lot more than just french too 
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? the concept  
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  as if that's even a question. dark chocolate is where it's at.


----------



## ILT

1. What is your country of birth? *México*
2. What is your current country of residence?* México*
3. What is your height in ft/in or centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *7 1/3 cuartas without shoes*
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. *Beards and mustaches rule!
*5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) *I like long nails when they taken care of.*
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?* Mexican, Italian, Chinese, tandoori chicken, pan de jamón and bolo do **limão*.
7. What is your favorite word? *Perdonar.*
8. What is your least favorite word? *24/7.*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *A good book.*
10. What turns you off? *Hyprocisy.*
11. What are your favorite books? *The little prince by Antoine de Saint Exupery, Na margem do rio Piedra e sentei ei chorei by Paulo Coelho, La casa de los espíritus by Isabel Allende, Como agua para chocolate by Laura Esquivel, Cien años de Soledad by Gabriel García Márquez, Il principe by Nicolás Maquiavelo, could go on and on and on and on and on and on, you get the idea *
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *Sor Juana Inés de la Cruz, Gabriel García Márquez, Isabel Allende, Paulo Coelho, and many more.*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Claude Monet, Auguste Renoir, Vincent Van Gogh, Alfred Sisley (do you notice a trend here?  ).*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? 
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *My grandmother, who was raised during the turn of the Century and has been capable of adapting to the XXI Cerntury.*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *Mahatma Gandhi *
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *Writer*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *Suisse, Italia, Deutschland.*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *Seeing that those close to me are happy.*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *War and interventionism.*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *Different things in each of them.*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *Healing.*
23. How would you like to die? *In my sleep.*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *Well done, but you have to go back *
25. What is your motto? *Si no fue en tu año, no fue en tu daño. Live and let live.*

*Three Four bonus questions:*

 26. Why did you join WR? *Because I though it would be interesting.
*27. What have you learned since joining WR? *The extent of my ignorance.*
 28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *The cordial, respectful and sometimes fun tone of foreros.*
 29. Chocolate or Nutella? * Chocolate cake with chocolate chips and pecans, chocolate mouse filling topped by ganache with chocolate shavings.
*


----------



## GenJen54

1. What is your country of birth? *The United States*
2. What is your current country of residence? *The Disparate States*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *5' 5''* 
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. *A little hirsuitism never hurt anybody.*
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) *All of the above.*
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *Chocolate, Fresh Mexican, Thai, Japanese*
7. What is your favorite word? *serendipity*
8. What is your least favorite word? *n*gger*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *compassion*
10. What turns you off? *willful intolerance*
11. What are your favorite books? *To Kill A Mockingbird (Harper Lee), Old Man and The Sea (Hemingway), Pride and Prejudice (Austen)....too many to mention.*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *Emile Zola, Ernest Hemingway, Jane Austen, Maya Angelou*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Marc Chagall and Henri Matisse*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *Eponine (**Les Miserables), Addicus Finch (To Kill A Mockingbird), Elizabeth Bennett (Pride and Prejudice - sorry Elaine, I forgot Lizzie!)*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *mothers, people dedicated to lives of selflessness*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *Theodore Roosevelt, Benjamin Franklin, Albert Einstein*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *teacher*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *La France*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *a world free of poverty and fear*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *complete social abandonment*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *honesty - even when it's not pleasant*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *to sing well*
23. How would you like to die? *with the knowledge I've done all I can*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *Nice Job. See you next time around! *
25. What is your motto?

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *I just sort of fell into it.*
27. What have you learned since joining WR? *That I know absolutely nothing.*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *The friendships and the general spirit of cameraderie.*
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  *Chocolate and raspberries with a vanilla creme sauce*.


----------



## ElaineG

> . What is your country of birth? The People's Republic of Cambridge, Mass.
> 2. What is your current country of residence? The People's Republic of Park Slope, Brooklyn, NY, USA
> 3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 5'2/3/4, who knows?
> 4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
> 5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) I have my Prada days and my sweatpant days. I am fighting the entropy that would make me into my hippie mother.
> 6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Sicilian, Other Italian, Mexican, Thai, French, Japanese, Chinese, Spanish, Moroccan (should I stop now? - I've never met a cuisine that didn't have its beauties)
> 7. What is your favorite word? Serendipity
> 8. What is your least favorite word? Irregardless
> 9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Beautiful deserted natural places, summer sunlight, the kind of conversation you never want to end.
> 10. What turns you off? Hypocrisy, refusals to engage
> 11. What are your favorite books? A la recherche de temps perdu, The Age of Innocence by Edith Wharton, Villette by Charlotte Bronte, Pride and Prejudice, Daniel Deronda by George Eliot, The Gates of Ivory trilogy by Margaret Drabble, Il Re di Girgenti by Camilleri and a hundred million others.
> 12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Pablo Neruda, Adrienne Rich, Proust, Austen, George Eliot, Andrea Camilleri, and a hundred million others.
> 13. Who are your favorite painters? Matisse, Miro, Chagall
> 14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Maggie from A Mill on the Floss, Jane Eyre, Harriet the Spy, Elizabeth Bennett, Jo March from Little Women -- all the girls I grew up to.
> 15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Anyone who puts truth and justice ahead of their own comfort.
> 16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Elizabeth I, Joan of Arc, Sojourner Truth -- all the strong women I grew up to.
> 17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Chef.
> 18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Italia.
> 19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? A Sicilian sunset on a terrace overlooking the sea, a jug of wine and thou
> 20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Abandonment
> 21. What do you value most in your friends? Loyalty, humor, honesty
> 22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? To be able to carry a tune.
> 23. How would you like to die? In an instant.
> 24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Vado a buttare la pasta/I'll put the pasta on!
> 25. What is your motto? Live for the moment, and try everything once except whale meat.
> 
> *Three Four bonus questions:*
> 
> 26. Why did you join WR? Because I was searching for Italian recipes and ended up here instead.
> 27. What have you learned since joining WR? That there are so many wonderful people in the world devoted to language. I thought we were a dying breed.
> 28. What is your favorite thing The people
> 29. Chocolate or Nutella I'll have the cheese plate, thank you!


 
Smoochie pie!


----------



## Vanda

1. What is your country of birth? Brasil
2. What is your current country of residence? Brasil
3. What is your height . 1,63m
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) Casual mostly, exotic sometimes.
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Brazilian, Italian, French
7. What is your favorite word? smile
8. What is your least favorite word? Hate 
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? a lovely scenery, puppies
10. What turns you off? Lies 
11. What are your favorite books? Dom Casmurro; Grande Sertão Veredas; Wuthering Heights, Don Quijote de la Mancha
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Cecília Meirelles, Machado de Assis, Fernando Pessoa, Guimarães Rosa, Pablo Neruda, Victor Hugo.
13. Who are your favorite painters? Monet, Renoir, Leonardo da Vinci
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Don Quijote
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? My parents
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? ------
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? a writer 
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Czech Republic, Germany, Switzerland
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? travel all over the world
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Corruption
21. What do you value most in your friends? their existence
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? speak a hundred languages
23. How would you like to die? I wouldn't!  
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Go back Vanda.
25. What is your motto? " I almost know nothing. But I do suspect a lot of things." (G.Rosa)

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? Accidently. 
27. What have you learned since joining WR? Impossible to figure it out.
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? fun + learning something everyday
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  Chocolate filled with chocolate!


----------



## DDT

1. What is your country of birth? Italy
2. What is your current country of residence? France
3. What is your height in: pin ft/in or centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 185
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. Goatee
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? French, Italian, Japanese, Indian, Vietnamese
7. What is your favorite word? Peace (trivial I know, but I'm sincere)
8. What is your least favorite word? must
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Engrossing myself in nature
10. What turns you off? Violence and hypocrisy
11. What are your favorite books? The Idiot (Fjodor Mihajlovič Dostojevski), The tempest (William Shakespeare), Dubliners (James Joyce), Goedel, Escher, Bach: an Eternal Golden Braid (Douglas C. Hofstadter), To the lighthouse (Virginia Woolf), Le petit prince (Antoine de Saint-Exupery)
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Poets: Baudelaire, Leopardi, Ungaretti; Writers: Shakespeare, Dostojevski, Joyce, Woolf
13. Who are your favorite painters? Leonardo, Michelangelo, Raffaello, Caravaggio, Velasquez, Monet, Van Gogh, Rothko, Kandinsky, Klein
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Mickey Mouse and Donald Duck
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Those who are consistent with their ideals
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Mahatma Gandhi
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Archaeologist
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Everywhere is my country 
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? No more war
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Hypocrisy, indigence, starvation, war
21. What do you value most in your friends? Loyalty, frankness (no matter if it hurts), consistency
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? Humility
23. How would you like to die? With no regrets
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Welcome
25. What is your motto? To live is the rarest thing in the world. Most people exist, that is all

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? I was trying to get my altimeter pickled
27. What have you learned since joining WR? That I won't ever learn enough 
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? WR (forer@s + forums)
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  Please don't ask me to choose


----------



## Aupick

1. What is your country of birth? England Great Britain UK The country just to the north of France, whatever it's called.
2. What is your current country of residence? The country just to the south of the above.
3. What is your height in in ft/in or centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 91.86 fingerbreadths (according to this site)
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. See picture above left.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Curries.
7. What is your favorite word?
bollocks (English)
ténébreux (French)
Eichhörnchen (German)
8. What is your least favorite word?
Bruit (French), because I can't pronounce it.
Actually (English), because I use it far too much.
Dasein (German), because I don't know the meaning of it. Ha ha.
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Words.
10. What turns you off? That little red button on the back of my neck which says 'Stop'.
11. What are your favorite books? 
_Les Fleurs du mal_ (Baudelaire), _Simplicissimus_ (Grimmelshausen), _Life Before Man_ (Margaret Atwood), _Dictionnaire historique de la langue française_ (Alain Rey).
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Baudelaire.
13. Who are your favorite painters? Julie, Léon Lhermitte, François Bonvin, any pre-Raphaelite.
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Simplicius Simplicissimus, Troilus, Baldrick.
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? My mum, of course!
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Émile Zola in 1898, Jean Moulin, Rosa Parks.
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Train driver.
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? An island in the middle of the Atlantic, exactly half way between my wife’s family and my own, combining the best of the US and Europe, as per our constant discussions on this.
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? The following three, even if they’re incompatible:
Friends in a pub.
A meal out with my wife in just about any of Montpellier’s fabulous restaurants.
Hearing my daughter say “Daddy!”.
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Waiting for the number 41 bus on a rainy November evening.
21. What do you value most in your friends? Humour.
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? The ability to survive on 4 hours of sleep a night.
23. How would you like to die? At the same time as my wife, many years from now.
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Would you like a pint? It's my round.
25. What is your motto? "Tu m'as donné ta boue, et j'en ai fait de l'or."(You gave me your mud, and I turned it into gold.)

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? Luckily the word I was looking up wasn’t in the dictionary, and that revealed this wonderful place that was made for me, a place where nitpicking about language was not just an annoying habit to be repressed but the whole point!
27. What have you learned since joining WR? Humility: everything is relative.
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? I can't hear the cries of "God! Aupick is so boring!" over the internet.
29. Chocolate or Nutella? Chocolate. The pure thing. No nuts or raisins or those biscuity bits or anything. Just pure dark chocolate.


----------



## Agnès E.

1. What is your country of birth? France
2. What is your current country of residence? France
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. One time my eldest daughter's size + 1/4 of my youngest daughter's size = 160 cm
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. And what if I had a moustache and were still a woman, mmh?
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) Waow! What a non-politikully kurrekt question... Depends on the period chosen. 1894: avant-garde, 2314: old-fashioned
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Any kind of tasty food prepared with good ingredients. I love being surprised by food.
7. What is your favorite word? I'm not a "what's your favorite" kind of person. I'm really unable to reply.
8. What is your least favorite word? Idem
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Talent. In any field.
10. What turns you off? La connerie humaine, la mesquinerie, lack of humour.
11. What are your favorite books? Gargl! Any good book I read becomes my favorite.
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Gaargl! Paul Eluard, maybe... Shakespeare, P.G. Wodehouse
13. Who are your favorite painters? Gaaargl! Vermeer, Raphaël, pre-Renaissance painters (Cranach, Martin Schongauer), Kandinsky
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? None. I'm not a fan of anyone.
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Idem
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Idem
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Specialist in animal behaviour - Animal biologist
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Honestly, I can't reply. I haven't travelled enough to have made an opinion.
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Having fun with my children
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Being alone when you need company - Not being alone when you would like to be
21. What do you value most in your friends? That they like me enough to consider me as their friend
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? Being a musician
23. How would you like to die? Am I really forced to?
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Hello, Agnès! Bach, Monteverdi, Mozart, Fauré and their friends are ready to play for you and with you. For jazz, this way, please.
25. What is your motto? I haven't any, I'm afraid.

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? By chance, just to see what a forum was.
27. What have you learned since joining WR? Too many things, it would be boring for you to read.
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? You know what: you!
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  Foie gras.  (Belénita, will you still love me?)


----------



## panjandrum

With nods to Marcel Proust, Bernard Pivot and noted philosopher Raphus Cucullatus, we present the *WR "Twenty-Five Questions."*

1. What is your country of birth? _*Ireland (North)*_
2. What is your current country of residence? _*Ireland (North)*_
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. _*5'11"*_
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. _*Very short goatee.*_
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? _*Italian, Indian, Fish, knoblauchsuppe*_
7. What is your favorite word? _*Fungible*_
8. What is your least favorite word? _*Cognisant (today)*_
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or _*and*_ emotionally? _*Singing, writing with a real pen and paper, and wood.*_
10. What turns you off? _*Self-importance*_
11. What are your favorite books? _*Anything Pratchett - if it has to be one, Small Gods*_
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? _*T Pratchett, AA Milne*_
13. Who are your favorite painters?  *DW Cleland*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? _*Death, and The Luggage*_
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?  *Hmm - I don't really go for favourite hero(in)es?*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?  *See #16*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? _*Orchestral Conductor*_
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? _*Italy*_
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? _*A small place between the mountains and the sea with room for all my family to drop in whenever they wish - and they often wish.*_
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? _*Anything to do with children in emotional distress.*_
21. What do you value most in your friends? _*Integrity and the fact that they are my friends.*_
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? _*Isola Comacina*_
23. How would you like to die? _*Eventually*_
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? _*Hi Panj, Good to see you here at last.*_
25. What is your motto? _*It is better to be an optimist and be hurt from time to time than to live life looking at the dark side.*_

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *I needed to ask what Pesciolata Alpina meant.*
27. What have you learned since joining WR? _*What Pesciolata Alpina means.*_
_*And so, so many other things ... and to be very, very careful about describing anything in English as wrong.*_
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? _*There are friends here round the clock, who will laugh, learn and cry with you - even the people who don't use enough capital letters.*_
29. Chocolate or Nutella? *Cheese.* 

Panjandrum ....


----------



## diegodbs

1. What is your country of birth? *Spain*
2. What is your current country of residence?* Spain*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *1,80 m.*
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. *Nothing*
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *Spanish (daily) Thai/Italian (occasionally) fish, vegetables*
7. What is your favorite word? *Anhelo*
8. What is your least favorite word? *Patriotism*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *Music*
10. What turns you off? *Economy*
11. What are your favorite books? *Conrad's Heart of Darkness, Microcosm (Claudio Magris), Ficciones (Borges) Novelas Ejemplares (Cervantes)*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *Cervantes, Borges, Góngora, Kafka, Keats*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Velázquez, Fra Angelico*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *None*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *My parents*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *None*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *Painter*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *La Toscana (Italy)*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *Dreams*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *Illness*
21. What do you value most in your friends? 
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *Being able to understand everything = a complete lack of understandig. But not being somewhere in between*
23. How would you like to die? *the sooner the better but without physical pain.*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *I'd like him to say: sorry, I did it all wrong.*
25. What is your motto? *Do unto others as you would have them do unto you*

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *Looking for the word "lol" in the dictionary*
27. What have you learned since joining WR? *How different we are.*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *Being able to help 
*29. Chocolate or Nutella? *Dark chocolate, no sugar and no milk.
*


----------



## timpeac

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> Dear Foreros and Foreras,
> 
> In celebration of the Forum's 1,000,000th post, we thought it time we get to know each and everyone of you a little better. We've put together a list of questions you are welcome to answer as part of this thread - and of course, we opened them too, so you can get to know us. This thread will only be open for a limited period of time, so please answer as soon as you can.
> 
> With nods to Marcel Proust, Bernard Pivot and noted philosopher Raphus Cucullatus, we present the *WR "Twenty-Five Questions."*
> 
> 1. What is your country of birth?*England.*
> 2. What is your current country of residence?*England.*
> 3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.*5'11*
> 4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.*Eyebrows.*
> 5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
> 6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?*Cuisine - Chinese. Item - aubergine.*
> 7. What is your favorite word?
> 8. What is your least favorite word?
> 9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?*Inspirational life stories.*
> 10. What turns you off?*Boring anecdotes.*
> 11. What are your favorite books?*Very much depends on mood. Just to curl up and log out of reality for a bit probably science fiction.*
> 12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?*Iain Banks.*
> 13. Who are your favorite painters?*Kandinsky.*
> 14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?*Claudius in I Claudius.*
> 15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?*I can think of specific examples of people, but I don't know their names. However, all can be *
> *described as Elaine did above and I can't put it better "anyone who puts truth and justice ahead of their own comfort". This is because I find it very hard to forget about my own comfort so am in so much awe of people who consistently do.*
> 16. Who are your favorite characters in history?*Florence Nightingale.*
> 17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?*Psychoanalysis.*
> 18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?*France.*
> 19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?*Freedom.*
> 20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?*Working as hard as you possibly can just to avoid ruin.*
> 21. What do you value most in your friends?*Honesty.*
> 22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?*Perspicacity on human nature.*
> 23. How would you like to die?*With at least one regret.*
> 24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?*What time do you call this, son?*
> 25. What is your motto?*Why? (That's the motto, not a question back!)*
> 
> *Three Four bonus questions:*
> 
> 26. Why did you join WR?*Honestly can't remember.*
> 27. What have you learned since joining WR?*Underneath it all human nature is very similar the world over.*
> 28. What is your favorite thing about WR?*Chance to learn and help others but having fun at the same time.*
> 29. Chocolate or Nutella? *Neither.*


WIP...............


----------



## zebedee

1. What is your country of birth? England
2. What is your current country of residence? Spain
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. Tall enough to reach the keyboard and short enough not to bang my head on doorways. Short answer: dunno
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. I am partial to a beard
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) All of the above except 'tailored' which I don't like the sound of
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? 
Spanish  
inventive  
'cocina de mercado'
7. What is your favorite word? elbow
8. What is your least favorite word? moist
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? 
music 
my husband's eyes
10. What turns you off? disappointment
11. What are your favorite books? the ones that make me feel
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Margaret Atwood, Jacques Prévert among many others
13. Who are your favorite painters? Klimt, Matisse, Van Gogh, Magritte, some Flemish ones I don't remember the names of
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Hong Kong Phooey
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? people who give more than they receive.
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Eddie the Eagle
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? The Michelin Guide (or similar) restaurant & hotel rater
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? New Zealand
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? swinging on a swing, a glass of wine in the company of a good friend, watching the sun sink below the sea on the island of Santorini
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? abjection
21. What do you value most in your friends? that they know me so well and are still my friends
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? I'm happy with the ones I have
23. How would you like to die? peacefully and in no pain
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Congratulations, my dear. You've done so well in this life that in the next one you're going to be a dolphin
25. What is your motto? Do as you would be done by

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? I liked what I saw
27. What have you learned since joining WR? It's renewed my faith in humankind
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? It's like having an extended family available 24 hrs at the touch of a button
29. Chocolate or Nutella? No contest there. Pure chocolate is soul-satisfying heaven on earth, Nutella is...well, just Nutella.


----------



## lauranazario

1. What is your country of birth? *Puerto Rico*

2. What is your current country of residence? *Puerto-not-so-rich-anymore* 

3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *5'4'' barefoot*

4. Men Only: Facial hair adornments, if any. *A woman's comment: whatever you guys like --but you better keep it in tip-top shape!*

5. Women Only: How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) *Casual chic, comfort above all*

6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *Italian pasta and Oriental noodles, Criollo (PR) cuisine, Chinese*

7. What is your favorite word? *As concepts: "Equality", "Fairness".... also, "Mellifluous" (I like how it feels on my tongue )*

8. What is your least favorite word?* I'd have to think about it... all words have their raison d'être, after all!*

9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? * Creatively: pain, rage. Spiritually: vastness. Emotionally: openness, ease of communication*

10. What turns you off? *back-stabbing... deceitfulness in general*

11. What are your favorite books? *The Pillars of the Earth (Ken Follet), Cuentos de amor, de locura y de muerte (Horacio Quiroga), Huis Clos (Jean Paul Sartre)*

12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *Poets: Pablo Neruda, Gustavo Adolfo Bécquer. Writers: way too many! Stephen King is one...*

13. Who are your favorite painters? *Definitely NOT Miró... *

14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *(King) Arthur, Captain Janeway*

15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *Mother Theresa of Calcutta*

16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *The Underground Railroad*

17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *Astrophysicist*

18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *España, to get in touch with my ancestral roots... but Down Under sounds interesting*

19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *Being home on a cool rainy day*

20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *mass exodus, fleeing from genocide*

21. What do you value most in your friends? *Trust, cooperation, insight*

22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *Being able to understand every language uttered by man(kind)*

23. How would you like to die? *In my sleep*

24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *Welcome back, the gang's all here*

25. What is your motto? *Harm None*

Three Four bonus questions:

26. Why did you join WR? *While I chose to pass on other places, I felt strangely compelled to be part of this particular language community... in other words, ESP guided me here. *

27. What have you learned since joining WR? *How much I enjoy it here, how much there is to learn, how incredibly careful one must be*

28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *Finding out that "global village" is not a buzzword or an empty concept, for I have found that WR is just such a village!*

29. Chocolate or Nutella? *Dark chocolate... filled with orange or lemon creme*


----------



## victoria luz

1. What is your country of birth? Italia
2. What is your current country of residence? Italia
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 1,68 cm.
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) I don’t follow fashion, I create it.
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? I’m definitely a Carb person. Italian: All pasta, all pizza, parmigiana, aubergines and potatoes in general. Spanish: tortilla de patatas. Arab: arab bread, mezzah (in particular tabboulah, falafel, hummus). Chinese: splinglolls, plawns toasts, lice. Oh..and I’m a veggie (but for prawns and mussels I’ll make an exception..)
7. What is your favorite word? 7ayati
8. What is your least favorite word? momentino, aiutino, all unnecessarily –ino words
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Admiring the perfection of the created world, in particular kids and cats. The desert (golden sandy kind), good books, conversation with interesting people.
10. What turns you off? Shallowness
11. What are your favorite books? Hmmmm... where shall I start? Candide (Voltaire), Il nome della rosa (Eco), Blindness (Saramago), The lord of the flies (Golding), The animal farm (Orwell), Amor y pedagogia, Niebla (Unamuno), Julius Caesar (Shakespeare)... where shall I end?
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? See above, and add: Jerome K. Jerome, Kahlil Gibran, E. Dickinson, Neruda, Schopenhauer, Allende, Marquez, K. Blixen, G. Bernard Shaw, Pennac, Calvino, Severgnini...and many many more.
13. Who are your favorite painters? LeonardoDaVinci, Michelangelo, Caravaggio, Dante Gabriel Rossetti and the Preraphaelites in general, Klimt, and again a lot more. 
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Ally McBeal  
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? My grandfather.
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? (St.) Francesco d’Assisi, Geronimo, Socrates
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Chef, Farmer, Badu
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? In an ideal world: Mexico, UAE, Morocco, Arizona (fine weather and landscapes). If I also have to take into account local laws and habits: Spain, Scotland, France. Too bad they got no deserts.
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Lack of pain, being able to taste everyday's little joys
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Lack of reasons for living
21. What do you value most in your friends? Intelligence, diversity, consistency
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? Be able to sing. Humility and tolerance. A contagious smile.
23. How would you like to die? Fearlessly, Painlessly. 
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Guess what? All those ugly pictures about fire of hell were nothing but fancy lies.
25. What is your motto? Primum non nocere

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? Thought I could help. Found out I could get way more help than I might ever give.
27. What have you learned since joining WR? Learned? My book says Learnt! Let me see if is there a thread..What does Google say?  
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? That, as they often describe the difference between text and hypertext, in books you find (if you are lucky) what you were looking for, answers to your questions. Here you find questions you didn’t know you had.
29. Chocolate or Nutella? FerreroRocher (Chcolate pralines, with an outer coating of finely chopped hazelnuts and a nutella filling and a whole hazelnut in the core)


----------



## anangelaway

1. What is your country of birth? _France_
2. What is your current country of residence? _Costa Rica_
3. What is your height in ft/in or centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. _1.63m_
4. *Men Only:* _N/A_ 
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun , Funky , Lovely…) _Lovely, fun I hope. Quite picky with colours. And love to wear my diving suit._ 
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? _*Oysters* !!! French/Italian cheeses. I LOVE food. Not A favorite yet, there are toomany dishes and ingredients I like. _
7. What is your favorite word? _Respect & Amour_
8. What is your least favorite word? _Genocide_
9. What turns you on creatively,spiritually, emotionally? _Randomly: diving with dolphins, dancing for hours, modern/contemporary art, playing with children, hiking in nature parks, discovering new cultures, watching a good movie. (*refaire le monde à l’apéro*!  ) _
10. What turns you off? _Racism/Fascism/FN (all from the same clutch)_
11. What are your favorite books? _Travel books. Biographies. _
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? _I don't have *A* favorite, but lately I enjoy Dorothy Parker._
13. Who are your favorite artists? _Sébastião Salgado, Bill Viola, Louise Bourgeois, Jake and Dinos Chapman, M.Herbert, quite few of my friends, and many many more…_
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of _‘fiction’_? _Maybe __La Kahena. Reine__ des Berbères. (I don’t have any really in particular)_
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? _My father. United Nations Peacekeeping Forces-Iwantobelieve. _
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? _Maybe Cousteau._ 
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? _Perhaps being a doctor for Médecins Sans Frontières, or a veterinarian, marine biologist. If not, a movie producer. _
18. In what country other than your own would you like to live? _Others than London, New York, Milan, and currently San José: Chili, Japan, Iceland, Tanzania, Brazil, Argentina, Cuba, China/Tibet, India, Jordan, Mongolia, New Guinea, Mozambique… (all divided within my next lives)_
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? _Make a child laugh. Laugh with my four young sisters.  _
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? _Corruption, FMI_
21. What do you value most in your friends? _Sincerity, kindness (their inner beauty in general). _
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? _Healing_. 
23. How would you like to die? _Underwater, at sea._ 
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? _Ready for your next life? _
25. What is your motto? _Live life to the fullest, while spreading happiness around you if you can. _


*Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? _Dictionary and ended up in the FR-EN forum for terms enquiries. _
27. What have you learned since joining WR? _How does a linguistic forum run. How does a forum community interacts, and obviously still learning so much. _
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? _Its ‘life’. Read the Cultural Forum threads._
29. Chocolate or Nutella? _If no oysters or cheese  , then __Nutella with strawberries, and crème Chantilly… _


----------



## mkellogg

1. What is your country of birth? US
2. What is your current country of residence? US, but hoping to spend a few months in either France or Italy later this year. 
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. I work at home so I'm usually unshaven.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Thai, Mexican, Gaspacho
7. What is your favorite word? truthiness
8. What is your least favorite word? closure
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Creatively merging dictionaries with computers.
10. What turns you off?  Bad newspaper reporting that results in different countries (and their leaders) believing different facts about the same event(s).
11. What are your favorite books? Well written travel guides that give insight about the culture.
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?
13. Who are your favorite painters?
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Frodo, Bilbo
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Mandela, Havel
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? The ancient Greeks
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? ambassador/diplomacy
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? lots, but life is too short.  See #2 above + Spain.
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Good times with friends.
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Personally I hate banning people from the forums and the problems that go with it.
21. What do you value most in your friends? Nice, polite, honest.
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? Ability to spell.
23. How would you like to die? Quickly.
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?  Well done.
25. What is your motto? Don't just disagree.  Try to understand their point of view first, then you can disagree.

*Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? I started it because I wanted good dictionary tools on the Internet.
27. What have you learned since joining WR?  HTML, SQL, XML   Also, the ability of people from diverse cultures to get along well.
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? Being able to do something appreciated by thousands of people around the world.
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  Spanish thick hot chocolate

Mike


----------



## cuchuflete

*Don't be timid!  This thread is open to all foreros. *


----------



## maxiogee

1. What is your country of birth? Éire
2. What is your current country of residence? Éire
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 6'0" late in the day, a bit taller in the morning.
4. Men Only: Facial hair adornments, if any. Not now. I used to have a beard and moustache - but they weren't pretty!
5. Women Only: 
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Italian, Chinese
7. What is your favorite word? flibbertigibbet at the moment, ask again tomorrow for a different one.
8. What is your least favorite word? earnest
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? My wife, and then (creatively) words, (spiritually) words, (emotionally) nothing, I'm emotionally challenged.
10. What turns you off? A little switch under my tattoo.
11. What are your favorite books? Dictionaries, philosophy, science, and general Reference
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?  Poet-Patrick Kavanagh, writers - AC Grayling, Richard Dawkins
13. Who are your favorite painters?  My fingers
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Elmer Fudd
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? You mean Elmer Fudd isn't real? Ordinary people
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? The Plebs/Citizens/the unrecorded
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? criminal mastermind
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? None springs to mind.
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Money for books.
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Undiagnosed depression -and- rampant alcoholism.
21. What do you value most in your friends? Having something ton say, and honesty.
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? Rhythm.
23. How would you like to die? Surrounded by friends who were celebrating my 200th birthday.
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? It doesn't.
25. What is your motto? Vulneratus non victus (which is actually our family motto)

Four bonus questions:

26. Why did you join WR? I was informed of it by another forero who knew it was just the sort of place I'd revel in
27. What have you learned since joining WR? That I no longer know the rules of grammar. That Orange-Lodge-Utans are humans too 
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? The breadth of membership - and the absolute certainty that at least once a week I'll be gobsmacked by a question.
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  Thick, black *Bovril*!


----------



## Like an Angel

1. What is your country of birth? *Argentina.*
2. What is your current country of residence? *Ditto.*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *1.67 m.*
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) *Casual, and I always wear something black.*
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *La pasta de mamá, delicious!!!*
7. What is your favorite word? *Solidarity.*
8. What is your least favorite word? *Lie.*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *MUSIC!!!*
10. What turns you off? *Hipocrisy.*
11. What are your favorite books? *So far, "Crime and Punishment" and "Paula".*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *Francisco Luis Bernárdez y David Coverdale.*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *I'm not much into art.*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *Mafalda.* 
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?*Mahatma Gandhi, René Favaloro, El Che Guevara, Mother Teresa of Calcutta.*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? 
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *TRANSLATOR.
*18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *Italy, Australia, Noruega (but I've never visited any of them)*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *Laughing with my family and friends.*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *Mistreating people.*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *Sincerity.*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *Will power.*
23. How would you like to die? *In peace, while I'm sleeping.*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *Can you see? I DO exist, and don't worry, there is a place for you in here... and I have listened every single word you said to me all this time.*
25. What is your motto? *Talk, ask and answer, you are not a clairvoyant.*

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *I adore languages, and there are things that you can't find in a dictionary.
*27. What have you learned since joining WR? *A LOT.
*28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *EVERYTHING.
*29. Chocolate or Nutella? *So far chocolate, never tried nutella before.*


----------



## Stéphane89

1. What is your country of birth? Belgium
2. What is your current country of residence? Belgium
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 1h75
4. Men Only: Facial hair adornments, if any: A bit too young... lol
5. Women Only: /
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Pasta, Italian food in general, French food.
7. What is your favorite word? I don't know, there are loads!
8. What is your least favorite word? At the moment it's "Echec" (means "Failure"
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? My friends
10. What turns you off? School
11. What are your favorite books? Harry Potter, The Da vinci code, Jules Verne's books, Le comte de Monte Cristo, ....
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Jules Vernes, Alexandre Dumas and JK Rowling
13. Who are your favorite painters? /
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Harry Potter, Robert Langdon and many others but the list would be too long!
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Justine Henin-Hardenne, Me, my mother
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Jules César, Charlemagne,...
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Translator
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? France, UK, USA, Australia
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Peace everywhere, no war, enough money for everyone,...
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Cannot afford to feed oneself
21. What do you value most in your friends? Honesty, support, laughters,...
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? I dunno
23. How would you like to die? Happy!
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Welcome, the ones you've lost are overthere!
25. What is your motto? If you don't success at the first time, try, try again, it'll come! it's just a matter of time!

Four bonus questions:

26. Why did you join WR? To help others and to be helped. Also to learn more about languages
27. What have you learned since joining WR? Many things! 
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? The dictionnary...
29. Chocolate or Nutella? Well, very difficult! Nutella in the morning, chocolate in the evening!  But anyway, isn't Nutella a sort of Chocolate?


----------



## Outsider

1. What is your country of birth? Portugal. 
2. What is your current country of residence? Portugal.
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 1.79 m
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. None worth mentioning.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Almost anything. I'm generally not picky with food. I just don't like mutton.
7. What is your favorite word? Generosity. 
8. What is your least favorite word? Late. 
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Talking to intelligent people. Music, sometimes.
10. What turns you off? Injustice. 
11. What are your favorite books? Besides conventional literature, I like reading about language, history, and science fiction. Naming a favorite book is too difficult for me, but here are two random titles: Milan Kundera, _The Unbearable Lightness of Being_, and Michael Ende, _The Neverending Story_.  
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Another difficult question. I'll just give one name: Lawrence Durrell. 
13. Who are your favorite painters? I like Renaissance painters, some impressionists, Velázquez, and Dalí. 
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Forget _Lord of the Rings_. Taran, from _The Prydain Chronicles_. 
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? All those who dedicate a little piece of their lives to charity, or to make the world fairer.  
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? The common people we don't necessarily hear much about, but who did something to help others in need. One example, among many: Aristides de Sousa Mendes. 
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Medical doctor or linguist. 
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Netherlands, U.K., U.S. 
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Having someone to be your companion and understand you. Feeling like you're doing the best you can.
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Having no control over your own life. 
21. What do you value most in your friends? Their tolerance for my oddities.  
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? More will power. 
23. How would you like to die? With dignity. 
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Everyone else has used up the ideas I had...  
25. What is your motto? I don't have a motto, but now that I'm feeling singled out I may come up with one. 

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? I was invited in by a friend.
27. What have you learned since joining WR? A great deal of Spanish! 
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? The company.
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  Chocolate, always. Tried Nutella once -- ungodly stuff!


----------



## MariBR

1. What is your country of birth? Brazil 
2. What is your current country of residence? England
3. What is your height in: pin ft/in or centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 1,80
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. 
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) 6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Italian and brazilian
7. What is your favorite word? In Portuguese, saudade... in English, freedom
8. What is your least favorite word? Exceção
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Walking on the beach
10. What turns you off? Sarcasm
11. What are your favorite books? Benedetti’s short stories about Beatriz
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Benedetti, Mario Quintana, Augusto dos Anjos and Vinicuis de Moraes
13. Who are your favorite painters artists? Rodin 
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Don Quijote and McGyver
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Ordinary people
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? /
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Lawyer
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?  Spain
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Traveling with my friends
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? When a mother loses her son.
21. What do you value most in your friends? Their honesty and tolerance
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? To be a good actress
23. How would you like to die? With no regrets and quickly
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Welcome!
25. What is your motto? Sonhos não precisam ser modestos. Can anyone help me to translate that??? (Dreams don’t have to be modest.)


*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? I was trying to find the definition of ASBO
27. What have you learned since joining WR? How little I know
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? Cultural discussions
29. Chocolate or Nutella? Chocolate


----------



## AndREA22

1. What is your country of birth? *México
*2. What is your current country of residence? *México*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *1.60 m.*
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)  *I have no preference just casual a bit hippie*
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?* Italian & Chinese Food* 
7. What is your favorite word? *freedom*
8. What is your least favorite word? *ultraprocontraneoantidisestablishmenarianistically    ODIO, HATE, HAINE.*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?* Love *
10. What turns you off? *G8 and who wants to always say the last word.
*
11. What are your favorite books? *DIABLO GUARDIAN, BRAVE NEW WORLD,1984, THE LORD OF THE RINGS, THE HOBBIT, HARRY POTTER,LES MISERABLES, ANIMAL FARM, AMERICAN PSYCHO, PICTURE OF DORIAN GRAY. *
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *there are too many*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Bosco, Da Vinci, Van Gogh, Renoir.*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *Aragorn*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *My mother*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *Gandhi*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *Writer*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *France*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *First a well-balance mind to enjoy all that i have.* 
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?*My own mistakes then unfairs in whole world.*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *that they respect my personality,  that's difficult, they are wonderful*.

22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *a musical gift*
23. How would you like to die? *quickly, no paiiin please!!!*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *Believe it or not, I'm real!! *
25. What is your motto? *Enjoy your life there is only one.*

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *Because i was looking for a word
*27. What have you learned since joining WR? *Everyday i've learned something new, and now i think that i don't know anything.*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *Help People*
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  *Chocolate*


----------



## Alundra

1. What is your country of birth? *Spain*
2. What is your current country of residence? *Spain*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *1.60*
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) *I think fun  *
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *I like all the food *
7. What is your favorite word? *Solete*
8. What is your least favorite word? *Maldad (wickedness)*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *Music. I love music.*
10. What turns you off? *When I see someone angry (bad tempered)*
11. What are your favorite books? *Cenizas al viento, Los pilares de la Tierra.*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *Nora Roberts, Julia Quinn, Linda Howard... and so on...*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Mostly those ones that they paint hyperrealist pics *
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *Juan del Diablo *
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *My son and my daughter*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *The Beatles*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *Writer*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?*Great Britain (Scotland)*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *To get up every morning with a smile in your mouth.*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? W*ickedness again*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *Honesty*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *To talk more slowly  *
23. How would you like to die? *Sleeping? I don't want to realize*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *Come on, the door is open  *
25. What is your motto? *I have a lot of them*  

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *Because the people is charmed here?*
27. What have you learned since joining WR? *Many English and much more Spanish  *
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *Its variety?*
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  *Always Chocolate (Si es con churros mejor)  *

Alundra.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

1. What is your country of birth? France
2. What is your current country of residence? France
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. The good length for legs: when they can reach the floor (Coluche).
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. 
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) I'm not a fashion victim.
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? All eatable ones. Maybe... pissaladière? (just to drop one name, but truly carnivore!)
7. What is your favorite word? Don't want to make the others jealous.
8. What is your least favorite word? Don't want to keep some unpunished.
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? No need to turn me on.
10. What turns you off? No need to turn me off. (for both on/off: I can perfectly do the job myself!)
11. What are your favorite books? Poetry, Theater, Novel, Review.
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Baudelaire is the best. (others can be jealous!)
13. Who are your favorite painters? Don't want to make the others jealous. (Did I already answer this?)
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Maybe... Agrippine? (but the one from Bretécher, of course!)
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Don't want to make the others jealous. (I know, I'm writtering on!)
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Maybe... Aristote? (not Onassis!)
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Don't want to make the others jealous. (a good answer to not answering, ugh?)
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Maybe... Italy? (Firenza, for instance...)
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Laughing (with my little nieces!)
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Sickness. (but I've a cold right now...)
21. What do you value most in your friends? Their sense of humour.
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? Speaking and writing all the languages (especially English!), playing music (Hey, I know how to whistle, even with fingers, it's not that bad!), healing... (Remember? Don't want to make the others jealous...)
23. How would you like to die? Without pain.
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Hi! Come and visit the place. Feel free after to stay with us or going back on Earth: it's up to you! Salut ! Tu peux visiter l'endroit. Tu peux ensuite redescendre sur Terre ou non, c'est toi qui vois !
25. What is your motto? See below!

*Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? Thanks to Michael wondering about the meaning of my motto. (Thank you again Michael!)
27. What have you learned since joining WR? Refrain from chatting! 
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? Sharing humour with people.
29. Chocolate or Nutella? Definitely chocolate, but only dark one, and at least with more than 70% of cacao... Never more than two squared pieces per day. That's the right posology!


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> With nods to Marcel Proust, Bernard Pivot
> 
> and noted philosopher Raphus Cucullatus, we present
> the *WR "Twenty-Five Questions."*
> ​
> 
> 1. What is your country of birth? México
> 2. What is your current country of residence? México
> 3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 5'5
> 4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
> 5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) I'd say lovely, but my sister would say tailored although fun could also apply.
> 6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? OOOH! Do I have to limit myself?  I love salads, seafood, carnes asadas!!!!!! (american barbecues), Mexican, Italian, Chinese, etc.
> 7. What is your favorite word? Fulfill your dreams
> 8. What is your least favorite word? No
> 9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Kindness
> 10. What turns you off? meanness and negative thoughts/pessimism
> 11. What are your favorite books? Suspense novels, mystery
> 12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Taylor Caldwell, Agatha Christie, Irving Wallace, John Grisham, Maya Angelou
> 13. Who are your favorite painters? Van Gogh, Leonardo, Rafaello
> 14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Oh I grew up with Scarlett O'hara. She's like a sister to me.
> 15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? My mom, dad and anyone who has overcome real hardships.
> 16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Benito Juarez would have to be one of the top ten.
> 17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Interior design
> 18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Canada
> 19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? family
> 20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? That in which you are not happy/satisfied with yourself as you are.
> 21. What do you value most in your friends? Honesty and kindness
> 22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? The ability to paint/draw.
> 23. How would you like to die? Peacefully.
> 24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Definitely, a big welcome. We've been expecting you.
> 25. What is your motto? Improve yourself. Conquer yourself. Seek excellence in yourself not in others. You have to be better today than you were yesterday.
> 
> *Three Four bonus questions:*
> 
> 26. Why did you join WR? I had been visiting WR for sometime searching for definitions before I joined the forums.
> 27. What have you learned since joining WR? Many things.
> 28. What is your favorite thing about WR? The camaderie
> 29. Chocolate or Nutella?


 Chocolate definitely!


----------



## rsweet

1. What is your country of birth?
USA

2. What is your current country of residence?
Technically, I live in the USA, but I don't think all my molecules came back from my last trip to France. Scotty, is there a problem with the transporter?

3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.
5'7"

5. Women Only: How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
I work at home, so fashion tends to get a bit sloppy here on the mountain top. Some low-flying turkey vultures have commented. 

6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?
Japanese food. If I had to choose one type of food to eat the rest of my life, it would be sushi and sashimi.

7. What is your favorite word?
Do I have to choose only one? I guess, if forced, it would be _hilarity_.

8. What is your least favorite word?
Righteousness--I think this is a bad side effect from my Baptist upbringing.

9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
Any interaction with people or art forms where truth, beauty, and passion are present. Poetry is my religion. Hopi kachina dolls. Travel, languages, and exploring other cultures. 

10. What turns you off?
Marketing and public relations . . . I'm looking for a new career.

11. What are your favorite books?
Jane Austen's _Persuasion_ and _Emma_. More contemporary novels _The Drowning Tree_ by Carol Goodman, _The Raj Quartet_ by Paul Scott. May Sarton's journals. So many books, so little time. 

12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?
My favorite poets are Mary Oliver, Rilke, Naomi Shihab Nye, Joy Harjo, Lucille Clifton.

13. Who are your favorite painters?
Franz Marc & Marc Chagall . . . must be a Marc thing.

14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
Xena Warrior Princess, Elizabeth Bennett, Little Nell, Ayla, Anne Shirley, Cordelia, Cassandra

15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?
Anita Roddick, my daughter and husband, Al Gore, Mother Teresa, my cello teacher (who really *is* Mother Teresa!)

16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
Jeanne d'Arc, Chaucer, Chief Seattle, Jane Austen

17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
Medical doctor, veterinarian, medical researcher, or house painter.

18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
France or Italy

19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
The spaciousness and freedom in life to go wherever I want and to do whatever stimulates me creatively.

20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
Depression, guilt, humiliation, a career in accounting.

21. What do you value most in your friends?
Tenderness, the ability and desire to make me laugh, common interests

22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
The ability to play the cello beautifully. I've been slogging away at lessons for nearly three years, and it's such slow going!

23. How would you like to die?
An old woman on a young horse, shouting weeeeeeeeee .  . . .

24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
Nice job. Come on in.

25. What is your motto?
Follow the call of your deepest longings.

Three Four bonus questions:

26. Why did you join WR?
I was looking for a good French-English dictionary and got hooked.

27. What have you learned since joining WR?
I've learned to leave no belief unexamined. Really, it's surprising what some poking and proding can do to open you up.

28. What is your favorite thing about WR?
The instant gratification--answers to questions in minutes. The rainbow culture discussions. The incredibly intelligent and educated community.

29. Chocolate or Nutella?
Nutella


----------



## Bienvenidos

1. What is your country of birth? *Pakistan *
2. What is your current country of residence? *USA*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *5 feet 8 or so. *
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. *None*
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *As in spicy foods, desserts (let's hope I spelled that right), Italian, Spanish? *
7. What is your favorite word? *English:  Hmm....intellectual sounds good to me Spanish: bailaremos*
8. What is your least favorite word? *I don't like those odd ones like "sepulchre" *
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *Languages, good music, *
10. What turns you off? *Toilet humor*
11. What are your favorite books? *Lots of them....really like "I Know Why The Caged Bird Sings" (Maya Angelou). A classic. Read it!*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *Robert Frost, Maya Angelou*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Diego Rivera*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *Um...Batman?*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *My friends and family*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *Anyone who has made a difference in the world. *
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *Interpreter*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *Anywhere in Europe/Latin America.*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *Iced tea on the front porch during the Spring*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *Blaming others for your own mistery*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *Loyalness, honesty, humor*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *To fly! No, to read minds. Psychicness?*
23. How would you like to die? *Peacefully. Don't want it to be a big show or anything. *
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *"Who are you again?" ... "You did something great with your life"*
25. What is your motto? *A palabras necias, oídos sordos. (To fatuous words, deaf ears).*

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *It looked fun to me. *
27. What have you learned since joining WR? *So much! *
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *The members + mods*
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  Hmm...Chocolate 
[/quote]


----------



## tvdxer

1. What is your country of birth? - *United States *
2. What is your current country of residence? - *United States*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. - *5 ft 9 in* or *175 cm.*
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.* Varying amounts of stubble depending on how recently I have shaved.*
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? - *Indian (saag paneer, chicken masala, etc.) and Italian (pastas of all sorts)*
7. What is your favorite word? *I don't know....I love the sound of "ljubavi" in Croatian*
8. What is your least favorite word? *Bloke*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *Seeing others practice my religion, being in a warm, nice environment, travelling!*
10. What turns you off? *Nihilism, misanthropy, apathy*
11. What are your favorite books? _*Notes from a Small Island*_* and some other Bill Bryson books*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *Bill Bryson, David Brooks*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Hmmm...I am very uncultured in this regard, but I really like Bellini's paintings.*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *Another hmmm*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *Pope John Paul II, Mother Teresa, Jesus Christ*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *I love history, but I really don't have favorites*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *Travel writer *
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *Italy*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *Knowing that I am doing the right thing and being surrounded by loved ones*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *Living a life of crime, injustice, and/or immorality and knowing it.*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *That they are my friends in the first place *
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *Intelligence*
23. How would you like to die? *Peacefully in my sleep and without sin on my soul*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *"Welcome.  Would you like a map?"*
25. What is your motto? *"Get Rich or Die Tryin'".....no, seriously, I don't know.*

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *I originally had a question I needed to ask in the Spanish forum...random phrases in Spanish often bring up WR threads in Google searches.  I found the Cultural Discussions forum interesting, since I am very curious about certain aspects of different cultures.*
27. What have you learned since joining WR? *The answers to my past questions *
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *The Cultural Discussions forum*
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  *I've never tried Nutella, but I know it resembles peanut butter...if that's the case, I would say chocolate*​


----------



## Etcetera

1. What is your country of birth?
Russia
2. What is your current country of residence?
The same
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.
166 centimetres.
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
Fun, I suppose.
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?
I love Italian food - all those pizzas and lasagnas. 
7. What is your favorite word?
Amico, amica - from Italian. 
8. What is your least favorite word?
War. In any language.
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
Kindness, interest, challenge.
10. What turns you off?
Lack of interest - when I'm no longer interested in something or what I do causes no interest in anyone.
11. What are your favorite books? 
_Master and Margarita_ by Mikhail Bulgakov, _The Lord of the Rings _and _The Silmarillion _by JRRT, _Pride and Prejudice _by Jane Austen, all historical novels by Henryk Sienkiewicz, and many other. Dictionaries are love, too!
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?
Anna Akhmatova, T.S.Eliot, William Butler Yeats; Bulgakov, Nabokov, Tolkien, Ursula K. Le Guin, Lodovico Ariosto, Mikhail Gasparov, Henryk Sienkiewicz,  Jane Austen, Charles Dickens...
13. Who are your favorite painters?
Tiziano Vecellio, Raphael, English painters of the 18th century (Reynolds, for example).
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
Prince Jeremi Wisniowiecki, Rinaldo di Montalbano, Fortinbras of Norway, Finrod Felagund, Leonid Gorbovsky, Lizzy Bennet.
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?
Peter the Great, Admiral Alexander Kolchak, Mikhail Bulgakov.
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
Peter the Great, Charles Albert of Piedmont.
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
A historian, probably. Or a pharmacist.
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
Italy - in Turin or Genoa. 
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
To be with people whom I love.
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
Oh. I don't want even to think of something like that.
21. What do you value most in your friends?
Sincerity and loyalty.
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
More brains. And a bit of patience.
23. How would you like to die?
Peacefully. 
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
Welcome home, Anna.
25. What is your motto?
There's no ignorance, there's knowledge. (It's from _Star Wars_).

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR?
I've found this forum when looking in the Net for some info for my English exam. I was just delighted to see such a great place to stay - so many people, so many languages to speak in and about!
27. What have you learned since joining WR?
I'm a member of the forum only for three days, but it has aleready gave me some confidence in my ability to speak rather fluent English.
28. What is your favorite thing about WR?
he number of its members, the variety of languages and subjects. And people here are so nice and friendly.
29. Chocolate or Nutella? 
Chocolate.


----------



## lizzeymac

​1. What is your country of birth?
USA
2. What is your current country of residence?
USA
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.
5 feet 7 inches
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) 
I love clothes, not "trends" or "fashion victim-hood"
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?
If I had to pick 1 - French but not fancy; All wine, all cheeses, cherries, real bread, chocolate
7. What is your favorite word?
Daedal
8. What is your least favorite word?
Impossible
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
Theater & film, sailing, American Blues & Jazz music, cooking for friends & others.
10. What turns you off?
The current Administration of my country.  
Apathy. 
The fact that people in other countries associate Paris Hilton with America.
11. What are your favorite books? 
Eight Cousins (Louisa May Alcott), The Velveteen Rabbit (Marjorie Williams), Sense & Sensibility (Jane Austin), Mysterious Island (Jules Verne), Foundation Trilogy (Isaac Asimov), too many...
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?
Mina Loy, Gerard Manley Hopkins, Lorca, Dorothy Parker, Yeats, Shakespeare, Denise Levertov.
13. Who are your favorite painters?
Agnes Martin, O'Keefe, Winslow Homer, Kandinsky, Chagall, Rothko, Klimt, Caravaggio, Klee, Indian Mughal miniatures
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
Beatrice - Much Ado About Nothing,  Elizabeth Bennett - Pride & Prejudice, Phoebe - Eight Cousins, Saladin - Ivanhoe.
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?
Any parent.  The Dalai Lama,  Rosa Parks, The Tank Man of Tianamen Square.
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
Benjamin Franklin, Mahatma Ghandi, Florence Nightingale, Elizabeth Cady Stanton, Chief Seattle.
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
Teacher
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
All of them, serially.
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
Sitting on a porch with people smarter & funnier than I am, looking at the sea, sand & sea salt still on my feet, a glass of something, sharing the snacks with kids & a couple of dogs.
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
Not being able to take care of your loved ones. 
21. What do you value most in your friends?
Their talents, good humor & patience with my many shortcomings.
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
Serenity.
23. How would you like to die?
Painlessly & a long time from now, leaving useful bits & pieces behind (organ donor).
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
It's alright, I understand, come in.
25. What is your motto?
Resist much, obey little. 

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? 
It was 3 o'clock in the morning & the typeface in Larousse was too small too read.
27. What have you learned since joining WR?
How little I know about the grammar of my native tongue and how generous & sympathetic so many people are.
28. What is your favorite thing about WR?
Yelling at my laptop while reading Cultural Discussions.
29. Chocolate or Nutella? 
Frozen Hot Chocolate.   It's a New York thing - like a slushy granita.


----------



## danielfranco

*WR "Twenty-Five Questions."*

1. What is your country of birth? _Mexico_
2. What is your current country of residence? _USA_
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. _5'8"_
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. _None_
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? _Italian_
7. What is your favorite word? _Chthonic (can't pronounce it yet)_
8. What is your least favorite word? _Racism_
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? _Music (not pop!)_
10. What turns you off? _Body odor (especially mine)_
11. What are your favorite books? Of all time? _Dune Chronicles_
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? _Frank Herbert__, Stephen King, Stephen Baxter, Arthur C. Clarke, Isaac Asimov, Philip K. Dick_
13. Who are your favorite painters? _Mondrian and Impressionists in general_
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? _Stu Redman, Arthur Dent, the vampire Claudia._
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? _Mothers and Fathers_
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? _The Beatles_
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? _Ultimate Fighter Championship_
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? _Japan_
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? _Money out the wazoo_
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? _Face ALL the consequences of my actions_
21. What do you value most in your friends? _Truthfulness_
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? _Gracefulness_
23. How would you like to die? _Unaware_
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? _You did what you could_
25. What is your motto? _"Treat equals equally, and unequals unequally, according to the differences between them" - Aristotle_

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? _Had medical term questions_
27. What have you learned since joining WR? _To take mods seriously_
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? _World-wide perspective_
29. Chocolate or Nutella? _You even have to ask? CHOCOLATE!_


----------



## geve

1. What is your country of birth? 2. What is your current country of residence? France and France
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 169 cm
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. I'm a woman, but my head's hair is an adornment all the same
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) A little of this, a little of that, and high heels are a no-no (exceptions for special events)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? meat (saignant), cheese (and butter), fruits (I need my morning banana pour avoir la pêche), cakes and pastries (but not the creamy type) _[these are food categories, right? Is beer one?]_ 
7. What is your favorite word? I love all my words equally. I make no preference.
8. What is your least favorite word? Les gens _[people in general]_
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Lying on the grass on a quiet sunny Spring day, dancing like mad, creating something with my bare hands, walking in the streets in the evening, burying myself in sand. Entre autres.
10. What turns you off? L'injustice (les petites et les grandes)
11. What are your favorite books? "Le bon usage" de Maurice Grevisse  (this is a joke!!...) Seriously: You can't make me choose.
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? I am flighty, I have flirted with many... So to name a few: Tonino Benacquista, Paulo Coehlo, Fred Vargas, Jacques Prévert, Michael Connelly... I also had flings for Voltaire, Zola, Ionesco, Agatha Christie, Stephen King, Douglas Adams, Armistead Maupin, Boris Vian... You can't make me choose!!
13. Who are your favorite painters? Magritte, Chagall
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Who else?
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? I'll go with Elaine's and Tim's answers
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Same as above
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Chef or boulanger, teacher, dancer, nurse or truck driver. But I lack something for each  
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? I would need to try them all before choosing...
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? To not be afraid of hearing bad news / To always be able to see the love in the eyes of everyone
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Not being given a chance
21. What do you value most in your friends? Their existence
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? The ability to change water into beer  Or, the ability to make the world better just by breathing.
23. How would you like to die? Smiling
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? That's alright, kid, perfection is boring anyway
25. What is your motto? I don't have any, but I'm hoping to find one before I die to have it written on my grave...

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? An extraterrestrial force made me. Now I do a thank you prayer to the stars every night.
27. What have you learned since joining WR? That there's really nothing worth watching on TV!
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? That it exists (see #21); that it's opened 24/7 –and did I mention that vous êtes beaux, vous êtes intelligents ? 
29. Chocolate or Nutella? Well, I probably shouldn't after that wonderful crumble framboises-amandes, but since you're offering: yes, please!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Some of these questions are a little too squishy for me, so with ruthless editing (and a bit of embellishment...)

1. What is your country of birth? Italy.
2. What is your current country of residence? USA
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 5'7"
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. (My husband has a nicely trimmed beard and mustache.)
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) Tailored. But fashion really doesn't interest me. And I hate shopping.
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Stuffed cabbage, lasgana ai funghi, asparagus, artichoke hearts, polenta (cooked the real Trentino way, none of this _creamy_ bullshit!)
7. What is your favorite word? 
8. What is your least favorite word?
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
10. What turns you off?
11. What are your favorite books? _1984 _by George Orwell
*11a. Favorite movies? Rushmore. La Meglio Gioventù. Sunset Boulevard.*
*11b. Favorite TV series? I, Claudius. Homicide: Life on the Street.*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Aimee Mann (best singer/songwriter out there, hands down).
13. Who are your favorite painters? The Renaissance greats: Michelangelo, Leonardo, Caravaggio.
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Frank Pembleton.
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Charles Darwin.
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? I'm intrigued by Lee Harvey Oswald and Anna "possibly Anastasia" Anderson.
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Retirement.
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Italy.
 19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
21. What do you value most in your friends?
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
23. How would you like to die? In my sleep many years from now.
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? I don't believe in God or heaven, so I suppose "Come on in anyway" would be nice.
25. What is your motto? Leave me alone.

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? To help me learn Italian.
27. What have you learned since joining WR? A lot about the subjunctive mood!
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? How quickly one gets thoughtful answers to the most obscure questions.
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  Cheese, thank you. (Preferably a good gorgonzola.)


----------



## KateNicole

CONGRATULATIONS, DEAR WORD REFERENCE.
1. What is your country of birth?  USA (Indianapolis, Indiana)
2. What is your current country of residence?  USA (Racine, Wisconsin)
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 5'8"
4. *Men Only:* 
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? I'm "urban chic."
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?  Undoubtedly Italian.
7. What is your favorite word? yes
8. What is your least favorite word? racist (used too gratuitously where I'm from)
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?  working with children and seeing positive things come out of negative environments.
10. What turns you off?  bad manners/lack of social graces
11. What are your favorite books? Matilda, The Aguero Sisters and law novels and mysteries a la John Grisham.
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?  John Grisham, García Lorca
13. Who are your favorite painters?  Dalí, Georgia O'Keefe, Alicia Leal, Picasso, Vásquez
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?  I'm not sure.
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?  My mother
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?  Pancho Villa!
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?  Fashion designer 
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?  Any part of Mediterranean Europe or Mexico.  
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?  The ability to forget about material things.  
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?  The child sex trade.
21. What do you value most in your friends?  unconditional love
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?  the ability to sing and dance
23. How would you like to die?  in an unforseen manner, but after having lived a long life.
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?  "You're family is waiting."
25. What is your motto?  "Give with your whole heart."

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR?  Sheer curiosity.
27. What have you learned since joining WR?  Too many things to count, but most specificly I learned about "queísmo" and "dequeísmo" 
28. What is your favorite thing about WR?  That I am able to get educated opinions on things from people from all over the world, and that responses to my questions are usually fast, friendly and helpful.
29. Chocolate or Nutella?   Chocolate


----------



## KittyCatty

1. What is your country of birth? Scotland/the UK. But I call myself English, because I have English parents.2. What is your current country of residence? England/the UK
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. Around 5ft 4
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) I wear comfy stuff, earthy colours, jeans, nothing outrageous! 
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? sweet foods! e.g. hot chocolate fudge cake but my favourite food is the humble tomato.
7. What is your favorite word? I have many... but I like the word "sunshine" because it's so bright and happy!
8. What is your least favorite word? I would really hate to be described as a "bubbly" person. There's something about the word I just dislike.
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? I love enthusiasm, cleverness (clever links, allusions), I like challenging things, poetic literature, anything that has created an impact of some kind.
10. What turns you off? Narrow-mindedness, vulgarity, simplistic things
11. What are your favorite books? Wuthering Heights, Tess of the D'Urbervilles, Fingersmith (Sarah Waters - it is so clever), the trashy but fab Gossip Girl series!
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Emily Brontë, Agota Kristof, I am very attached to Roald Dahl too.
13. Who are your favorite painters? Van Gogh, the Impressionists, Picasso, Munch [thanks Karine!] (previously written as the one who painted the man with the screaming face!) 
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? HEATHCLIFF!! he is just fantastic! I also like Caliban, that poor old thing. Tess is nice too. I also like Professor McGonagall 
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Princess Diana, and also non-famous people who do such a lot without recognition, like people who work in old-people's homes. I couldn't do that. And I admire people who put up with a lot and never say anything for the sake of other people.
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Shakespeare. And I find Jack the Ripper fascinating. And the Egyptians intrigue me too.
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? I don't have a profession at the mo, I'm a student. But I would like to try Fiona Bruce's job (she's a newsreader).
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Definitely France, I am going to try and get a year abroad there while I'm at uni.
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? To just be at peace with yourself and to be able to say "I have no regrets, I am happy with the way things are" wherever that is, it sounds like earthly happiness to me.
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? When you are just unhappy within yourself and you can't see any good in the world. That's when you know things have to change.
21. What do you value most in your friends? I really admire honest, genuine people. I don't care about wealth, I value honesty. And I like happy people. I bounce off them! 
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? I would like to be not so uptight sometimes, in new situations. It's a fault of mine.
23. How would you like to die? I sometimes think younger rather than older, but I don't really. I know how I WOULDN'T like to - e.g. drowning, and preferably I wouldn't know about it first, Worst of all I'd hate my family to have to switch me off - i wouldn't want an artificial death.
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? I'd rather meet a member of my family. They wouldn't say anything, we'd embrace and enjoy being together again.
25. What is your motto? *Be happy*

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? I kept reading the threads via the dictionary, and then wanted to reply to some. I went to France for the first time since studying the language in October and have a newfound interest in language-learning, the arts, creativity! It appeals to me so much. 
27. What have you learned since joining WR? LOADS but most of all context is really important. lol And also that natives do it better !!! but if you try hard enough, you can nearly make it !!!
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? The fun we have in discussing language. I love the friendly way in which people help eachother - there is only one motive and it's positive - just to help, really. Discuss, learn and enjoy languages.
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  I NEVER liked nutella until this year, funnily enough! So I must be loyal to my life-long vice for chocolate!

Thanks WR!! And congratulations on the millionth post!! You're a fantastic website, I'm actually addicted now!!


----------



## Boyd

1. What is your country of birth? _Canada_
2. What is your current country of residence?_ Canada_
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. _5'6"_
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. _like the artistic in facial hair_
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)_ depends on how I fell when I'm getting dressed_
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? _dessert_
7. What is your favorite word?_ it's really a name - Postlethwaite_
8. What is your least favorite word? _don't have a least favorite_
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? _Good people who make a difference_
10. What turns you off? _Brutality_
11. What are your favorite books? _Christmas murder mysteries eg Murder Under the Mistletoe_
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? _JK Rowling, CS Lewis, Rene Todoroff Diane Norgard, L.Ron Hubbard_
13. Who are your favorite painters? _Magritte, M.C. Escher, Dali_
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? _have no favourite. I love the ghost in the washroom in Harry Potter whose name for some reason escapes me_
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? _Effective people who make a difference _
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? _William Wallace, Elizabeth I,_
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? _Drummer_
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? S_omeplace tropical with beautiful blue seas and palm trees._
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? _helping someone understand something that they didn't understand before and the need to understand now._
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?_ there are way too many of these, poverty, criminality, just feeling horrible, seeing someone else feel horrible etc_
21. What do you value most in your friends?_ honesty, that they don't take advantage of me in any way and they will stick up for me if necessary _
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? _the ability to sing well_
23. How would you like to die?_ painlessly_
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?_ "Gimme 5"_
25. What is your motto?_ Fool me once shame on you. Fool me twice shame on me._

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR?_ it's the only site I can get onto at work for the dictionary and I love words and grammar._
27. What have you learned since joining WR? _people like to help other people and some people believe themselves to be more important than they really are - I always find that very interesting to observe._
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? _haven't got one favourite thing yet but I certainly enjoy oddball topics such as the how many lives to cats have in your part of the world thread_
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  _Cadbury milk chocolate._


----------



## fenixpollo

1. What is your country of birth? United States
2. What is your current country of residence? the same. (please don't hold it against me)
3. What is your height? one inch below average for North American males
4. Men Only: Facial hair adornments, if any. I enjoy being a hairless ape; I don't like having fur.
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Thai, Mexican
7. What is your favorite word? come 
8. What is your least favorite word? can't
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? collaboration & cooperation
10. What turns you off? competition and intolerance
11. What are your favorite books? anything by the authors listed below
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? GG Marquez, JL Borges, I Asimov, L Tolstoy, A Rand, B Kingsolver, P Neruda, W Shakespeare, A Mann, T Waits, J Linnell/J Flansburg, M de Unamuno, V Nabakov, T Geisel
13. Who are your favorite painters? most expressionists, Rivera & Kahlo, Pollock
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Scout Finch, Bruce Wayne, H.I. McDonough 
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? see #16
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Crazy Horse, Chief Joseph, A Lincoln, T Jefferson, A Hamilton, B Franklin, ML King, J Carter 
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? film director, writer, professional athelete (soccer or volleyball)
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? nearly any country in Europe or Latin America, or Japan or Australia
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Being able to relish the earthly happiness that one has, not worrying about the happiness one doesn't have or about the next life.
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? self-hate and pessimism
21. What do you value most in your friends? openness
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? Besides being well-endowed? To be able to understand and speak any language. 
23. How would you like to die? quickly, in good health
24. If Heaven exists... If it existed, it would be a warm evening, the patio of a bar in the city, with a Manhattan in my hand and my dearest friends and foreros at my table. And an open bar. 
25. What is your motto? You only stop learning when you're dead.

Four bonus questions:

26. Why did you join WR? To indulge my love of languages, to make connections, to further my learning and that of others.
27. What have you learned since joining WR? Lots of vocabulary and grammar; that my name can be an insult in the UK; that sarcasm doesn't type well; and that friendly, well-intentioned people can alienate other friendly, well-intentioned people with their actions. 
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? hmmm....
29. Chocolate or Nutella? Coffee.


----------



## Whodunit

1. What is your country of birth? Germany
2. What is your current country of residence? still Germany
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 174
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. Too young. 
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) —
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Italian (pizza), German (anything), Turkish (döner)
7. What is your favorite word? suggestions
8. What is your least favorite word? death
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? WR and languages
10. What turns you off? chemistry and teachers
11. What are your favorite books? dictionaries and other reference books
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Goethe and Schiller
13. Who are your favorite painters? I'm not much into arts
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? don't know right now
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? someone who saved someone else's life
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Bill Gates 
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? professor at a university
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? USA
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? respecting and tolerating each other
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? no friends
21. What do you value most in your friends? helpfulness and that they are with me when I need them
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? being so attractive that no one could withstand me 
23. How would you like to die? never; if yes, however, burial at sea
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? "You helped everyone on earth and here's your paradise"
25. What is your motto? it's no use crying over spilt milk; nothing you have done should be regretted

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? Because I needed some help in French, and then I discovered my talent in explaining German grammar - it's just my inner feel that cries for helping other people
27. What have you learned since joining WR? English, French, Spanish, ... I wouldn't have considered learning Czech or Spanish without knowing WR
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? 50,000 members
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  Either is marvelous and irresistible


----------



## coconutpalm

1. What is your country of birth?    China
2. What is your current country of residence?    China
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.     150cm
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.  
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)     My friends say I'm becoming more and more fashionable
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?    Chinese southern food
7. What is your favorite word?      Can't come up with one in either Chinese or English.
8. What is your least favorite word?       In English, fuck
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?    Reading books (science fiction, fairy tales, novels), listening to music. 
10. What turns you off?       Depression, sad things
11. What are your favorite books?           Science fiction, fairy tales, history
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?       They are all Chinese! 李白,苏轼 ,can you recognize them?    
13. Who are your favorite painters?       know little about arts
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?     True heroes and heroines are always related to tragedy, and often don't necessarily do magnificent deeds, so I like many leading roles but no heroes or heroines.
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?      No one, I don't worship anybody.
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?       We only know a fraction of everybody, past and present. I appreciate one aspect of his/her personality but favorite/like? No.
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?     I haven't yet entered into any career I want to be an interpreter. Novelist may be a great idea, too.
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?     I will never leave China forever, but I think I would like to stay in Germany, America or England for a short time.
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?     The ones you love love you; if someone you don't love but just like love you, it's a complimentary gift, a pleasant surprise.
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?    Being outsider everywhere.
21. What do you value most in your friends?     Trustworthiness, honesty, loyalty.
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?     Writing. It would be great to be able to share your own ideas with people all over the world!
23. How would you like to die?        Naturally. If I have an uncureable, _painful_ disease, I would choose to die with the help of the doctor.
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?     I don't like such a place where there's no variety of emotions, that is, only happiness but no sadness. If I can't be sad, I can't be happy. So, no comment.
25. What is your motto?     No motto. I listen to my own heart. I listen to good advice/suggestions. 

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR?         It's a great forum! Why didn't I join it?! 
27. What have you learned since joining WR?    English improved. Other people's ideas on certain things.
28. What is your favorite thing about WR?    The cultural forum! I love those topics!
29. Chocolate or Nutella? [/quote]     Don't know what nutella is. I don't like chocolate.


----------



## Valmar

1. What is your country of birth? *Argentina.*2. What is your current country of residence? *Argentina.*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *1m53 (being optimistic).*
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) *Any, as long as the clothes are comfortable and appropriate to the occasion.*
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *Hungarian, Italian, Chinese, Mexican, Greek and many others.*
7. What is your favorite word? *Hope - esperanza (in both languages).*
8. What is your least favorite word? *Despair.*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *Music, dancing until I fall, intelligent conversations with intelligent people, art in almost all its forms... and coffee.*
10. What turns you off? *People who have nothing interesting to talk about, Monday mornings, reality shows.*
11. What are your favorite books? *Pride and Prejudice, Sense and Sensibility, Brave New World, Animal Farm, 1984, The Wings of the Dove, Wuthering Heights.*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *Jane Austen, George Orwell, Saki, O. Henry, Somerset Maugham, Shakespeare, Henry James, the Brontë sisters, Agatha Christie, Truman Capote, e. e. cummings, Emily Dickinson, Robert Frost, Roald Dahl.*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Goya, Dhurer, Van Gogh, Rembrandt, Vermeer, Van Eyck, Velázquez, Munch, Frida Kahlo.*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *Elizabeth Bennet, Scarlett O'Hara, Professor Dumbledore.*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *Dr. René Favaloro, my grandfather.*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *Alexander the Great.*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *Writer (I try, but I haven't published anything yet) or painter (I have no talent for visual arts whatsoever).*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?* I would have to try all first and then decide...*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *Being hugged by people you love.*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *Not having anyone to hug you, specially when you really need it.*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *The fact that they like me in spite of everything.*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *The ability to sing.*
23. How would you like to die? *Having had enough time to leave my stuff in order and say goodbye to family and friends, and painlessly.*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *N/A.*
25. What is your motto? *If your problem has a solution, do not worry, solve it. If your problem has no solution, do not worry anyway. (I was told it is a Chinese proverb.)*

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *I loved it here.*
27. What have you learned since joining WR? *The extent of my own ignorance.*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *The collaborative spirit, the culture forum and the people.*
29. Chocolate or Nutella? *Chocolate (what a no-brainer!).*


----------



## mjscott

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> Dear Foreros and Foreras, ​
> 
> 
> In celebration of the Forum's *1,000,000th* post,
> we (your mod team) thought it time we get to know each and everyone of you a little better. We've put together a list of questions *you are welcome to answer* as part of this thread - and of course, we answered them too (even Mike), so you can get to know us. This thread will only be open for a *limited period of time*,
> so please answer as soon as you can.​
> With nods to Marcel Proust, Bernard Pivot
> and noted philosopher Raphus Cucullatus, we present
> the *WR "Twenty-Five Questions."*
> ​
> 
> 1. What is your country of birth?The USA
> 2. What is your current country of residence?The USA
> 3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.5ft 3in
> 4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.(Hey, why can't the women answer this one?)
> 5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)Sporty, comfortable, but with style, low-maintenance
> 6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?Portuguese Sopas, Anise-finoccio biscotti, spanakopitas, baklava
> 7. What is your favorite word?Truly? You guys have one favorite word?
> 8. What is your least favorite word?One that is spelled incorrectly
> 9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?When I write something that sounds good to my own ears.
> 10. What turns you off?When I get so busy I tie myself in knots and my brain starts squirting panic juice
> 11. What are your favorite books?Information books--Audubon books--books where I can learn stuff
> 12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?Walt Whitman, Robert Frost, Octavio Paz, Sor Juana Inez de la Cruz, CS Lewis, Stephen King (did I say that?)
> 13. Who are your favorite painters?The impressionists, (Monet); Rembrandt and the other Dutch guy they made a movie about recently
> 14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?Piebald in CS Lewis's _Perelandra_
> 15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?Salt-of-the-earth types who quietly live lives of hard work and honesty--and teach the same to their children
> 16. Who are your favorite characters in history?Jesus of Nazareth, Confucius
> 17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?painting
> 18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?Brazil!
> 19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?When mind and body are at peace and being productive
> 20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?Desperation
> 21. What do you value most in your friends?Probably intelligence
> 22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?Perfect health for all of my years
> 23. How would you like to die?Obviously, in my sleep--unaware that things have turned off
> 24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
> I'm so glad you finally got it right!
> 25. What is your motto?There's always another side to the story!
> *Three Four bonus questions:*
> 
> 26. Why did you join WR?I think I read some threads and wanted to chime in.
> 27. What have you learned since joining WR?Not everyone wanted to hear what I had to say! The mods probably aren't all in the same room somewhere down at a cyber-cafe drinking lattes in their hand-knit sweaters and wearing Birkenstocks. Once you learn the rules, it's a good place to get a world view on things.
> 28. What is your favorite thing about WR?Somebody's up around the clock. This is a brave new world we're living in folks--_Do we even realize we are talking with each other all around the world?!?_
> 29. Chocolate or Nutella?


Chocolate. I dislike hazelnuts--(and think they are especially distateful as a flavoring for coffee, also)


----------



## daoxunchang

1. What is your country of birth?
China
2. What is your current country of residence?
China
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.
149cm
4. Men Only: Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. Women Only: How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
I think I am quite want of taste, at least in regard to fashion. So, I choose tailored.
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?
Many repulsive foods for me. And I only have desire for good --- to my taste --- when the chance to have them is in front of me. Much too vague I think, but the closest to my taste for food.
7. What is your favorite word?
Never thought of this. Never try to pick them out.
8. What is your least favorite word?
ditto
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
I don't find much creativity in myself. 
Writing down unhappy things make me even unhappy. So I usually do not do this.
10. What turns you off?
sleeplessness
11. What are your favorite books? 
Presently books in old Chinese. 
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?
Presently none. I think I have lost much interest in people.
13. Who are your favorite painters?
Virtually no taste or knowledge in painting.
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
Changing from time to time.
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?
None. Though I had some, I don't regard them as my favorite "heroes" because I don't actually know much about them. And not much interest to.
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
ditto
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
Not much knowledge as to what a particular vocation is, so --- still none.
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
None. Not much interest in people at present, so not much interest to get in touch with more.
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
Good sleeping and health
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
consciously knowing that oneself is suffering severest bodily pain. I always hold that when one's body suffers too much, it is hard to think about any "higher" level things.
21. What do you value most in your friends?
honesty
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
to be able to sleep well
23. How would you like to die?
without any disease and without any part of me lost in previous disease. with those who I care to lament over my death
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
You'll enjoy good sleep thereafter.
25. What is your motto?
none 

26. Why did you join WR?
a member's recommendation; I'm learning English and my English is awful
27. What have you learned since joining WR?
that there so many excellent people out there
28. What is your favorite thing about WR?
enthusiasm
29. Chocolate or Nutella?
none. not with a western food tooth


----------



## betulina

1. What is your country of birth? Catalonia /Spain

 2. What is your current country of residence? Catalonia /Spain

 3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 1.68 m

 4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.

 5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) It depends on how I feel, but usually colourful; I like skirts more and more

 6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Mediterranean overall, but anything would do... if it's not spicy!

 7. What is your favorite word? Alegria (joy)

 8. What is your least favorite word? Calla (you shut up)

 9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Creatively, a good shower , sit in the sun for a while; spiritually and emotionally, laugh.

 10. What turns you off? Lies, injustice.

 11. What are your favorite books? Difficult for me to answer 'what's-your-favourite' questions... it's usually the one I read at the moment if I like it , so... _Mecanoscrit del segon origen_, Manuel de Pedrolo. Generally, a part from literature, I enjoy reading about history, language...

 12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Hmm... I really enjoy Manuel de Pedrolo, Montserrat Roig, Mercè Rodoreda in Catalan; in English, Jane Austen.

 13. Who are your favorite painters? I'm a bit ashamed that I'm not much interested in painting... 

 14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? None, I'm afraid.

 15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Those anonymus people who live a war and must go through a post-war period, like my grandparents and parents generations -I really admire these generations.

 16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Those who help to change the world for good -women in the '60s...

 17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Gardener, restorer

18. In what country other than your own would you like to live? The Basque country, Scotland, Wales

 19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Having someone to share the world and have a laugh everyday.

 20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Undesired loneliness.

 21. What do you value most in your friends? Intelligence, tollerance, fun.

 22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? To talk as clearly as I think (not saying I think clearly but talking like that would be enough )

23. How would you like to die? Peacefully, painlessly, with dignity.

 24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Sorry, I just can't figure it out... (me talking to you! see #22 heheh)

 25. What is your motto? I don't really have one, but I like the Sting "be yourself no matter what they say".

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? My brother told me about it, and I found it very useful and got stuck.

 27. What have you learned since joining WR? Catalan, Spanish, English... and the power of words!

28. What is your favorite thing about WR? So many people from all over the world!

 29. Chocolate or Nutella?  Nocilla  ... but no, none like chocolate!

*Congratulations, WR!!!*


----------



## Krümelmonster

1. What is your country of birth? *Germany*
2. What is your current country of residence? *Germany*
3. What is your height? *1,73 m*
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? *I like many-coloured annulate socks, would you call that fashionable at all? *
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *Mum's kitchen of course *
7. What is your favorite word? *flabbergasted*
8. What is your least favorite word? *Reichsdeputationshauptschluss*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *Sunshine*
10. What turns you off? *Rain (Oh I know, that sounds sooo superficial...)*
11. What are your favorite books? *the Bible, Emilia Galotti (Lessing) *
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *Schiller, Goethe, Shakespeare, John Grisham, Adrian Plass*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Joaquin Sorolla y Bastida*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *Bicycle Repair Man! (Monty Python )*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *Jesus, my grandmother*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *one of the mentioned above*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *translator of literature,actress *
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *Spain, the UK, Costa Rica...*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *strawberry cake with my family... that's the reason why I have to hurry now!*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *Not being allowed to live your feelings*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *good and trustworthy listeners, able to be silly but always knowing when they have to be serious...*
22. What natural gift would you most like to posses? *the ability of driving by car into a city without losing myself completely*
23. How would you like to die? *having the feeling not to have missed anything in my life*
24. What would you like to hear God say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *Hey, how was your day? *
25. What is your motto? *Trust in the LORD with all your heart and lean not on your own understanding; in all your ways acknowledge him, and he will make your paths straight.* 


*Three Four bonus questions:*

 26. Why did you join WR? *Because I didn't find a German-Portuguese online dictionary*
 27. What have you learned since joining WR?* Some Portuguese, I hope*
 28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *The variety of people...*
 29. Chocolate or Nutella? *Chocolate, though I love Nutella, too*


----------



## LV4-26

1. What is your country of birth? France
2. What is your current country of residence? France
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. approximately 1,79 meters and a half 
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. Only when I don't shave for a few days but generally none. However, for about 18 months in the late 70s, I looked like Father Christmas.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) OK I won't answer but this is discriminatory 
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? sweet dishes (deserts) and peanuts
7. What is your favorite word? It changes everyday.
8. What is your least favorite word? today :"un challenge" (in French)
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? anything that illustrates that the human being can be something else than a producer and/or consumer of goods. The sight of any human activity that escapes the economical cycle. 
10. What turns you off? The concept of "achievement" (as related to individual economical achievement). 
11. What are your favorite books? detective novels
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Naming only a few wouldn't be fair to the others...At the moment, I'm quite fond of Daniel Pennac.
13. Who are your favorite painters? Don't know. I've got absolutely no culture in that field. Off the top of my head : Dali, Courbet...
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? James Jenner (the protagonist in the English book I've translated).  Helen Ripley (_Alien saga_)...Mmm..did I hear somebody snigger?  
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? are there any heroes in real life ?
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Mahatma Gandhi, Martin Luther King, Jesus Christ...
17. What profession other than your own would you have liked to attempt? jet pilot (for about 50 years now )
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? England
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Don't know. Composing music* and falling in love, maybe. *Better : attending concerts or watching films in which my own music is played. (decided to say the truth, however vain it may sound )
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? to be told how long you still have to live...especially if it's short.
21. What do you value most in your friends? sense of humour
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? seduction (sexualized *and otherwise)*.
23. How would you like to die? without being aware of it.
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? All your life you've been thinking you weren't worth much. Now I can tell you : you've been great. Only nobody noticed. 
25. What is your motto? I've got two : 1. Je ne veux pas le savoir 2. C'est comme vous voulez  
Now those aren't own-chosen mottos. I just realized that's the way I am, whether I like it or not. 
Forgot one :
3. _Gloire à qui n'ayant pas d'idéal sacro-saint se borne à ne pas trop
emmerder ses voisins _(G.Brassens).
 
*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? There was an expression I couldn't find in the dictionary and google didn't help much. So I looked up in the WR dictionary and was told, if the answer wasn't satisfying, I could ask in the forum where the people were said to be kind...they were indeed.
27. What have you learned since joining WR? that there are people all around the world I can take pleasure in talking with. 
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? As someone else said : sharing humour with people. 
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  Chocolate. Black (I mean not the one with milk) chocolate. Fine__ black___ chocolate

There we are. Hope I won't have to edit that post tomorrow because everything will have changed overnight. 

EDIT : Looks like it's "dark" chocolate (not black). Thanks KateNicole.


----------



## Eugin

1. What is your country of birth? *Argentina*

2. What is your current country of residence? *Argentina*

3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *1.62 mts.*

4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) *When at work: elegant but comfy; when not working, comfy but modern style (jeans mostly)*
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *Italian food (pasta & pizza) / Asado*
7. What is your favourite word? *“te quiero”; “te amo” (which are not spoken to everyone!!); peace*
8. What is your least favorite word? *resignation*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *The love of the people I love; Sunsets*
10. What turns you off? *Politics; the evil in people*
11. What are your favorite books? *Confieso que he vivido (Neruda); El amor en los tiempos del cólera (García Márquez)*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *Neruda/ García Marquez/ Cortázar/ Bioy Casares/ Isabel Allende/ Dickens*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Not an art’s fan; I prefer to explore/ admire God’s art “in the flesh”*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?*Not have many, but if I think hard: Mafalda*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *Mahatma Gandhi; my mother*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *Anyone who has made something good to make this place a better place to live in*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *Actress or Musician (sax or piano player)*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *Australia*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *Not having regrets for anything I have done (or have not done) and accepting people just the way they are*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *To see children and old people die of hunger. *
21. What do you value most in your friends? *Being honest enough so as to not being afraid of expressing their points of view, in spite of having different opinions; their capacity of laughing with me as well as crying with me.*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *Gift of singing and the gift of other people who devoted their life to leave a (positive) trace in this world *
23. How would you like to die? *Very old and while sleeping, without noticing*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? "*Welcome, dear! Let me show you the way to your new home"*
25. What is your motto? *“Love yourself and you will learn to love others” (said by my mother)*


*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *By accident, looking for a horrible legal term for my translations*
27. What have you learned since joining WR? *As others have answered:* *how much I still have to learn and how many people are out there willing to help!!!*

28. What is your favourite thing about WR? *For language lovers, the chance of learning/ improving the languages one would like to learn/ improve.*

29. Chocolate or Nutella? *(Aguante el) ¡dulce de leche!!!   *


----------



## krimo

1. What is your country of birth? *France*

2. What is your current country of residence? *France*

3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *1m75 (5'9")*

4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. *Entirely shaved*

 5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) 
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *I love fruit cocktaïls*

** 7. What is your favourite word? *Don't have any* 8. What is your least favorite word? *Idem***
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *Hugs, some songs, and all kinds beautiful things*
10. What turns you off? *Can't think of anything right now but, maybe some people*
11. What are your favorite books? *Stupeur et Tremblements (Amélie Nothomb) and some parts of the Hagakuré*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *... *
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Géricault, Delacroix, Pollock (nah just kidding )***
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?*Nothing now but when I was younger, Superman.*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *Don't know if there's any hero in the world...*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *See number 10 *
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *Cop, and to be more accurate, a detective.*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *Haven't travelled a lot but I'm pretty attracted by the Scandinavian countries, Australia, United States and South America Countries.***
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *Be free.*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *Plenty of things are apalling, I can't answer.*
21. What do you value most in your friends?* Be there when needed***
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *Play the guitar !*
23. How would you like to die? *Happy*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *I don't believe in God but well, since we have to anwer : "Hi there, do whatever you want!"***
25. What is your motto? *Don't have one.*


*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *To ask a question !*
27. What have you learned since joining WR? *Plenty of things***

28. What is your favourite thing about WR? *'Meeting' foreign people*

29. Chocolate or Nutella? *Kebab! (ok ok, Nutella...)** *


----------



## Fernando

1. What is your country of birth? *Spain*
2. What is your current country of residence? *A bit confused. Ask Zapatero. *
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.* Enough.*
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. *My facial hair is hardly an adornment.*
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) *This question is sexist. Why do you not ask about her hair adornments?*
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *Spanish omelette, Iberic ham, cured cheese.*

7. What is your favorite word? *We need more context. With only a word, we can not know if it is beautiful or not.*
8. What is your least favorite word? *All words meaning "shit" in several language achieve to convey the smell.*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *A woman looking at me. Not very original (nor often).*
10. What turns you off? *Incompetence.*
11. What are your favorite books?  *El Aleph, The Steppenwolf.*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *Borges, Garcilaso, Calderón, Shakespeare, Hesse.*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Murillo, Tiziano*.
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *Harry Haller. *
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *As diegodbs, my parents. I mean, MY PARENTS, not his..*16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Cato the minor.

17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
 *Harem owner.[/*COLOR]
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *Earth.*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?* Endless reading,... with a Spanish omelette at hand.*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *Robinson's life.*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *Silence.*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *Exactly what you are thinking about. Even a bit longer.*
23. How would you like to die? *In the Thermopylae (of course).*

24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *"You had reason in all you said".*
25. What is your motto? *Vespa.* 

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *Learning English.*27. What have you learned since joining WR? *Some of English*.
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *People.*
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  *Outrageous: Chocolate, of course.*


----------



## DearPrudence

*1. What is your country of birth?* Where William the Conqueror was born.
*2. What is your current country of residence?* where Charles I was imprisoned before being executed (a few hundred yards away). But back to France soon.​*3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.* I've stopped measuring myself, it's too depressing. But I'm a tiny bit taller than Kylie Minogue (though I look far shorter).
*4. Men Only: Facial hair adornments, if any.* I'm trying to grow sideburns.
*5. Women Only: How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky ,* Lovely…). Not fashionable, not classy either. Anything that fits me. Usually jeans and T-shirts.
*6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *pasta, pizza. So Italian food. English puddings: delicious in general.
*7. What is your favorite word? *brilliant (and "stupid git". Sorry. A word I say a lot too)
*8. What is your least favorite word? *serendipity
*9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *Music, writing anything (as you can see), watching DVDs in my bed.
*10. What turns you off*? In a person: lack of humour, dishonesty. Otherwise, the weather forecast. I never understood what was so exciting about it.
*11. What are your favorite books? *when I was far younger it was “la trahison des dieux” by Marion Zimmer Bradley (fan of Greek mythology) but now I just read anything: from detective novels to newspapers and packets of cereals.
*12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *I love sonnet CXXX by Shakespeare but I don’t think I have a favourite writer or poet.
*13. Who are your favorite painters? *Dalí, Monet
*14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *Daria, Grimmy
*15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *Michael Palin, Gotlib and no surprise George Harrison
*16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *I couldn’t think of any so I put Frederic Chopin here.
*17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *musician
*18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *I would say any country in the British Isles.
*19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *inner peace, enjoying every little pleasure. Or a guitar and a place to sing very loud.
*20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *being me.  No, kidding. Being with me then.
*21. What do you value most in your friends? *reliability, sense of humour
*22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *stop being a social cripple and manage to talk to people (and of course, be completely bilingual at least).
*23. How would you like to die? *in the prime of life, at about 70 or 80 but not older if I’m a complete waste, deaf, blind with an awfully painful body.
*24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at *the *Pearly Gates? *Jam session! 
*25. What is your motto? *“Life is very short and there’s no time for fussing and fighting my friend”. Not really my motto but it’s the only thing I could think of.

*Three Four bonus questions:*

*26. Why did you join WR? *I was looking for a porn site and came across this one by accident. No, I guess as everybody, pure chance, not finding a word.
*27. What have you learned since joining WR? *stay humble + a lot of words and expressions
*28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *learning in a relaxed and fun atmosphere.
*29. Chocolate or Nutella? *chocolate. And by the way, my favourite chocolates have been “out of stock temporarily” … for 2 months. I’m going crazy really.


----------



## robbie_SWE

*1. What is your country of birth? *
I was born in Romania. 
*2. What is your current country of residence?*
I've been living here in Sweden for the past 14 years. 
*3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.*
I'm 188 cm. 
*4. Men Only: Facial hair adornments, if any.*
Sideburns  
*6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?*
I have so many, hard to choose! Anything Italian or French. 
*7. What is your favorite word?*
Have many favorit words. In Swedish it must be "*kärlek*" (love), in Romanian "*dor*" (similar to the Italian mancanza, but stronger)
*8. What is your least favorite word?*
Depends on the context, can't decide without! 
*9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?*
Think it must be talking with people I like and listening to music. 
*10. What turns you off?*
A lack of humour, people who state false facts and ignorant people. 
*11. What are your favorite books? *
I have so many! Mostly modern pocket books that you can take with you on the bus or train.  
*12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?*
Marika Cobold Hjörne is a favorite and the "oldies" (Kafka, Zola etc)
*13. Who are your favorite painters?*
Monet is a favorite and all the Renaissance painters. 
*14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?*
Have none, never bought the concept of a heroe. 
*15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?*
I'll be old-fashioned and say my parents  
*16. Who are your favorite characters in history?*
The Roman Emperors, Napoleon and Churchill. 
*17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?*
Due to the fact that I'm a student, I haven't even started to work. 
*18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?*
Italy or France (England would be a dream)! 
*19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?*
Living like an epicurist, just enjoying life as it comes. 
*20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?*
Being lonely, having nobody around you. 
*21. What do you value most in your friends?*
Their honesty and humour!
*22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?*
Maybe the ability to read a womans mind  . 
*23. How would you like to die?*
Old in my own bed. 
*24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?*
"You've achieved the meaning of life". 
*25. What is your motto?*
"Cogito ergo sum" and "Carpe diem" (couldn't think of any better  )

*Three Four bonus questions:*

*26. Why did you join WR?*
Because I study so many languages, I needed a forum where I could improve them. 
*27. What have you learned since joining WR?*
Don't really know...maybe some small French rules...??!!
*28. What is your favorite thing about WR?*
All the members who come from so many different countries. 
*29. Chocolate or Nutella?* 
Mille scuze tutti gli italiani, ma io preferisco CHOCOLATE


----------



## winnie

1. What is your country of birth? *Italy*
2. What is your current country of residence? *Italy*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.* 178 cm*
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. *beard and whiskers **moustache* 
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *Italian, Chinese... even English*
7. What is your favorite word? *agremeent*
8. What is your least favorite word?  *war, deforestation, spoiling... too many, indeed!*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *hiking & trekking*
10. What turns you off? *consumer society*
11. What are your favorite books? *A man in full (Tom Wolfe), **Monsieur* * Malaussène (Daniel Pennac or Pennacchioni), Julian (Gore Vidal), Mount Analogue (René Daumal), Lempriere's Dictionary (Lawrence Norfolk) and many many others*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *Edgar Lee Master/ writers: all the above plus Terry Pratchett, Douglas Adams, P.G. Wodehouse, Isaac Singer, Tom Robbins, Italo Calvino, Cesare Pavese, Henning Mankell, Andrei Kurkov, Nikolaj Gogol', Michail Bulgakov, Saul Bellow, **Coupland Douglas... please stop me* 
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Jerònimo Bosch, Giorgio de Chirico, Pieter Brugel, Giotto*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *Hagar the Horrible, Rincewind, *
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *People who care*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *Federico II di Svevia*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *Astronome*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *EIRE, Canada*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *To live in peace without spoiling Earth*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *Treachery*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *Honesty*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *Wisdom*
23. How would you like to die? *Well I don't want to die...*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *There must be an error!*
25. What is your motto? *Allright!*

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *After so many years I had the urge to unrust my English*
27. What have you learned since joining WR? *There is a lot of nice and friendly people out there *
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *The happily collaboration*
29. Chocolate or Nutella? *No doubt: DARK*


----------



## Elisa68

1. What is your country of birth?
Italy
2. What is your current country of residence?
US (Maryland)
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.
170 centimeters
5. How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
Stylish, of course  
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?
Italian: Pasta; Japanese: Sushi
7. What is your favorite word?
Family
8. What is your least favorite word?
Misunderstanding
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
Love, books, music, friends
10. What turns you off?
Squabbles
11. What are your favorite books? 
Books 
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?
The Classics
13. Who are your favorite painters? 
Vincent Van Gogh
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
None
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?
A lot
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
Jesus Christ 
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
Librarian
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
Australia
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
To be with people I love
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
To be left behind
21. What do you value most in your friends?
Knowing that they are there for me when I need them
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
Wisdom
23. How would you like to die?
Not in loneliness.
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
"And you are...?"
25. What is your motto?
Know your limits *and *accept them

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR?
I was looking for a word
27. What have you learned since joining WR?
That I don't know Italian   
28. What is your favorite thing about WR?
The Italian/English Forum (obviously, I mean the people...)
29. Chocolate or Nutella? 
I can't live without dark chocolate, but i can't live without Nutella either... do I have to choose?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

1. What is your country of birth? *Mexico*
2. What is your current country of residence? *México*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.* 1 80 cm*
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. *None* 
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *Mexican of course, Russian and italian.*
7. What is your favorite word? *BOLUDO!!!!*
8. What is your least favorite word? ECOCIDIO
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *TO READ*
10. What turns you off? *EXAMS*
11. What are your favorite books? *1984 (George Orwell) UN MUNDO FELIZ (Aldous Huxley)*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *Netzahualcoyotl, Gabriel García Marquez. Edgar Allan Poe.*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Frida Kahlo , Picasso, Van Gogh and Miguel angel*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *SUPERMAN,BATMAN *
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *Madre Teresa de Calcuta, Nelson Mandela.*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *Cuahtemoc.*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *Architect.*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *Canada, France, Australia*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *No polluting,No war, YES ECOLOGY.*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *TO BE OLD AND ALONE.*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *Solidarity*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *Play the violin.*
23. How would you like to die? *sleeping*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *You were good.*
25. What is your motto? *give without expect anything on return*

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *for its forums.*
27. What have you learned since joining WR? *That everyday you learn something*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *Always get what I want*
29. Chocolate or Nutella? *CHOCOLATE YOOMIE!!!!*


----------



## OlivierG

1. What is your country of birth? France
2. What is your current country of residence? France
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 1.76m
4. *Men Only: *Facial hair adornments, if any. Moustache. I let it grew up in its natural environment for years.
5. *Women Only:* How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Traditional food from S-W of France, any kind of dessert (cakes, pies, ice-creams...)
7. What is your favorite word? Certes
8. What is your least favorite word? Concupiscent
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? A nice problem of logic or math, the sunshine after downpour, a candied cherry on top of a heap of chantilly cream
10. What turns you off? men -and women- seeking for power and money, car horns in traffic-jam, most of modern art (sorry for the amateurs)
11. What are your favorite books? Sci-Fi from the 50's
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Asimov, Sheckley, Simak... Baudelaire and Jules Verne
13. Who are your favorite painters? I don't know any well enough to have a favorite.
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Richard Gregor & Jack Arnold (A.A.A Ace)
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? No name comes to my mind right now...
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? None. I'm not fond of heroes, it seems.
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? None. I'm rather happy with my current profession.
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Anywhere with a warm weather, blue sea and large beaches. 
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Just a little bit more tolerance and empathy would be already a good start.
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? When your main aim in life is to live somebody else's.
21. What do you value most in your friends? Being willing to do anything for me, while knowing I'll never ask them to.
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? Being gifted in music, sitting in front of a piano and touch the audience.
23. How would you like to die? Well, I'm not sure I'd like it anyway.
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? So, it wasn't a legend, you really exist! 
25. What is your motto? Never procrastinate about what you can be made immediately by somebody else. 
 
*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? I used the dictionary for a while before visiting the forum. I thought answering some requests would be a good way to pay back what I got.
27. What have you learned since joining WR? Many things in English (and French too), and that the concept of global village is not a fairy tale.
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? Its atmosphere of helpful spirit.
29. Chocolate or Nutella? Chocolate, definitely. Very black.


----------



## Alfry

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> 1. What is your country of birth?
> *Italy*
> 2. What is your current country of residence?
> *Italy*
> 3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.
> 1.77 cm
> 4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
> *None*
> 5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
> *I'm a man or so people say.*
> 6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?
> *Pasta, pizza... did I say that i'm Italian? *
> 7. What is your favorite word?
> *sbirignaccolo I made it up but I've not decided yet what it means *
> 8. What is your least favorite word?
> *testa... as in "no, oggi ho mal di testa" *
> 9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
> *Shall I really say what?*
> 10. What turns you off?
> *Headaches*
> 11. What are your favorite books?
> *Fantasy and horror*
> 12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?
> *Those who don't want to teach anything.*
> 13. Who are your favorite painters?
> *None*
> 14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
> *Batman*
> 15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?
> *Batman... I've seen him, I swear... ok maybe it was a nun but she was similar to batman*
> 16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
> *Attila*
> 17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
> *Teacher*
> 18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
> *None*
> 19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
> *My family, peace and a beer... why not? two beers.*
> 20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
> *Staying in Zurich for work*
> 21. What do you value most in your friends?
> *Sincerity*
> 22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
> *I've got it already*
> 23. How would you like to die?
> *Suddenly*
> 24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
> *"Go get your Ferrari. You can find the key in that girl's bra" *
> 25. What is your motto?
> *"nothing lasts forever but enjoy it as best as you can before they take it away from you."*
> *Three Four bonus questions:*
> 
> 26. Why did you join WR?
> *I don't remember*
> 27. What have you learned since joining WR?
> *A loooooooottttt*
> 28. What is your favorite thing about WR?
> *Friends*
> 29. Chocolate or Nutella?
> *Spaghetti*


 
My honest contribution


----------



## ewhite

1. What is your country of birth? USA. though I like to kid myself that I’m not from the United States, I’m from New York City.
2. What is your current country of residence? See above.
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 5 foot 5
4. Men Only: Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. Women Only: How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) I have never understood why a T-shirt and jeans were not acceptable attire for all occasions. Now, having expanded somewhat with age and gravity, I propose T-shirt and draw string pants as world uniform.
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Pizza. Good pizza.
7. What is your favorite word? 
8. What is your least favorite word?
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Fomenting the revolution.
10. What turns you off? Taking the shilling. 
11. What are your favorite books? Well-written history. 
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Too many to name, but Neruda is very high on the list.
13. Who are your favorite painters? I have a soft spot for Frederic Remington.
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? 
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Mother Jones; Sojourner Truth
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Billy the Kid and Quanah Parker. I’m also fascinated by Jesse James, but I wouldn’t call him a favorite.
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Professor
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? My fantasy is retiring to the County Clare
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Salud, dinero, y amor. Y tiempo para gozarlos.
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Having no one to love.
21. What do you value most in your friends? Loyalty
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? I know it sounds facetious, but I always wanted to be able to juggle. Or play ragtime piano.
23. How would you like to die? In my sleep.
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Not bad! Wanna try again?
25. What is your motto? Pray for the dead, fight like hell for the living (See Mother Jones, above)

Three Four bonus questions:

26. Why did you join WR? I started asking question to settle disputes between the proofer and the translator, and I just got hooked.
27. What have you learned since joining WR? How fascinating language can be.
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? The diversity of the membership.
29. Chocolate or Nutella? Chocolate. Wedel Czekolada Gorczka, I think it is. Polish bittersweet chocolate. And Mole Poblano.


----------



## suzi br

Oh yippee - I'll do mine before I go off and read about everyone else! 

1. country of birth? UK 
2. current country of residence? UK

5. How fashionable?  very variable!  I've been known to scrub up well, but I prefer comfort over style

6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? too much of too many things - with lots of vegtables every day


9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? my wife, my satsang teacher, good light, fresh air, Scottish scenery, turning off the pc and doing something else! 

10. What turns you off? bigots, prejudice, violence, stupid reality TV shows,

12. favorite poets? Donne, Keats, Emily Dickinson, Elizabeth Jennings, my friend Liz Kirby

13. favorite painters? Klee, Van Gogh, Degas, my friend Lili

15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Lance Armstrong, Ghandi, 
 
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? oh none - I like the devil I know and the Englishness of the language around me every day! 

19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? a sense of quiet and stillness and being outside in gentle weather 

20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? losing my wife would cast me into it, but otherwise I can avoid misery; I am very privileged in my life

21. What do you value most in your friends? their good humour

22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? to be musical ( I might BE musical already - but I am untrained!)



*bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? supposedly to brush up my French, though I live in the English-only section generally!

28. What is your favorite thing about WR? It exercises my mind more than most forums I've ever joined

29. Chocolate or Nutella?


----------



## gato2

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> ​
> 
> 1. What is your country of birth? *España*
> 
> 
> 2. What is your current country of residence?  *España*
> 
> 
> 3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *1.62 m*
> 
> 
> 4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
> 
> 
> 5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) *No tengo ningun estilo determinado pero supongo que podria decirse que es deportivo o informal*
> 
> 6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *Mexicana, India, Italiana, Arabe y Griega  *
> 
> 
> 7. What is your favorite word? *Bondad*
> 
> 
> 8. What is your least favorite word? *Infelicidad*
> 
> 
> 9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *No soy creativa.*
> 
> 
> 10. What turns you off? *La infelicidad y la injusticia*
> 
> 
> 11. What are your favorite books? *Clasicos*
> 
> 
> 12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?* Braham Stoker, las hermanas Bronte, Jane Austeen**, Woodhouse, Wilkie Collins, Thackerey*
> 
> 13. Who are your favorite painters? *Van Gogh, Degas, Toulousse Lautrec, Turner*
> 
> 
> 14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *Aragorn (El Señor de los Anillos)*
> 
> 
> 15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *James Herriot*
> 
> 16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *El inventor de la rueda*
> 
> 17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *Escritora*
> 
> 
> 18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *El norte de Inglaterra*
> 
> 19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *No tener preocupaciones*
> 
> 
> 20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *ir en contra de tu conciencia.*
> 
> 
> 21. What do you value most in your friends? *Fidelidad,  lealtad y comprension.*
> 
> 
> 22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *Bondad y generosidad*
> 
> 
> 23. How would you like to die? *Sin dolor y acompañada*.
> 
> 
> 24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *Bienvenida*
> 
> 
> 25. What is your motto? *No tengo un lema pero creo que ser buena persona y tener la conciencia en paz es lo mas importante en la vida.*
> 
> 
> *Three Four bonus questions:*
> 
> 26. Why did you join WR?* Descubri el diccionario por casualidad pero empece a participar en el foro porque sus temas me parecieron interesantes.*
> 
> 27. What have you learned since joining WR? *He descubierto que a pesar de que en el mundo hay muchas costumbres diferentes cuando la gente compara sus ideas son independientes del pais al que pertenecen.*
> 
> 
> 28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *Participa todo tipo de gente*.
> 
> 
> 29. Chocolate or Nutella? *Siempre, siempre el chocolate*


 

Aqui esta mi respuesta a la encuesta


----------



## combustion

1. What is your country of birth?
*Italy*
2. What is your current country of residence?
*USA, California*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.
*5 feet 9 inches*
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
*I change...*
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?
*Pasta!!!*
7. What is your favorite word?
*Malinconia (melancholy)*
8. What is your least favorite word?
*... I don't know...*

9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
*MUSIC!!! Chopin, Scriabin, Brahms, Beethoven, Mozart, Dvorak, etc. etc....*
10. What turns you off?
*Some TV...*
11. What are your favorite books?
*"Il mestiere di vivere", by C. Pavese*
*"Dell'amore e di altri demoni" by G.C. Marquez*
*"L'immortalita'" by M. Kundera*
*(sorry if my titles are all in Italian...)* 
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?
*Pavese, Kundera, Whitman, Saffo, Catullo*
13. Who are your favorite painters?
*Monet, Manet, Fattori, Filippo Lippi, Leonardo Da Vinci*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
*Paperino*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?
*Marie Curie*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
_*history victims of whom we don't know the name*
_17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
*the opera singer*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
*France*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
*I have no idea.*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
*I would not answer*
21. What do you value most in your friends?
*That they are close to me when I need*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
*Self confidence*
23. How would you like to die?
*Without remorses or regrets*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
*I know you lived according to your conscience*
25. What is your motto?
*Ama (di amore puro) e fa' quello che vuoi (Sant'Agostino)*
*Love (with pure love) and do what you want.*

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? 
*I came to the USA...*
27. What have you learned since joining WR?
*A lot of things...*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR?
*New fantastic friends!*
29. Chocolate or Nutella? [/quote]
*Chocolate alone, and Nutella with piadina!*


----------



## DesertCat

1. What is your country of birth? Germany
2. What is your current country of residence? USA
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 160 cm 
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) Sometimes trendy, sometimes funky, sometimes casual but always comfortable
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Mexican, Persian/Middle Eastern, Italian
7. What is your favorite word? whiskey
8. What is your least favorite word? no
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? music, art, kindness
10. What turns you off? negativity, narrow minds
11. What are your favorite books? The Brothers K by David James Duncan, The Greatest Slump of All Time by David Carkeet
12. Who are your favorite [s/]poets and/or[/s] writers? James Ellroy 
 13. Who are your favorite painters? Will Rafuse (cats) 
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Archie Goodwin
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Lou Pinella
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? no one in particular
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? teach art
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Italia
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? A sunny day, a good book, a good friend and a Guinness
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? To live without freedom 
21. What do you value most in your friends? loyalty and trust
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? To speak Italian and German fluently
23. How would you like to die? In my sleep (when I'm very old)
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? The cats are up the steps and to the left 
25. What is your motto? Relax

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? I had a question about Italian
27. What have you learned since joining WR? A lot about Italian and English
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? The nice helpful Italians
29. Chocolate or Nutella?   Choconut Hazelnut Chocolate spread (better than Nutella!)


----------



## Perfect Princess

1. What is your country of birth?
The UK
 2. What is your current country of residence?
Southern Italy - and loving it
 3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 1,70m
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) I try hard... sometimes my children love my clothes best
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Fresh fruit and vegetables - then proper Pizza, then Indian and then more or less everything else that isn't fish...
7. What is your favorite word? A made up word by Terry Pratchett, 'Crivens!' which is an excellent swear word without being a real swear word
8. What is your least favorite word? No single word, but a phrase: "no, I don't think we can let you do that..."
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Good presentation of the subject.
10. What turns you off? Smoking and smoker's breath.....When I gave up smoking I swore that I would never let it bother me. 
11. What are your favorite books? At the moment I'm reading (translations) of the 'classics', loving Pliny and Seneca.
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Una Fanthorpe, Robert Frost
13. Who are your favorite painters? After seeing the Titian exhibition in Napoli, for the moment I can't think of another painter... 
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Too many books.. to choose... but the books I have to have on my shelf currently are: 'The Time Travellers Wife' by Audrey Niffenegger and 'The letters of Abelard and Heloise' for the strength and intelligence of the people within them.. (Not sure if the letters are fiction or fact...)
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? 
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? The crazy sailors who went to war in ships where one engaged the enemy at 200m...
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Something involving words and reading...
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? I can't imagine having to leave Italy but I guess I only have another 18 months here.  I would like to live in either Spain or Italy long term.
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? A good book that creates discussion, a good friend or two, and a warm balcony with a cold drink and TIME to talk. (oh and the children behaving beautifully during the discussion).
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Being pregnant...
21. What do you value most in your friends? Time sharing thoughts and experiences.  Time again.
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? Being on time
23. How would you like to die? After a short but not very painful illness, retaining my wits to the end, having said goodbye to all my family and planned my funeral 
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Hello, come in, we've been looking forward to your arrival.
25. What is your motto? Carpe Diem

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? Trying to understand my life in Italy.  I lurked for a long time before posting because I didnt' have the courage to try and put some of my phrases into Italian.  Then I realised that I was unlikely to meet anyone in real life and had a go.
27. What have you learned since joining WR? Lots - and my wall is covered in post-it notes with ideas for phrases.
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? The diversity of the responses and the patient help.
29. Chocolate or Nutella? [/quote] Dark chocolate, then white chocolate then Nutella and then milk chocolate....

AARRGGHH late to take the children to school again - give me a little time...


----------



## captain_rusty

1. What is your country of birth? *England*
2. What is your current country of residence? *France*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *1m85 / 6'1"*
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. *Beard (I lose points for this, I suppose...)*
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) *Why women only??*
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *Anything except offal*
7. What is your favorite word? *Thank you *
8. What are your least favorite words? *No pay rise for you this year*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *Music, enthusiasm, humour*
10. What turns you off? *stupidity (other people's and my own)*
11. What are your favorite books? *Variable. I'm re-reading a few Terry Pratchett at the moment - wonderful stuff!!*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *Lots*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *ditto*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *Granny Weatherwax*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *None*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *Can't narrow it down...*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *Musician
*18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *I already do!*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *Sitting in the sun with a good book*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *DIY*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *Their presence*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *Musicianship*
23. How would you like to die? *Very old*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *Hi, Dave - come on in!*
25. What is your motto? *None, sorry*
*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *I use the dictionaries regularly, and stumbled across the forums
*27. What have you learned since joining WR? *That my French is still ropey after all these years...*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *It's fast-moving and friendly*
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  *Thornton's Special Toffee would be favourite*


----------



## primo_cerchio

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> Dear Foreros and Foreras, ​
> In celebration of the Forum's *1,000,000th* post,
> we (your mod team) thought it time we get to know each and everyone of you a little better. We've put together a list of questions *you are welcome to answer* as part of this thread - and of course, we answered them too (even Mike), so you can get to know us. This thread will only be open for a *limited period of time*,
> so please answer as soon as you can.​
> With nods to Marcel Proust, Bernard Pivot
> and noted philosopher Raphus Cucullatus, we present
> the *WR "Twenty-Five Questions."*
> ​
> 
> 1. What is your country of birth?
> Italy
> 2. What is your current country of residence?
> Italy
> 3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.
> 1,85
> 4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
> 5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
> 6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?
> Beef Vegetables and seafood
> 7. What is your favorite word?
> Libertà
> 8. What is your least favorite word?
> Pain
> 9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
> Love and emotions
> 10. What turns you off?
> Cruelty
> 11. What are your favorite books?
> Alternate history books
> 12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?
> Poet Dante Alighieri  Writer Primo Levi and Harry turtledove
> 13. Who are your favorite painters?
> French impressionists
> 
> 14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
> Robin Hood and Jack Ryan
> 
> 15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?
> Quattrocchi
> 16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
> Giuseppe Garibaldi
> 17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
> Writer
> 18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
> None
> 19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
> Family
> 20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
> The death or maiming of my sons
> 21. What do you value most in your friends?
> Loyalty
> 22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
> Handsomness
> 23. How would you like to die?
> Very OOOOLD
> 24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?Hi we were waiting for you a loooong time
> 25. What is your motto?
> Never up never in
> 
> *Three Four bonus questions:*
> 
> 26. Why did you join WR?
> Out of curiosity
> 27. What have you learned since joining WR?
> Using punctuation in forums
> 28. What is your favorite thing about WR?
> It's full of intelligent people
> 29. Chocolate or Nutella?


I hate nutella and love chocolate


----------



## coppergirl

1. What is your country of birth? *USA*
2. What is your current country of residence?* UK*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *5' 1"*
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) *This vacillates between Sporty/practical and exotic colours and styles. Could never decide.*
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *Lapsang Souchong Tea, S. Pellegrino mineral water mixed with various juices for drinks, Indian f**ood, Mexican food, Japanese, Italian food, Chinese food---I'll eat anything as long as it is authentic! I love fresh berries and eat them washed straight out of the punnet, plus I have a terrible habit of snacking on anchovies and seaweed and things if I get strong cravings for them! I never know what I am going to eat until I've eaten it! *
7. What is your favorite word? *Very likely "however" because any sentence without a qualifier probably isn't very well thought out.*
8. What is your least favorite word? *"Goggles" because I hate the shape and sound of the letter "G". It's too gutteral.*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *My music composition and reading, plus I can get really drunk on the scents and textures of my garden. I love going out barefoot in the summer rain to cut flowers in it.*
10. What turns you off? *American sit-coms!!!!!!!*
11. What are your favorite books? *Jane Eyre, Gone with the Wind, Atlas Shrugged, Tess of the d'Urbervilles, Jude the Obscure*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *CS Lewis, Plato, T.S. Eliot, All the Bronte girls, Ayn Rand, e e cummings, Thomas Hardy, Edgar Allan Poe, Shel Silverstein, Carl Sandburg, Salman Rushdie and Jean-Jacques Goldman (singer/songwriter, but I think he is a poet too), and Oscar Wilde*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Van Gogh, Rembrandt, Monet, Manet, Georgia O'Keeffe, Marc Chagall, *
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *Cyrano de Bergerac, Jane Eyre, Spiderman, Scarlet O'Hara, David Copperfield, Tess of the D'Urbervilles*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *Michael J Fox, Christopher Reeve, Mother Teresa, CS Lewis, Dietrich Bonhoeffer, and Johnny Depp*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *Socrates, Queen Victoria, Abraham Lincoln, Benjamin Disraeli, George Sand, and Thomas More*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *Writer maybe*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *Italy!!!*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *A country hotel, a four-poster bed, all my favourite books and music, excellent food and all the time in the world to read and have long hot baths and lounge around playing croquet on the lawn.*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *Physical and emotional pain.*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *The fact that no matter what we will always still be friends. Their constancy and the fact that I tend to choose for friends people who do not get hung up on superficial things.*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *Near perfect memory*
23. How would you like to die? *Peacefully in my sleep (does anyone not want this?)*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *Come on in! There are a few people I'd like you to meet . . . *
25. What is your motto? *Love is a possible strength in an actual weakness (Thomas Hardy!)*

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *To learn Italian*
27. What have you learned since joining WR? *A bit more Italian and a lot about people*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *The fact that it is moderated and that people from all over the world actively participate in it! (People who have kindly offered to help me perfect my foreign languages!)*
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  *Dark chocolate*


----------



## moura

1. What is your country of birth? *Portugal *
2. What is your current country of residence? *Portugal *
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.* 1,59 height vs. 58 kg - always try to make a diet...*
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) *modern/classic/lotes of colours, too shy to go further*
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *definitely "açorda à alentejana"  *
7. What is your favorite word? *don't remember. I'm sure I'll remember after posting the questionnary!*
8. What is your least favorite word? *don't remember, either*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *music; being well with myself; see how human acts may be sometimes supreme.  *
10. What turns you off? *stress mingled with violence*
11. What are your favorite books? *To kill a Mockingbird (forever)*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *Saramago, Eça de Queiroz, Hemingway, Dostoyevsky and a kiss to Enid Blyton to make me dream when I was a child*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *sorry, painting and I, I and painting..*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *Atticus from To kill a Mockingbird, Atos from The Three Mosqueteers, Jean Valgean from The Miserables*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *definitly my father and mother (they would know why)*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *Marquês de Pombal and all the true and sincere fighters for a good humanity cause (like medics without fronteers)*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *I've done a several lot and still expect to know what what I would prefer most. But certainly not a neoliberal manager. 
*18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *Italy was very dear to me. But after a month I was homesick.*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *Moments, moments, moments. *
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *a dozen strong boys beatting a weak defenseless man till his dead (it happened, hope someone will learn good lessons)   *
21. What do you value most in your friends? *being always there, though sometimes I desappear*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *raise money for good causes, desperate causes.*
23. How would you like to die? *Instantaneously*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *I thing I'll be astonished to see a Deity (and afterall they exist?!). I'ld be speechless.*
25. What is your motto? *Back to Atticus:* 
*“Courage is not a man with a gun in his hand. It's knowing you're licked before you begin but you begin anyway and you see it through no matter what. You rarely win, but sometimes you do.”*


*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *Work necessity
*27. What have you learned since joining WR? *How thrilling virtual communication can be (I had no ideia!)
*28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *Sorry to be egoist, helping solve my existencial language problems is one. To help Portuguese learners to love and speak the language is the other grateful joy. 
*29. Chocolate or Nutella?  *mousse de chocolate forever!*


----------



## Sallyb36

1. What is your country of birth? UK
2. What is your current country of residence? UK
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 5 ft 4"
4. Men Only: Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. Women Only: How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)  not
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? seafodd, especially fresh crab
7. What is your favorite word? don't have one
8. What is your least favorite word? don't have one
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? music, a good book, someone caring and funny
10. What turns you off? horrible selfish, conceited, narrow minded dictators
11. What are your favorite books? i have lots
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Maya Angelou, Proust, 
13. Who are your favorite painters? Dali, Miro, Chagall
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? none
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? my Nan
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? none
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? pilot
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Spain
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? being with friends and family, a sunny day, 
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? poverty in this day and age!
21. What do you value most in your friends? honesty
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? to be a great artist
23. How would you like to die?  never
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? go home
25. What is your motto? grant me the serenity to accept the things i cannot change, the courage to change the things i can and the wisdom to know the difference. (As i get older i find the wisdom bit the hardest!!!)

Three Four bonus questions:

26. Why did you join WR? whim
27. What have you learned since joining WR? don't know
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? always able to help someone
29. Chocolate or Nutella? dark chocolate please.


----------



## Mei

1. What is your country of birth? *Cataluña*
2. What is your current country of residence? *Cataluña*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *1,62 m*
4. *Men Only:* 
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)* I'm not a fashion victim, I just want to be comfortable.*
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?* I don't have problems with food but I can't eat raisin, I don't like its texture. *
7. What is your favorite word? *Respect*
8. What is your least favorite word?* Intolerance*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *Listen to music!*
10. What turns you off?* The human stupidity, it seems to have no limit.*
11. What are your favorite books? *Any book of Pere Calders (catalan) *
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *Oscar Wilde *
13. Who are your favorite painters? *I don't have a favourite painter I prefer the sculpture and I like Rodin*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *Mafalda*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *My Granny*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *Those who fight for the tolerance even if they're all known or not.*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *Photographer*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?* I would like to live in all the continents.*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *Earthly happiness in this world? I don't know... being better as humans... but this is impossible... *
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *Feel yourself empty.*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *Their intelligence, so their sense of humor, their own knowledge, our comunication, I can say that I'm so lucky.*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *Well I'm sure we all have gifts but some of us don't know... *
23. How would you like to die? *I prefer to think how to live! Live is short and well... I don't know anything about death.*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *Why not a woman's voice saying "Who pays this party?"* 
25. What is your motto? *No estoy de acuerdo con tus ideas, pero defiendo tu derecho a expresarlas. F.M.A.Voltaire but is not the only one. *

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *Because is a great place to improve English and the people here is so kind, funny and full of curious about others.*
27. What have you learned since joining WR? *At first, I thought I would improve my English, but now I noticed that I learn to listen better than speak.*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *The people of course!!! Without them this wouldn't exist. *
29. Chocolate or Nutella? *Nocilla*


----------



## mytwolangs

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> 1. What is your country of birth?
> America
> 2. What is your current country of residence?
> America
> 3. What is your height
> 5'9"
> 4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. none
> 6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?
> Sugar, Starch, grease, tobacco
> 7. What is your favorite word?
> (at work) Quitting time!
> 8. What is your least favorite word?
> Can't (I hate that miserable word)
> 9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
> Emotionally - Music
> 10. What turns you off?
> People who sponge off others
> 11. What are your favorite books?
> I like my French books, the ones I learn from. Not much for novels
> 15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?
> I tend not to idolize, but I do like Patricia Kaas
> 17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
> Am working towards a computer type job, repair perhaps
> 18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
> FRANCE!
> 19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
> Not having to put up with people I don't like.
> 20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
> Incarcaration (never been there)
> 21. What do you value most in your friends?
> Ability to have good conversation, and non-judgemental
> 22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
> I wish I could learn other languages better and faster.
> 23. How would you like to die?
> Peacefully, in my sleep. Just like my grandfather did. Not screaming and panicking, like the passengers in his car did.
> 24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? "You may Enter"
> 25. What is your motto?
> The choices we make govern how we live our lives. To thineself be true.
> 
> *Three Four bonus questions:*
> 
> 26. Why did you join WR? There is a good French forum, for those who certainly need it, like myself
> 27. What have you learned since joining WR? This is my first day, I have learned a few things of French, and that folks don't always agree about the best English usage.(natrual I suppose)
> 28. What is your favorite thing about WR? The French forum
> 29. Chocolate or Nutella?
> Chocolate Rules with a sugar laden fist!


 
Well, that's it. I have removed a few Q's from my response that do not apply to me.


----------



## VenusEnvy

1. What is your country of birth?
Germany

2. What is your current country of residence?
The USA

3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.
I am 5 feet 4 inches

5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
Fashionable? Hmm...I'm just myself! I like to look good, though!

6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?
I don't discriminate. I like all foods. Just no red meat please! Or, blood sausage.... blegh!

7. What is your favorite word?
Ointment.   ja ja It just sounds funny.

8. What is your least favorite word?
Hate.

9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
Being in a place that amazes me, anywhere that may be.

10. What turns you off?
Ignorance. And bad hygeine. ja ja

11. What are your favorite books? 
Favorite? Hmmm.. dunno! But, I'm reading a good one right now called "Déjame que te cuente..."

12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?
I really like Rita Mae Brown and Mayo Angelou.
13. Who are your favorite painters?
I don't have favorites...  

14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
Of fiction? Wow, these questions are getting tough! Mafalda is a real trooper to me!

15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?
My parents are an inspiration always.

16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
Those who advocate for justice, simply put.

17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
I think I'd like to be a flamenco dancer. ji ji 

18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
I'd love to give Cataluña a try.   ji ji Otherwise, I'd go to Italy to get back in touch with my roots.

19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
Earthly happiness? Wow.... 
My idea of earthly happiness is sunlight, chocolate, a good kiss, music and family (whatever one considers family).

20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
Feeling alone.

21. What do you value most in your friends?
Their differences.  

22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
I would love to be able to create music that made other people happy.

23. How would you like to die?
I'm with Mei!.... I prefer not to think about dying. If I were to die today, I'd prefer to die in the midst of doing something pleasurable at the very least!  

24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
"Hey Nicole! See? We DO exist."   

25. What is your motto?
Do unto others as you would like done unto you. 

*Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR?
I saw that little "forum" icon at the bottom of the page decades ago and decided to give it a try. I've been an addict ever since!

27. What have you learned since joining WR?
I have learned too much to put into words. I have learned beyond language. I have learned how to accept peoplem, be compassionate, let people in, have fun and meet new people!

28. What is your favorite thing about WR?
The people!!! ¡Mis amigos de WR!

29. Chocolate or Nutella? 
Chocolate. ¡ñum! I don't think I've ever had nutella....


----------



## Little Morgaine

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> 1. What is your country of birth? Mexico
> 2. What is your current country of residence? Mexico, and very soon UK
> 3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 1.55 m
> 4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
> 5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)Mysterious
> 6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?ICE CREAM!!! Mexican, Chinese, Mediterranean
> 7. What is your favorite word?Procrastination/Desidia, Huachichila, Guanabana
> 8. What is your least favorite word? Haven't found it yet
> 9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Love
> 10. What turns you off? Poverty, misery
> 11. What are your favorite books? The Lord of the Rings, The Sandman Series, The Mists of Avalon, Cuentos de la Selva, Ender Series
> 12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Hans Christian Andersen, Horacio Quiroga, Oscar Wilde, Edgar Allan Poe, Ray Bradbury, Tolkien, Salman Rushdie
> 13. Who are your favorite painters? Remedios Varo, Boticcelli
> 14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Morgaine, Dream
> 15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Dian Fossey and all the female primatologists
> 16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Wangari Maathai
> 17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Photographer, Olympic Swimmer
> 18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? I really love my country!
> 19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Environmental equilibrium, Wealth equilibrium...... Equilibrium
> 20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? To be in jail for a crime you didn't committed and all the crimes committed against humanity and environment
> 21. What do you value most in your friends? Their humor and honesty
> 22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? A nice voice for singing
> 23. How would you like to die? Beaten it twice! I'd still like my last thought to be "My life has been good"
> 24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? I think you should go back and learn a little bit more....
> 25. What is your motto? If you're going to get depressed, do it creatively!!!
> 
> *Three Four bonus questions:*
> 
> 26. Why did you join WR? Needed help with some words, I thought it might be interesting
> 27. What have you learned since joining WR? Quite a few things... moderators like chocolate
> 28. What is your favorite thing about WR? The forums
> 29. Chocolate or Nutella?


 Very hard question!!! I think it depends on the chocolate.... I'd still go for it first!


----------



## Henryk

1. What is your country of birth?
German Democratic Republic
2. What is your current country of residence?
Federal Republic of Germany
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.
1.93 m
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
I'm shaven.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?
I like fish dishes.
7. What is your favorite word?
I have none. But I like words of which I actually think I would never use them intuitively because I have only heard them maybe once or twice yet.
8. What is your least favorite word?
None, as well. 
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
Intelligence, allegiance, honesty
10. What turns you off?
Twaddlers, know-alls, bitchiness
11. What are your favorite books? 
I seldom read books.
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?
I don't know.
13. Who are your favorite painters?
No idea about that.
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
Sorry ...
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?
Can't think of one at the moment.
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
I don't know. Actually, I have no heroes at all.
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
My dream job is footballer. Otherwise physician. Maybe I'll do the latter, but I have to do alternative service first. As for the former, I think the train has left the station.
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
Either Canada or Australia. 
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
Having achieved what I set out to do in my life.
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
If I let someone down. That's deep enough to me.
21. What do you value most in your friends?
That they stick to me.
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
I wish I could sing.
23. How would you like to die?
It's too early to ask me that.
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
Too early, too.
25. What is your motto?
Indirectly, my motto is: "Reden ist Silber, Schweigen ist Gold." (Talk is silver, silence is golden.)

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR?
Because it's very interesting here. Everyday you can learn something new, that's why I decided to register.
27. What have you learned since joining WR?
I can't brief it, but it's a lot.
28. What is your favorite thing about WR?
That people from all over the world are here.
29. Chocolate or Nutella?
Neither.


----------



## Snick57

1. What is your country of birth? *USA*
2. What is your current country of residence?  *USA, but only because I'm too poor to leave. I consider myself a citizen of the world.*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.  *5'8", I don't know what that is in cm's.* 
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)  *I'm a jeans kind of girl. No fashion here* 
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *Tex-Mex, Thai, French*
7. What is your favorite word? *I don't think I have one.*
8. What is your least favorite word?  *Hate*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *A cool breeze on a warm day, a smile from a stranger, random acts of kindness.*
10. What turns you off? *Hypocrisy, self-righteousness, people forcing their beliefs on others.*
11. What are your favorite books? *The Tao Te Ching, all the Harry Potters*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *TS Eliot, Robert Frost, Patricia Cornwell*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Klimt, Beau Stahl, Monet*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *Xena Warrior Princess, Kay Scarpetta, Hermione Granger*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *hmmm ... are we sure Xena didn't really exist? * 
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *Boudicca*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *archaeologist*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *France in general ... the Luberon specifically.*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *A kiss from my dog.*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *Losing a loved one.*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *Honesty ... humor.*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *The ability to make people laugh.*
23. How would you like to die? *Well, I'd really rather not.*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *I don't believe in that sort of thing.*
25. What is your motto? *An' it harm none, do as ye will.*

*Three Four bonus questions:*

 26. Why did you join WR? *It seemed a great place to get and give help.* 
 27. What have you learned since joining WR? *Well, it's only been a few days, but I have already learned that I am not nearly as smart as I thought I was.* 
 28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *The sharing of cultures and kindness.*
 29. Chocolate or Nutella? *Chocolate in general ... Maestrani chocolate specifically (thank you, Switzerland!)*


----------



## gaer

1. What is your country of birth? US
2. What is your current country of residence? US
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 5' 10.5", 1,79 m.
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. None
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? NA
7. What is your favorite word? freedom
8. What is your least favorite word? can't
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Learning anything—and sharing anything that I've learned.
10. What turns you off? Being told what to do by anyone.
11. What are your favorite books? Any science-fiction or fantasy books, any interesting biography or autobiography
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? I don't usually read poetry. Too many good writers to name…
13. Who are your favorite painters? I have favorite pictures by many painters, too many to name.
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? NA
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Everyday people who are kind and who teach me things and who teach others.
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? NA
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Probably trying to teach something different besides or in addition to music.
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? England.
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Spending time with friends and having fun.
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Chronic physical and emotional pain.
21. What do you value most in your friends? Loyalty, kindness, intelligence and flexibitily.
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? Patience.
23. How would you like to die? Peacefully, in my sleep before suffering loss of physical or mental abilities.
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? "You did more good than harm. You did better than you thought you did."
25. What is your motto? Give people as much freedom as you can, then hope they use it wisely.

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? I was looking for a good German Forum.
27. What have you learned since joining WR? There is no such thing as too much tact when communicating in writing with people you have never met in person.
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? Meeting other people who are fascinated by language and how we use it to communicate.
29. Chocolate or Nutella? *Dark chocolate!*


----------



## alcarma~~

belen said:
			
		

> Ok...Here I go, hope you'll still like me afterwards
> 
> 1. What is your country of birth?
> *Spain*
> 2. What is your current country of residence?
> *Spain*
> 3. What is your height in in ft/in or centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.
> *I'm 172cm*
> 4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
> 5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
> *I'm normal, I usually wear clothes that any kind of people wear.*
> 6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?
> *When I'm at home, I really enjoy cooking, but all of my meals must be based on mediterranean cooking: raw or well-cooked vegetables with fish, meat, rice or pasta.*
> 7. What is your favorite word?
> *I like the sound of english words like "walk" or "talk". In Spanish I like when my granma says "fúrbol", "moñiga" or leuros" (instead of fútbol, boñiga and euros). I love "xiuxiueig" in catalan; it was really hard for me to learn how to pronunce it properly and quickly *
> 8. What is your least favorite word?
> *In english, I hate all phrasal verbs but look for and look after (Don't know why)*
> 9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
> *Lying down the fields beside my faculty in a sunny day.*
> 10. What turns you off?
> *Exams!*
> 11. What are your favorite books?
> *All kind of novels but black novel.*
> 12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?
> *Ken Follet, Eduardo Mendoza, Pablo Neruda*
> 13. Who are your favorite painters?
> *Van Gogh, Monet, Manet, Cezanne...Picasso rules too *
> 14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
> *Homer Simpson*
> 15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?
> *My father*
> 16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
> *I like the egipcian civilization in general.*
> 17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
> *I'm a frustrated singer, jajaja. Just joking, I'd like to join a ONG, or work in TV, but behind the cameras.*
> 18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
> *Tahití, Australia, Argentina, Canada, GB...(though I'm not sure about Great Britain, cos I think there is always very foggy there ).*
> 19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
> *Living in a earthly paradise with coconuts and a solitary beach!*
> 20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
> *That AIDS could be a chronic disease for everybody if we wanted it, but we, occidental people, don't care that million of African and Asian people die every year. "No soporto los que acuden los domingos a la iglesia y luego el lunes son peor que Satanás" too (from a spanish song called "Odio")*
> 21. What do you value most in your friends?
> *That when I need them they are always there.*
> 22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
> *Can turn into anyone or anything when I wanted it.*
> 23. How would you like to die?
> *I wouldn't like to die, oops, change #22: I would like to be inmortal, and my friends and family too (¿Pido demasiado?). I guess I'd rather die in a sweety way.*
> 24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
> *That I can 'check out anytime I like'*
> 25. What is your motto?
> *"Ningún camino fácil lleva a nada interesante", by in fact my life would be based in "Déjalo para mañana, no tienes porqué hacerlo hoy", jeje*
> 
> *Three Four bonus questions:*
> 
> 26. Why did you join WR?
> *Have no clue, but don't regret it at all. I've learnt and enjoy a lot.*
> 27. What have you learned since joining WR?
> *A lot of words, sayings...*
> 28. What is your favorite thing about WR?
> *It's a completely global service: there is always someone on the net to answer my questions, even when I can't sleep and it's so late here.*
> 29. Chocolate or Nutella?
> *None of that. ¡No soy de dulce, soy de salao'!*


----------



## rosy92

This is my first post in this forum, so I thought it was a good idea to answer this questionnaire to introduce myself.



> 1. What is your country of birth? Argentina
> 2. What is your current country of residence? Argentina
> 3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 1.65 m
> 4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
> 5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)depending on the ocassion,but mostly cassual
> 6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? japanesse,italian,mexican,thai ,peruvian,indian,french,mediterranean,arab..all
> 7. What is your favorite word? fabulantastico ( my own creation)
> 8. What is your least favorite word? boredom
> 9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? music
> 10. What turns you off? injustice
> 11. What are your favorite books? just books
> 12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?Pablo Neruda, Ernest Hemingway
> 13. Who are your favorite painters? Matisse,Magrite and many more
> 14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Queen Amidala,( from Stars War ) , Mafalda and Helen of Troy.
> 15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? my mother and my father
> 16. Who are your favorite characters in history?Marco Polo
> 17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? to be a drummer in a rock band,and play live  at  Wembley with Brian May
> 18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?Italy
> 19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? live in house in front of the sea ,or better a house on the beach.
> 20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? to live in a country that produces enough food to feed millions ,and thousands dye of hunger.People searching for food in the trash.
> 21. What do you value most in your friends? that they are always there
> 22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? to play drums and sing
> 23. How would you like to die? in my sleep
> 24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
> What are you doing here? go back is not your time yet.
> 25. What is your motto? being alive
> 
> *Three Four bonus questions:*
> 
> 26. Why did you join WR? I entered by accident trying to look for help with italian languaje
> 27. What have you learned since joining WR? that I have a long way to go and how poor my italian is
> 28. What is your favorite thing about WR? as I am new ,what I felt is that is a nice community and smart and helpull people aroud
> 29. Chocolate or Nutella?
> Both


----------



## Papalote

1. What is your country of birth? Mexico
2. What is your current country of residence? Canada, via France
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. I´ve never been good at measuring but I think I am 1.60 m.
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. Love well-groomed beards!
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) Sports classy
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? I like any given quantity (and then ask for more ) except of anything that is mushy, liked soaked bread or mushy cornflakes.
7. What is your favorite word? Serendipity
8. What is your least favorite word? Huey, in all its forms.
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? A nagging inside telling me to share what I feel/see.
10. What turns you off? Bad drivers
11. What are your favorite books? I Heard the Owl call my name (Margaret Craven), *all *of Umberto Eco´s, all of Anne Tyler´s, all of Elena Poniatowska´s, all of Pat Conroy´s, all of Régine Pernoud´s, all of Régine Deforges, all of P.D. James´, who dunnits, cookbooks, books on photography, specially Ansel Adams.
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Besides all of the above, Baudelaire, Rainer-Marie Rielke, Sor Juana Inés de la Cruz, Isabel Allende, Carlos Fuentes. 
13. Who are your favorite painters? Van Gogh, Janet Mackenzie, my sister.
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Mafalda, Obélix
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? The women in my family from grandmothers to my nieces. My father. My husband. My dogs.
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Queen Elizabeth I
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Chef and photographer
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? If I had my ruthers, I would buy myself a burro and a tent and keep on going, but if I can only chose one, then it would be Denmark.
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Cooking for my friends and relatives.
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Being too poor, economically and in self-esteem, to follow your dream.
21. What do you value most in your friends? Their sense of humour and courage.
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? Singing
23. How would you like to die? Saving someone
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Come meet some more forer@s!
25. What is your motto? ¡Lo bailado nadie me lo quita!

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? I was desperately looking for a construction term and one of the engineers sent me the link.
27. What have you learned since joining WR? What Pleugh! means  (thanks Panj!)
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? The world opens up when I click on the link.
29. Chocolate or Nutella? [/quote] How about chocolate covered coffee beans!


----------



## Cereth

. What is your country of birth?
México
What is your current country of residence?
México
What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 
1.62 cms
. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) 
I like tailored clothes,casual, depends on my mood
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?
Japanese (sukiyaki), mexican (mole, chiles rellenos, sopa de tortilla, and many more).. 
7. What is your favorite word?
right now i like Monbukagakusho...
8. What is your least favorite word?
Betray
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
Theater & film, Katzuhiro diaz, Music, witchcraft, internet 
10. What turns you off?
cockyness (is that a word??), and movies like Hostel
11. What are your favorite books? 
The lord of the rings saga, Demian by genius Herman Hesse, Caballo de Troya, le rouge et le noir, too many...i´m sure i´m forgetting one...
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?
Herman Hesse, Tolkien, Stephen King, Edgar Allan Poe, Coehlo, García Márquez, 
13. Who are your favorite painters?
Van goh, Maribel Aguiñiga, Picasso, Da vinci, 
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
I like characters of Hayao miyazaki´s movies: Chihiro,Haku and Howl are my favorite ones .
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?
My mother
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
just Jesuschrist 
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
Journalist
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
Japan, Ireland,Germany or England
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
Love and be loved 
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
Slavery and Rape 
21. What do you value most in your friends?
Their talents, good humor and freedom
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
Patience
23. How would you like to die?
in the company of my beloved ones, a quick dead with no psychological pain.
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
Welcome, you did it right i´ll answer all your questions. 
25. What is your motto? "Never say Never"


----------



## linguist786

1. What is your country of birth? England (Blackburn, Lancashire)
2. What is your current country of residence? ditto
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 5 ft 8 (thereabouts)
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. I have a small beard
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? I can't live without my Indian food!! I couldn't live without my chappatis! (well I suppose I _could_ get used to it!)/Normal fast-food us english teenagers love munching 
7. What is your favorite word? Depends which language! In English (at the moment) I think it would be "exacerbate".
8. What is your least favorite word? I don't know - will edit later.
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Reading/Listening to the Qur'aan being recited - nothing else is more peaceful!
10. What turns you off? Nose-picking (in public)/Horrible teeth
11. What are your favorite books? I think _"Der Vorleser"_ by _Bernhard Schlink_ was brilliant. Also _"Candide"_ by _Voltaire._ To be honest, I don't read much - I just don't have the time!!  - hopefully when i'm at university (starting this September)
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Voltaire is good.
13. Who are your favorite painters? I don't have one! I'm not really into Art.
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? hmm.. no idea!
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? The Prophet Mohammed.
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? same as 15
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Well I'm a student! I'd love to do TEFL (for one or two years) and Interpreting.
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Réunion Island
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Everybody respecting each other's beliefs/Everybody not having any prejudices/People not being so small-minded.
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? How people like us have such wonderful lives - we have homes, food, money, everything - and there's people elsewhere with nothing. It's so sad.
 Ability to tell secrets and trusting them not to tell anybody - you always need someone like that. Well I do anyway! 
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? Being able to speak fluent Arabic and Chinese!!
23. How would you like to die? With imaan (faith). Also instantly - not having depended on other people for a long time.
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? I don't know - let me get there first! 
25. What is your motto? "It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice"

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? Well i'm a language-freak - this is the place for me!! It's turned into one of my favourite websites!!
27. What have you learned since joining WR? I think it'd have to be how a lot of the languages are somehow related. More generally, I think I used to find it a bit annoying how people were such perfectionists - but now I've realised that that's the whole point!!
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? How some people give such excellent explanations.
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  Chocolate.


----------



## ireney

Oh boy! Haven't been asked so many Questions for ages! 
1. What is your country of birth? *Greece*
2. What is your current country of residence? *Greece*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *1.70 m*
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) *Usually enough not to draw attention to how unfashionable I am. If the fasion swings my way then I am perfectly fashionable.*
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *Med kitchen bar any kind of fish. Indian. Chinese.*
7. What is your favorite word? *none really*
8. What is your least favorite word? *same as above*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *anything that is not simple. *
10. What turns you off? *lemmings*
11. What are your favorite books? *too many to mention*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *ditto*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Van Gongh, Cezanne*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *none*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *anyone who has done something for his fellow being(s) without waiting for a reward either in this world or the next.*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *see above*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *journalism, research*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *Starting from the one further away US, France, Italy*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *A comprehensive answer would be too long. Let's say me and all I care about being content and no troubles around the globe of any kind. Relative happiness, the same 'sans' the globe utopia*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *Being guilty of something dishonorable*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *Love*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?* A good brain*
23. How would you like to die? *So as to cause the less grief possible, preferably during my sleep*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *You weren't that bad after all*
25. What is your motto? *Never had one*

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *I like to help if I can*
27. What have you learned since joining WR? *How different/similar different cultures are.*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *I have to be careful how I type  .  'Meeting' people from around the globe*

29. Chocolate or Nutella?  *Chocolate no doubt about it (Merenda instead of Nutella would be a close one but Chocolate would still win)*[/quote]


----------



## ma2moiselle

*1. What is your country of birth? France 
2. What is your current country of residence? Illinois, USA 
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 5'3"
4. Men Only: Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. Women Only: How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) Unique/Lovely. Lots of dresses and heels. 
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Anything French, and Vietnamese. Mc Donalds!
7. What is your favorite word? dont have favorites
8. What is your least favorite word? anything too long. 
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? All Beautiful things. The sun. Food!
10. What turns you off? Uglyness. 
11. What are your favorite books? Fables De La Fontaine. The House on Mango Street. Gossip Girl series. 
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? e.e. cummings. 
13. Who are your favorite painters? Picasso. Monet. 
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? 
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? My mom. 
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Napoleon is one of them. 
**17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? French professor. International flight attendant. 
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Go back to France to live. 
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Lots of flowers, sun, love.
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? 
21. What do you value most in your friends? trust. 
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? Intelligence
23. How would you like to die? Happy. In love. 
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? "Here comes a godess"
25. What is your motto? Food. Travel. Sex. Love. 

Three Four bonus questions:

26. Why did you join WR? I use the dictionary a lot. 
27. What have you learned since joining WR? It seems like a fab forum. 
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? the dictionary includes slang words. 
29. Chocolate or Nutella? Nutella!!!*


----------



## sioban

1. What is your country of birth? France
2. What is your current country of residence? France
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 1m60
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) a mix of everything, depending on my mood (except tailored, I'm not rich enough...)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? cheese, good pastry, meat (especially frogs ), fruit
7. What is your favorite word? harmonie
8. What is your least favorite word? 
in french : réveille-matin
in english : railway (impossible to pronounce)
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? humour, plays on words
10. What turns you off? starkness
11. What are your favorite books? I can't choose!
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Fred Vargas, Zola, Lewis Trondheim, Gotlib, Tardi, Marjane Satrapi, Daniel Pennac, Shakespeare, Corneille, Roald Dahl.......
13. Who are your favorite painters? Dali, Miro, Matisse, Kandinsky
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Sioban, Puck in _A midsummer night's dream_, Jean-Baptiste Adamsberg, l'inspecteur San Antonio...
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? anonyms who struggle everyday to help suffering people
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Jean Moulin, les communards
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? doctor
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? in Wonderland
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? a sunny but not too hot day, _à l'heure de l'apéro_, with all friends and family, kids playing around, atmosphere full of life, love and laugh. That's a bit of a cliché, isn't it?
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? drug/TV/alcohol addictions
21. What do you value most in your friends? sense of humour, reliability
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? public speaking skill, eloquence
23. How would you like to die? without regret
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? "Juste à l'heure pour l'apéro!"
25. What is your motto? I haven't got any.

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? Because I miss the translation class when I was a student.
27. What have you learned since joining WR? so much
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? good question
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  both


----------



## Seana

1. What is your country of birth? - Poland
2. What is your current country of residence? Poland
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 165
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) sportswear
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? 
Unfortunately all what I like is very fattening 
7. What is your favorite word? baby
8. What is your least favorite word? helplessness
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? love,happiness, sun 
10. What turns you off? put on weight 
11. What are your favorite books? Psychological dithers of the main character. 
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? I have just read David Lodge - so last time it is David Lodge
13. Who are your favorite painters?
I don't give a name but I like impressionists, in general. I paint a little watercolour too.
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Jean Valjean ???
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? I have no opinion
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
I am not sure but maybe Winston Churchil. 
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? computer specialist or pathologist
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
Great Britain
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
Everybody have happy and wealthy own country to have not been forced to emigrate for a job and leaving own culture, religion and family.
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? humiliation
21. What do you value most in your friends? loyalty
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
Beautiful body  it wouldn't be that bad
23. How would you like to die?
Instantaneously
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
Welcome - to heaven for the beautiful music but to hell for a good conversation.

25. What is your motto?
It is not so hard to be a perfect ideal in perfect conditions.


*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? to met interesting people and improve my skills in English
27. What have you learned since joining WR? 
It is really great surprise that it is possible to find the such the various opinions, characters and temperaments of people in such the distant countries - but to be honest very often the same as in my own one  
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? 
Pure communing our brains without swanky additions like fashioned dresses and dinner jackets ...and other unnecessary nonsenses 
29. Chocolate or Nutella? chocolade


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

1. What is your country of birth? - Argentina
2. What is your current country of residence? Argentina
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 1.64 (I used to measure 1.65 before giving birth... sigh)
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) Sportive, sexy, it depends on the day and the mood...
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? 
Brazilian, argentinian, Fried, greasy, chinese, better in big servings.
7. What is your favorite word? poesía
8. What is your least favorite word? guerra
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? love, music, studying stuff about words´origin & meaning, Kung Fu, life little lovely things, ...
10. What turns you off? injustice 
11. What are your favorite books? J.R.R.Tolkien! Cortázar, Galeano. Jorge Amado, Isabel Allende, 
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? JRRTolkien, Galeano, all Latin american authors, generally speaking
13. Who are your favorite painters? Dalí, Picasso, Miró, Guastavino, Leonardo da Vinci
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Wonder Woman! (I am she, don´t tell)
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? People who know who they are and ho they wanna be
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
Leonardo da Vinci, Cayo Julio César, Alejandro Magno, Juana de Arco 
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Action movies actress (like Jackie Chan, Lucy Liu, etc.)
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
Spain (Barcelona!!), Italy, Brasil.
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
Being loved by the one I love, living in a beautiful little house in the country (a Hobbit-like would do it just fine), eating everything I like, 
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? humiliation, slavery
21. What do you value most in your friends? loyalty, being sincere
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
Intelligence, "don de gentes"
23. How would you like to die?
In a painless way
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
See? Said I didn´t exist... 
25. What is your motto?
Kung Fu = to do my best I can in the moment I am living, with the "tools " I have in hand

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? to find out the translation of "field trip",  
27. What have you learned since joining WR? 
There are lots of people that love words and their meaning, origin, sonorities (?) the same or more tham me 
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? 
Learning
29. Chocolate or Nutella? Nutella, WOOO!!!!


----------



## América

1. What is your country of birth?
*BOLIVIA*
 2. What is your current country of residence?
*BOLIVIA*
 3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.
*159 CENTIMETERS*
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
*?? I REALLY DO NOT KNOW... MAYBE LOVELY*
 6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?
*LASAGNA, PAELLA (EVERYTHING THAT HAVE "MARISCOS")*
 7. What is your favorite word?
*LOVE*
 8. What is your least favorite word?
*SADNESS*
 9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
*FRIENDSHIP AND LOVE*
10. What turns you off?
*LONLINESS*
 11. What are your favorite books? 
*MMM, I HAVE SO MANY, BUT MOST OF THE ONES THAT CARLOS CUAUHCTÉMOC WROTE AND THOSE FORM GARCÍA MARQUEZ.*
 12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?
*CARLOS CUAUHCTÉMOC*
 13. Who are your favorite painters?
*MMM I DON'T HAVE ANY.*
 14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
*MMM... OF FICTION... MICKY MOUSE, JEJE*
 15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?
*MY MOTHER*
 16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
*SIMÓN BOLÍVAR*
 17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
*I WOULD LIKE TO LEARN MARKETING*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
*SPAIN*
 19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
*ACHEIVING ALL MY GOALS*
 20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
*BEING LONELY*
 21. What do you value most in your friends?
*TRUTH*
 22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
*PACIENCE*
 23. How would you like to die?
*SLEEPING IN MY BED*
 24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
*WELCOME*
 25. What is your motto?
*IN SPANISH "NUESTRO ÉXITO DEPENDE DE LA MANERA EN LA QUE INTERPRETAMOS NUESTROS FRACASOS" I THINK IN ENGLISH YOU WOULD SAY "OUR SUCCESS DEPENDS ON HOW WE INTERPRET OUR FAILURES"*
26. Why did you join WR?
*BECAUSE I LOVE LANGUAGES AND WR*
27. What have you learned since joining WR?
*SO MANY THINGS, THAT I CAN NOT LIST THEM ALL.*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR?
*PEOPLE*
29. Chocolate or Nutella?
*NUTELLA*

Wow this was a very long questionaire, hopes I didn't make too many mistakes, bye


----------



## Metztli

1. What is your country of birth? Mexico2. What is your current country of residence? United States
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 4'9" or 1.48
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) not that much. The simpler the better.
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Chocolate, cheese, Thai, Italian, Mexican, Mediterranean... I'm a vegetarian, though.
7. What is your favorite word? Fun & Sí
8. What is your least favorite word? War
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Love and the seaside
10. What turns you off? Bad manners
11. What are your favorite books? La Casa de los Espíritus, Las Armas Secretas, Final del Juego, Todos los Fuegos el Fuego, Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban, Dude, Where's my Country?, Ciudades desiertas, Queremos tanto a Glenda... I can go on and on...
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Julio Cortázar, Isabel Allende, German Dehesa, Mario Benedetti, G.García Márquez, Sara Sefchovich, Laura Restrepo, José Emilio Pacheco, Jose Agustín, Cristina Pacheco. 
13. Who are your favorite painters? Dalí, Van Gogh, Cézanne, Monet, Klandinsky, Miró.
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Spiderman, Wolverine and Batman... (not necessarily in that order).
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? My parents.
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Ernesto Che Guevara and Jesus.
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Actress. Movie maker.
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Italy, Argentina, Spain. (among others)
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? To do what you really want to and live the way you want.
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Self-repression.
21. What do you value most in your friends? They are always there.
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? Many... but, for now, let's say painting and drawing.
23. How would you like to die? In peace with myself. Also, crashing at a high speed in a super-fast sports car.
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Hey! you made it! (with a smile, of course)
25. What is your motto? Life is too short.

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? You help and get help, besides, it's so much fun! 
27. What have you learned since joining WR? Tons of things, words, rules , expressions...
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? The friendly atmosphere and the good-will people.
29. Chocolate or Nutella? Chocolate, always, unbeatable!


----------



## anroy

1. What is your country of birth? *India (and moved to Canada as an infant)*

2. What is your current country of residence? *Japan*

3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *164 cm (short for a guy!)*

4. Men Only: Facial hair adornments, if any. *none*

5. Women Only: How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)

6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *Italian, Indian, Chinese, Japanese*

7. What is your favorite word? *exploration*

8. What is your least favorite word? *judgemental*

9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *Travel, social contact, enlightened ideas, music*

10. What turns you off? *Mean-spirited small-hearted people*

11. What are your favorite books? *American fiction*

12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *Poe, Hemingway, Jack London*

13. Who are your favorite painters? *Leonardo Da Vinci (?)*

14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *Spiderman (?)*

15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *John F. Kennedy, Mohandas K. Gandhi*

16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *Jesus Christ, Guatama Buddha*

17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *Writer, journalist*

18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *Already living abroad, but would love to experience living in Europe*

19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *Happy marriage, good health, good friends... luckily have all three for now*

20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *Hateful misanthropic feelings*

21. What do you value most in your friends? *Humour, dynamism*

22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *More creativity and artistic/musical ability*

23. How would you like to die? *As quickly and painlessly as possible*

24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *Make yourself at home and help yourself at the free bar!*

25. What is your motto? *Add value and enjoy life*

Three Four bonus questions:

26. Why did you join WR? *Want to revitalize my lost French*

27. What have you learned since joining WR? *We cannot post silly threads in the languages section *

28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *Seems helpful and friendly*

29. Chocolate or Nutella? *Chocolate*


----------



## ronanpoirier

1. What is your country of birth? *Brazil*
2. What is your current country of residence? *Brazil*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *1,73m*
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. *No*
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *Brazilian, Portuguese, Italian, Japanese
*7. What is your favorite word? *Someday*
8. What is your least favorite word? *Goodbye*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *Music*
10. What turns you off? *Injustice*
11. What are your favorite books? *Agatha Christie's*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *Agatha Christie  *
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Da Vinci*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *All the Sailors from Sailor Moon, Gambit from X-Men*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *People who fight for justice. for a better world, for nature and the doctors and stuff*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?* Napoleon*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *Actor or singer*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *Canada, Portugal, Hungary or Czech Republic... maybe Japan too*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *Being with friends having good moments, laughing around... thinking that will never change... (the bad thing? it does change, unfortunally)
*20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *Indiference*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *Loyalty*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *Intelligence
*23. How would you like to die? *Without knowing I will die
*24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *You are the 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000th person to get here, so you will get a prize!*  
25. What is your motto? *"And you'll never met anyone as everything as I am sometimes." Al*_*anis Morissette*
_
*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *Because I finally found a place where I can share stuff about languages and I can also learn more about the languages I study and about the others languages which I don't study*  
27. What have you learned since joining WR? *There are more people interested on Portuguese than I thought!*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *Everything about languages in just one place, yaaay!*  
29. Chocolate or Nutella? *Chocolate! Yummy!*


----------



## Laia

Although now I'm not an "active active" member, I still have little looks at WR from time to time... so I'm going to answer this...  
 
1. What is your country of birth? Catalonia

2. What is your current country of residence? Catalonia 

3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 1.60 m

4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.

5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) It depends on the day (but I always enjoy buying clothes, shoes, bags...  )

6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Chocolate, pasta (al pesto), sandwiches full of fuet or ham, meat, fish, eggs, vegetables (I especially like spinachs) with a lot of vinegar and some olive oil, bread with tomato and olive oil, bread with olive oil and salt, seafood, ... mmm I enjoy all foods except onion and strange sauces.

7. What is your favorite word? I don't have one favorite word... maybe "flama" (flame)

8. What is your least favorite word? I don't have one... what about "fracàs" (failure)

9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Making my friends laugh, dancing good music, writting short stories, receiving emails from people who I appreciate, traveling...

10. What turns you off? People who are confused about being rude and being sincere, finding out  "he" has a girlfriend already or "he" is gay actually...  

11. What are your favorite books? "Middlesex" by Jeffrey Eugenides, "Amor, curiosidad, prozac y dudas" by Lucía Etxebarría.

12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Hmm... I don't know... I have a lot of fun reading Marian Keyes.

13. Who are your favorite painters? Dalí

14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Homer Simpson!!

15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? (...)

16. Who are your favorite characters in history? (...)

17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Weatherwoman!!

18. In what country other than your own would you like to live? No one

19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? I'm not sure.
 
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? uffff... I don't know how to explain it...

21. What do you value most in your friends? Empathy, intelligence, responsibility, fun.

22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? Calmness.


23. How would you like to die? Painlessly, sleeping in my bed.

24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? I don't think Heaven exists... but if finally it exists, I would prefer seeing my mother again and not seeing God.

25. What is your motto? "No more dramas".

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? I needed to translate a word (...)

27. What have you learned since joining WR? English, Spanish, Catalan, and some other cultural stuff.

28. What is your favorite thing about WR? Speed
 
29. Chocolate or Nutella? I do have to choose?


----------



## Knuð

1. What is your country of birth? *Norway*
2. What is your current country of residence? *Norway*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *170 cm (yes, I am short)*
4. Facial hair adornments, if any. *None at the moment, but I will grow a goatee of some sort if I manage to grow a thick enough beard*
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *Meat, I think. The best food I've ever tasted (I think) was an Egyptian dish: honey-marinated chacken with couscous*
7. What is your favorite word? *Gromt! (Norwegian)*
8. What is your least favorite word? *Dunno! (as in "I do not know what word that would be)*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *I think good music and love covers most of this*
10. What turns you off? *Idiots*
11. What are your favorite books? *The Dante Club, The Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy and The Hobbit*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *Matthew Pearl, Douglas Adams and John Ronald Reuel Tolkien*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Dorian Cleavenger, Hans Rudi Giger, Luis Royo, Victoria Francés and Salvador Dalí*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *Tyr*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *Scientists who try to find methods of making the world a better place to live*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *The vikings*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *I don't have a profession, as I'm still a student, but what I'm planning on becoming is a scientist or something similar in some sort of chemistry. But a teacher or a tour guide wouldn't be bad either.*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *France*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *Being successful, having good friends and a good girlfriend*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *Loneliness*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *Their friendship*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *A better body and more creativity*
23. How would you like to die? *By old age or in a way that would make me famous (in a positive way)*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *I do not believe in an afterlife or the like*
25. What is your motto? *I don't have any*
26. Why did you join WR? *To help my girlfriend with her Italian*
27. What have you learned since joining WR? *Some few words of Italian*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *All the wise, helpful people*
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  *Chocolate, no doubt*


----------



## aragorn

1.  australia 
2.  australia
3. 187cm
4. sloppy fringe
5. 
6. asian home
7. correct
8. wrong
9. correct
10.  wrong
11. biographies
12. heinlein  asimov   shakespeare   clarke
13. leonardo
14. sherlock holmes
15. Frank Serpico
16. thinkers
17. pilot
18. new zealand or canada
19. freedom
20. reading newspapers
21. their existance
22. a selectively poor memory
23. fully aware
24. and they said you were a figment of my imagination
25. truth is stranger than fiction today and censored by tomorrow

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. to see strange opinions
27. some people are way too pedantic
28. odd answers
29. teeth 
aragorn


----------



## JazzByChas

1. What is your country of birth? 
*United States of North America*

2. What is your current country of residence? 
*Same as above*

3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 
*198 cm /6’6” No…I am not a tree…and as for how the weather is up here….let’s just say that there is a rarified air at this altitude… “Pickle My Altimeter!” (thanks, Dan)*

4. Facial hair adornments, if any
*Maybe a goatee…but my wife would object, so I shall remain hairless*

6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? 
*I hate to be limited to any particular food, but any food that is tangy, acutely flavorful, and tingles my taste buds. Tex-Mex, South-American, Thai, Asian, and Middle Eastern are a few of my favorites*

7. What is your favorite word? 
*Indubitably! (It sounds oh so pompous) <grin>*

8. What is your least favorite word?
*Any word that expresses a lack of a desire to become a better person*

9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? 
*I think good music, good stories (movies, books, any medium you choose), good friends, and the exchange of truly creative thoughts and ideas, real LOVE*

10. What turns you off? 
*The people who express the words in number (8)*

11. What are your favorite books? 
*I have read many, so any book that moves me and my imagination*

12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? 
*The authors of the above books; also, Johann Sebastian Bach was my most favorite composer: he is the only Baroque dude I know who can be at once, rocking, funky, and classical...very rhythmic dude!*

13. Who are your favorite painters? 
*Any painter who can capture life vividly and/or realistically*

14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
*Bugs Bunny: quite a wit and insight for a cartoon rabbit!*

15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?
*Those who have given themselves selflessly to better the human cause, motivated by real LOVE.*

16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
*The members of the X-Consortium: the followers of X**ΡΙΣΤΌΣ

*17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
*That of being a teacher…of languages, of Christian World View, and Life.*

18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
*Oddly, I like the Asian Culture a lot, so probably Japan*

19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? 
*To love well, and to be loved well in return*

20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
*Wronging others*

21. What do you value most in your friends? 
*Their character*

22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? 
*To have learned more languages when I was younger*

23. How would you like to die? 
*By answering the call…”Chas. … it’s time to come home…”*

24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? 
”*Well done, good and faithful servant…come and enter into the joy of the Lord”*

25. What is your motto? 
*Normal is Boring*

26. Why did you join WR? 
*Because I was curious about this “forum” that the dictionary mentioned…the rest, as they say, “is history…”*

27. What have you learned since joining WR? 
*That people are people, no matter what the context or setting.*

28. What is your favorite thing about WR? 
*The sharing of ideas and thoughts from the perspective of many different languages and cultures.*

29. Chocolate or Nutella?
*Can’t say I’m really crazy about either, so both…on occaision!*


----------



## nokeeffe99

1. What is your country of birth? *Ireland*
2. What is your current country of residence? *Ireland*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *174cm*
4. Men Only: Facial hair adornments, if any. *None*
5. Women Only: How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?* Seafood, legumes*
7. What is your favorite word? *Interiority*
8. What is your least favorite word? *Leverage (especially as a verb)*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *Summer, Intelligent people, mountains*
10. What turns you off? *Racism, fanatacism, bad ideas*
11. What are your favorite books? *Sweeney Astray (trans. Seamus Heaney), The Songlines (Bruce Chatwin), The Name of the Rose (Umberto Eco), Mason & Dixon (Thomas Pynchon)*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *Umberto Eco, Flann O'Brien, Seamus Heaney, Basho*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Miró*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *Baudolino, Sancho Panza, Sweeney*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *Nelson Mandela, Aung San Suu Kyi*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *Nelson Mandela, Michael Collins, Thomas Merton*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *Marine Scientist*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *Spain*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *Summer, friends, health*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *Imprisonment, poverty, slavery*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *Acceptance*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *Perfect Pitch*
23. How would you like to die? *While not noticing*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *Would you like another go?*
25. What is your motto? *When you need to decide something you can only use the best information available.*

Three Four bonus questions:

26. Why did you join WR? *Came looking for a spanish dictionary and got quickly hooked*
27. What have you learned since joining WR? *The early responders mostly come up with the best ideas*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *The level of discourse*
29. Chocolate or Nutella? *Chocolate*


----------



## shaloo

1. What is your country of birth? *INDIA*

2. What is your current country of residence? *INDIA*

3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *5 Ft 3 Inches*

4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.

5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) *Naturally charming*

6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? 
*anything vegetarian.....esp Vegetable Biryani*

7. What is your favorite word? *mmm.....forgive*

8. What is your least favorite word? *hate*

9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? 
*slowly chanting mantras in the ambience of a temple*

10. What turns you off? *lack of cleanliness*

11. What are your favorite books? *Bhagawat Geeta*

12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *John Keats, Dan Brown*

13. Who are your favorite painters? *Ravi Varma and Bapu*

14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *none*

15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *Mother Teresa*

16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *Mahatma Gandhi*

17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?*Writing*


18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?*Vatican City*

19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? 
*Good food, proper clothing and a comfortable living with an understanding life-partner*

20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
*The feeling of unwantedness*

21. What do you value most in your friends? *trust*

22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? 
*To be able to dance like a ballerina!! *

23. How would you like to die? 
*I should'nt realize that I'm dying...*

24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? 
*Welcome Shaloo, embrace the lord*
25. What is your motto? *Never hurt others....atleast try not to*

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *To better my knowledge in french*

27. What have you learned since joining WR? 
*                                           Oh! Many things besides french*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? 
*The friendly exchange of knowledge and intelligent interaction*

29. Chocolate or Nutella?  *Nutella*

[/quote][QUOTE][/QUOTE]




​


----------



## french4beth

1. What is your country of birth? *USA*
2. What is your current country of residence? *USA*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *My feet reach the ground, so I’m tall enough.*
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) *all of the above, darling!*
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *Chocolate, shrimp, pasta*
7. What is your favorite word? *effervescence*
8. What is your least favorite word? *NIMBY (Not In My Back Yard)*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *Making connections, expanding my mind, growing intellectually & emotionally*
10. What turns you off? *Blatant ignorance & prejudicial thinking*
11. What are your favorite books? *Mysteries, thrillers,* *fiction in general (NOT romance novels)*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *Charles Dickens, Mark Twain*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Claude Monet, Norman Rockwell*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *Cinderella*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *Ann Frank, Helen Keller, Erin Brockovich, Lois Gibbs [Love Canal],* *Paul Rusesabagina [Hotel Rwanda], Oskar Schindler, anyone from The Giraffe Project [http://www.giraffe.org/] *
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *Hank Morgan [from “A **Connecticut** Yankee in King Arthur’s Court”], Pip [“Great Expectations”]*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *Speech pathologist*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *Ireland*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *A roof over my head & a full belly – it’s all gravy after that… if you’re happy all the time, you forget what it is – happiness is fleeting, so I try & enjoy it while I can!* 
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *Having a closed mind & spirit*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *Emotional health, sense of humor, intelligence, loyalty*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *??? To keep people I love from dying [during my lifetime]*
23. How would you like to die? *Quickly and painlessly!*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *So nice to see you again! Good job!*
25. What is your motto? *Be good, or be good at it!*

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *Needed help with French translations (French + 4/for = Beth/moi!) *
27. What have you learned since joining WR? *How little I really know/How much I really do know; there are a lot of great people here in the forums that I wouldn’t have encountered had I not been a forer@.*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *Communicating with intelligent people (whether I’m posing a question or replying to a thread)*
29. Chocolate or Nutella? [/quote] *All of the above! Depends on the context ;o)*


----------



## asm

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> Dear Foreros and Foreras, ​
> 
> 
> 
> 1. What is your country of birth? MEXICO
> 2. What is your current country of residence? USA
> 3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.
> 4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
> 5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
> 6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? ITALIAN, MEXICAN
> 7. What is your favorite word? CONCORDIA, JUSTICIA
> 8. What is your least favorite word? ?????
> 9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
> 10. What turns you off? INJUSTICE
> 11. What are your favorite books? CIEN AñOS DE SOLEDAD, EL PRINCIPITO
> 12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? GARCIA MARQUEZ, BENEDETTI
> 13. Who are your favorite painters? LOS IMPRESIONISTAS, VAN GOGH, REMBRANT
> 14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? EL PRINCIPITO
> 15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?  LOS POBRES DE ESPIRITU
> 16. Who are your favorite characters in history? FRANKLIN, GANDHI, ML KING
> 17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? TRAVELLER
> 18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? MUCHOS
> 19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? FAIRNESS
> 20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? POVERTY BY EXPLOTATION
> 21. What do you value most in your friends? SUPPORT
> 22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? tO BE ABLE TO SING
> 23. How would you like to die? WITHOUT NOTICING
> 24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? WELCOME, THERE IS ENOUGH ROOM FOR YOU
> 25. What is your motto?
> 
> *Three Four bonus questions:*
> 
> 26. Why did you join WR?
> I FIRST CONSULTED THE DICTIONARY FOR FEW MONTHS, LATER FOUND THE FORUM; I DECIDED TO PARTICIPATE UNTIL I KNEW "AN ANSWER" IN ONE THREAD
> 
> 27. What have you learned since joining WR?
> PEOPLE ARE NICE (AS ALWAYS, THERE ARE EXCEPTIONS); WRITTEN COMMUNICATION IS, SOMETIMES, EASIER THAN VERBAL AND FACE TO FACE COMMUNICATION. IT'S EASIER TO BE TOLERANT AND OPEN IN A FORUM LIKE THIS. NOT ALL FORUMS ARE THE SAME, AND I LEARNED TO LOVE THIS ONE.
> 
> 28. What is your favorite thing about WR?
> WHEN YOU HAVE A PROBLEM (QUESTION) THERE IS SOMEBODY, SOMEWHERE TRYING TO HELP YOU. AND YOU ARE TRYING TO HELP SOMEBODY, SOMEWHERE THAT NEEDS SOMETHING YOU CAN PROVIDE.
> 
> I ALSO LOVE THE CULTURAL FORUM, HOWEVER, I SOMETIMES I THINK I AM "THE CHILD LEFT BEHIND".
> 
> 
> 29. Chocolate or Nutella?  HONESTLY, I DON'T UNDERSTAND THIS QUESTION; I SUPPOSE THERE ARE SOME CULTURAL ISSUES IN THE QUESTION I CAN'T GRASP. I CAME TO "MEET" THE NUTELLA FEW YEARS AGO, IT'S NOW IN MY BASIC-SURVIVAL GROCERIES LIST, BUT I WILL NEVER MAKE IT COMPETE VERSUS CHOCOLATE. TO ME IT LOOKS A VERY EUROPEAN THING . TO ME THEY ARE LIKE FRANCE AND SOUTH KOREA TODAY: TIED


----------



## elroy

1. What is your country of birth? Israel
2. What is your current country of residence? USA
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 5 feet 9 inches
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. never intentionally
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) N/A
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Palestinian, Mexican, Indian, Italian, seafood
7. What is your favorite word? exquisite 
8. What is your least favorite word? tease
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? powerful music, well-chosen words, and poignant manifestations of human emotion 
10. What turns you off? arrogance, stinginess, artificiality, bureaucracy, prejudice, injustice, ignorance 
11. What are your favorite books? the Bible, dictionaries/language books
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Shakespeare, Heine 
13. Who are your favorite painters? My appreciation for art is too low for me to answer this question more than superficially. 
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Superman
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? my family
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Jesus Christ, the Apostle Paul, Martin Luther, Jan Hus 
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? translation/interpretation
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Poland
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? living out God's will for one's life
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? fear of the unknown
21. What do you value most in your friends? the way we just click 
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? athletic ability
23. How would you like to die? heroically
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? "Well done, good and faithful servant; thou hast been faithful over a few things, I will make thee ruler over many things: enter thou into the joy of thy lord." 
25. What is your motto? "Lord, grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change, the courage to change the things I can, and the wisdom to know the difference." 

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? stumbled upon the forum while using the dictionaries 
27. What have you learned since joining WR? the importance of precision and thoroughness 
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? what it is 
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  Do I have to choose?


----------



## cherine

Ok, here's me  There's a couple of questions left unanswered, but I hope this is ok.​ 
1. What is your country of birth? Egypt
2. What is your current country of residence? Egypt
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 1m60 (I'm not very sure, but that's as accurate as I can remember )
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) I prefer confort to elegance, but I try to look as pleasant as possible.
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? As long as the food doesn't contain alcohol or porc, is not too spicy or greasy; I'm ready to taste/enjoy it.
7. What is your favorite word? Ar-riDa الرضى (that's the Arabic word for content or satisfaction) also ar-raHma الرحمة (mercy)
8. What is your least favorite word? All the rude words, in any language.
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
10. What turns you off? Stupidity, ignorance, rudeness
11. What are your favorite books? Any good novel, History books, dictionaries
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Nazar Qabbany (Syrian poet), SalaH Jahin, Abder-Rahmaan al-Abnoudy, Ahmed Shawqy, Ibrahim Nagy (Egyptian poets). My list of writers would be rather long 
13. Who are your favorite painters? Monet, Renoir, Chagall (and some Egyptian artists)
4. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? All the ducks of Duck Tales, specially Donald, and Tom&Jerry.
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? All those who did their best to do something useful for others and not only for themselves.
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? 'Umar bin al-Khattab (the second caliph
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Teaching.
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Being content with what we have, enjoying the moment we're living.
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Envy, loneliness.
21. What do you value most in your friends? Being their for each others.
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
23. How would you like to die? The least painful way possible.
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? I hope I'll be lucky enough to be among those to whom the angel will say -at the Paradise gates- (as reported in the Qur'an, 39:73) : «Peace be upon you, you have done well. Enter and live in it [paradise] for ever».
25. What is your motto?
*Three Four bonus questions:*
26. Why did you join WR? I had used the dictionaries several times, but one day I was having a translation job with some difficult expressions, and I came to the forum to seek help (Which of course I got  ).
27. What have you learned since joining WR? Lots of new and interesting things, especially in the Culture forum. I also learned things about *my own* native language 
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? The people of course 
29. Chocolate or Nutella? Chocolate


----------



## Yuribear

1. What is your country of birth? México
2. What is your current country of residence?  USA 
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 5'4" (165 cm)
4. *Men Only:* 
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? I camouflage well in all environments.
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? VEGETARIAN: South Indian, Thai, Afghan, Mexican, Italian, Greek, Ethiopian, actually anything vegetarian, spicy or with an interesting flavour.
7. What is your favorite word? Aum
8. What is your least favorite word? greed, hatred, violence.
9. What turns you on creatively (Nature), spiritually (meditation) or emotionally (love)? 
10. What turns you off? resignation, cowardice, greed, treachery, evil
11. What are your favorite books?  Any of the books written by Paramahansa Yogananda, Swami Rama, M.K. Gandhi, The Rubaiyat of Omar Khayyam, The Gospel of Sri Ramakrishna Paramahansa, Old Path White Clouds by Thich Nhat Hanh and The Wisdom of the Native Americans edited by Kent Nerburn.
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?  Tulsidas, Rabindranath Tagore, Pablo Neruda and the ones that never fail to make me laugh: Dario Fo, Carlo Goldoni, Italo Calvino, Voltaire.
13. Who are your favorite painters? children painting nature are the very best all over the world!!!
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Arjuna, Rama.
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? M.K. Gandhi, Swami Vivekananda, Paramahansa Yogananda, Swami Rama, Mother Theresa and all those unknown people in the world who serve humanity, wildlife and the environment.
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? MOHANDAS KARAMCHAD GANDHI, Emiliano Zapata, Martin Luther King, Nelson Mandela, Sor Juana Inés de la Cruz.
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? himalayan wandering monk, carpenter,  figure skating, astronaut and  park ranger (can I do all at the same time? )
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? India... somewhere in the Himalayas or in Homer, Alaska.
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?  perceiving all the beautiful things that sorround me in this present moment, accepting and learning from this moment experience.
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? ignorance of the true self.
21. What do you value most in your friends? their existence!!
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? to communicate with all living beings.
23. How would you like to die? in maha-samadhi.
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Actually, I would much rather become one with God, like a bubble in the vast ocean of love.
25. What is your motto? Satyagraha

*Three Four bonus questions:*

 26. Why did you join WR? I am always translating one thing or the other.
 27. What have you learned since joining WR? So many new words or ways of using them properly, thanks to everybody here!!
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? That there are so many knowledgeable and helpful people that answer your questions in an instant!!
 29. Chocolate or Nutella? Actually, fresh or dried mango with chilli.


----------



## charlyboy81

1. What is your country of birth?
*France*
2. What is your current country of residence?
*Netherlands*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.
1,80 meter (or so
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.NONE
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?
Indonesian, Italian, French and more
7. What is your favorite word?
Impertinent (because its sound reflects its meaning)
8. What is your least favorite word?
beleaguered
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
Girls who can look pretty and be nice at the same time (there are few), good food, music, more precisely drum and bass and scratching, the idea of having a good night of sleep, the idea of travelling around the world.
10. What turns you off?
Art with no flavour/flavor (ex? ==> Watch MTV), greedy, hypocrite people
11. What are your favorite books? 
Too many to name them, but I like Les Fourmis a lot
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?
Bernard Werber, Stephen King, Serge Brussolo...
13. Who are your favorite painters?
Esher, my Mum 
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
Batman (first one
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?
Angelina Jolie, Jean Reno
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
Atilla, Jules Cesar, G.W Bush (lol, jk)
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
DJ
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
Malaysia, Australia, Canada
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
Just enjoy life even if it is simple, connect with people from everywhere
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
Zero knowledge/general culture
21. What do you value most in your friends?
Their sincerity
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
being super charismatic
23. How would you like to die?
while having a blast (by playing music e.g)
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
"you're very welcome, you may rest as long as you want"
25. What is your motto?
Will is the key in life; you may achieve whatever you want if you have a strong will power

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR?
because it is instructive and fun 
27. What have you learned since joining WR?
loads of words and facts about cultures
28. What is your favorite thing about WR?
the fact that it is super international
29. Chocolate or Nutella? 
Chocolate!!! Cuz it's the real thing


----------



## Stefanie1976

1. What is your country of birth? Germany
2. What is your current country of residence? USA
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 160 cm
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) boring...jeans and t-shirt
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Italian
7. What is your favorite word? Indeed (because it sounds funny to me)
8. What is your least favorite word? SOFORT!
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? A good discussion about a difficult subject
10. What turns you off? slow people
11. What are your favorite books? Aufzeichnungen aus einem Totenhaus (F.M.Dostojewskij)
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Dostojewskij, Borchert
13. Who are your favorite painters? Titian
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Forrest Gump
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? medecins sans frontiers
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? None
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? sociologist
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? I would like to live in a tropical area for a while
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? coffee and cigarettes
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? betraying yourself
21. What do you value most in your friends? honesty
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? talent for art
23. How would you like to die? fast
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? do not fear, we do have a spot for you ;-)
25. What is your motto? "Out of a hundred humans I might like one, out of a hundred dogs I might dislike one"

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? Looking for a Hebrew forum
27. What have you learned since joining WR? some Hebrew, more about my native tongue.
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? Friendly, multicultural
29. Chocolate or Nutella? [/quote] Chocolate, as long as it is not American...


----------



## Poetic Device

1. What is your country of birth? United States of America
2. What is your current country of residence? Same as above
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. Five foot one and a half inches
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) Casual Professional, Casual
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Italian, Cajun, Spanish, Jewish, American (whatever that is)
7. What is your favorite word? Corazon
8. What is your least favorite word? Any word that describes a bodily function
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Write poetry, sing
10. What turns you off?Spitting, cheating and lying
11. What are your favorite books? Anything Mary Higgins Clark or Shakespeare
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? See above
13. Who are your favorite painters? DaVinci
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?Mr. Loman is my fave tragic hero
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Does Jesus count?
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Moses and Lizzie Borden
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Speech Pathology
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Italy
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Everyone agreeing to disagree and leaving it at that
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Drinking alchohol alone
21. What do you value most in your friends? Honesty--it's the root of everything else
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? The gift to forgive
23. How would you like to die? Via heart attack while I am sleeping
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? "Come in, my child. I love you."
25. What is your motto? Tell the people you love how you feel today. You may not get a tomorrow.

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? To expand my knowledge of other cultures.
27. What have you learned since joining WR? I just joined today.
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? I can speak my mind without getting hollered at.
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  Allergic to both.


----------



## lablady

My goodness, I take a month off to travel and I almost miss a party! I hope I'm not too late.

1. What is your country of birth? USA (Well, almost. At the time Hawaii was a territory; not yet a state).
2. What is your current country of residence? USA
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 5'5"
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) Casual at home, professional at work, but once in a while I like to go somewhere I can dress more formally. 
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Thai, Mexican, Cajun, Italian, Greek and anything my doctor says I should not eat.
7. What is your favorite word? Wuchereria bancrofti (it's the name of the parasite that causes elephantiasis... but so much fun to say). I also love "onomatopoeia" for the same reason (because it's fun to say... not because it's a parasite... because it's not).
8. What is your least favorite word? impossible
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? challenge
10. What turns you off? hypocrisy, and being told something is impossible
11. What are your favorite books? those that are uplifting
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? see above
13. Who are your favorite painters? Monet, Renoir
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Strong, independent women with integrity and the men who care about them.
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? While I am at work, I see a lady walk by my window every day. She was a senior citizen when I first noticed her, 22 years ago, so she is at least in her eighties now. She is still active in both body and mind and does a lot of good for our community. I want to be just like her when I grow up.  
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? I'm having too much difficulty narrowing this one down. I admire and appreciate many men and women who contributed to making our world better (now, that's a generic answer, isn't it?  )
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Musician
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? France... or Italy... or Greece... or Spain... or... well, just about everywhere in the world has some appeal to me.
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? My hammock, a good book and no responsibilities.
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? the anguish of depression
21. What do you value most in your friends? They make me laugh, and I can depend on them to stand by me if I need them.
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? More patience... *and I need it now  .*
23. How would you like to die? peacefully... a long time from now.
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Well done my child, welcome.
25. What is your motto? On to the next crisis!

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? A friend and fellow forer@ suggested I might enjoy WR. So I lurked for a very long time, never feeling brave enough to register, until someone finally asked a medical laboratory question that appeared to baffle everyone. I suddenly felt useful.
27. What have you learned since joining WR? That I don't have as good a handle on the English language as I thought. It's proof I still have much to learn. And that sometimes a usage that I was taught is very, very wrong is correct in other English speaking countries.
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? The people who congregate here. Even the grouchy ones  .
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  Both! And I'm in agreement with the earlier posting about the Ferrero Roche. Mmmm Mmmm!


----------



## Carolina Rocío

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> 1. What is your country of birth? Peru
> 2. What is your current country of residence? Peru
> 3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 1,72 m
> 4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
> 5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) Casual, comfy, mostly jeans
> 6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Italian, Chinese, everything
> 7. What is your favorite word? Rafaela & Gabriel (my kids)
> 8. What is your least favorite word? Indifference
> 9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Thinking about doing business
> 10. What turns you off? PMS
> 11. What are your favorite books? El Huerto de mi Amada, Los Pilares de la Tierra, which I have read most recently
> 12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Bryce Echenique, García Márquez, Vargas Llosa
> 13. Who are your favorite painters? I like representation of real things
> 14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Mafalda
> 15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? My husband
> 16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Joan D'Arch
> 17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Painter, Designer
> 18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? None, or where my whole family and friends would go too.
> 19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? That everyone else in the world is happy
> 20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Indifference
> 21. What do you value most in your friends? That they are there
> 22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? Singing
> 23. How would you like to die? In peace
> 24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Welcome
> 25. What is your motto? no hagas al otro lo que no quieres que te hagan a ti
> 
> *Three Four bonus questions:*
> 
> 26. Why did you join WR? Because I couldn't find a word in the WR Dictionary
> 27. What have you learned since joining WR? Body language is often more than 50% of communication
> 28. What is your favorite thing about WR? It's fun
> 29. Chocolate or Nutella?  Everything


----------



## beakman

1. What is your country of birth? Russia

2. What is your current country of residence? Spain

3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 1.60 m
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) Definitely, not tailored.
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Fresh vegetables, roast meat and fish
7. What is your favorite word? dream
8. What is your least favorite word?jerarquía
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Nature and music
10. What turns you off? People's actions
11. What are your favorite books? " The crime and the punishment" by Dostoevski, "Idiot" by Dostoevski, "Hamlet" by Shakespeare, "The old man and the sea" by Hemingway, "The picture of Dorian Gray" by O.Wilde, "La rayela" by Cortazar, "Cien años de soledad" by G. García Márquez, "The doctor Fischer of Geneva or the bombing party" by G. Greene, "The catcher in the rye" by Selinger, "Treasure Islend" and Ballads by Stevenson- among others.
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Shakespeare, Lorca, Robert Lewis Stevenson, Alexander Blok and Sergei Esenin, F. Dostoevski.

13. Who are your favorite painters? Francisco de Goya

14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Raskolnikov y Hamlet
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? just could say who are anti-heroes
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Russian zar Peter the 1st

17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Musician
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?Where it is possible to go in for skiing and there are beautiful landscapes
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? its shortness, consists of small beautiful instants
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? humiliation and wars
21. What do you value most in your friends? honesty
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? computer-like memory
23. How would you like to die? very quickly
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Don't be in despair- No te desesperes!
25. What is your motto? There is always a way-out from any impasse.
*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? Accidentally, I was just looking a word in a dictionary
27. What have you learned since joining WR? that I still know very little
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? Foreros and foreras
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  both


----------



## la-margarita

1. What is your country of birth? 
UK

2. What is your current country of residence? 
UK

3. What is your height? 
5’8”-ish

(4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.)
 
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? 
A bit hippy/practical/comfortable.

6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? 
Scrambled eggs/jam on toast (not together!), chocolate dessert. 

7. What is your favorite word? 
Sonrisa, pantufla, lots of spanish words.

8. What is your least favorite word? 
Any word that describes something horrible or that is prejudiced/violent/cruel to someone.

9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? 
Warmth, comedy, intelligence, honesty, being understood, beauty e.g. nature or art; respect, resonance, learning spanish, good discussions, movies/books/paintings/music with heart and soul, originality, conventionalism and unconventionalism. Synchronicities, dreams. 
 
10. What turns you off? 
Cruelty, arrogance, lying, people wasting their lives complaining when they’re actually really fortunate, selfishness, back-stabbing, spitting, prejudice; half the world being overweight and the other half starving and ill.

11. What are your favorite books? 
Loads e.g. Jean Plaidy’s ‘Ferdinand and Isabella’ trilogy, Mary Stewart’s ‘Merlin’ trilogy, Philip Pullman’s ‘His Dark Materials’ trilogy … there’s a pattern forming here! and the Harry Potter books, because I’m working through the spanish and english versions. Spanish textbooks too. 

12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? 
As above.

13. Who are your favorite painters? 
Anything Impressionist or Surrealist. 

14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? 
Don't really have any ... characters that are real, open-minded, good, unusual. 

15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? 
I don’t have heroes/heroines, but greatly admire anyone who stands up to be counted in support of others. Also, anyone who looks after the planet/animals. 

16. Who are your favorite characters in history? 
Don’t know really, but anyone who explored, either physically discovering new things, or by opening up new knowledge or understanding.

17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? 
An actress, working in films in some way, or an animator/artist at e.g. Pixar. 

18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? 
Spain.

19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? 
To give and receive love; to have fun; to enjoy doing a profession well; being useful; good health, money, travel, pets, happy home; to be at peace with yourself; to study and learn; to not be afraid. That people look beyond differences to what they all have in common. 

20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? 
Abandonment, abuse, cruelty, ill health, indifference, to not be free.

21. What do you value most in your friends? 
Warmth, honesty, fun, intelligence, open-minded, and that they enjoy learning and living.

22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? 
Photographic memory. 

23. How would you like to die? 
No idea where this thought has come from, but wing-walking and getting splattered by the biggest seagull ever … i.e. something unusual and with comedy value!

24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? 
There’s plenty more lives still to come!

25. What is your motto? 
Instincts are there for a very good reason. 

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? 
To be able to ask questions and hopefully answer some also, especially as spanish studies progress. 

27. What have you learned since joining WR? 
Lots.

28. What is your favorite thing about WR? 
The cultural section’s really interesting to read, and there are lots of helpful and knowledgeable people. 

29. Chocolate or Nutella? 
Chocolate, every time.


----------



## mickaël

1. What is your country of birth? France
2. What is your current country of residence? France 
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 6'' / 182 cm
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. None
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)* *
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Mediterranean food, but I'm not picky.
7. What is your favorite word? Cahin-caha 
8. What is your least favorite word? Méli-mélo
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Fresh air, passions, people and myself.
10. What turns you off? Tiredness, melancholy, but not frequently and never totally. 
11. What are your favorite books? Les Misérables, Cinq semaines en ballon, Gone with the wind, Tom Sawyer, le K, Canterville Ghost, history books, scientific books... I don't read enough. Misère! 
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Victor Hugo, Voltaire, Agatha Christie, Conan Doyle, Zola, Albert Camus, Baudelaire, Jules Verne, Mark Twain...
13. Who are your favorite painters? Dalí, Picasso and Manet. 
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? I don't know. As men always are unquestionably the best in the real life, I say the heroines... like Wonder Woman for example. (a bad joke, bien sûr)
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? All the persons I love.  
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? The men and women, famous or forgiven by the history, who resisted, helped or made good things for peace, science, culture... And more the rare ones who have no dark side and are more real than legend.
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? No idea. 
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? All probably worth to be tried out. 
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Humility, humour, dialogue and reflexion. 
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? No one to tease. No, sure the fact that there are people martyring other people. 
21. What do you value most in your friends? Kindness, honesty and humour
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? I don't envy what I can't have.  
23. How would you like to die? Not having made anyone suffer*.*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? I don't know... anyway I'm not sure I'll be able to hear.
25. What is your motto? None, I prefer to talk rather than give a short sentence".  

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? Chance! I was searching a word..*. *
27. What have you learned since joining WR? Some good words I think. And the confirmation of my level in English. 
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? The presence of so many nice, humble and intelligent persons. I'm so full of admiration. 
29. Chocolate or Nutella? I'm not fond of chocolate or Nutella... but if there are, I eat both.


----------



## Gévy

1. What is your country of birth? Francia
2. What is your current country of residence? España
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 1 m 58
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) Pantalones vaqueros, zapatillas de deporte, ¿qué diablos soy?  
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? ¡Todo! 
7. What is your favorite word? Farfelu  
8. What is your least favorite word? Rhododendron
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? La risa
10. What turns you off? Mi propia inutilidad cuando no sé ayudar a los que me necesitaban
11. What are your favorite books? Brûlebois (Marcel Aymé), Paroles (Jacques Prévert), Ensemble, cest tout (Anna Gavalda), Madame Bâ (Erik Orsenna), El llano en llamas y Pedro Páramo (Juan Rulfo), Los cuentos de Julio Cortazar... 
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Los de antes, y Rimbaud, Quevedo, Molière, Almudena Grandes, Carmen Martín Gaíte, Juan Goytisolo, Daniel Pennac...
13. Who are your favorite painters? Paul Klee, Picasso, Van Gogh, Toulouse-Lautrec
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Los piratas y los gamberros 
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Mis amigos, todos ellos.
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Le Chevalier d'Eon  
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? La medicina
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? En algún país de África, todos me atraen.
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? La paz, comida para todos y cultura.
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? La estupidez, la maldad, la exclusión y la falta de libertad
21. What do you value most in your friends? Su enorme corazón 
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? La inteligencia y la bondad
23. How would you like to die? Sabiendo que he vivido, amado y sido amada. ¡Y que me quiten lo bailao...! 
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? ¡Nada! Ya hablaré yo... 
25. What is your motto? ¡Adelante, mi valiente!

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? Por casualidad, buscando una palabra descubrí el foro, me gustó y me inscribí. Así de fácil.
27. What have you learned since joining WR? Me confirmó que había mucha gente simpática por todo el mundo y que los idiomas son lenguas vivas que evolucionan a su antojo y nos arrastran adonde les da la gana.
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? Son muchas: la organización y el buen hacer de los moderadores; tener un foro de traducción donde compartir dudas y recibir buenos consejos; la agilidad y velocidad de las respuestas; la libertad de horarios... Pero, por encima de todo: la gente que participa, sin temores, con simpatía y buen humor, y con muchos datos que oferecer. 
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  Chocolate con churros, ¡por supuesto!


----------



## Ed the Editor

1. What is your country of birth? -- U.S.A.
2. What is your current country of residence? -- U.S.A.
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. -- 5 feet, 7 inches
4. Men Only: Facial hair adornments, if any. -- None (and threre's not as much as I'd like on top, come to think of it)
5. Women Only: How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) -- 
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? -- Spaghetti, portabello mushrooms
7. What is your favorite word? -- _Mariposa (_the most beautiful word in Spanish). _Aguacero_ and _aguileña_ are pretty good, too.
8. What is your least favorite word? -- Any word that denigrates a group of people
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? -- Warmth, intelligence, humor, and good books, plays, movies, and music
10. What turns you off? -- Nastiness
11. What are your favorite books?  -- Shakespeare and the Spanish editions of Harry Potter
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? -- Borges, Unamuno, Whitman, Shakespeare
13. Who are your favorite painters? -- Goya, Velásquez, Don Martin (okay, I admit it, he was actually a humor artist for Mad Magazine)
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? -- All of the clever women in Shakespeare
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? -- Norman Thomas di Giovanni, who had my dream job, sitting across the table from Borges and asking him questions while translating his works. And Maxwell Perkins, the legendary editor who discovered F. Scott Fitzgerald, Ernest Hemingway, and Thomas Wolfe.
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? -- Gandhi, Lincoln, Mandela, Salk (inventor of the polio vaccine)
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? -- Spanish professor, folk singer, scriptwriter
18. In what country other than your own would you like to live? -- Spain
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? -- To be locked in "The Tattered Cover" (Denver's best bookstore) overnight
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? -- Not being able to log in to WordReference
21. What do you value most in your friends? -- Warmth, intelligence, humor, the ability to listen to my puns without wincing
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? -- The ability to arrange music
23. How would you like to die? -- I'd like to find the universal book, which Borges says contains all knowledge. Just as I finish translating it, I die.
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? -- "San Pablo, he aquí el gran hombre de que te hablé".
25. What is your motto? -- I'll give you a friend's motto: God is too big to fit inside any one religion.
26. Why did you join WR? -- I found out about it (from a Google search) while I was translating a story. Then, I wanted to contribute to and learn more from it.
27. What have you learned since joining WR? -- Lots of Spanish words and terms, and that I still have lots to learn.....
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? -- How helpful, friendly, and knowledgeable people are
29. Chocolate or Nutella? -- Fig newtons for me!


----------



## barkley04

What is your country of birth? -- tunisia
2. What is your current country of residence? -- tunisia and ohio
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. -- 185 cm
4. Men Only: Facial hair adornments, if any. -- None
5. Women Only: How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) -- 
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? -- Spaghetti,  couscous..
7. What is your favorite word? -- _democracy_
8. What is your least favorite word? -- tyranny
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? --  humor, good books, plays, movies, and music.
10. What turns you off? -- lying
11. What are your favorite books? -- da vinci code, of mice and men
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? -- joseph steinbeck, mario puzo
13. Who are your favorite painters? -- picasso
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? -- james bond
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? marcello lippi
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? -- habib bourguiba, hannibal
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? -- spy
18. In what country other than your own would you like to live? -- belize,greece
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? -- Tolerance
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? -- intolerance and discrimination
21. What do you value most in your friends? -- faithfullness
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? -- The ability to speak freely
23. How would you like to die? -- while sleeping
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? -- i can not imagine
25. What is your motto? -- 2 is a company 3 is a crowd.
26. Why did you join WR? -- to speak freely and to know other people and cultures.
27. What have you learned since joining WR? -- Nobody is absolutely right
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? -- we are all together
29. Chocolate or Nutella? -- cocoa.


----------



## Honour

1. What is your country of birth?
Istabul/Turkey2. What is your current country of residence?
Same as above 
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.
1,82 m
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
Now, i haven't got any at the moment.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?
Anything with olive oil and also desserts
7. What is your favorite word?
Don't have one
8. What is your least favorite word?
Same as above again
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
That changes, generally a good start to a day keeps everything smooth going.
10. What turns you off?
Traffic.
11. What are your favorite books? 
Düşünen İnsana Hazine (treasure to thinking man)
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?
Aziz Nesin, Oscar Wilde.
13. Who are your favorite painters?
Monet, Chagall, Dali
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
007
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?
Wright Brothers
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
Fatih Sultan Mehmet (The Last Conquerer of Istanbul)
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
Industrial desinger
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
Spain or Argentine
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
Finding someone whom i would like to chitchat even after many years of living together.
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
I am not quite sure about which one i have to choose .
21. What do you value most in your friends?
Sincerity
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
A very good memory.
23. How would you like to die?
Poor, i would like to give away all my possessions to my children, relatives and friends before i die.
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
"Welcome"
25. What is your motto?
Chance favors the bold

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR?
I love languages
27. What have you learned since joining WR?
Cannot list them all but it is nice to see how people think and talk in other languages.
28. What is your favorite thing about WR?
Practicing foreign languages.
29. Chocolate or Nutella? [/quote]
Bitter Chocolate


----------



## ukuca

1. What is your country of birth? 
Turkey
2. What is your current country of residence?
Turkey
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.
1,78m.
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
Nope
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
N / A
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?
Pizza, All kinds of Turkish Kebabs
7. What is your favorite word?
aquarelle [fr]
8. What is your least favorite word?
Yeni yine yeniden
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
Failures after a hard work
10. What turns you off?
Greed, Violence
11. What are your favorite books? 
Le Petit Prince, Faust, Siddhartha
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?
Gabriel Garcia Marquez, Charles Baudelaire, Anton Chekhov
13. Who are your favorite painters?
Marc Chagall, Francisco Goya, Caravaggio, Rembrant
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
Vendetta, Spiderman
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?
Christy Brown, 
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
Che Guevara, Albert Einstein, Charlie Chaplin
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
Musician
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
France / Paris
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
to be able to make a difference in a good way for the earth
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
lack of hope
21. What do you value most in your friends?
Reliabilty and humanistic behavior
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
Ability to travel in time
23. How would you like to die?
Without any pain
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say 
when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
Get tha hell out of here !!
25. What is your motto?
it’s time to be drunk fellows
*Three** Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR?
I was looking up meanings of some refrains in Spanish
27. What have you learned since joining WR?
That I was in the very beginnig of “learning”
28. What is your favorite thing about WR?
People are kind and helpful, forums are very interesting and instructive
29. Chocolate or Nutella? 
Nutella!


----------



## Tennis

1. What is your country of birth? *Vietnam*
2. What is your current country of residence? *Vietnam*
3. What is your height in in ft/in or centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *173 cm*
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. *none*
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *Pizza, русский салат, сметана and Chinese food*
7. What is your favorite word? *иностранные языки, in english: foreign languages (i'm greedy )*
8. What is your least favorite word? *Loneliness*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *Love, comedy, beauty, nature, close friends*
10. What turns you off? *Losses*
11. What are your favorite books? *Little House on the Prairie by Laura Ingalls Wilder and Тихий Дон by Mikhail Sholokhov*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *Mikhail Sholokhov, Sydney Seldon*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *i don't like painting*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *Simbad*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *Do we really have heroes in real life? *
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *Napoleon, Kutuzov*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *Ethonologist*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *any country in Africa*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *To live with the one I love*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *Poverty and war*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *Honesty*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *athletic ability*
23. How would you like to die? *the least painful way possible*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *" I'll give you three wishes"*
25. What is your motto? *To live is to fight*

*Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *I did a google search and found a link to this board*
27. What have you learned since joining WR? *New words, although I've been around for just 2 days*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *Intelligent and knowledgeable members. I can learn alot from them*
29. Chocolate or Nutella? *OMG I hate chocolate*


----------



## cirrus

1. What is your country of birth? *UK*
2. What is your current country of residence?  *UK*

3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *183 cm*

4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. 
* None - my beard would come out black, brown, ginger and grey!*
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? 
* If it comes out of the sea, I'm salivating. Alioli. Fideua.*
7. What is your favorite word? *Serendipity*
8. What is your least favorite word? *collateral damage*
 9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
*Starting afresh.  Walking in the mountains or by the sea. Sailing once land is beyond the horizon.  Storms.  Times when I am with my partner and we are happy to be silent in each other's company.*
10. What turns you off? *Lack of imagination or generosity of spirit*
 11. What are your favorite books? 
*To start: Cien A**ñ**os de Soledad, The Tin Drum, If this is a Man*
 12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?
*There are so many for starters: Primo Levi, Margaret Atwood, Isabel Allende, Gabriel Garcia Marquez, Jake Arnott, Gunter Grass...
* 13. Who are your favorite painters?
*Chagall, Picasso.  I think I go more for photography than painting*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
*William as in Just William*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?
*People who do good stuff without making a song and dance of it*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
*See above*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
*Architecture*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
*Spain with an unspoiled coast, Colombia without the violence, Scotland without midgies*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
*See 9 ideally with friends from all over the world all in the same place *
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
*Mental illness.  Seeing loved ones in pain when you can do nothing.  War, famine and the crass stupidity of so much politics.
* 21. What do you value most in your friends?
*Complicity and/ mutual support*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *Musicality - decisiveness would be good*
23. How would you like to die? *Quickly and without pain*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
*Fancy another go?*
25. What is your motto? *We're a long time dead - eg don't put it off!*
*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *Love at first sight once I clicked on the forum button.*
27. What have you learned since joining WR? How long have you got?
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *Learning without leaving my house*
29. Chocolate or Nutella?
*Nutella in principle but not in fact - contains cow's milk which I can barely digest.  Can I swap them for good Rioja?*


----------



## John 316

1. What is your country of birth? - England
2. What is your current country of residence? - England
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 5 foot five
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) I like wearing skirts
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Anything apart from gerkhins
7. What is your favorite word? Jesus Christ - not the swear word but His Name
8. What is your least favorite word? It's not worth writing it.
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Following God and His ways. Spending time with family and friends in the countryside. 
10. What turns you off? traffic jams and myself when I'm in a bad mood
11. What are your favorite books? Little women, the Lion the witch and the wardrobe, Lord of the Rings
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? St Paul, Louisa May Alcott, C S Lewis, Tolkien
13. Who are your favorite painters? Monet
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Jo March from Little Women, Anne from Anne of Green Gables.
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Jesus Christ, the only Perfect Person/God to ever walk this earth. No one else is worth worshipping. 
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? The apostle Peter. He was passionate about following Jesus but very human. 
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Be a writer 
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? France
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Having a very close relationship with God through knowing His son Jesus Christ
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Putting yourself at the centre of the universe. It makes everything go very pear shaped but we all do it at times. 
21. What do you value most in your friends? Kindness, gentleness, truthfullness, justice and courageousness. Love of God and other people. Being fun and full of life and laughter.
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? Peacefullness, not getting stressed by stuff that doesn't matter
23. How would you like to die? knowing God
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Well done good and faithful servant.
25. What is your motto? Love the Lord your God with all your heart, all your mind and all your soul and love your neighbour as yourself.
*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? language help
27. What have you learned since joining WR? only joined yesterday but I'll get back to you next time on that.

28. What is your favorite thing about WR? this so far. I read all the other responses. Very interesting. 
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  both


----------



## CatStar

1. What is your country of birth? Ireland
2. What is your current country of residence? Ireland
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 5´3"
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) Not up to date with major fashion trends but funky casual I would say!
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Thai, italian, French but ultimate fave meal is bacon, turnip and carrots with mashed potato and white sauce....mmmmm
7. What is your favorite word? abyss
8. What is your least favorite word? bills  
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? From day to day it has to be good friends that you can have long conversations with about absolutely anything that pops into your head. Other than that, travelling to new locations, be it a county in Ireland I haven´t visited yet or somewhere at the other side of the world.
10. What turns you off? Rude people 
11. What are your favorite books? My fave book is Still life with Woodpecker by Tom Robinson, very funny but obvious that author was orbiting Planet LSD when it was written.
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? No favourite writer but I love poetry of Pablo Neruda and Fernando Pessoa. Plus Shakespeare of course!
13. Who are your favorite painters? Jack B Yeats, my friend Tomás, Gaugain
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Don´t really have any, well maybe Indiana Jones...great movies!
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Nelson Mandela, Adi Roche
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? 
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Would love to own and run a café
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Spain, France, Brazil
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Getting on with all my family and friends
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? having absolutely no one to turn to for help
21. What do you value most in your friends? Honesty
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? The willpower to finish my thesis!
23. How would you like to die? In my sleep
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? I don´t believe in heaven
25. What is your motto? Life is like a box of chocolates...

*Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? Looking for alternative ways to say something in Spanish 
27. What have you learned since joining WR? So much, it´s impossible to fathom!
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? The speed of the responses 
29. Chocolate or Nutella? oh without a shadow of a doubt, chocolate

Caitríona


----------



## kanojo_

1. What is your country of birth? Slovenia
2. What is your current country of residence? Slovenia
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 163cm
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. /
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) I'm not really fashionable I guess, I normally dress what I like and I feel will suit me
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? I'm in love with Chinese food - absolutely delicious. I also like meat, chocolate and fruit a lot like peaches and coconuts.
7. What is your favorite word? Poljub.8. What is your least favorite word? Vojna.
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Music, books that inspire me and my current achievements.
10. What turns you off? Hypocrisy, arrogance and judgements. 
11. What are your favorite books? I like books that make my brain work. Therefore, I love mysteries and psychological thrillers. 
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Agatha Christie.
13. Who are your favorite painters? /
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Hercule Poirot obviously and Holden Caulfield from Cather in the Rye.
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? I don't have any.
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? /
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Other than being a student I would love to work in the language field someday. 
 18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Japan. Everything about the Japanese culture fascinates me. I would love to one day experience everything that the country has to offer.
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? People helping ourselves without judgements.
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? The real power of human brain. 
21. What do you value most in your friends? Sincerity and kindness. 
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? I would like to be more easy-going. I always worry about the most futile things. 
23. How would you like to die? Without suffering. 
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? "Ohoho welcome my dear. There we have tons of mistery books for you to kill your free time"
25. What is your motto? "Enjoy today. Tomorrow may never come"

*Three Four bonus questions:*

 26. Why did you join WR? Hah good question. I don't know. Probably because I wanted to improve my Italian. 
 27. What have you learned since joining WR? Nothing comes without effort.
 28. What is your favorite thing about WR? People are kind and very very helpful.
 29. Chocolate or Nutella? Nutella, the greatest thing since chocolate.


----------



## emma1968

1. What is your country of birth? *Italy*
2. What is your current country of residence? *Italy*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *1,60*
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) *I hate fashion*
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?*Italian, Spanish.*
7. What is your favorite word? *Loyalty*
8. What is your least favorite word?* I don't know*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?* Amazing* *landscape, good books, friendly people.*
10. What turns you off? *Henvy and hypocrisy*
11. What are your favorite books? *Whuthering Heights, Price and Prejudice, Persuasion, The picture of Dorian Gray, Uno nessuno e centomila,Il fu Mattia Pascal,  The Da Vinci Code, and others*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?* Jane Austen, Luigi Pirandello.*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Michelangelo, Leonardo da Vinci.*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *The invisible* *woman *
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *don't have any* 
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?* Leonardo da Vinci *
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
*Painter*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *Wherever I can speak English*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?  *Being is more important than appearing. People should give to the first much more value*.
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *Hypocrisy*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *Sincerity*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *Wisdom*
23. How would you like to die? *Sleeping*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *You have done a good job!*
25. What is your motto? *If there is solution why get angry, if there's no solution why get angry*

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *By chance *
27. What have you learned since joining WR? *The others said that my English is improved like mad*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *The guys I met*
29. Chocolate or Nutella? [/quote] *Definitely NUTELLA*


----------



## Jenniferrrr

1. What is your country of birth? *United States*
2. What is your current country of residence? *United States*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *5'3*
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) *pretty casual... i normally wear jeans and a t-shirt*
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?* Thai, Mexican*
7. What is your favorite word? *Tristeza (i love the way it sounds)*
8. What is your least favorite word?* every Spanish word w/ that "rr" i cannot pronounce for the life of me (perro, carro...)*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?* the written word*
10. What turns you off? *monotony*
11. What are your favorite books? *Love in the Time of Cholera and A Tree Grows in Brooklyn*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?* i love Luis Cernuda & Gabriel García Marquez; Marge Piercy*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *i'm not sure*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *all the women who have sacrificed everything for true love.*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *my mom and my dad*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?* all the men and women who have fought and died for this country*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
*i would like to teach ESL*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *any Spanish speaking country!*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *peace*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *self-hate*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *they are always there for me*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *love*
23. How would you like to die? *happy*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *welcome*
25. What is your motto? *If there is solution why get angry, if there's no solution why get angry*

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *i came across it surfing the web one day*
27. What have you learned since joining WR? *más y más español*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *so fast, so informative, so many different opinions and inputs! it is amazing!*
29. Chocolate or Nutella? *CHOCOLATE!*


----------



## Saoul

1. What is your country of birth?
Italia
2. What is your current country of residence?
Italia
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.
2 cm, more or less.
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
We call it pizzetto! I don't know the English word. Bear*d* and moustache (thanks Anne! I had this gigantic animal on my face... sorry!)
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?
Do I really have to choose?
7. What is your favorite word?
Ancora!!!!! 
8. What is your least favorite word?
Zuzzurellone. Don't ask me why! I just hate it!
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
Music, most of all!
10. What turns you off?
Stupidity and superficiality
11. What are your favorite books?  Wow, this is going to be hard. Everything Daniel Pennac ever wrote. I'm older than seven years old, but I love all the Harry Potter novels, Milan Kundera, Io non ho paura, Oscar e la signora in rosa, Cosa c'è al di là delle stelle.
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Walt Whitman sits on the throne, but he hangs out with Keats, Colleridge and Wordsworth. Oscar Wilde pops in every now and then, though.
13. Who are your favorite painters? Monet, Da Vinci, Guaguin, Van Gogh, and Manolo. (Manolo is a friend of mine, a painter, and he's really really really good at it)
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
Il cavaliere mascarato! He's soooo funny! Oh no wait. Maybe he's real. No no no no, it can't be. He's a fictional character. I'm sure! 
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Nelson Mandela. 
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Ghandi.
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? 
Porn-actor???? It's not really kind of my thing, but I'll die trying!
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Everywhere! The world is so different, diverse and beautiful, I really can't figure out any countries I would NOT live in.
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? 
Love, friends, family.
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? No beer left on the planet! That would be "tragedy"!

21. What do you value most in your friends?
Sincerity and straightforwardness
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
I don't know. It's a gift. I want it to be a surprise. That Nature... how d'you call it again? Mother? She forgot my last 32 birthdays, so it's about time she gives me a gift, isn't it?
23. How would you like to die? Making love. That would be quite a shock for the girl there, I know, but since you ask, I admit it!
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? I'm sorry boss, I didn't mean to use Your Throne. 
25. What is your motto? Se c'è la goccia è GIM!
*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? Because I needed to know what the hell "what the hell" meant!
27. What have you learned since joining WR? What the hell "what the hell" is!
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? People! 
29. Chocolate or Nutella? [/QUOTE] I absolutely hate both of them! What about a pizza, instead! (and a beer obviously!)


----------



## Sagunt

1. What is your country of birth?  USA
2. What is your current country of residence?  USA
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.  5'7"
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.  No hair on my head but eyebrows.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?  Vegetarian
7. What is your favorite word?  Serene
8. What is your least favorite word?  Hatred
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?  Early morning sun slanting through the mist in the forest.
10. What turns you off?  Unapologetic ignorance.
11. What are your favorite books? The Canterbury Tales
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?  Geoffrey Chaucer, Nigel Tranter
13. Who are your favorite painters?   Sandro Botticelli, Heironymous Bosch
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Lanark, from the novel of the same name, by Alasdair Grey 
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?  Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr.
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?  Thomas Jefferson
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?  Librarian
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?  Scotland, Spain, Portugal
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?  I am most happy when surrounded by my family.
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Torture
21. What do you value most in your friends?  Constancy
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?   Charisma 
23. How would you like to die?  I don't want to die.
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?  Good example.
25. What is your motto?  We are all interconnected, we are all interdependent.

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR?  To discuss language.
27. What have you learned since joining WR?  Joy
28. What is your favorite thing about WR?  The breadth of experience offered.
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  Well, we keep the pantry stocked with Nutella, so...


----------



## msalmog

1. What is your country of birth? Germany
2. What is your current country of residence? Israel
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 1.76m
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Choccolate
7. What is your favorite word? sorry
8. What is your least favorite word? too many to count
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? words
10. What turns you off? deeds
11. What are your favorite books? the ones I have not read yet
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Celine
13. Who are your favorite painters? Duerer
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Le Petit Prince
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Woody Allen
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Montaigne
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? the law
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? USA
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? find the right answer to a problem   
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? the abyss is too deep to fathom its profundity
21. What do you value most in your friends? a sense of humor
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? calmness
23. How would you like to die? peacefully
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Is it you, Bernard, I do not recognize you any longer?!
25. What is your motto? one has to live within contradictions


 *Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? to enjoy myself
27. What have you learned since joining WR? that there are others like me 
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? broadmindedness
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  see above, 6
_Last edited by GenJen54 : 2nd June _


----------



## runaway

1. What is your country of birth?
USA
2. What is your current country of residence?
USA
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 5'2''
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) casual (jeans, sweatshirts)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? curry, orange chicken, a good cheese
7. What is your favorite word? fauteuil
8. What is your least favorite word? hate
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? travel. books, music, films that make me feel 
10. What turns you off? people who judge others without trying to understand them
11. What are your favorite books? To Kill a Mockingbird (my all-time favorite since I was 13), Pride & Prejudice, Do Butlers Burgle Banks (Wodehouse is hilarious), Madame Will You Talk?
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Borges, when I can understand him
13. Who are your favorite painters? Monet
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Liza Bennett, Dumbledore
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Abraham Lincoln, Rosa Parks, Martin Luther King, Jr.
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? see previous question
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? if I could be even half as great as most of my professors, I would give teaching a shot
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Spain, France, Belgium, Scotland
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? no violence, hate, or crime
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? living with no goal or purpose
21. What do you value most in your friends? their honesty and acceptance of me and all my flaws
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? to learn languages easily
23. How would you like to die? young-ish and either in my sleep or doing something to help another
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? you have lived a good life overall, I forgive you for your mistakes
25. What is your motto? The bold do not live forever, but the cautious do not live at all.

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? to improve my language skills
27. What have you learned since joining WR? how much I have to learn
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? looking up English to Spanish and then from the Spanish word to French
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  I really like la crema de avellanas con chocolate


----------



## claudine2006

1. What is your country of birth? Italy.
2. What is your current country of residence? Spain.
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 1,68.
4. *Men Only:* 
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? I've got my personal style.  
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? My granda's. And also Chinese and Japanese.
7. What is your favorite word? Cariño.
8. What is your least favorite word? Terrorism (I get furious when it's uncorrectly used).
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Walking.
10. What turns you off? Bad manners.
11. What are your favorite books? Saramago's.
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Leopardi, Catullo, Ungaretti, Salinas. 
13. Who are your favorite painters? The Impressionists.
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? La stella della Senna.
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Marie Curie.
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? The one who will stop wars.
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Fashion designer. 
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? China, Norway.
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? To be able to smile every day.
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? The child sex trade.
21. What do you value most in your friends? Respect.
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? The ability to make people happy.
23. How would you like to die? Quickly.
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Thanks for coming.
25. What is your motto? Be yourself. 

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? Curiosity.
27. What have you learned since joining WR? I've just start learning.
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? The possibility to meet people from all over the word and to change opinions.
29. Chocolate or Nutella? No, no, don't ask me to choose!! The best is fresh strawberries in hot chocolate!


----------



## Grekh

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> Dear Foreros and Foreras, ​
> 
> In celebration of the Forum's *1,000,000th* post,
> we (your mod team) thought it time we get to know each and everyone of you a little better. We've put together a list of questions *you are welcome to answer* as part of this thread - and of course, we answered them too (even Mike), so you can get to know us. This thread will only be open for a *limited period of time*,
> so please answer as soon as you can.​
> With nods to Marcel Proust, Bernard Pivot
> and noted philosopher Raphus Cucullatus, we present
> the *WR "Twenty-Five Questions."*
> ​
> 
> 1. What is your country of birth? México
> 2. What is your current country of residence? México
> 3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 1.68 mts, I'm rather short...jeje
> 4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. mmm nop
> 5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
> 6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? meats!
> 7. What is your favorite word? oh god! it's been the one i use the most lately
> 8. What is your least favorite word? i don't know
> 9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? people jeje
> 10. What turns you off? arguements
> 11. What are your favorite books? Angels and demons, El señor de las moscas, Drácula
> 12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Dan Brown is becoming my fav
> 13. Who are your favorite painters? Dalí and Frida Kahlo
> 14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? I don't have
> 15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? my parents
> 16. Who are your favorite characters in history? I don't have
> 17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Translator or interpreter
> 18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? England
> 19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? be with my friends having fun and being cool with my family
> 20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? umm i don't know
> 21. What do you value most in your friends? the confidence
> 22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? natural gift? i don't get it, sorry
> 23. How would you like to die?  knocked down
> 24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Go the hell
> 25. What is your motto? be happy and don't let people let you down.
> 
> *Three Four bonus questions:*
> 
> 26. Why did you join WR? Because I'm studying modern languages as major and I need a place like this where I can ask all of the questions I have throughout my learning process
> 27. What have you learned since joining WR? I've  been part of it for only 2 days...hehe
> 28. What is your favorite thing about WR? That I can solve a lot of doubts!
> 29. Chocolate or Nutella? Chocolate


----------



## coquita

1. What is your country of birth? *ARGENTINA*
2. What is your current country of residence?*ARGENTINA*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *1.65 M**
*4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) *casual and modern**
*6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *Italian, Argentinian, Mexican (not too spicy)
*7. What is your favorite word? *Sounds like a cliché: “peace” (once and for all!)
*8. What is your least favorite word? *Imposible* 
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally*? The power and wisdom of Mother Nature
*10. What turns you off? *Injustice*
11. What are your favorite books? *Cien Años de Soledad - Animal Farm – The Da Vinci Code - The Talented Mr Ripley
*12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *P. Neruda – M. Benedetti – G. García Marquez - G. Orwell - Agatha Christie – Mother Teresa
*13. Who are your favorite painters? *Dali, Monet*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *All of them*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *The anonymous and everyday heroes and heroines that we’ll never read about* *on newspapers or see on TV*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *Mother Teresa
*17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *Dancer*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *Probably* *Australia*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *Feeling the sun shining on my face while listening to the sound of the sea.
*20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *ingratitude*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *Forgiveness*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *Sing*!
23. How would you like to die? *Like Titanic’s old lady: In a warm bed during my sleep after living a long fulfilling life
*24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *I knew you wouldn’t disappoint me
*25. What is your motto*? Si lo puedes soñar, lo puedes hacer (What you can dream you can achieve)
*
*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *I* *found it really useful and resourceful*
* *27. What have you learned since joining WR? *A lot!!*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR?* I like the respectful and friendly tone among members*
29. Chocolate or Nutella? *Both!!!*


----------



## Fernita

Dear Foreros and Foreras, ​ 

In celebration of the Forum's *1,000,000th* post, 
we (your mod team) thought it time we get to know each and everyone of you a little better. We've put together a list of questions *you are welcome to answer* as part of this thread - and of course, we answered them too (even Mike), so you can get to know us. This thread will only be open for a *limited period of time*, 
so please answer as soon as you can.​ 
With nods to Marcel Proust, Bernard Pivot 
and noted philosopher Raphus Cucullatus, we present 
the *WR "Twenty-Five Questions."*
​ 

1. What is your country of birth?*Argentina*
2. What is your current country of residence?* Argentina*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.* 1.53 m* 
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) *casual (jeans) but exotic when going out.*
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *Italian pasta*,*Argentinian asados*, *Chinese food*, *seafood* *and all kinds of salads.*
7. What is your favorite word? '*TALCUALMENTE AND OF COURSELY' BOTH MY OWN INVENTIONS.*
8. What is your least favorite word? *Violence*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *Singing while playing the piano and composing music.*
10. What turns you off? *The fact that I can't quit smoking.*
11. What are your favorite books? *Wow... There are so many:El héroe de las mil caras by Joseph Campbell, A pale View of Hills by Ishiguro, Más grandes que el amor by Dominique Lapierre, Sobre Héroes y Tumbas by E. Sábato, Vidas Imaginarias by Marcel Schwob.*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *Pablo Neruda, Kazuo Ishiguro, Ernesto Sábato, Ernest Hemingway, Gabriel G. Márquez.*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Seoane, Kandinsky, Michelangelo, Leonardo Da Vinci.*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *Mafalda.*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *Mother Theresa of Calcuta*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *Martin Luther King.*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *Architect.*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *In England.*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *JUSTICE AND PEACE*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *To have no dreams.*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *Being just the way they are, that's why I love them all sooooooooooooo much!!!*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *Perseverance.*
23. How would you like to die? *In my sleep*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?*Well done!!!! Now you can rest and sing, play the piano and compose songs whenever you feel like doing it!*
25. What is your motto? *Generally speaking, helping others, having time to sing and my sense of humour!!!!!!* 

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *To improve my English.*
27. What have you learned since joining WR? *That I know less than I thought. And there are great people like all of you!!!! AND LOTS OF VOCABULARY!!!*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *That I love being a member of this wonderful community where all of us try so hard to help others and viceversa. You guys are amazing ( me included,  lol)!!!!!!!!!!!*
29. Chocolate or Nutella? [/quote] *Chocolate, NO DOUBT!!!!*


----------



## hsannolav

1. What is your country of birth? - Canada
2. What is your current country of residence? - Canada
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 5’7”
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) All kinds of casual, from retro/vintage to preppy/nerdy.
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Italian & Greek. When I'm at home, it's anything my mother makes!
7. What is your favorite word? “Onomatopoeia” (Eng.); “samantalang” (Tag.); anything in Portuguese (because the accent -- both the continental and Brasilian -- is just so pretty!)
8. What is your least favorite word? N/a
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Talent
10. What turns you off? Arrogance and selfishness.
11. What are your favorite books? _Pride & Prejudice, _Jane Austen; _The Hitchhiker’s Guide to the Galaxy, _Douglas Adams
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Alexandre Dumas, José Rizal
13. Who are your favorite painters? Botong Francisco, Leonardo da Vinci
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Elizabeth Bennet (_Pride & Prejudice_), Elías & Salomé (_Noli_)
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Jesus Christ, my parents, and Steve Nash (after all, I'm Canadian, eh.).
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? José Rizal, St. Peter.
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? I think archaeology would be fascinating. 
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Spain, Portugal, Argentina, Brazil
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? To love, and be loved. 
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? to never know Christ.
21. What do you value most in your friends? Loyalty, in general, but the qualities I value differ from friend to friend.
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? Courage and self-motivation. Either that or awe-inspiring athleticism.
23. How would you like to die? With no regrets
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? “Welcome home.”
25. What is your motto? n/a

*Three/Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? Stumbled upon it one night while searching for online language resources, and have been lurking anonymously ever since… I figured I might as well register and be an “official” part of it…
27. What have you learned since joining WR? Er, during my time of lurking? Loads! Since joining? Well, seeing as I've only joined about 2 minutes ago…
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? How people from all over the world, speaking different languages can come together and help each other learn. 
29. Chocolate or Nutella? Dark chocolate.


----------



## Sh0wT!m3_08

1. What is your country of birth? 
United States
2. What is your current country of residence?
United States
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.
5'3
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
Funky..... well watever the modd is.
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?
Italian and Chinese
7. What is your favorite word?
Whatever
8. What is your least favorite word?
no
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
To see someone show emotion witha pasiion.
10. What turns you off?
People who whine.
11. What are your favorite books? 
Books by Zane
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?
Maya Angelou
13. Who are your favorite painters?
Da Vinci
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
Spiderman
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?
Spiderman haha
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
Egyptians
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
Flight attendant
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
Spain
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
Everyone on the same social scale.
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
Being poor and lonely.
21. What do you value most in your friends?
Trustworthiness
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
The ability to love after being hurt.
23. How would you like to die?
In my sleep.
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
Welcome my child.
25. What is your motto?
Live life only if you*re having fun.
*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR?
To learn spanish.
27. What have you learned since joining WR?
Nothing yet... I*ve only been a member for an hour.
28. What is your favorite thing about WR?
Uhhhhh...N/A
29. Chocolate or Nutella? 
Chocolate


----------



## Idioteque

1. What is your country of birth? *Italy*
2. What is your current country of residence? *Italy*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *1,71 cm*
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)*I guess simple but posh  But i don't like fashion at all... prefer following my personal tastes...*
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?*Zighinì, fish, mussels. Pizzaaaaa! Pasta al sugo! SLUUURP!  *
7. What is your favorite word? *Peace. Multiculturality. Dreams. Through (I love its sound! ) 
*8. What is your least favorite word?*Greed. Violence. Inhumanity. Political correct*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?*Music. Change. An amazing place. A good dish. Some beautiful handicraft.  *
10. What turns you off? *People who prefer pretending that everything is fine rather than facing problems just in order to be calm. People who live as if they were battery chickens! Seeing Putin-Bush-Berlusconi-Blair faces in tv!
*11. What are your favorite books?  *"Master and Margarita" by Michail Bulgakov; "Crime and Punishment" and "The Brothers Karamazov" by Fedor Dostoevskij; "The death of Ivan Ilic" by Lev Tolstoj; "Animal farm" by George Orwell; "Il nome della rosa" by Umberto Eco; "Dei delitti e delle pene" by C. Beccaria; "Buddenbrook" by Thomas Mann, "la storia" by Elsa Morante... but I'm sure that there are others I don't remember now... 
*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?*Dostoevskij, Pirandello, Seneca, Orwell, Tolstoj, Ungaretti, Horatius, Pasolini and many others...*
13. Who are your favorite painters?*Van Gogh, Dalì, De Chirico, Piero Della Francesca, Toulouse-Lautrec, Cezanne, Monet, Bosch...
*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?*Raskolnikov  
*15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?*People who fight to change things... people who don't live for money and risk their life for their values... those who are strong enough to give voice to their ideals... those who dedicate their life to justice, honesty and to the others...
*16. Who are your favorite characters in history?*Gandhi*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?*Singer *
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?*Russia, Ireland or Portugal
*19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?*A place where everyone is judged for his own merits. A place where all babies at birth have the same chances, freedom and hopes for the future...*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?*Greedy and rich people who would sell their mother to get even richer. Those who are violent especially if against animals and weak people. People who disrespect life and environment *
21. What do you value most in your friends?*Idealism, honesty and irony... oh, I forgot: some sane craziness! *
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?*Uhm, let me think... I guess play a musical instrument and manual ability to create little masterpieces (handicrafts, objects) *
23. How would you like to die?*Painless, sleeping in the sun of a Sicilian beach after a good seabath...*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?*Heaven doesn't exist!*
25. What is your motto? *I don't have one.
* 
*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR?*I read some threads and I found it interesting.*
27. What have you learned since joining WR?*So much about English and some aspects of other cultures!!!
*28. What is your favorite thing about WR?*The possibility to get to know so many different and amazing people...*
29. Chocolate or Nutella? Do I really have to choose?! *Ok, chocolate is definitely healthier and better, but Nutella is sooo tasty (though I know it's junk food...) Ok, let's say chocolate! *


----------



## Confused Linguist

1. What is your country of birth?

*India*

2. What is your current country of residence?

*India*

3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.

*I'm exactly five feet tall.*

4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)

*All I can say is that I'm not old-fashioned.*

6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?

*Italian, Indian, Chinese.... I was vegetarian for several years. I love any kind of fruit.*

7. What is your favorite word?

*Joy*

8. What is your least favorite word?

*There are just too many....*

9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?

*deep breathing*

10. What turns you off?

*gossip*

11. What are your favorite books?

*There are too many to list here. I'm generally into non-fiction and I read dictionaries for fun.*

12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?

*There are just too many, I don't want to end up leaving anybody out.*

13. Who are your favorite painters?

*Da Vinci, I suppose. I don't understand art but I know what I like.*

14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?

*I'm undecided on this one.*

15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?

*My Mum and my best friend.* 

16. Who are your favorite characters in history?

*I can't think of anyone in particular.*

17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?

*Being a Mum (I consider it a full-time job)*

18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?

*England... my heart lives there.*

19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?

*Loving others unconditionally*

20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?

*anger*

21. What do you value most in your friends?

*honesty and straightforwardness*

22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?

*The ability to remain happy and give love to others no matter what.*

23. How would you like to die?

*I would like to die young.*

24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?

*Wake up, you were just dreaming.*

25. What is your motto?

*Joy*

26. Why did you join WR?

*I have come here to learn from others.*

27. What have you learned since joining WR?

*I have learnt that it is normal to be crazy about languages.*  

28. What is your favorite thing about WR?

*Everything!!!*

29. Chocolate or Nutella? 

*Chocolate*

*Here's a bit of trivia about me - I have autism and I experience the world much differently than you do.*


----------



## Yeu

1. What is your country of birth? Mexico
2. What is your current country of residence? Chile
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 1.63 cm
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) A little bit of everything, depend of the day of the week and the place. Mostly fashionable.
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Mexican, Chinese, Thai.
7. What is your favorite word? Patricio
8. What is your least favorite word? unemployed
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? My religion, my family and my husband.
10. What turns you off? hypocresy
11. What are your favorite books? El mundo de Sofia, Regina
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? I can't decide 
13. Who are your favorite painters? Monet, Diego Rivera, Van Gogh
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Garfield! 
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? My parents
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Gandhi
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Image designer
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Canada, Australia.
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? My family
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? hurt the persons that I love.
21. What do you value most in your friends? Patience
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? Patience
23. How would you like to die? At the same time that my husband die (old person).
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? I missed you my beloved daughter, your family is waiting for you!!!.
25. What is your motto? No se puede arar mirando hacia atrás.

*Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? To improve my English.
27. What have you learned since joining WR? Interesting things about another cultures.
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? The people 
29. Chocolate or Nutella? Both!!


----------



## Dark Rose

1. What is your country of birth? 
*Mexico
*2. What is your current country of residence? 
*Mexico*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *1.63*
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) *hmm.. kind of funky*
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? 
*Green Salad with Goat Cheese*
*Pasta with cheese and tomato sauce*
*Raspberry and chocolate cake*
7. What is your favorite word? 
*Honey*
8. What is your least favorite word? 
*Hate*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
*Music and Films*
10. What turns you off?
*Traffic., crowds*
11. What are your favorite books? 
*Wide Sargasso Sea, The Sound and the Fury, Alice's Adventures in Wonderland, LOTR,  The Hobbit*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?
*Oscar Wilde, Carroll, Tolkien, P.Pullman, Jane Austen*
13. Who are your favorite painters?
*Matisse*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
*hmm...Miss Bennet---*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?
*dunno*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
*Eloise, Queen Elizabeth*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
*Confectioner
*18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
*Sweeden*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
*A quiet day with my loved ones*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
.....
21. What do you value most in your friends?
*Honesty*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
......
23. How would you like to die?
*very old with my family around me*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
*no idea*
25. What is your motto?
*smell the flowers while you can*
*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR?
*A friend recommended the site*
27. What have you learned since joining WR?
*Lots of words, expressions*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR?
*Forums*
29. Chocolate or Nutella? 
*Chocolate!!*
__________________


----------



## a_n_a_r

1. What is your country of birth? *Russia*
2. What is your current country of residence? *Turkey*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *1.80*
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. *Nothing*
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *Kebap,spaghetti*
7. What is your favorite word? *Original*
8. What is your least favorite word? *Simple*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *Music and loneliness*
10. What turns you off? *Boring people*
11. What are your favorite books? *Notre Dame de Paris*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *Victor Hugo,Oscar Wilde*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Van Gogh,Francisco de Goya*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *Sherlock Holmes*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *Kylie Minogue  *
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *No*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *DJ  *
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *Italia*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *without stupid people*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *injustice*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *love and honesty*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *i think i do not need any gift  *
23. How would you like to die? *i've never thought*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
*Buongiorno*
25. What is your motto?
*remember me and your true self*

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR?
*Italian translation*
27. What have you learned since joining WR?
*Italian translation  *
28. What is your favorite thing about WR?
*here is a lot of helpful people and it is objective*
29. Chocolate or Nutella? 
*White Chocolate*


----------



## anthodocheio

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> Dear Foreros and Foreras, ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In celebration of the Forum's *1,000,000th* post,
> we (your mod team) thought it time we get to know each and everyone of you a little better. We've put together a list of questions *you are welcome to answer* as part of this thread - and of course, we answered them too (even Mike), so you can get to know us. This thread will only be open for a *limited period of time*,
> so please answer as soon as you can.​
> With nods to Marcel Proust, Bernard Pivot
> and noted philosopher Raphus Cucullatus, we present
> the *WR "Twenty-Five Questions."*
> ​
> 
> 
> 1. What is your country of birth? *Greece*
> 2. What is your current country of residence? *Greece*
> 3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *1,67*
> 4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
> 5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) *Fun??? **Miscellaneous *
> 6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?* Meal: pasti**ts**io (pasta++ in the oven), Desert: yogurt, Fruit: cherry*
> 7. What is your favorite word? *love*
> 8. What is your least favorite word? *later*
> 9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?* Find the other people truly kind and sweet and smiling. MUSIC*
> 10. What turns you off? *Feeling alone between other people. Music that I don’t like.*
> 11. What are your favorite books? *Without family, The Robe (Lloyd Douglas)* *(I don’t read lately)*
> 12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *Don’t have any (sure, Gabriel Garcia Marquez)*
> 13. Who are your favorite painters? *Dali, Monet*
> 
> 14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *Beauty and the Beast ??? Is that OK?*
> 15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *Medecins Sans Frontieres*
> 16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *Those who don’t kill *
> 17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *Making clothes, decorating places + +*
> 18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?* Someplace in **Latin America**. Wish I would find.*
> 19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *Being loved*
> 20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *Ingratitude*
> 21. What do you value most in your friends? *That they feel free to say the truth (no matter how bad) and they are ready to hear the truth.*
> 22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *Sweetness*
> 23. How would you like to die? *Having the feeling that my presence here had a point.*
> 24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *You can come in, in my joy*
> 25. What is your motto? *If you can’t have what you love, do love what you have*
> 
> *Three Four bonus questions:*
> 
> 26. Why did you join WR? *To practise the Spanish I knew and have the chance to learn more.*
> 27. What have you learned since joining WR? *Lot**’s of things!*
> 28. What is your favorite thing about WR?* That you can have more than one opinion for the same subject. That you can find things you can’t find in a dictionary. The dictionary.*
> 29. Chocolate or Nutella? *Chocolate*


----------



## ceci '79

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> 1. What is your country of birth? *Italy (Modena).*
> 2. What is your current country of residence? *Italy right now, but I move often.*
> 3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *164 cm.*
> 4. *---*
> 5. How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) *Clothes are boring and fashion is complicated. I try, but not too hard.* *Also, I'm always too broke for trends.*
> 6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *Italian:* *pasta, pizza, fruit.*
> 7. What is your favorite word? *Freedom.*
> 8. What is your least favorite word? *Group.*
> 9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *Freedom.*
> 10. What turns you off? *Lack of courage.*
> 11. What are your favorite books? *Howard's End.*
> 12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *E.M. Forster.*
> 13. Who are your favorite painters? *Constable.*
> 14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *Margaret Schlegel. *
> 15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *Bill Gates.*
> 16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *The allied soldiers who defeated Adolf & Benito.*
> 17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *Management in the logistics and/or transportation sector.*
> 18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *Countries are all alike, after a while.*
> 19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *When everybody stays out of my business.*
> 20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *Living in a gated community!*
> 21. What do you value most in your friends?* Kind individualism, courage, a high attention span.*
> 22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *Being sociable around people (I am not).*
> 23. How would you like to die? *Without realizing what's going on, fast.*
> 24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *Don't worry: Heaven is nothing like a gated community!*
> 25. What is your motto? *Time is like an inexorable conveyor belt that leads you on.* *Sooner or later you have to face your fears.*
> 
> *Three Four bonus questions:*
> 
> 26. Why did you join WR? *To be bale to ask questions about words I didn't know.*
> 27. What have you learned since joining WR? *New words and expressions and also something about the debating mind (including some pretty nasty things, actually).*
> 28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *It has many users who reply promptly and try hard.*
> 29. Chocolate or Nutella? *Nutella (without the shadow of a doubt!)*


These are difficult questions! _pant pant_...


----------



## rom_itn

Nice thread! I'll have a go as well...

1. What is your country of birth? *Sri Lanka*
2. What is your current country of residence?* Italy*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *1.77m**
*4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. *I shave every 3 days!*
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)*
*6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *Italian, Sri Lankan, Indian...**
*7. What is your favorite word? *Awesome!
*8. What is your least favorite word? *Can't think of one....*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?* Music, movies.. special people
*10. What turns you off? *Lazyness*  
11. What are your favorite books? *Harry Potter, Sherlock Homes
*12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *JK.. Sir. Arthur..**
*13. Who are your favorite painters? -
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *Robin Hood*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *My mom! LOL
* 16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *Mahathma Ghandi
*17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *Rock star!*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *Australia/New Zealand*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *To be near your true love (when you find it!) and the ones you love the most..**
*20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *Loneliness*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *Understanding and faith*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *Sweetness..boh!*
23. How would you like to die? *OMG! Never thought about it... hmmm in a quick, painless way
*24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *Here you are!**
*25. What is your motto*? No motto!
*
*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *It's a great place to learn and kill time doing translations..*
27. What have you learned since joining WR? *Loads of things! Thanks everyone! Specially in Italian section.*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR?* Professional look and friendliness*
29. Chocolate or Nutella? *Both*


----------



## Calamitintin

1. What is your country of birth? *France*
2. What is your current country of residence? *depends. Now : Germany. One month ago: China*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *1,675m *
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) *as cheap as possible *
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *chocolate and then everything that can go in a salad*
7. What is your favorite word? *why !*
8. What is your least favorite word? *merde (very unsmart !)*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *Mozart's Requiem *
10. What turns you off?* people that think they are someone important but are nothing more than stupid*
11. What are your favorite books?  *HARRY POTTER *
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *Racine !*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Renoir*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *Helen Keller*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *People who "give" their lifes for others*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *Jeanne d'Arc*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *Engineer*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *CHINA !!!!!!!!*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *Don't worry, be happy !*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *Hunger and pain*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *They don't estimate themselves too much and love their friends !*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *Multilingualism !!!*
 23. How would you like to die? *Quietly, in my bed without pain*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *Hi! I missed you! *
25. What is your motto? *No motto.*

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *I like French and other languages, a friend told me about WR...*
27. What have you learned since joining WR? *many people love languages *
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *Can ask and help as much as you want*
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  *Definitely black chocolate (with almonds  )*


----------



## Victoria32

1. What is your country of birth? New Zealand
2. What is your current country of residence? New Zealand
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 155 cm 
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) Not at all! (Well hippie style since you ask)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Too many to tell
7. What is your favorite word? Primrose
8. What is your least favorite word? Sewage
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Music (In all respects)
10. What turns you off? Moustaches
11. What are your favorite books? The novels of David Gemmell
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Robert Fisk, David Gemmell, Albert Vynckier and more... 
13. Who are your favorite painters? I don't have any
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Sabriel (Garth Nix)
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Edith Cavell, Dietrich Bonhoeffer, Dag Hammerskjold, Dorothy Day 
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Metternich
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Motor racing, acting. 
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Italy
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? To be very busy in my job, and have a sunny day to look out on
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Worry about my family
21. What do you value most in your friends? Loyalty
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? The ability to sing
23. How would you like to die? In a plane crash
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Welcome home
25. What is your motto? I'm just a mouth on legs

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? To have questions answered
27. What have you learned since joining WR? Heaps! 
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? The people
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  Chocolate (Nutella, eeeuuuwww!!!!)


----------



## ps139

1. What is your country of birth? USA
2. What is your current country of residence? USA
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 6'2"
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. does 5 o'clock shadow count? 
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Italian, Italian, Mexican
7. What is your favorite word? esperanza
8. What is your least favorite word? blog
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? beauty in nature and music, and expressions of love
10. What turns you off? ugliness, hatred, ignorance, intentional falsehood & greed
11. What are your favorite books? The Everlasting Man, Baudolino, The Silmarillion,The Odyssey, The Man Who Was Thursday, The Poem of the Man-God, Romance of the 3 Kingdoms, Harry Potter, The Last of the Mohicans, Pride and Prejudice
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? G.K. Chesterton, James Fenimore Cooper, Umberto Eco, JRR Tolkien, CS Lewis, Pope Benedict XVI, Augustine, Larry David
13. Who are your favorite painters? Raphael d'Urbino & Pablo Picasso
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Hawkeye, Gandalf, Odysseus, Gabriel Syme
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? my uncle and my mother, and of course Gianluigi Buffon 
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Jesus Christ, William Wallace, St. Francis de Sales, St. John Bosco, Tecumseh, Crazy Horse, Osceola, Geronimo, Theodore Roosevelt, Pope John Paul II, Capt. Dick Winters
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Musician
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Spain or Italy
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? LOVE
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? the absence of love or hope
21. What do you value most in your friends? honesty, loyalty, and humor
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? perfect pitch
23. How would you like to die? quickly
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? "Well done, my good and faithful servant"
25. What is your motto? _Chi va piano, va sano e' va lontano_

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? I love languages
27. What have you learned since joining WR? Lots of Spanish and some good points in political discussions that I hadn't considered
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? we share a common love of languages
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  chocolate, most definitely!


----------



## Lemminkäinen

1. What is your country of birth? *Norway*
2. What is your current country of residence? *Norway*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *185 cm. (I think that's 5'11")* 
4. Men Only: Facial hair adornments, if any. *None*
5. Women Only: How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *Italian and French*
7. What is your favorite word? *Silence (the French, not the English)*
8. What is your least favorite word?* Snerk (Norwegian, describes the film you get on cocoa  )*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *Silence, calm music, beautiful nature*
10. What turns you off? *Bigots, prejudices and selfish people*
11. What are your favorite books? *Everything Tolkien, American Gods, Crime & Punishment, The House of the Dead, Master and Margarita, The Time Traveler's Wife, The History of Bestiality (Norwegian), Johnny Got His Gun*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *André Bjerke (poet), Dostoyevsky, Neil Gaiman, Douglas Adams, Kurt Vonnegut*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Leonardo, Tidemand and Gude (Norwegians)*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *Dante (the "fictional"), Väinämöinen (Kalevala), Beren (Silmarillion)*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *Bertrand Cantat*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *Saladin, the people who were active in abolishing slavery*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *Marine biologist*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *France*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *Accepting life, living every day to its fullest*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *Losing someone you love*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *Loyalty, honesty
*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *Omnilinguism (is that a word?)*  
23. How would you like to die? *Quickly and without pain, in my sleep*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *Thank God you finally came!*
25. What is your motto? *Carpe diem*

Three Four bonus questions:

26. Why did you join WR? *I love languages, and this seemed the right spot for that* 
27. What have you learned since joining WR? *Too much to list* 
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *The people* 
29. Chocolate or Nutella? *Nutella on crêpes, otherwise chocolate*


----------



## Blehh.

1. What is your country of birth? *The good 'ol US of A.*
2. What is your current country of residence? *Again, the good 'ol US of A. Haha.*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *5 ft 4 in.*
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) *Comfort is key.*
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *Thai, Indian, Mediterranean, Middle Eastern, Mexican...everything except meat/fish I guess!*
7. What is your favorite word? *blehh.  (I added it to the Firefox dictionary. XD)*
8. What is your least favorite word? *I'm not sure, actually...*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *Is it right that my mind is in the gutter at this point?*
10. What turns you off? *Body odor.*
11. What are your favorite books? *To Kill a Mockingbird, The Medium is the Massage, Leaves of Grass, The Giver, The Catcher in the Rye...I could go on!*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?* J.D. Salinger, George Orwell, etc.*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Anything abstract or impressionist.*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *CURIOUS GEORGE. x]*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *My mother.*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *Ben Franklin, Groucho Marx, Oscar Wilde.*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *Some kind of artist.*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *Brazil.*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *Sitting in a hammock with a good book, my family talking/playing in the backyard, a bowl of chocolate-covered strawberries and some Nutella just in case there's more strawberries than chocolate.*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *Losing everybody that I've loved.*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *Trust and honesty.*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *Athleticism.*
23. How would you like to die? *Peacefully.*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *You're crazy, but I still love you anyway. Come on in, chica.*
25. What is your motto? *Qué será será.*

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *Because I needed help with my Spanish homework.*
27. What have you learned since joining WR? T*hat people are over analytical and OCD, but they're not that bad anyway.  Oh, & a lot more Spanish, también.*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *People know their languages up, down, backwards, forwards and sideways.*
29. Chocolate or Nutella? *BOTH, ¡claro que si!
*


----------



## ayaram7700

GenJen54 said:


> Dear Foreros and Foreras, ​
> 
> In celebration of the Forum's *1,000,000th* post,
> we (your mod team) thought it time we get to know each and everyone of you a little better. We've put together a list of questions *you are welcome to answer* as part of this thread - and of course, we answered them too (even Mike), so you can get to know us. This thread will only be open for a *limited period of time*,
> so please answer as soon as you can.​
> With nods to Marcel Proust, Bernard Pivot
> and noted philosopher Raphus Cucullatus, we present
> the *WR "Twenty-Five Questions."*
> ​
> 
> 1. What is your country of birth? Larga y angosta faja de tierra, conocida como CHILE, el país mas bello del mundo
> 2. What is your current country of residence? USA
> 3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 1.52 m
> 4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
> 5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky, Lovely…) Casual, or less
> 6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Chilean empanadas, Thai, Chinese
> 7. What is your favorite word? entusiasmo
> 8. What is your least favorite word? Sincerely
> 9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Sense of humor
> 10. What turns you off? No sense of humor
> 11. What are your favorite books? All mystery  novels, and all the other books, except horror books. I am always changing in this topic, currently, Patrick O’Brian’s novels.
> 12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Neruda, Cortazar, Ernesto Sabato, F. Scott Fitzgerald, Steinbeck, so, so many and mysteries authors, many of them.
> 13. Who are your favorite painters? Matta, de Chirico, Picasso, Impressionists, classics
> 14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Scarlett O’Hara, Alice in Wonderland, Count of Montecristo
> 15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Myself; the Palestinian people; Cuchuflete and Lazarus in the forums, they are SO learned.
> 16. Who are your favorite characters in history?  Natives in our countries fighting the conquistadores and surviving, especially the Mapuche people in Chile
> 17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? LAWYER
> 18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? I do not live in my country, but I LOVE France and Andalucia in Spain
> 19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Reading a good book, lying on my bed, with a huge bowl of fruit,  and my favorite music: Mozart, Bach or Beethoven, or Canto Gregoriano
> 20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Bad health
> 21. What do you value most in your friends? They tolerate me, that would be more than enough
> 22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? A gift for playing an instrument, such as the piano, but exceptionally well. I love music.
> 23. How would you like to die? Same as No. 19
> 24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Hey Marta, I’ve been missing you
> 25. What is your motto?  *Just go ahead and don’t stop to think*
> 
> *Three Four bonus questions:*
> 
> 26. Why did you join WR? I needed to find a good translation for the words *unrequited love* and they pushed me into the forum and I  became addicted.
> 27. What have you learned since joining WR? That there are many translators in the world and everybody works their … off.
> 28. What is your favorite thing about WR? That you, guys, are always there for me
> 29. Chocolate or Nutella?  CHOCOLATE
> ​


----------



## zaigucis

1. What is your country of birth? Latvia
2. What is your current country of residence? Latvia
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 180 cm
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)  depends of weather, mood and place to go
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Latvian, Italian
7. What is your favorite word? zaiga 
8. What is your least favorite word? dont have 
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? good book, nature, interesting collocutor 
10. What turns you off? lies, hypocrisy
11. What are your favorite books? V. Hugo "Les Misérables" and others
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Victor Hugo
13. Who are your favorite painters? dont have
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Little sea maid? I havent think about that
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? it is to many heroes and heroienes in the world
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Mother Teresa
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? journalist
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Italy
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? love and be loved
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? to have no one to love
21. What do you value most in your friends?  honesty22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? good voice and good hearing
23. How would you like to die? asleep
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? I forgive you
25. What is your motto? All best things are for free
26. Why did you join WR? I was looking for English-Italian dictionary
 27. What have you learned since joining WR? many words in different languages
 28. What is your favorite thing about WR? That people are very helpful
 29. Chocolate or Nutella? No one, but  if I have to  choose -  chocolate(at least 70 % cacao)


----------



## ferran

GenJen54 said:


> 1. What is your country of birth? *Yugoslavia*
> 2. What is your current country of residence? *Croatia*
> 3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *180cm*
> 4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
> 5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)* i don't care *
> 6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *italian, croatian, chinese*
> 7. What is your favorite word? *Roma (the town, not the club )*
> 8. What is your least favorite word? *stoljnjak*
> 9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?* people i care for*
> 10. What turns you off?* lies*
> 11. What are your favorite books? *Harry Potter (all)*
> 12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?* i don't have a favorite one*
> 13. Who are your favorite painters? *Joan Miro', Monet, Kandinsky*
> 14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *none*
> 15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *none*
> 16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *no favorites!*
> 17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *pilot*
> 18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *Italy, Spain, Brazil, England, Argentina*
> 19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *love and freedom*
> 20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *being alone*
> 21. What do you value most in your friends? *sincerity*
> 22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *painting*
> 23. How would you like to die? *without pain and very old and not alone*
> 24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *you can go back home if you don't like it here*
> 25. What is your motto? *Be you*
> 
> *Three Four bonus questions:*
> 
> 26. Why did you join WR? *i was looking for a good dictionary and i found it!*
> 27. What have you learned since joining WR? *many words and interesting cultural facts*
> 28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *people from all around*
> 29. Chocolate or Nutella? *nutella*


----------



## übermönch

1. What is your country of birth?*
Die Räterepublik*
 2. What is your current country of residence?*
Abtei Lorsch (occupied by Prussia as of now!)*
 3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.
*185cm*
 4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.*
I'd love a vandyke beard and a Napoleon III. moustache - It just doesn't grow!*
 5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?
*Meat! No matter how it's served.*
 7. What is your favorite word?
*SO!/ТАК!/WELL!*
 8. What is your least favorite word?
*Ordnung*
 9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
*Bipolar disorder + my droogies *
 10. What turns you off?
*The same!*
11. What are your favorite books?*
Brevier, Also Sprach Zarathustra, l'homme qui rit,  Gilgamesh, diaries of various important historical figures*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?
*Brecht, Rilke, Tsvetayeva 'n Mayakovski; Rosemary Sutcliff, R.E.Howard, H.G.Wells,  M.A.Bulgakov*
 13. Who are your favorite painters?*
Otto Dix, Frank Frazetta, Malevich, Ken Kelly, Simone Martini, Gerald Brom, Chagall
* 14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
*Conan, the Barbarian; Zarathustra!*
 15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?
*Alexander Fleming,  Richard Stallman, Nicolai Vavilov and all those whom nobody knows!*
 16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
*老子, Ἐπίκουρος*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
*World domination*
18. In what country other than your own would you like to live? *
Doesn't matter, somewhere you can be free - Netherlands or Rwanda or some Kibbutz *
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
*Limited satiation of primary needs after stacatos of misery*
 20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
*Nescessarity*
 21. What do you value most in your friends?
*Liberté, Egalité, Fraternité*
 22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
*The ability to fly*
 23. How would you like to die?
*Fly high and dive down*
 24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
*You account has expired *
 25. What is your motto?*
Hungriger, greif nach dem Buch:es ist eine Waffe.* 

[...]
29. Chocolate or Nutella? 
*Chocolate! and nothing but chocolate!*


----------



## aulait

Ooooh this looks fun

1. What is your country of birth? England
2. What is your current country of residence? England
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 5'5
4. Men Only: Facial hair adornments, if any. -
5. Women Only: How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) - sophisticated  or so...I hope. I like suits, nice jumpers, dress shirts, boots and clean/natural styles.
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Fruit tea and apples. For dish, poulet au cidre
7. What is your favorite word? Essence
8. What is your least favorite word? Skin
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Music, poetry and Nietzsche books.
10. What turns you off? Objects/people that express for example 10 lines for a statement that only requires 1. So basically, people who waffle.
11. What are your favorite books? The Gate by Natsume Soseki and Le Horla by Maupassant.
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Thomas Hardy, Basho (haiku poet), Natsume Soseki, Maupassant, Maurice Leblanc, Rousseau and Nietzsche.
13. Who are your favorite painters? I don't know much about art...
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Hamlet 
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Maupassant 
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Charles de Gaulle, Micheal Heseltine and Margaret Thatcher.
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? I would like to work in some pharmaceutical company as a researcher
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? France
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Knowledge and fulfilment
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Ignorance and immobility
21. What do you value most in your friends? Trust and sincerity
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? A gift to speak French fluently. 
23. How would you like to die? I would like to be poisoned wth cyanide.
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? -
25. What is your motto? Without music life would be an error.

                          Three Four bonus questions:

 26. Why did you join WR? Because I wanted I needed help on French and I wanted to help others at English.
 27. What have you learned since joining WR? That French is more clearly expressed than English.
 28. What is your favorite thing about WR? Its easily accessible
 29. Chocolate or Nutella?  Chocolat, and it must be dark.


----------



## greyeyedgoddess

Here we go...

1. *What is your country of birth?* China 
2. *What is your current country of residence?* USA
3. *What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.* Hehe short. Okay, 157 cm (5'2").
4. *Men Only:* *Facial hair adornments, if any. *N/A
5. *Women Only: How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) *I think my fashion sense is not bad...I'm into the Urban Outfitters kind of style...
6. *What are your favorite foods (by category)? *Most vegetables esp. cucumbers, basically all soy products, and cereal. I'm a health nut hehe.
7. *What is your favorite word? *Oh that's hard...ubiquitous is one of my faves. I also like glockenspiel.
8. *What is your least favorite word? *haha basically all the ones that are so hard to pronounce I get tongue-tied...can't thin of one.
9. *What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *Music. Friends. Eating. and Sleeping.
10. *What turns you off? *Lectures.
11. *What are your favorite books? *Oh that's a long list...to make it short: To Kill A Mockingbird, The Secret Life of Bees, Homer's The Odyssey (mainly because of Athena), Absolutely Normal Chaos, Zelda Wisdom, The Great Gatsby, Of Mice and Men, Mrs. Dalloway 
12.*Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *John Steinbeck, Robert Frost, Virginia Woolf
13. *Who are your favorite painters? *Claude Monet, Edgar Degas (esp. "Four Dancers"), Pierre Auguste Renoir...also rather like Leonardo Da Vinci
14. *Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *the Greek goddess Athena (of course), Mary Lou Finney, Scout, Noah Calhoun from The Notebook, Zhao Min (this character from a Chinese novel, Yi Tian Tu Long Ji), Xiao Yan Zi (from the ever popular Huan Zhu Ge Ge)
15. *Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *Still thinking about that one...
16. *Who are your favorite characters in history? *Julius Caesar (I came, I saw, I conquered) and Mohandas Gandhi
17. *What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *Acting. Now that'd be fun. But it's a tough industry. Still a student now though.
18 *In what country other than your own would you like to live? *In France...or China.
19. *What is your idea of earthly happiness? *Being in love.
20. *What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *Getting your heart broken.
21. *What do you value most in your friends? *Compassion, honesty, and responsibility
22. *What natural gift would you most like to possess? *Overall, I'd just like to be more...on top of things.
23. *How would you like to die? *Oh dear I don't think I want to die quite just yet! But peacefully, I guess.
24. *If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *Welcome?
25. *What is your motto? *You just can't beat the person who never gives up. - Babe Ruth

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. *Why did you join WR? *Since I've been using the dictionary to get help w/ French for a while, and I thought I could help others w/ English/Chinese.
27. *What have you learned since joining WR? *Well, I just joined...but in the past I've learned how to place the "lui" in sentences.
28. *What is your favorite thing about WR? *Convenient, helpful responses.
29. *Chocolate or Nutella?*  NUTELLA. Life is nothing w/out nutella and a nice piece of bread.


----------



## Phoebe1112

1. *What is your country of birth? USA*
2. *What is your current country of residence? USA*
3. *What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. About 5' 4"*
4. *Men Only:* *Facial hair adornments, if any.*
5. *Women Only: How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) ???*
6. *What are your favorite foods (by category)? Italian*
7. *What is your favorite word? Okay *
8. *What is your least favorite word? Cuss words*
9. *What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? The Bible*
10. *What turns you off? Being up until like 2am*
11. *What are your favorite books? The Bible*
12.*Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? I don't really have favorites.*
13. *Who are your favorite painters? I don't pay a lot of attention to art, either.*
14. *Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Hmm, I can't think of any off the top of my head.*
15. *Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Jesus, and various people who serve Him*
16. *Who are your favorite characters in history? Jesus, and the various people who served Him*
17. *What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Well, I'm in high school right now, so I would totally like to get past that, lol. I think I want to be an elementary school teacher.*
18 *In what country other than your own would you like to live? I think it would be fun to go to Latin America to see what it's like, but I've never been to another country so I don't know. I'm happy here in the USA. *
19. *What is your idea of earthly happiness? Peace with God through His grace*
20. *What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Being at enmity with God*
21. *What do you value most in your friends? Christian character, which includes loyalty, honesty, and kindness*
22. *What natural gift would you most like to possess? I only get one? lol*
23. *How would you like to die? With encouraging friends who remind me of all the wonderful things in Heaven that I'm just about to see*
24. *If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? "**Well done, good and faithful servant!"*
25. *What is your motto? I don't really have one.*

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. *Why did you join WR? So I could get somebody to tell me how to roll the Spanish RR*
27. *What have you learned since joining WR? A bit more Spanish, more about various cultures*
28. *What is your favorite thing about WR? There are just SO many people here, that you can find out so much, so fast!*
29. *Chocolate or Nutella?*  *Chocolate rules.*


----------



## sarcie

1. *What is your country of birth? Ireland (I'm a 'Wegian!)*
2. *What is your current country of residence? Germany *
3. *What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 5'10" *
4. *Men Only:* *Facial hair adornments, if any.*
5. *Women Only: How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) I don't do fashion - if I can't walk/stand/sit/lounge in it, I don't buy it! *
6. *What are your favorite foods (by category)? Pretty much anything that is cooked for me! I have an unusual love of sandwiches, too. *
7. *What is your favorite word? Leaba (Irish = bed), nice meaning, nice sound to it  *
8. *What is your least favorite word? Geil (gets me into trouble with Dutch friends, but I can't stop using it - the German meaning, of course!) *
9. *What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Breathtaking scenery *
10. *What turns you off? Getting up at the same time every morning *
11. *What are your favorite books? See next question (useless at remembering titles...) *
12.*Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? I don't read much poetry, so I'll do writers - Austen, Wilde, Nick Hornby, Bill Bryson, Roald Dahl, C.S. Lewis and Lawrence Durrell *
13. *Who are your favorite painters? More into sculpture - I like Amor and Psyche and the Four Slaves*
14. *Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? The BFG and Harry Potter! *
15. *Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *
16. *Who are your favorite characters in history? Anne Frank and the Scholls *
17. *What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Professional rugby player (my non-linguistic passion!) *
18 *In what country other than your own would you like to live? France, Italy, St. Martinique, any of the South Pacific islands... *
19. *What is your idea of earthly happiness? Sitting in a café, drinking espresso and watching the world go by (shallow, I know, but it makes me so content!) *
20. *What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Loneliness and despair - the loss of hope*
21. *What do you value most in your friends? Loyalty, openness and open-mindedness*
22. *What natural gift would you most like to possess? Self-control! *
23. *How would you like to die? Quietly, in my sleep and after those that I love *
24. *If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? N/a. You die, you're dead, that's it for me. *
25. *What is your motto? Always keep an open mind *

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. *Why did you join WR? Silly French spelling question *
27. *What have you learned since joining WR? That I'm not the only crazy person out there who lists "languages" as a hobby!*
28. *What is your favorite thing about WR? The friendliness of the forer@s*
29. *Chocolate or Nutella?* *Chocolate - dark, dark, sinful chocolate...  *


----------



## LouisaB

1. What is your country of birth? England
2. What is your current country of residence? England
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 5' 7"
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) Classic, aka old fashioned and frumpy
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Everything that's bad for me
7. What is your favorite word? transcendent
8. What is your least favorite word? anything ending in 'ism', except 'prism'
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? standing up for something one believes in
10. What turns you off? cynicism
11. What are your favorite books? To Kill A Mocking Bird, Lord Of The Rings, Scallagrigg, The Nun's Story
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Gerard Manley Hopkins, John Donne, Shakespeare, Dickens, Steinbeck
13. Who are your favorite painters? Van Gogh
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Nicholas Nickleby, Atticus Finch, Gandalf, D'Artagnan, Anne Eliot ('Persuasion')
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Thomas More, Thomas Latimer, Edith Cavell, Violette Szabo, Martin Luther King, and my father
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Elizabeth I, the Great Condé, Thomas More, Winston Churchill
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Probation officer
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?France
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Millions of people reading or seeing my stories - and liking them
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Nobody reading a book I've written
21. What do you value most in your friends? Reading my books!
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? To breathe without asthma
23. How would you like to die? At home, surrounded by family, with the Dream of Gerontius playing in the background
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? 'Welcome home'
25. What is your motto? Stand up in the place where you live

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? Needed help with a French word not on the dictionary
27. What have you learned since joining WR? Humility
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? Different time zones. There'll always be at least one of my friends who's in.
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  Chocolate cherry liqueurs....


----------



## Pink bubbles

1. What is your country of birth? USA
2. What is your current country of residence? yet again, the USA
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 5'3ish"
4. Men Only: 
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) um, I'm not. When I try to be, it goes all wonky (sorry if that's not a word - probably isn't) - comfort is key, though.
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Pasta is my friend! Then bread...(yaye carbohydrates!)
7. What is your favorite word? squiggly - I don't know why, so don't ask.
8. What is your least favorite word? words that are demeaning to people - it makes me sad when others get made fun of... 
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? I don't know how to answer that, in truth, so here's my best guess... people who know what they're talking about
10. What turns you off? intolerant, insensitive people
11. What are your favorite books? Don't have just one, so I'm going to tell you a category: historical fiction, at the moment
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Ones who write well, and have a point to what they're writing (and you can tell WHAT they are trying to get across to you) - also, performance/slam poetry...it makes me laugh, because it is very RANDOM - yaye randomness! 
13. Who are your favorite painters? I don't really have ones.
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Ones who aren't ditzy or full of themselves (stuck-up)
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Don't really know - haven't thought about it all that much
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? I'd definitely have to say Elizabeth I - she rocks my world (because politiques are WAY cool in my book)
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Since I don't have a profession, I guess that I'd have to say that I would like to give being a paramedic a shot. (excuse my slang)
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Probably Switzerland.
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Err...don't have any clue as to what I'm supposed to say to that!
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Being naive and oblivious as to what opportunities are out there in the world to experience...
21. What do you value most in your friends? That's definitely a hard one; probably their honesty/bluntness with me (telling me when I need to shut my mouth!)
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? Having a sense of humor that people understand/appreciate
23. How would you like to die? Fast, but knowing that I'm loved.
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? (I have no clue.)
25. What is your motto? Hakuna matata (I probably didn't spell that right...)

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? To improve my French and horrible English grammar - to ask questions that might seem dumb, but I truly don't understand.
27. What have you learned since joining WR? That I have no idea what I am doing and that I didn't know as much as I thought that I did.
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? How many discussions are going on all of the time and how you can pretty much ask anything about grammar (and still have people answer you courtously)
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  I'm partial to both, but chocolate is more widely available (and there are a lot more varieties)


----------



## purpledragon

1. What is your country of birth?              China
2. What is your current country of residence?  Singapore
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 170cm
4. Men Only: Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. Women Only: How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)I only wear casual cloth, just make myself comfortable.
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?     chinese food
7. What is your favorite word?      hope
8. What is your least favorite word?           war
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?  discuss with many friends
10. What turns you off?       when I feel lonely 
11. What are your favorite books?     Hongloumeng( A Dream of Red Mansions )
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?     Libai(poet),Caoxueqin(writer) and Shakespeare
13. Who are your favorite painters?     Zhengbanqiao and Michelangelo
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?     William Wallace  
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?  I guess I'll choose my mom.Because she fight against two kinds of cancer for several years and still live an optimistic life.
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?   Qin Shihuang ,the first emperor in China
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? one of those dieticians
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?   France
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?    reunion with family
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?  Lost my goal
21. What do you value most in your friends?   loyalty and humor
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?   I wish I could understand what animals talking
23. How would you like to die?   die without disease
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?  oh,you are early.
25. What is your motto?      whether you think you can or think you can't---you are right.
Three Four bonus questions:

26. Why did you join WR?       when I surf the internet I found this place by accident
27. What have you learned since joining WR?   I have a long way to go.
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? I made some friends and have a chance to introduce our culture to everyone.
29. Chocolate or Nutella?   chocolate of course


----------



## Hockey13

Here's mine. Sorry to come late to the party.

1. What is your country of birth?
I was born in New Jersey, USA, but I was born a dual citizen of the United States and Germany.

2. What is your current country of residence?
USA
 
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.
5'8"
 
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
None
 
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)

 
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?
Italian, Japanese, American, German. That's as categorical as I can get.
 
7. What is your favorite word?
Triskaidekaphobia. It means an abnormal fear of the number thirteen.

8. What is your least favorite word?
Test.

9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
Contentedness with life leads to me being happy in all of those things.

10. What turns you off?
People who respond, "I don't know...CAN you?"

11. What are your favorite books? 
If I have to choose a series of books, I'd go with Harry Potter.

12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?
I enjoy Joseph Conrad and Wilfred Owen.

13. Who are your favorite painters?
I include comic artists in this.
J. M. W. Turner
Bill Watterson
Gary Larson

14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
Unsure.

15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?
Unsure.

16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
I'm fascinated by the typical soldier on both sides of WWII. I wouldn't call them "favorites" as they had rough spots, but I find the mentality interesting.

17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
Professional political columnist/journalist.

18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
Germany or Italy.
 
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
To do something that I enjoy, get paid for it, be surrounded by people I love and enjoy, and to be able to spend time with them.

20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
No hockey for extended periods of time...also to not have anyone to love.
 
21. What do you value most in your friends?
Intellect and honesty.

22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
Greater intellect.
 
23. How would you like to die?
Asphyxiation or atomic bomb...both seem relatively painless.

24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
You picked the right religion.

25. What is your motto?
I haven't got one.

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR?
I enjoy forums and I enjoy languages. It is a great tool for better learning my own language and learning new ones.

27. What have you learned since joining WR?
A lot of Italian and that my German isn't up to par.

28. What is your favorite thing about WR?
The community and the quick help.

29. Chocolate or Nutella? 
Chocolate in a landslide.


----------



## Mate

1. What is your country of birth? Argentina
2. What is your current country of residence? Argentina
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 1,80 m
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. Short beard, mustache, long hair.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Argentine style barbecued sweetbreads sided with organic green salad, fondue, milanesas con papas fritas, chiken ravioli with bolognese sauce, sashimi...
7. What is your favorite word? Wisdom
8. What is your least favorite word? Ignorance
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Nature
10. What turns you off? Bureacracy, mediocrity, supidity.
11. What are your favorite books? This is a tough one. I pass.
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Borges, Cortázar, Arlt, H. Quiroga, Cervantes, Shakespeare, Yourcenar...
13. Who are your favorite painters? Dalí, Miró, Kandinsky, Picasso...
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? None
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? None
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? José de San Martín, Domigo F. Sarmiento, Ghandi, Jesus, Ernesto Guevara.
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? None
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? No other.
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Live in peace with myself surrounded by my loved ones
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Selfishness, paranoia, greed.
21. What do you value most in your friends? Faithfulness.
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? None
23. How would you like to die? The way I lived, with no fear.
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? What was he thinking?, I mean the f*****g idiot that let you get in here?
25. What is your motto? Here and now.

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? Because I needed a few answers to complete a menu in English 
27. What have you learned since joining WR? I'm a pedant but I'm not alone. Seriously, to be humble. And a lot about other cultures. 
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? Openness
29. Chocolate or Nutella? Truckloads of both. [/quote]


----------



## Namakemono

1. What is your country of birth? Spain
2. What is your current country of residence? Denmark
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 1,70 m. 
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. Nah, they look horrible on me.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? I adore pasta. It's the biggest achievement in the history of food. Any Italian and Spanish dishes are good too.
7. What is your favorite word? Disonancia
8. What is your least favorite word? Mucho
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? The work of creative, spiritual, and emotional artists.
10. What turns you off? Noisy parties.
11. What are your favorite books? I don't read as much as I should, but I'm enjoying very much the book I'm currently reading: 'Therapy' by David Lodge.
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Arturo Pérez-Reverte
13. Who are your favorite painters? I like baroque and pop-art in general. If I had to choose a painter it would be Diego Velázquez. 
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? James Bond and Corto Maltese.
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Alfred Hitchcock and Sigmund Freud.
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? The first Roman emperors.
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Composer.
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Italy or Japan.
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? I would like to lead a happy life with my family in our current society.
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Being submitted voluntarily.
21. What do you value most in your friends? Faithfulness.
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? Charisma, don de gentes.
23. How would you like to die? Happily and quietly.
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? We have a lot to discuss.
25. What is your motto? I'm always _slightly_ right.

*Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? Because I'm studying translation
27. What have you learned since joining WR? Lots of things, not only about languages. 
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? There are lots of helpful people.
29. Chocolate or Nutella? Nutella.


----------



## Cecilio

1. What is your country of birth? Spain
2. What is your current country of residence? Spain
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 1.79
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. Short beard.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? I'm a vegetarian, so I like... vegetables (especially chocolate).
7. What is your favorite word? Concordia.
8. What is your least favorite word? Solidario/a. (Too many hypocrites have used it).
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Music.
10. What turns you off? Noise.
11. What are your favorite books? Those by Dostoievski, Kafka, Robert Walser, Richard Ford, Clarice Lispector and all Latin/Greek classics.
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? The afore-mentioned and many more.
13. Who are your favorite painters? Kandinsky, Hopper.
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Josef K.
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Anybody who tries not to lie.
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Cincinnatus, Cecilius Metellus and other characters from the time of the Roman Republic.
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Having a bookshop, being a librarian or becoming a scholar in the field of classical studies. But now it's too late for me, I don't think I can have any of these jobs.
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Italy, especially Rome.
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? No idea.
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Being alone when you don't want to.
21. What do you value most in your friends? Truth.
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? I'm quite satisfied with mine.
23. How would you like to die? I don't know.
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Something in Latin.
25. What is your motto? One I like is: "Ius maximum, inuiria maxima"

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? A student of mine told me about it and I find it very useful.
27. What have you learned since joining WR? Many many things. About languages and co-existence.
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? The good atmosphere among the foreros. The politeness.
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  I'm afraid both.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

GenJen54 said:


> 1. What is your country of birth? *Italy..easy, ain't it?*
> 2. What is your current country of residence? *Italy.*
> 3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *185 cm, more or less 6 ft 2.*
> 4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. *none*
> 5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
> 6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *Pasta, raw fish and meat, any kind of sweets.*
> 7. What is your favorite word? *felicità (happiness)*
> 8. What is your least favorite word?* sofferenza (sorrow)*
> 9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *respectively a winning idea, wisdom, my girlfriend when she smiles at me.*
> 10. What turns you off? *hypocrisy, selfishness, ignorance.*
> 11. What are your favorite books? *None or too many.*
> 12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *Catullo, O. Wilde, J. Deaver, H. Mankell.*
> 13. Who are your favorite painters? *Van Gogh, Rembrandt.*
> 14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *Robin Hood*
> 15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *My grandfather: He fought in the Second World War from 1936 to 1945 and he was able to come home alive.*
> 16. Who are your favorite characters in history?* Caesar Augustus, Alexander the Great.*
> 17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *Doctor: what's better than saving people's lives?*
> 18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *Scotland, Ireland, Sweden (Brazil if I were minted and I could live without working)*
> 19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *A quiet, peaceful life with my own family.*
> 20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *Not being able to help someone I love: It hurts way too much.*
> 21. What do you value most in your friends? *Selflessness, honesty.*
> 22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *I'd like to be able to read people's minds.*
> 23. How would you like to die? *With dignity, before  reaching the stage of being a burden to my family. Dying during the sleep would be ok.*
> 24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *I'm sorry, but I had to do it.*
> 25. What is your motto? *None.*
> 
> *Three Four bonus questions:*
> 
> 26. Why did you join WR? *I love to communicate and improving my English is the best way to do it with people all around the World.*
> 27. What have you learned since joining WR? *Something new every day.*
> 28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *It's very useful and also a great company when I feel lonely.*
> 29. Chocolate or Nutella? *Both (choco is better, though )*


----------



## carrieaa

1. What is your country of birth? *USA*
2. What is your current country of residence? *same*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *short/average*
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. 
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)*Casual*
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *lefse, tortilla and black beans*
7. What is your favorite word? *travieso/a*
8. What is your least favorite word?* flood*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *exchanges between cultures*
10. What turns you off? *the rich get richer and the poor get poorer*
11. What are your favorite books? *the Bible, the 12 Step Big Book*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *Laura Ingalls Wilder, Leon Uris*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Van Gogh, Rembrandt.*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *Robin Hood*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *Franklin and Eleanor Roosevelt, Bono, JF Kennedy*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?* Fray Bartolome de las Casas, Oscar Romero*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *Peace Corps*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *Guatemla, England, Iran*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *A quiet, peaceful life with my own family.*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *Addiction*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *Those who live their faith to the best of their ability*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *Leadership inspiration *
23. How would you like to die? *With confidence in the next stage*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *It's what you expected, and more.*
25. What is your motto? *Live this one day only*

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *Dictionary and translation*
27. What have you learned since joining WR? *An amazing group of folks interested in language and culture.  Very educated and very expressive.*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *Almost instant help for language questions, 24/7.  *
29. Chocolate or Nutella? *Neither.*


----------



## quitejaded

1. What is your country of birth? Australia
2. What is your current country of residence? USA
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 5'6"
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) Not very fashionable. I wear punky things and sporty things and jeans.
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Rice
7. What is your favorite word? Favourite word? Why would you have one?
8. What is your least favorite word? Same thing here.
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? A really smart guy
10. What turns you off? Female-superiority
11. What are your favorite books? Westing Game
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Fiona Apple
13. Who are your favorite painters? N/A
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Kiddo from Kill Bill
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Uma Thurman?
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? I don't know
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Everything
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Argentina
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Content with the self and others
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Depression in which emotions can still be felt
21. What do you value most in your friends? warmth and understanding
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? curiosity
23. How would you like to die? I don't know
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Welcome
25. What is your motto? I don't have a motto

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? To learn spanish
27. What have you learned since joining WR? I can't remember it all
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? I get to post! yay!
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  Ew, what the heck is nutella? Sounds gross


----------



## Alicky

1. What is your country of birth? Argentina
2. What is your current country of residence? Argentina
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 1.67 cm
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) It depends on my mood....and the weather....and what I'm doing.
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Fish, Meat, Vegetables
7. What is your favorite word? Compota
8. What is your least favorite word? Don't have one.
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?Music
10. What turns you off? Arrogance
11. What are your favorite books? Anna Karenina, Los Miserables, Martín Fierro, Jane Eyre, Sense and Sensibility and Harry Potter
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? José Saramago, Agatha Christie, Lorca, García Marquéz
13. Who are your favorite painters? Dali  and my cousin Vicky
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?  Don't have one
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? So many and so little time.... Those who work to make the world a better place.
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Manuel Belgrano,
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Writer
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? UK, Autralia, Italy.
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Peace an being with my loved ones.
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Turno on the TV and watch the news.
21. What do you value most in your friends? Honesty, understanding.
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? Patience
23. How would you like to die? In my sleep.
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? What took you so long?
25. What is your motto? Don't have one.

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? To pester other people with my queries
27. What have you learned since joining WR? A lot
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? The people
29. Chocolate or Nutella? Dulce de Leche.


----------



## Lusitania

Sorry to arrive late to the party, but I'm sending this for the second time! 

1. What is your country of birth? Portugal
2. What is your current country of residence? Portugal
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 1.76
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. Unlike what you’ve heard in your countries… Portuguese women go to depilation centres and they do not have moustaches! 
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) It depends on the occasion and mood it can be just comfortable, casual or exotic. Just like to feel good and comfortable.
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Especially Mediterranean food and Asean. I could live on codefish, tapas, tortilla, cheese, ham, curry andvegetables. And of course never forgetting tea and coffee.
7. What is your favorite word? Saudade, Carinho.
8. What is your least favorite word? Solidarity or Charity. I’ve worked in too many ngos to know how huge the lie can be. 
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Reading and reading and listening to music. Silence and meditation. Nice chat with interesting people.
10. What turns you off? Rude and arrogant people (especially if they are being racist).
11. What are your favorite books? All byClarice Lispector, José Mauro de Vasconcellos, Natália Correia, Virginia Woolf, Simone Beauvoir, Marguerite Duras, Clarissa Pinkola Estes, Fernando Pessoa, Luiz Pacheco, Borges and many others that I don’t remember right now.
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? The mentioned above and many more that I don’t remember right now.
13. Who are your favorite painters? Paula Rêgo, Frida Kahlo.
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Don’t remember any. 
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Ghandi.
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Those kept in the shadows of history and that did an outstanding work for others, I can think of many Portuguese women in the beginning of the last century that portuguese history books forgot about. 
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? I love my work, as an alternative I could be a proud bookshop owner as I love to read. 
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? I could go and live for a while in any other country for professional reasons. For personal reasons, if I really had to move I would prefer Spain or Brazil where it’s bound to be less dramatic if I feel homesick as I usually feel when I’m abroad.
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? There is just a minute sometimes when everything seems perfect for any particular reason. 
To be in love and to be loved back, to be in a place where you feel like you are welcome and you fit. To feel that you are improving and doing your best.
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Solitude, not being able to relate to other people.
21. What do you value most in your friends? Honesty and tolerance.
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? To be more patient.
23. How would you like to die? With dignity. If possible, without too much pain J
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? What took you sooooo long?!. 
Really, I’d like to hear: you did your best.
25. What is your motto? "Don't gain the world and lose your soul, wisdom is better than silver or gold." by Bob Marley



*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? I was starting to learn Spanish and I looked for an online dictionary and started to use it. Never noticed the forums but one day I googled the words Portuguese and Spanish and found myself in a very interesting discussion about both countries and decided to register myself.
27. What have you learned since joining WR? More Portuguese and Spanish and lot about cooperation and interaction with others.
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? Everybody being polite and respectful of others opinion. I also enjoy very much the foreros at the Portuguese/Spanish forums. 
29. Chocolate or Nutella? Brigadeiros J


----------



## elpoderoso

1. What is your country of birth? Ireland
2. What is your current country of residence? England
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimetres or whatever standard of measurement you like. 6ft give or take an inch
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. eyebrows
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Mexican, anything with chilis and peppers
7. What is your favorite word? monk
8. What is your least favorite word? basically
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? music
10. What turns you off? pedants
11. What are your favorite books? anything by Louis De Bernieres, Cormac McCarthy, Umberto Eco, Roddy Doyle and lord of the rings
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Morrissey, Black Francis 
13. Who are your favorite painters? not interested
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Winston Smith, Sancho Panza
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Larry David
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? n/a
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Rock star of course
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Spain
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? don't know
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? James Blunt
21. What do you value most in your friends? Sense of humour
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? Confidence
23. How would you like to die? very quickly
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? I made a mess of that, didn't i?
25. What is your motto? n/a

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? I'm trying to learn spanish, and so far wr has widened the horizon of my ignorance
27. What have you learned since joining WR? That i don't know as much as i think i do
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? It's free
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  Cheese


----------



## AngelEyes

1. What is your country of birth? *USA*
2. What is your current country of residence? *USA*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 5 ft. 3 inches
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) Soft & Sexy; Classy & Feminine
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Dark chocolate ice cream, Pizza, everything-but-the-kitchen-sink salads 
7. What is your favorite word? Soul
8. What is your least favorite word? c**t
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Divine Inspiration
10. What turns you off? Anything or anyone crying because of pain or loneliness
11. What are your favorite books? Angelspeake
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Anything written by children
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Jean* *Béraud*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Apparently no one special enough to stick in my brain
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Edgar Cayce, John Willner, Sophia Mason: teachers, all.
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Christ, Mozart, Lincoln, Einstein
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? I'd want to be King of the World (No one would have to live under the thumb of anyone else ever again.)
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Italy, England
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Learning to change fear and disappointment into strength and opportunity
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Unrealized potential
21. What do you value most in your friends? Intelligence & a sense of humor
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? I'd like to have the ability to fly while being invisible.
23. How would you like to die? Alone, in peace, with no pain
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? "Don't get too comfortable; I'm sending you back."
25. What is your motto? I have two: "Whatever our souls are made of...his and mine are the same" (Emily Bronte) / "The longest living thing...is unrequited love."(Unknown)

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? To learn new things
27. What have you learned since joining WR? People are people, and the same all over the world
28. What is your favorite thing about WR?The surprising arrival of brand new friends
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  YES


----------



## OCCASVS

1. What is your country of birth?
Italy
2. What is your current country of residence?
Italy
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.
~170cm
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
-
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?
Pasta (in particular _orecchiette_), bread, pizza with tomato sauce, pudding
7. What is your favorite word?
Ataraxia
8. What is your least favorite word?
Faith
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
My life itself
10. What turns you off?
Too many things 
11. What are your favorite books? 
1984
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?
George Orwell
13. Who are your favorite painters?
Казимир Малевич
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
-
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?
I haven't any hero. The person I admire the most is Epicurus
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
Alexander the Great, Marcus Aurelius
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
-
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
-
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
Ataraxia and aponia
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
Having really nothing to do
21. What do you value most in your friends?
Honesty
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
I've got everything I like.
23. How would you like to die?
While sleeping
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
Don't worry. Heaven is just an illusion. There's nothing after death.
25. What is your motto?
-

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR?
Because there are a lot of people interested in learning languages, such as me.
27. What have you learned since joining WR?
Too many things 
28. What is your favorite thing about WR?
Its community
29. Chocolate or Nutella? 
Chocolate!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

*Alright...  My turn:*
 
1. What is your country of birth?  2. What is your current country of residence?  
*La pequeña Venecia => The most diverse country in the world => Venezuela.*

3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.  
*The measure I like?  Well, I like rather tall guys, yeah...*

4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. 
*N/A*

5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky, Lovely…)  
*I'm not quite what people would call fashionable...  Let's say I wear a lot of black (easier to match) and generally pay more attention to little details, such as earrings, lipstick, perfume...*

6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?  
*Mmmmh...  Tough one!  I guess caesar chicken salad, Italian lasagna, Venezuelan cachapas, Mexican tostadas, and pizzaaaaa!*

7. What is your favorite word? 
*In Spanish, Ñacurutu.  I just learned it, and I find it quite funny!  In English, "get" almighty.  It's the 'joker', you can use it for virtually everything!*

8. What is your least favorite word?
*Future.  It just sounds too tangible!  It's annoying...*

9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
*Music!  Especially, Sting, Yanni, Norah Jones & Vanessa Mae (they're geniuses!)*

10. What turns you off?
*Ow!  That's what that red button at the back of my neck works for?  Didn't know...*

11. What are your favorite books? 
*Waow...  Really hard to say.  The Bible (don't care what people might think, it's a jewel in all possible ways), "Rebeca" by Daphne Du Maurier, Antología Poética de Mario Benedetti, Anne Frank's Diary, "Pride and Prejudice" (yes, Jane again...), The Knight on the Rusty Armour by Bob Fisher...  I don't know, these are the ones I recall right now.*

12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?
*Mario Benedetti, Gabriela Mistral, Bob Casey, Jane Austen, Pablo Neruda, Renny Yagosesky, G. B. Shaw, Antonio Machado, Stephen King, Claribel Alegría, W. B. Yeats, and many, many, many others.*

13. Who are your favorite painters? (Artists, actually)
*"if I were a painter..."  I don't know, they're too many!  Maybe Andy Warhol, Alejandro Otero, Matisse, Michellangelo, and perhaps 2 or 3 on every possible cathegory.   *

14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
*Gaturro (just too funny!  He saves the world by giving us smiles to survive...)*

15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?
*Does such thing exist?!*

16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
*Alexander the Great, no doubt!  They say he was a drunken jerk, but what a smart, determined, strong-willed, organized drunken jerk he was, anyway!  No other imperfect human being has ever achieved as much as he did in his field...*

17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
*I'd like to go back to translating/interpreting...  I miss it so much, snif, snif...* 

18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
*I don't really care, as long as I'm there with the love of my life.*

19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
*Being aware of the present moment and enjoying it, instead of dropping it away...  Every second is the happiest, if you know how to live it.*

20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
*1992.  It was one of the most terrible years for Africa, a continent I'm deeply attached to.*

21. What do you value most in your friends?
*The fact that they're my friends... and they know when to be supportive, and when to leave me alone.*

22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
*You mean, besides everlasting life?  I think it would be the power of mending hearts.  Nothing hurts me more than other people's pain.*

23. How would you like to die?
*Well, I wouldn't really like to, if you don't mind...* 

24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
*"What in the world are you doing here?!?!  Come on, go back to earth RIGHT NOW!!!!!"*

25. What is your motto?
*I don't have a motto, I have a limo!*  


*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR?
*By chance, mainly.  Don't you just love the Internet?  *

27. What have you learned since joining WR?
*I just reinforced the beauty and practicity of English language.*

28. What is your favorite thing about WR?
*"So... I get to explain my point of view in the matter, and nobody gets mad?!?"*

29. Chocolate or Nutella?  
*Chocolate ice cream with Nutella as some sort of syrup...  Mmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!*


----------



## Inguca

1. What is your country of birth?  Costa Rica
2. What is your current country of residence?  Costa Rica
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.  1,67 m
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)  Not fashionable at all!!
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?  Ice cream - chocolate
7. What is your favorite word?  I don't have one.
8. What is your least favorite word? I rather not say it...
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?  Reading
10. What turns you off?   When the printer does not work
11. What are your favorite books?  Too many
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?  Saramago, García Márquez, Anne Tyler, Anita Shreve, Marcela Serrano, and my latest discovery, Laura Restrepo
13. Who are your favorite painters?  I don't know much about painting
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?  Harry Potter
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?  Good people
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?  Jesus
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?  Writing
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?  New York City, specifically
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?  Peace, health, work and MONEY!! 
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?  The death of someone you love
21. What do you value most in your friends?  Truth and loyalty
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?  Good vision
23. How would you like to die?  From a stroke
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?  Welcome!
25. What is your motto?  I have no motto

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR?  A friend recommended the page to me
27. What have you learned since joining WR?  Lots of things!
28. What is your favorite thing about WR?  Apart from being educational, it's entertaining, the way people begin with certain subject and end with a completely different thing
29. Chocolate or Nutella? [/quote]  Both


----------



## RIU

1. What is your country of birth? Catalunya.
2. What is your current country of residence? Catalunya
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 1'80.
4. Men Only: Facial hair adornments, if any. No
5. Women Only: How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? all
7. What is your favorite word? xiuxiuejar
8. What is your least favorite word? follow me
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? My childs
10. What turns you off? spanish politician
11. What are your favorite books? biography
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Josep Pla, Ibañez.
13. Who are your favorite painters? No one
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? No one.
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Madre Teresa de Calcuta and some one like her.
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? NS/NC
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Do nothing?
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Andorra, Quebec
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Enjoy little moments 
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? The envy
21. What do you value most in your friends? Silence
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? speak more languajes
23. How would you like to die? quickly
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? You're wellcome
25. What is your motto? _vive y deja vivir_

Three Four bonus questions:

26. Why did you join WR? I was loofing for something like this
27. What have you learned since joining WR? I learned many new words.
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? People
29. Chocolate or Nutella? strawberry (well, with chocolate)


----------



## AuPhinger

1. What is your country of birth?   US of A
2. What is your current country of residence?   US of A
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 6’-2”; 1,9 m
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. Bigote, often a couple days worth of other facial hair, encroaching lack of hair on top, LOTS of hairs growing in here-to-fore unheard-of places!! (ears, nose, blah blah blah)
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Unfortunately, I like to eat almost anything!  I really appreciate good food!
7. What is your favorite word?  …”But, Honey…”
8. What is your least favorite word?  …”Yes, Dear…”
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Creative, original, practical thought and action.
10. What turns you off?  Hypocrisy, snobbery, dishonesty
11. What are your favorite books? WW II and US Civil War history, the US West and good historical fiction of the same
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?  Not a poetry fan.  And as for writers, I get more hung up on context than authorship.
13. Who are your favorite painters?  Frederick Remington, Dave Barnhouse, 
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?  Robin Hood
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?  Those who truly serve for the better good
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?  The great world explorers, especially 15th-16th centuries
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?  I wish I had educated myself better, and had been able to serve in a way to help improve world food supply or some similar function beneficial to mankind.
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?  Many places, but in that I lived in Peru & Colombia as a kid, and speak some Spanish, probably mostly South/Central America, Spain.
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?  Health, feeling of contribution, clear conscience.
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?  Guilt, failure to do the proper thing, not being true to oneself
21. What do you value most in your friends?  Acceptance as I am (they can certainly still offer “suggestions”!!)
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? A little more creativity---I am a tad literal!!
23. How would you like to die? Swiftly and painlessly, after having a chance to say good-bye.
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?  “Welcome”
25. What is your motto?  With tongue only partially in-cheek, “No good deed goes unpunished.”

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR?  To help myself with my Spanish
27. What have you learned since joining WR?  That I can get LOTS of help, and that I, too, can be of help to others!
28. What is your favorite thing about WR?  The tremendous range of personalities, the great help, the broad range of countries represented (range of “hispano-isms”), the mutual benefits aspect.  In short, see No 27, above!
29. Chocolate or Nutella?Chocolate _and/or_ Nutella! (See No. 6 above!)


----------



## la reine victoria

1. What is your country of birth?
*England (Amersham, Buckinghamshire)*
2. What is your current country of residence?
*England.*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 
*5'6"* 

4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.

5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
*Casual hippy, elegant when the occasion requires.*

6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?
*All sea food, French cuisine, vegetables, salads, a good curry or chili dish, garlic. Home-made soup.*
7. What is your favourite word?
*Peace*
8. What is your least favorite word?
*Hatred*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
*The beauty of nature, certain music, the awareness of God.*
10. What turns you off?
*Women who behave like men.*
11. What are your favorite books? 
*Non-fiction mainly. I collect antiquarian cookery books, children's school books, anything on Victorian sociology, philosophy, books of letters. I can't go on - I am drowning in my sea of books. Fiction - David Copperfield, Great Expectations, Wuthering Heights, Jane Eyre, The Pilgrim's Progress, anything by Shakespeare, and many others.*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?
*Rupert Brook, John Masefield, Yeats, Oliver Goldsmith. Dickens, Emile Zola, Susan Hill, Bernice Rubens, Thomas Hardy, William Trevor, Alan Bennett, ma**ny others - too numerous to mention.*
13. Who are your favorite painters?
*Van Gogh, Maurice Utrillo, Toulouse Lautrec, Picasso, Salvador Dali,Winterhalter. *
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
*Abel Magwitch in Great Expectations.*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?
*Florence Nightingale, Robert the Bruce, Queen Victoria.*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
*Queen Elizabeth I, Shakespeare, Mary Queen of Scots.*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
*I would like to be a counsellor to alcoholics and drug addicts.*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
*France.*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
*The love of my family.*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
*The starving children in third world countries.*
21. What do you value most in your friends?
*Loyalty and mutual support.*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
*The ability to play the piano.*
23. How would you like to die?
*Quietly, with no fuss, knowing that God was close to me.*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
*"Hello LRV. I've been keeping an eye on you. Let's have a chat about it."*

25. What is your motto?
*To err is human, to forgive divine. *

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *I had a French translation I needed help with.*
27. What have you learned since joining WR? *How rusty my written French is. My comprehension of written Spanish has improved.*
28. What is your favourite thing about WR? *The number of international friends I have made.*
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  *Neither thanks. I'd rather have a slice of freshly baked bread with olive oil and garlic.*



*LRV*


----------



## Maja

1. What is your country of birth?  
*Serbia  (former SFRY)*
2. What is your current country of residence?  
*The State  of Belgrade (Serbia) *
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimetres or  whatever standard of measurement you like. *163  cm*
4. *Men  Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. 
5. *Women Only: *How  fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) 
*Not too  dressy, I wear only things I like even if they're not the latest  thing
*6. What are your favorite foods (by  category)? 
*Veggies,  fruits, dairy, pasta, sweets, meat (only chicken and  pork)*
7. What is your  favorite word? 
*Cornucopia*
8. What is your  least favorite word? 
*Famine*
9. What turns you on creatively,  spiritually or emotionally?
*Love,  music, books*
10. What turns you off? 
*Stupidity  and malice*
11. What are your favorite books?  
*Death and The  Dervish* (Mesa Selimovic); *LOTR* (Tolkien);  *Idiot* & *Crime and Punishment  *(Dostoyevsky), *El  Tunel* (Ernesto Sabato), *Cousin Bette* (Honore de Balzac), *The  Portrait of a Lady* (Henry James) ...   
12. Who are your  favorite poets and/or writers? 
*Rabindranath Tagore,  Jacques Prévert*; see  #11*, Momo Kapor, Ivo Andrić, Branisav Stankovic, Umberto Eco,* *James Joyce, Sholohov, Tolstoy, Jane  Austin, Agatha Christie*... 
13. Who are your  favorite painters? 
*my sister, Paja Jovanović, Đura Jakšić, Uroš Predić; Claude Monet, Edgar Degas, Vermeer, Dali, Marta Gottfried, Matisse, Michelangelo, Rembrandt*...
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of  fiction?
*numerous*
15. Who are your  favorite heroes or heroines in real life? 
*none*
16. Who are your  favorite characters in history? 
*Jesus*
17. What profession other than your own  would you like to attempt? 
*Writer*
18 In what  country other than your own would you like to live? 
*UK,  Spain, in Mediterranean*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?  
*Health  and happy family*
20. What do you  regard as the lowest depth of misery? 
*Rape,  physical violence, loss of human dignity
*21. What do you value most  in your friends? 
*Intelligence and selflessness*
22. What natural  gift would you most like to possess? 
*The gift  of good writing *
23. How would you  like to die? 
*Quickly,  in my sleep
*24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God  (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?  
*You are  forgiven!
*25. What is your motto? 
*What goes  around, comes around!*

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why  did you join WR?
*I googled it out  in a search for a word and stayed 
*27. What have you  learned since joining WR? 
*That I don't  know as much as I think I do*
28. What is your favorite thing about  WR? 
*Knowledge*
29. Chocolate or  Nutella?  
*Nutella*


----------



## meili

Looks like I am the first Filipino (from the Philippines - donde estoy ahora) to answer this thread. Aren't I proud?

1. What is your country of birth? Philippines
2. What is your current country of residence? Philippines
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 5'5"
4. Men Only: Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. Women Only: How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) Corporate/Casual Wear for work and jeans and shirt for days with myself and friends!
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Category? Hmmmm.. Pasta! Chili con carne!
7. What is your favorite word? Family
8. What is your least favorite word? War
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? A fat cat, the full moon, cool breeze from the sea at night, the smile in my grandparent/s face...
10. What turns you off? Talks about money! Air heads!
11. What are your favorite books? Harry Potter!, By the river piedra I sat down and wept, Veronika decides to die (some people find it weird), Morning has been all night coming, Da Vinci Code, ah! the list can go on and on and I forget!, Succulent Wild Women, Jonathan Livingston Seagull, ABNKKBSNPLAKO
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Paulo Coehlo, Dan Brown, Maya Angelou, Richard Bach, and back in High School - Christopher Pike!, JK Rowling, 
13. Who are your favorite painters? Da Vinci
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Harry Potter, Dumbledore, Spiderman
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? My father and my grandmother
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? William Wallace, Ninoy Aquino, Jose Rizal, Princess Diana, Mother Theresa
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? A ballet dancer and an astronaut and a nuclear bomb specialist!
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Spain! the USA!
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? A hot, steamy kiss shared with my love under the moonlight!
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Old people and little children working, asking for alms, and hungry in the streets! 
21. What do you value most in your friends? Loyalty
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? The power of healing
23. How would you like to die? In my sleep, with my family and friends surrounding me
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? You have done well, my child.
25. What is your motto? Ser o no ser!

Four bonus questions:

26. Why did you join WR? I was looking for a site where I can learn Spanish! 
27. What have you learned since joining WR? That learning has no limits and that I am really an innocent child! (Wham!) And it's a small world after all!
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? The friends I have here!
29. Chocolate or Nutella? Chok-let!


----------



## mirx

1. What is your country of birth?*Durango, Dgo.*
2. What is your current country of residence? *Midlands, Ireland*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.*181 cms.*
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. *Kind of Gotee, full beard and mustache by the end of the week*
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *Mexican, Italian, Polish, Spanish*
7. What is your favorite word? *FREE* (As in "Don't pay for it")
8. What is your least favorite word? *"ni modo"* = That's the way it is
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *A kid's smile, a person's genuine and pure feeling of succeeding, reading a good book, and the Scottish Highlands*
10. What turns you off? *Apathy*
11. What are your favorite books? *Anything by Alice Hoffman, Pedro Páramo, The Bible.*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?*Alice Hoffman, Garcia Marquez. Poets: Juan de Dios Peza, Antonio Plaza, Manuel Gutierrez Najera, etc.*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Kahlo, Siqueiros, Picaso, Dalí, Monet*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *Gokú*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *El PJ (just kidding)*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *Jesus Christ, Hitler, Napoleón, Pancho Villa*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *Actor, singer, writer, pimp, astronaut, truck driver.*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *I am already here!!!*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *Sitting in the porch of my Scottish cabin, with a small lake in the front and woods farther on, and a hill behing, in a warm afternoon drinking coffee.*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *To not see what's going on in this world, and when we eventually see to pretend we're blind*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *That they like me for who I am*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *Faith*
23. How would you like to die? *Like a candle, getting dimmer by the minute and slowly and calmy estinguish, without pain or rush*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *"You silly, I always existed and I was always there"*
25. What is your motto?
*"Get A Life", more politically correct "Live and Let Live"*
*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *By accident, and then by that ego-centric feeling you get when showing others that you know what they don't. I was looking for a word bu didn't find it in the dictionary, then I was told pople in the foroums were very nice and kind and helpful, and They were right people are very helpful.*
27. What have you learned since joining WR? *That I can say practically whatever I want in English and it always be correct under the "Difference of Dialects" thing. Also some spanish.*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *How we can bring each other to shreds in the most diplomatic ways, that there´s always someone willing to help or better said, show off his knowledge. It's fun. It's better than an encyclopedia, people are real, you learn.*
29. Chocolate or Nutella? *Chocolate but sweet and milky, not the bitter kind that some people like, that's not civilized chocolate.*


----------



## nanel

1. What is your country of birth?Spain.
2. What is your current country of residence? Spain
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 1.58cm
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. 
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) Jeans and t-shirts, so I guess casual.
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? I love trying them all.
7. What is your favorite word? First (because of how it sounds)
8. What is your least favorite word? Exactly (because I'm unable to pronounce it correctly!)
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Music, and my friends and hubby too.
10. What turns you off? Wars, conflicts in general... 
11. What are your favorite books? The clan of the Cave Bear, Agatha Christie's novels... So many.
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Jean M. Auel, Bécquer, Neruda...
13. Who are your favorite painters? Dalí among others.
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Superman.
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Normal people who make this world a better place to live.
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Albert Einstein for example.
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Maybe teacher.
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Any English speaking country, just for the pleasure of listening to that lovely language each day. Maybe the US because of the gorgeous accent.
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Peace, love and justice.
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Wars.
21. What do you value most in your friends? Their friendship.
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? Being able to make people happy.
23. How would you like to die? I wouldn't like to  But if I have to, I guess old, knowing I'm going to die to say goodbye, and sleeping.
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? You aren't supposed to die yet, we're getting you back to Earth.
25. What is your motto? Live and let live.

*Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? Because I was looking for a translation and liked it.
27. What have you learned since joining WR? That my English is awful  
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? That it isn't just a dictionary.
29. Chocolate or Nutella? Chocolate hands down! As dark and cold as possible.


----------



## fiorilù

1. What is your country of birth?  ITALY
2. What is your current country of residence? SAME
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.  CM 165
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) FUNNY
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? SWEETS
7. What is your favorite word? PATIENCE
8. What is your least favorite word? AGGRESSIVITY
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? MY FAVOURITE BOOKS
10. What turns you off? STRESS
11. What are your favorite books? J AUSTEN-BRONTE SISTERS
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? ABOVE
13. Who are your favorite painters? NONE
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? NONE
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? NONE
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?NO ONE TOO AGGRESSIVE
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?HOUSEWUFE
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? ENGLAND
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? THE LIFE I LIVE
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? NO FOOD
21. What do you value most in your friends?SMILES
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? PAINTING
23. How would you like to die? MY GOD! I WON'T DIE...
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? I WISH YOU TO MEET YOUR MUM WHICH IS ALREADY HERE SINCE A LONG TIME...
25. What is your motto? pATIENCE, COMPASSION FOR EVERYONE
WE ARE NOT ALL THE SAME - EVERYBODY HAS ITS OWN CHARACTERS...

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? TO GIVE AND RECEIVE HELP
27. What have you learned since joining WR? LOTS OF WORDS AND PEOPLE
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? DICTIONARY AND FORUMS
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  CHOCOLATE PIECES SPLASHED INTO NUTELLA.....


----------



## curly

1. What is your country of birth? Ireland
2. What is your current country of residence? Ireland
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. CM 170
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. none at all 
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) 
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Everything except fish
7. What is your favorite word? Gremlin/Haphazard/choisisssions
8. What is your least favorite word? Foriegner (because i always hear it with a tone of disgust) and nice( all purpose word for i can't be bothered)
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Reading books while listening to radio.
10. What turns you off? Football, how can you stand and kick at the same time?!?!
11. What are your favorite books? The Rendezvous with Rama series, The Island of Doctor Moreau
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Arthur C. Clarke/Doyle, H.G.Wells
13. Who are your favorite painters? My baby brother
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Bilbo from There and Back Again
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Me, i'm just fantastic 
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?Setanta(mythical)
 17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?Translator
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? France
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? being in my girlfriend's arms
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Not being in my girlfriend's arms
21. What do you value most in your friends?Their arms...
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? An ability to get out of bed when i'm supposed to.
23. How would you like to die? Doing something incredibly heroic, or stupid, or both
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? That was incredibly heroic/stupid /both!!!!
25. What is your motto? Hugs are great.


----------



## lampiao

1. What is your country of birth? I was born in Angola, since my parents were working there at the time. I'm a portuguese national though
2. What is your current country of residence? Portugal
3. What is your height? 1m74cm
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. unshaved only when on holidays
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Italian food, and most mediterranean food
7. What is your favorite word? Never thought of that
8. What is your least favorite word? ditto
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? A lovely landscape
10. What turns you off? smoking
 11. What are your favorite books? the Bible, Gil Vicente's Autos
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Gil Vicente
13. Who are your favorite painters? My 3 year old nephew
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? none I can think of
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Jesus Christ, Firefighters
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? King David, Winston Churchill
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? mechanic
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Denmark, Sweden, England, Germany, Australia, others (particularly up north)
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? A family in warm and cosy home
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Man's ability to build his life and sucess over his fellows' suffering, without a care; waging senseless wars
21. What do you value most in your friends? trustworthyness
 22. What natural gift would you most like to posses? oratory
23. How would you like to die? peacefully
24. What would you like to hear God say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Welcome, beloved son! Meet your brothers and sisters...
25. What is your motto? Better get there early than late

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? I wanted to translate the lyrics of "Lasciate me Cantare", by Toto Cutugno, into portuguese (even though I can't speak italian)
 27. What have you learned since joining WR? A lot. Not only things related to languages, but about a range of topics
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? There are many interesting things to be learned every day, and we can learn a lot with each other
 29. Chocolate or Nutella? Mango!?


----------



## John-Paul

GenJen54 said:


> Dear Foreros and Foreras, ​
> In celebration of the Forum's *1,000,000th* post,
> we (your mod team) thought it time we get to know each and everyone of you a little better. We've put together a list of questions *you are welcome to answer* as part of this thread - and of course, we answered them too (even Mike), so you can get to know us. This thread will only be open for a *limited period of time*,
> so please answer as soon as you can.​
> With nods to Marcel Proust, Bernard Pivot
> and noted philosopher Raphus Cucullatus, we present
> the *WR "Twenty-Five Questions."*
> ​
> 
> 1. What is your country of birth?The Netherlands
> 2. What is your current country of residence? new Jersey, USA
> 3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 185 cm
> 4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.Nah.
> 5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
> 6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Slow food.
> 7. What is your favorite word?Othello
> 8. What is your least favorite word?Pain
> 9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?Music
> 10. What turns you off?Authority
> 11. What are your favorite books? Travel, history
> 12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?Mark Doty
> 13. Who are your favorite painters?Cy Twombly
> 14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?NA
> 15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?Ordinary people who are able to go to work every day and raise decent kids
> 16. Who are your favorite characters in history?Characters?
> 17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Politician
> 18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?Egypt
> 19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?To be able to communicate
> 20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?Utter powerlessness
> 21. What do you value most in your friends?Initiative
> 22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?I don't know.
> 23. How would you like to die?Painless
> 24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?You tell me.
> 25. What is your motto?Ad Fundum
> 
> *Three Four bonus questions:*
> 
> 26. Why did you join WR? I like the subject matter.
> 27. What have you learned since joining WR? I'm special
> 28. What is your favorite thing about WR? Fast responses.
> 29. Chocolate or Nutella? Both


----------



## Maju

1. What is your country of birth? Argentina


2. What is your current country of residence? same​3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 1.60mts​4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.​5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) I like fashionable clothes, if they are suitable for me. I love jeans.​6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Argentine food is great! (humita, asado, empanadas). I also love Arabian food and sushi.​7. What is your favorite word? caricia​8. What is your least favorite word? violencia​9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? good music, a good book, and nature.​10. What turns you off? noise, violence.​11. What are your favorite books? Agatha Christie's, Jane Eyre, Bridget Jones' Diary, etc.​12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Agatha Christie, Brontë sisters, Pablo Neruda, etc.​13. Who are your favorite painters? Monet, Van Gogh, Picasso.​14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? I love Donald Duck! He makes me laugh with his bad temper.​15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? my mum, Mother Theresa.​16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Jesus and Virgin Mary. From Argentina, Gral. José de San Martín.​17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? singer (if I sung well!  )- writer.​18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? England or Mexico (but for a short time, I love my country.)​19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? being in the mountains sorrounded by a beautiful scenery; watching a sunset at the beach.​20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? having to steal or beg because of not having enough to eat.​21. What do you value most in your friends? their faithfulness and honesty.​22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? oratory.​23. How would you like to die? sleeping peacefully in my bed.​24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? "Welcome home."​25. What is your motto? "Live and let live."​
*Three Four bonus questions:*​
26. Why did you join WR? Because I needed help with a translation.​27. What have you learned since joining WR? lots of words and expressions in English and also diffences in the Castellano from different Latin American countries.​28. What is your favorite thing about WR? receiving answers from people worldwide!  ​29. Chocolate or Nutella? Nutella is not very well known in Argentina,but I've tried it and it's delicious. Still, I prefer chocolate (not bitter). I love bombons!  ​


----------



## jacinta

1. What is your country of birth?   U.S.A
2. What is your current country of residence?same
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.5'8"
4. Men Only: Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. Women Only: How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)Funky, usually, but I´m getting better!
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? apples, jasmine and Calrose rice, and chocolate
7. What is your favorite word? igriega
8. What is your least favorite word? "whatever" and "just kidding"
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? listening to music while I ride my bike-- I miss it during the rainy season
10. What turns you off? bigotry and racism
11. What are your favorite books? Usually the last one I read
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Isabel Ayende, Mario Benedetti, Elmore Leonard, Carl Hiasson, Ross MacDonald, Saul Bellow, I could go on and on...
13. Who are your favorite painters?  Probably Van Gogh
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?  No ideas
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? My aunt who is now 81.  She is a great person
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?  History was my least favorite subject in school
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?  I would make a good lawyer, or so I´ve be told
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?  Sorry, I´ve done that and learned that I like my own country best
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?  Sleeping in late on weekends
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?  My mother died tragically when I was 16.  That was *it*.
21. What do you value most in your friends?  That they are polite and that they listen.  They must be kind, intelligent and possess a good sense of humor.  (I can be very sarcastic with my friends)
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?  To talk to animals
23. How would you like to die?  Heavily medicated.  Morphin is wonderful.  I have just gone through a bout with cancer. When I first found out, I was ready to die! I had the opportunity to think about my death. I realized I had had a wonderful life and I had had the oportunity to travel outside my own country.  Now I know I will be around for a long time.  I still want to be heavily medicated !! when the time comes.24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?  No idea
25. What is your motto?  Live each day the best you can.

Three Four bonus questions:

26. Why did you join WR?  I used to use the dictionary all the time.  One day there were the words at the bottom inviting me to visit the new forums. 
27. What have you learned since joining WR?  That it is wonderful
28. What is your favorite thing about WR?  That I can find out about Spanish from native speakers all over the word, better than any dictionary.
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  Isn´t it peanut butter or Nutella???


----------



## ameana7

1. What is your country of birth?
Turkey, Ankara
2. What is your current country of residence?
Turkey, Ankara
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.
1.70 m
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) lovely with colours
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Turkish foods
7. What is your favorite word?
hayal meyal In Turkish. It means "vaguely", I like its pronunciation.
8. What is your least favorite word?
"aproximadamente" in Spanish. I can't say it properly although how many times I try!
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
watching  a good film, playing piano, being with my friends and family
10. What turns you off?
stress. I'm a panic person 
11. What are your favorite books? 
Clockwise Orange by Anthony Burgess, 1984 by Orwell, Baba ve Piç by Elif Şafak
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?
George Orwell
13. Who are your favorite painters?
I really don't know much.
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
I don't have a particular one. When I was a child, I used to like "Çalıkuşu", a character of the novel of Reşat N. Güntekin, a teenage teacher.
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?
I don't think about it.
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
Atatürk
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
Translator or doctor  I wish i could understand all of the languages.
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
Chile or Spain or Mexico or all of the countries that speak spanish.  I love Spanish.
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
Economical development and smiling and be able to tolerate
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? egoism and living without an aim
21. What do you value most in your friends?
Honesty, be able to tolerate, sincerity
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
being able to stop the time.
23. How would you like to die?
In my sleep painless, smiling
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
You were a good person and you deserve being here.
25. What is your motto?
Try to be happy and to smile all the time, it will make all things run.

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR?
I was searching a good Spanish- English dictionary 
27. What have you learned since joining WR?
how similar the languages are, how many languages we have, and how many people love languages and willing to help others.
28. What is your favorite thing about WR?
willing to help without chating or unnecessary questions. I love the way of helping despite being on the other corner of the world.
29. Chocolate or Nutella? 
Chocolate, milky with nuts


----------



## Trina

1. What is your country of birth? Australia
2. What is your current country of residence? Australia
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 5ft 5
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)I’m not sure what style “lovely” is but it sounds nice.
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Seafood (esp oysters, scallops & prawns) or Italian, French, Japanese, Chinese
7. What is your favorite word? Supernumerary… but I can get by without it.
8. What is your least favorite word? Spinster – the word sounds ugly. _(I think this is the main reason young girls dream of marriage)_
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? humour
10. What turns you off? Whingeing, whining, complaining
11. What are your favorite books? “Perfume” by Patrick Sϋskind; “Miss Garnet’s Angel” by Salley Vickers
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Dean Koontz, John Grisham, Robert Harris, TS Eliot, Oscar Wilde, Noel Coward
13. Who are your favorite painters? Any of the Impressionists
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Harry Potter (I wish he had been around when I was growing up); Indiana Jones; Captain Jack Sparrow
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? The person/s who manage to rid this planet of political correctness
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Napoleon
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Brain Surgery – there’s a lot of brains out there that need fixing.  I would even consider Pro Bono work for certain politicians.
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? France or Italy
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? travelling
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Deep depression; misery; unhappiness
21. What do you value most in your friends? their existence
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? To speak several languages fluently 
23. How would you like to die? No, thanks. I’m perfectly happy thank you.
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Why do you look so surprised?
25. What is your motto? The only people who never make mistakes are those who don’t do anything!

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? I was stuck writing a diary entry in French 
  27. What have you learned since joining WR? That grammar can be fun (if someone had told me this when I was at school, I would have thought that they were insane)
  28. What is your favorite thing about WR? The people
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  Chocolate-coated chocolate
  __________________


----------



## Carthusian cat

​1. What is your country of birth? *Italy*

2. What is your current country of residence? *Italy*
 
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.
*I have to climb up a chair to reach the upper shelf of my kitchen...*
 
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
*Versatile, and very, very cool.*
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?
*Pasta, peas, melanzane alla parmigiana, milk (I'm vegetarian)*
7. What is your favorite word?
*I like the sound of the word 'polpetta' (meatball) but, unfortunately, those I use the most are four -well, also five- letter words..*
8. What is your least favorite word?
*Sveglia (alarm clock)*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
*Painting walls, cooking, shopping*
10. What turns you off?
*My husband shouting "Can't find it!!" when what he's looking for is right in front of him.*
11. What are your favorite books?
*Il maestro e Margherita, Il re di Girgenti, Dona Flor y sus dos maridos*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?
*Many*
13. Who are your favorite painters?
*Many*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
*Walker Texas Ranger....*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?
*...Chuck Norris*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
*Cleopatra  *
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
*Actress*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
*My country is not so bad.*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
*Love, sweet smelling kids and purring cats, all in the same bed on a sunday morning.*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
*Loneliness*
21. What do you value most in your friends?
*Honesty and support*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
*I wish I could read minds*
23. How would you like to die?
*Sorry, I wouldn't like to die.*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
*So she really exists!! *
25. What is your motto?
*Negare, negare sempre. (Deny, always deny)*

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR?
*By accident, looking for something I don't remember now*
27. What have you learned since joining WR?
*Many new words*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR?
*Sharing opinions*
29. Chocolate or Nutella? 
*Can't choose. You'd better ask me if I love my daddy more than my mom.*


----------



## palomnik

Is anybody really interested in this stuff?

1. What is your country of birth? - USA
2. What is your current country of residence? - USA
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 5'10''
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.  Only on the top of my head.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) N/A.
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?  Indian food, borshch.
7. What is your favorite word?  God.
8. What is your least favorite word?  Denial.
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?  Meditation.
10. What turns you off?  Insomnia.
11. What are your favorite books? _War and Peace, _Mann's _Doktor Faustus, _Billington's _The Icon and the Axe._
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?  Tolstoy, Frithjof Schoun, Henry Corbin.
13. Who are your favorite painters?  Zurbaran, Kandinsky
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?  Edmond Dantes.
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Martin Luther King Jr.
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?  Ramon Llull, Ibn al Arabi, Martin Luther.
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?  Teaching
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? India.
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Peace and prosperity.
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Uncertainty about one's self.
21. What do you value most in your friends?  Honesty.
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?  to play a musical intstrument well.
23. How would you like to die? any way as long as I'm mentally alert and not incapacitated for a long time.
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?  Welcome Back!
25. What is your motto?  Life is to be transcended.

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR?  Interest in languages
27. What have you learned since joining WR?  Some fine points about Russian and Arabic, tips for learning South Asian languages.
28. What is your favorite thing about WR?  Good place to find out information about learning new languages.
29. Chocolate or Nutella?   Say what?


----------



## jadorelefrancais

1. What is your country of birth?
*Australia*
2. What is your current country of residence?
*Australia*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.
*172 cm*
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
*Pas mal  Un melange! Classic mostly, with splashes of funky (to me anyway! ).*
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?
*Vegetables, dark chocolate, seafood. *
7. What is your favorite word?
*Integrity.*
8. What is your least favorite word?
*Ignorance.*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
*Seeking to understand something/someone that/who is different to me or my environment. *
10. What turns you off?
*Narrow-mindedness.*
11. What are your favorite books?
*Emma by Jane Austen and The Second Sex by Simone de Beauvoir are two, but I have too many to list...*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?
*Jane Austen, Shakespeare, Simone de Beauvoir.*
13. Who are your favorite painters?
*Rembrandt, Renoir, Van Gogh*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
*Can't think of one at the moment...*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? 
*A nurse at my work, Martin Luther King Jr, Nelson Mandela, Bono.*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
*Mother Teresa, Mahatma Ghandi, Martin Luther King Jr.*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
*Zoo keeping (only in a 'natural zoo' that has plenty of space) as it seems nice, with less stress! Plus, I love animals.*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
*France*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
*Being completely happy with who I am (whilst still striving for better) and assisting others to find their potential and to be happy with who they are.*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
*Being in a relationship with someone who doesn't love you.*
21. What do you value most in your friends?
*Honesty, sense of humour. *
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
*To be able to sing!! Believe me, I try!  *
23. How would you like to die?
*Without pain. With the knowledge that I have done the best that I could in life.*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
*Welcome! We're ALL friends here!*
25. What is your motto?
*Live and Let Live*

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR?
*I'm working on my French*
27. What have you learned since joining WR?
*That there is so much to learn! That language is used so idiomatically and colloquially and how wonderfully complex communicating can be!*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR?
*Reading discussions about the idiosyncrasies of the languages from people of all walks of life! The dictionaries are great too!*
29. Chocolate or Nutella? 
*Chocolate..unless it's on a crêpe, then it's nutella with bananas.  *


----------



## PhilFrEn

HI, here is my little contribution 

1. What is your country of birth? France
2. What is your current country of residence? Germany
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. Something like 185 cn
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. Normal hair loading + beard of several days that my girlfriend likes so much, so that I am not allowed to shave 
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Patatoes made diches (gratin etc.), meat meat meat meat (ahhh a good steak, my god...), salads (every kinds)
7. What is your favorite word? Hmmm, difficult: Kirsche (german, i.e. cherry)
8. What is your least favorite word? insults in general, that makes me throwing up
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? helping the others
10. What turns you off? As said by jadorelefrancais before, without any doubt: narrow-mindness and also thinking about the world stupidity, I mean there is problem evrywhere, that's not making me very happy somehow.
11. What are your favorite books? police books/nice story in general
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? I am not skilled in that sorry . Let's say Michael Konnely because it my favourite detective story writter.
13. Who are your favorite painters? My girlfriend 
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Me and cinema...
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? World helpers like Nicola Hulot.
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Einsten 
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Doctor in ER
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? ouff, hard. I am already living abroad, maybe Spain.
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? No war anymore and also no policians (robbers) anymore.
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? When people are aware of something and they are not doing anything, this is the deepest you can reach
21. What do you value most in your friends? Trust and Respect, my guide lines in life
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? Flying, could be perfect
23. How would you like to die? In moutain while make a walk in my beloved moutain of Annecy (northen Alpes)
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? "Here is no coffee, it is forbidden, either you accept it, either you go to Hell". My answer: "where's the way to it please? "
25. What is your motto? Respect to be respected (not so easy I know)

*Three Four bonus questions:*

 26. Why did you join WR? Because I was seeking a translation, I have been answered perfectly, and now I tend to help when I can 
 27. What have you learned since joining WR? A lot of specific expression in English
 28. What is your favorite thing about WR? The rules , you have made them so well (and well chosen your modos ) that the forum is really clean.
 29. Chocolate or Nutella?  Hmmm chocolate


----------



## lfeat

1. What is your country of birth? USA
2. What is your current country of residence? USA
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 5'11"
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. None, it makes me look 10 years older....hmmm
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Mexican, Italian, Chinese
7. What is your favorite word? can!
8. What is your least favorite word? cannot
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Music entirely
10. What turns you off? Rude people
11. What are your favorite books? History, crime novels, suspense
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Jonathan Kellerman, 
13. Who are your favorite painters? Frida Kahlo, Diego Rivera, Michaelangelo
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? My lovely wife(for putting up with my BS, My son the Marine, my Father the Rocket Scientist (literally!)
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Abe Lincoln, Sitting Bull, there are many, too many to list....
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Professional Musician
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? I've heard a lot of wonderful things about Costa Rica
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Being surrounded by people you love and that love you......
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? People that treat others inhumanely....
21. What do you value most in your friends? Trust
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? The gift of gab....lol
23. How would you like to die? Can I print that activity here
? lol
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? I just hope I'm on the list.
25. What is your motto? Don't sweat the small sh**, everything is the small sh**

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? It looked like fun
27. What have you learned since joining WR? A lot!
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? The posts!
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  Chocolate


----------



## jabogitlu

1. What is your country of birth? USA
2. What is your current country of residence? USA
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 5 feet 11 inches
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. none
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) Why women only??  I'm lovely! 
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? junk food, def.
7. What is your favorite word? Desayunábamos
8. What is your least favorite word? Alrededor (de). It's soo hard to pronounce for me!
 9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Libertarianistic Deist Artists (if they're cute! )
10. What turns you off? Politicians, closed-mindedness, Subjunctive.
11. What are your favorite books? Many, so I'll say the last one I read: Aids & Accusation: Haiti and the Geography of Blame by Paul Farmer.  I also have a special quirky fondness for Rosaura a las diez.
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Jane Austen, Emily and Charlotte Brontë (not so much poor Anne)
13. Who are your favorite painters? Mary Cassatt, Fra Angelico, Gustav Doré... I tend to prefer photography.
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? The Hardy boys! 
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Matthew Shepard
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? I don't really have any, to be honest. Ohh, besides Victoria Woodhull, Sojourner Truth, and Mother Jones.  (Yes, I am a bit Americancentric. Alas.)
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Translator!
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Spain, Brasil- or anywhere around Patagonia
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? no war, no prejudice
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Conservative Republicanism
21. What do you value most in your friends? honesty
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? A priori knowledge of all verbs, worldwide! 
23. How would you like to die? don't care... but I better be damn old.
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Don't give me no shit. 
25. What is your motto? To each his own.

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? Because it's so ACTIVE!
27. What have you learned since joining WR? How to do that funky "Se me occurió" thing en español.
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? See #26.
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  My Jamaican-Canadian friend berates me for never having tried Nutella. Hey, they just don't sell it where I live! So, Chocolate.


----------



## VEROCley

1. What is your country of birth? *Mexico! Ajúa!
*2. What is your current country of residence? *The same, ajúa!*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *I'm 1.64 meters tall*
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. *None*
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *Tacos, tostadas, Tamales,  Pollo a la coca, mmm! Almost all Mexican food!*
7. What is your favorite word? *Thanks!*
8. What is your least favorite word? *Sorry*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *Background music!*
10. What turns you off? *Arguments*
11. What are your favorite books?  *The Alchemist, The art of loving, Etics for Amador, Los diez mandamientos del siglo XXI, The da Vinci code, the perfume... wow, too many!*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *Savater, Fromm, Coelho*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *I dont have a favorite one.*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *Spiderman*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *My dad and mum*!
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *Socrates*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *Computer engineering*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *France*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Philosophy
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *ignorance*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *Their support*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *flying*
23. How would you like to die? *I would never like to die but since there is no other choice I would like to die asleep (a heart attack)*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *Dont worry you'll always be happy!*
25. What is your motto? *It's the possibility of having a dream come true that makes life* *interesting. (Coelho)*

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? I found it
27. What have you learned since joining WR? Hundreds of things!
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? The tens of points of view for each question
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  *Nutella*


----------



## nichec

1. What is your country of birth? Taiwan
2. What is your current country of residence? USA, Taiwan
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 1,63 cm
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) I love elegant, unique, simple things (a bit on the sexy side when I'm in the mood to stop traffic )
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Being a *vegetarian*, I love salades and 100% fresh juice.
7. What is your favorite word? Wisdom
8. What is your least favorite word? Sure
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Beautiful mind/soul
10. What turns you off? Anything or anyone rude and unfair
11. What are your favorite books? Great Expectation
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Michael Ondaatje
13. Who are your favorite painters? Amedeo Modigliani
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Nope, sorry
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? I don't like the concept of hero/heroin, sorry 
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Vincent Van Gogh
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attemp? Violinist (travelling around the world with my violin)
18. In what country other than your own would you like to live? Italy
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? A cozy small room full of books, music, and films
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Being ungrateful
21. What do you value most in your friends? Being sincere and loyal
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? I'd like to be better and wiser everyday
23. How would you like to die? In sleep or for someone I care for
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? I know it's been a long road
25. What is your motto? You can only change yourself

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? To translate a French song
27. What have you learned since joining WR? Everything
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? All the amazing people here
29. Chocolate or Nutella? No sweets, thanks


----------



## alexacohen

1. What is your country of birth?
Spain
2. What is your current country of residence?
Spain
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.
160 cms tall. For curious only: 43 kgs weight
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
Why men only? 
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
Inmaculately tailored when at work (I have to, anyway). 
Flower child when free to dress as I like. Levi's 501 and t-shirts.
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?
Cookies. Bread and butter. Fruit salads. Fresh juice. 
7. What is your favorite word?
Beloved
8. What is your least favorite word?
Words.
From boss: To my office, now.
From lover: You deserve someone better than I. 
From kids: Why can't I? 
From bank: Overdraft.
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
Intelligent men.
10. What turns you off?
Stupid intransigence.
11. What are your favorite books? 
The Lord of the Rings, Shakespeare sonnets.
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?
J.R.R.Tolkien, Shakespeare, Robert Bennie, Oscar Wilde, Stevenson, Gerald Durrell, Jane Austen, Lope de Vega, Quevedo. 
13. Who are your favorite painters?
Turner, Monet, Botticelli, Waterhouse, Rembrandt, Alma-Tadema, Caravaggio, Renoir, Tiziano, Reynolds, Klimt. 
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
Samwise Gamgee.
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?
Robert Maurice Bennie.
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
Akhenatum, Richard III, Ruth, Imhotep.
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
Archaeologist. (that's what I am, though it's not my job)
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
Australia, Israel.
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
Having a loving cat purring on my lap.
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
I know. Post-traumatic stress. Depression.
21. What do you value most in your friends?
Trust.
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
The voice of a mezzo soprano. 
23. How would you like to die?
I wouldn't like to be there when it happens.
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
Your wolf has pissed on the Tree of Knowledge of Good and Evil, and get your cats from its branches, if you please.
25. What is your motto?
Age pursues me... but I run faster.

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR?
I needed the dictionary. 
27. What have you learned since joining WR?
My English has improved quite a lot.
28. What is your favorite thing about WR?
It's not a thing. It's the people. Most of them.
29. Chocolate or Nutella? 
What a question. Chocolate. Always the real thing.
__________________


----------



## mjmuak

Great thread!!


1. What is your country of birth? Spain
2. What is your current country of residence? Uk, but soon Spain
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 168cm
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any (some women have also facial hair...)
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) not much, very classic, I like jeans and black colour (why only women?? men can't be fashionable?)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? are sweets and cookies food???
7. What is your favorite word? yes
8. What is your least favorite word? never
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? meeting people from other countries
10. What turns you off? running into intolerant people
11. What are your favorite books? any that makes me forget about the rest of the world
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Matilde Asensi and Arturo Pérez-Reverte
13. Who are your favorite painters? The 3 children I look after
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? I've always been in love with Spiderman (I'm Mary Jo!!) and, don't laugh, Vegeta, from Dragon Ball
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? My mum, if you knew her...
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? El Che Guevara
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? I don't even have one yet!! I'd like to be a teacher
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Any where you don't have to sleep having 35degrees at night... I like Portugal
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? I've been very,very happy for the las t year and a half (muak Fer!!)
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Having all the money in the world and findig out that it can't make you happy
21. What do you value most in your friends? That they are there when I need them and that I don't have to tell them that something is wrong, they know it when they see me
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? I'd like to be Cupid
23. How would you like to die? never drowned!!! WHile I'm sleeping
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? may I carry you suitcase?
25. What is your motto? think before you act

*Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? Because I needed the dictionary, and I've now realised that I can learn more here that anywhere else
27. What have you learned since joining WR? many, many things
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? That I get to speak with people from other Spanish speaking countries
29. Chocolate or Nutella? Both!! actually, Nocilla!!


----------



## CrazyArcher

1. What is your country of birth? Russia
2. What is your current country of residence? Israel
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 178cm
4. Men Only: Facial hair adornments, if any. Not really, just 3-day overall growth most times
5. Women Only: How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Thai stuff (chicken+rise+sweet chili sauce=best), medum rare steak with baked potatoes will do as well 
7. What is your favorite word? True
8. What is your least favorite word? כו*ית
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Music
10. What turns you off? Stupidity
11. What are your favorite books? 'Also Sprach Zarathustra'
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Goethe
13. Who are your favorite painters? Err I'm not really into art... But I think it would be Bosch
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Drizzt Do'Urden, from some fantasy series...
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Orianna Fallaci
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Margaret Thatcher
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Medicine
18. In what country other than your own would you like to live? Norway
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Not having to worry about the money, with your loved ones near you
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Being a slave so someone
21. What do you value most in your friends? Loyalty, as unnatural as it sounds
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? Absolute hearing
23. How would you like to die? Something sudden
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? "Please go away..."
25. What is your motto? _'Si vis pacem, para bellum'_

Three Four bonus questions:

26. Why did you join WR? I wanted to look up something, google'd it, and got to WR. Since hen I'm here...
27. What have you learned since joining WR? Too many things to count, but mostly that other cultures around the globe are THAT different
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? Diversity
29. Chocolate or Nutella? Chocolate, but Nutella is also cool


----------



## elizabeth_b

1. What is your country of birth? France
2. What is your current country of residence? Mexico
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 1.65 mts
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) Casual, romantic
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Japanese, Chinese, Brasilian and Mexican
7. What is your favorite word? Peace
8. What is your least favorite word? Envy
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? listening music, arts in general, nature
10. What turns you off? injustice
11. What are your favorite books? "Dorian's Gray Portrait" by Wilde, "The Perfum" Süskind, "Herode's Law" Jorge Ibargüengoitia", "Tom Sawyer Adventures" Mark Twain; "Budapest" Chico Buarque de Hollanda
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? In Poetry I love Yeats, Vinicius de Moraes, Gibran Jalil Gibran, Mario Benedetti, Ernesto Cardenal, Sor Juana Ines de la Cruz (there are so many!).  Writers: Wilde, Virginia Wolf, Rimbaud, Lord Byron, Shelley, João Pessoa, Jorge Amado, Jorge Ibargüengoitia, Borges...
13. Who are your favorite painters? Da Vinci, Fra Angelico, Dali, 
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? I don't have one
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? My mother is my own private heroine.
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Da Vinci, 
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? I would like to act.
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? France
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Be in peace staring at nature.
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Dehumanization. People who tortures other people, people who hurts intentionally others either physically or psicologically.  
21. What do you value most in your friends? Their love and loyalty
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? Singing.
23. How would you like to die? I would like to die peacefully watching the sunset.  I love afternoon's light.  I would like to fade like her.
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? I've been waiting for you.
25. What is your motto? 

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? I was looking for some definitions.
27. What have you learned since joining WR? Lot's of things but the main one has been sharing positive points of view with others.
28. What is your favorite thing about WR?  The cultural experience, being able to know how people from other countries thinks, lives and that we do that in a very respectful way.
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  Definitely Chocolate


----------



## Trisia

_Nobody will actually read this, right?_

1. What is your country of birth? Romania
2. What is your current country of residence? Romania
3. What is your height? 1697 mm
4.     Men Only: Facial hair adornments, if any. I dislike seeing men with facial hair. Unless it looks really good on them.
5. Women Only: How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) What's 'fashionable'? Can I start a thread on this? (I'm a jeans and baggy T-shirt kinda gal, I'm afraid)
6. What are your favourite foods (by category)?All sorts of Deserts - all-time favourite: Chocolate cake with lots of custard... *drool
7. What is your favourite word? eejit 
8. What is your least favourite word? the f-word 
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Music, Friends, Beauty
10. What turns you off?
Socialism, communism, generally all sorts of ism-s. People who use concepts like "social justice" and "political correctness" to promote intolerance and restrain others' freedom.
11. What are your favorite books? Here's some of them: <removed a long list with now-obsolete links >
12. Who are your favourite poets and/or writers? Poets: Heine, Radu Gyr, Ion Stratan, George Bacovia
Writers: Lewis Carroll, C.S. Lewis, Jane Austen, John Stuart Mill, G.B. Shaw, Oscar Wilde, Mark Twain, Jane Austen, F.M. Dostoyevsky, Mihail Sebastian, Camil Petrescu, George Topârceanu, Thomas Kuhn, Alain de Botton, George Orwell, Marguerite Yourcenar, Henrik Ibsen, Umberto Eco, Andrei Plesu, John Fowles, Václav Havel, etc.
13. Who are your favourite painters? Monet, Aivazovsky, Rembrandt
14. Who are your favourite heroes or heroines of fiction? Elisabeth Bennet, Bruce Wayne, Daffy Duck, The Doctor, Garfield, 
15. Who are your favourite heroes or heroines in real life? Jesus Christ, the Apostle Paul,  my Mom, Václav Havel, Pope John Paul II
16. Who are your favourite characters in history? Jeanne d'Arc, Pericles, Socrates and F.A. Hayek 
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Something that would involve teaching people to think for themselves.
 18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Ireland.
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Having my family, best friend and chocolate ice-cream very near.
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Missing the above (and not knowing what I'd be missing)
21. What do you value most in your friends? They're nice enough to have me around 
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? The gift of intelligence... *sigh
23. How would you like to die? Doing something that'd be worth it
24. If Heaven exists; what would you like to hear God say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Welcome, My child
25. What is your motto? "Yeah...? So what?"

    Bonus questions:

26. Why did you join WR?   I can't remember... I think I was looking for an expression and I saw & liked a moderator's avatar and thought it could be a neat place. 
27. What have you learned since joining WR? Words, expressions, and, above all, that wonderful people are just a click away.
28. What is your favourite thing about WR? The atmosphere and, believe it or not, the rules. I don't like chaos (my room being the exception, naturally)
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  But Nutella is Chocolate... Anyway, I need them both to survive.


----------



## Cherubino

_Fun thread!_

1. What is your country of birth? _United States_
2. What is your current country of residence? _United States_
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. _163 cm_
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. _It's possible for women to grow facial hair as well, isn't it?_
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) _I wouldn't consider myself as obsessed with what is chic and "in", but I do appreciate originality and like to mix different flavors together ... if that makes any sense!_
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? _French, Italian, Japanese and Chinese (from my limited experience)._
7. What is your favorite word? _sumptuous_
8. What is your least favorite word? _exams _
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? _The world, delicious cuisine, beautiful paintings, relaxing music, vibrant cosmopolitan cities, travelling, meeting people who don't speak my language._
10. What turns you off? _Vanity, arrogance, rudeness, tawdry shows of wealth, overconfidence_
11. What are your favorite books?  _Aiie, there are simply far too many to name!_
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? _Homer, Catullus, Shakespeare_
13. Who are your favorite painters? _Michelangelo, Tiziano, Veronese, David, Ingres_
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? _Achilles, Hector_
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? _My parents_
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? _Alexander the Great, Julius Caesar, Nero, Catherine the Great, Napoléon Bonaparte_
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? _I wouldn't know; I don't even have a profession yet._
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? _Italy_
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? _Spending time with friends and family, acquiring more knowledge in the fields I find fascinating._
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? _Ignorance (which I think can sometimes be equated with stupidity), boredom, servility, having to grovel and beg._
21. What do you value most in your friends? _Their willingness to accept me for who I am, not what I should be, and a good sense of humor._
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? _Ehm, being irresistible to the opposite sex!_ 
23. How would you like to die? _To be honest, I don't ponder this topic very often..._
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? _Welcome. We have been expecting you._
25. What is your motto? _Don't have any._

*Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? _I needed a translation for an Italian phrase._
27. What have you learned since joining WR? _So much! Not only about languages and grammar but the world as well._
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? _I find it incredible that I can "talk" to people living across the ocean. And get fast responses._
29. Chocolate or Nutella? _Chocolate, of course!_


----------



## Bluey

1. What is your country of birth? 
Romania
2. What is your current country of residence? 
Romania
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 
1,75 m/ 5 ft. 7
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) 
Casual, comfortable, don't really care for fashion.
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? 
Meat (!) and sweets (!!)
7. What is your favorite word? 
Crikey!
8. What is your least favorite word?
employment
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? 
visual stimuli, good combinations of colour, classical and rock/metal music
10. What turns you off? 
bad memories and reality checks
11. What are your favorite books?
The Waves (Woolf), Satanic Verses (Rushdie), La Peste, L'Etranger (Camus)
 12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?
Rilke, Virginia Woolf, Marguerite Yourcenar, Axel Munthe,Chekhov, Poe many others
 13. Who are your favorite painters?
Monet, Rubens.
 14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
Maggie (Mill on the Floss)
 15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?
My grandmother and my best friend's mum.
 16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
no such preferences, history is personalized and unreliable anyway
 17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? veterinarian
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
a Nordic country, or somewhere with a morally healthy society
 19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? 
God's purpose for me and my own coinciding
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? 
being alone, forlorn, vengeful, resentful, incapable of feeling 
21. What do you value most in your friends? 
their support
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? 
moving people's hearts by playing the violin
23. How would you like to die? 
benefiting some purpose and without much pain or distress
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? 
I knew you'd make it, darling child, here's everything you thought you'd lost.
25. What is your motto? 
"What I write is different from what I say, what I say is different from what I think, what I think is different from what I ought to think and so it goes on further into the deepest darkness."

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR?
my best friend bugged me about it being so great (she was right)
27. What have you learned since joining WR? 
that my English is better than I thought
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? 
The extremely smart and nice people, a rare combo.
29. Chocolate or Nutella? Chocolate if it's the best kind, nutella if the chocolate sux.


----------



## Macunaíma

1. What is your country of birth? *Brazil*
2. What is your current country of residence? *Brazil*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *I’m 1,83m tall*
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.*I only shave once or twice a week, so I usually have some stubble *
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) *Hey, not only women can be fashionable! *
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *My favourite food is whatever is available when I’m hungry. I’m not fussy about food, but I’m not into seafood, though.*
7. What is your favorite word? *This may sound odd, but I like the sound of the word prostituta (prostitute).*
8. What is your least favorite word? *Advogado* 
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *To be surrounded by friends, going clubbing and when my self-esteem is sky-high (sometimes happens out of the blue, with no objective causes); not being overworked.*
10. What turns you off? *Injustice, poverty and disregard for other people’s dignity.*
11. What are your favorite books? *Hmmm... I can’t pick just one, but I do remember the first book I couldn’t put down: Histórias de Tia Anastácia, by Monteiro Lobato, a Brazilian author who wrote for children, which I read when I had only just learned to read. I still get that special feeling of being a child again when I browse through it.*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *Eça de Queirós, for his superb elegance in the use of the language and his keen inteligence. I may sound like an insensitive troglodyte, but the truth is that I don’t enjoy poetry very much.*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Chagall, van Gogh and Franz Post (a Dutch painter who portrayed the ladscapes and scenes of the social life of the northeast of Brazil during the Dutch occupation of Pernambuco under Mauritz van Nassau, in the mid-XVII century)*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *X*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?*X*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *X*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *A restaurant reviewer, perhaps?* 
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *Portugal or Italy*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *??? **I wish I had an answer to this... If I said that happiness is X and then a fairy waved her magic wand and gave me X, I would sooner or later get bored with X and imagine that happiness is X² or Y. We are humans, after all. There are no simple answers for us.*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *People who treat others like trash to feel better about themselves*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *Loyalty*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *Eloquence and wit*
23. How would you like to die? *Knowing that I’m dying, but without pain.*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *I don’t know... the thought of eternity frightens me a little bit. *
25. What is your motto? *Live and let live.*

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *Because my English was deteriorating rapidly and I was losing touch with it.*
27. What have you learned since joining WR? *An awful lot!*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *That people are generous enough to take the time to give me detailed and elaborated answers to my questions, that they make sure I have understood it, just for the sake of it, without wanting anything in return. I have found people in the EO Forum, for example, who have no idea how much they’ve helped me. *
29. Chocolate or Nutella? *Neither. *


----------



## anonymous_me

1. What is your country of birth? Zambia
2. What is your current country of residence? US
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 5'4"
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) laid back chic
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? I love indian food
7. What is your favorite word? oh yeah?(2 words..hehe)
8. What is your least favorite word? n/a
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? good non judgemental people
10. What turns you off? liars
11. What are your favorite books? Everyone worthknowing & God dont like ugly
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? n/a
13. Who are your favorite painters? n/a
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? n/a
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? my mum
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Nelson Mandela, Ferdinand Magellan(i know..random. i just like his name really )..)
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? football(not US) player
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Italy, Brazil or England..and France..
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? peace
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? feeling lost
21. What do you value most in your friends? loyalty
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? hmmm
23. How would you like to die? ..of natural causes..eek!
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?..umm...Welcome?..=]
25. What is your motto? do unto others as you'd want them to treat you

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? I am trying to learn Spanish..and my Italian friend wrote me something I didnt understand..needed translation.
27. What have you learned since joining WR? Learning different languages makes you a better global citizen
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? ...hmmm
29. Chocolate or Nutella? ..both!


----------



## Black Opal

1. What is your country of birth?
Germany but I am English (army brat)

2. What is your current country of residence?
Italy

3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.
5' 4"

4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
N/A 

5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
Arty/Casual/Floaty

6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?
Sweets, as in cakes and pasticcini but also sweets and chocolate
Pasta

7. What is your favorite word?
Jewellery

8. What is your least favorite word?
Housework 

9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
Painting, making jewellery, being in London, being in Venice, being in Pompeii..

10. What turns you off?
Rude people, Housework 

11. What are your favorite books? 
Biographies

12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?
Don't like poetry, enjoy historic novels and Nelson Demille

13. Who are your favorite painters?
Klimt, Michelangelo, Dalì, Renoir, Enjolras, Millais, Godward, Alma-Tadema...

14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
John McClane

15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?
My dad.

16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
Anne Boleyn and Katherine Howard, for their cheek

17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
Goldsmith

18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
Hawaii appeals to me 

19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
Health and Wealth (enough money not to have to ever worry about it) and a happy family

20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
being both horribly poor and horribly ignorant at once

21. What do you value most in your friends?
loyalty and humour

22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
To eat what I like and not put on weight 

23. How would you like to die?
In my sleep

24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
"Fancy a cuppa with your dad?" 

25. What is your motto?
Live for the day, but don't be stupid about it.

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR?
I like being pedantic (and helpful if I can) 

27. What have you learned since joining WR?
There are people more pedantic and better informed than me 

28. What is your favorite thing about WR?
Don't know, only joined today!

29. Chocolate or Nutella? 
Must I choose?


----------



## Vagabond

1. What is your country of birth? Greece
2. What is your current country of residence? UK
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 170 cm
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. N/A
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) Oh God. I have no clue, I wear whatever appeals to my sense of taste (could be very fashionable or completely out of date).
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Hm? Good question. Cheese, spicy stuff, sweets, junk food
7. What is your favorite word? Don't think I have one...
8. What is your least favorite word? I don't have one of that, either
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Intelligent people and intriguing debates
10. What turns you off? Doublecrossing, backstabbing, hypocritical SOBs / People who have no idea what they want / Discrimination (that's more of a "what makes you see red" thing, actually)
11. What are your favorite books? Well-written fantasy/mystery/sci-fi books (can't pick one)
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? I don't have any favourite ones, I think... I appreciate too many to list.
13. Who are your favorite painters? See above
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Always the bad guy...
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? I make a point not to idolise people
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Socrates
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Shrink
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? I don't live in my own country... I'd prefer to live further up north, though.
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? No such thing.
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? To actually persuade yourself you are completely useless and redundant.
21. What do you value most in your friends? That they can put up with me
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? I'd like to be able to read people's minds (but that's not all that natural, is it? Hmm.)
23. How would you like to die? Realising that I am dying. Not too much pain either, please.
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Come on in.
25. What is your motto? There's always light at the end of the tunnel

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? To ask a question about a French term
27. What have you learned since joining WR? Lots of cultural specifics around the world (...and the term I asked for, of course )
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? Here we go with the "favourite" questions again  I suppose that would be diversity.
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  Hell, both.


----------



## chicagriega

[1. What is your country of birth? Greece
2. What is your current country of residence? Greece
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 155 cm
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) Casual
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Sweets and Pasta
7. What is your favorite word? Love
8. What is your least favorite word? Hate
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Music
10. What turns you off? traffic
11. What are your favorite books? Detective and love stories
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Agatha Cristi, Cathy Kelly, Paullina Simons
13. Who are your favorite painters? El Greco
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Hercule Poirrot
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?uniseff voluntiars
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Leonidas of Sparta
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? tv host
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Spain
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? someone who loves me
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? no money
21. What do you value most in your friends? be there when i need them
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? fresh air
23. How would you like to die? peacefully in my sleep
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Welcome
25. What is your motto? Smile! Costs nothing, means a lot!

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? to practice languages
27. What have you learned since joining WR? a lot about different coyltures
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? meet people from other countries
29. Chocolate or Nutella? [/quote] Chocolate


----------



## Suilan

1. What is your country of birth? -- Germany, Nordrhein-Westphalen

2. What is your current country of residence? -- Germany, Baden-Württemberg

3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. -- 168cm

4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.

5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) -- Autumn colors.

6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? -- anything I cook myself

7. What is your favorite word? -- preposterous

8. What is your least favorite word? -- now

9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? -- Beethoven's Prisoners' Choir from Fidelio.

10. What turns you off? -- narrow minds. Anyone who puts rules above the person. People complaining in the village paper that some bad folks in the village (say, 80-year old ladies who can barely walk or move their fingers and whose only son lives 100km away) don't sweep their sidewalks every Saturday.

11. What are your favorite books? -- #1 is a tie between Thomas Mann's "Buddenbrooks" and Tolkien's Lord of the Rings. #2 Robert McLiam Wilson, Eureka Street, #3 Iain Banks, Crow Road.

12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? -- Thomas Mann

13. Who are your favorite painters? -- anyone can paint better than me.

14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? -- Jake Jackson, from Eureka Street. Miles Vorkosigan, in the Vorkosigan Series by McMaster Bujold.

15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? -- Teachers. They have more courage than I can imagine having, facing a class full of monsters, never earning a single word of praise, only public scorn, and these words from our ex-chancellor: "Lehrer sind faule Säcke." I would shoot myself before entering a classroom to teach.

16. Who are your favorite characters in history? -- Friedrich der Große. Henry VIII. Alexander von Humboldt. Prince Albert of Saxe-Coburg and Gotha, Neanderthal Men

17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? -- being a _published_ writer


18. In what country other than your own would you like to live? -- Back in NRW, near the beautiful Rhine River and my dear Neander Valley. 

19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? -- Not having to do the "Kehrwoche," with being published a close runner-up

20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? -- clinical depression

21. What do you value most in your friends? -- that they overlook my flaws

22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? -- a charming personality

23. How would you like to die? -- quick; not in the middle of a novel. Don't want to leave any fragments for the following generations to puzzle about.

24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? -- "I hope you don't mind that it's a bit crowded, but I've decided a long time ago that worshipping me is not a prerequisite for entering heaven. So, if you want to ask the Neanderthal People a few questions, as I know you do, why don't you come this way, please."

25. What is your motto? -- We are but dust. Nothing is so important to hurt anyone for.


----------



## Lopes

1. What is your country of birth? *Netherlands*
2. What is your current country of residence? *Netherlands, soon Italy *
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *1,88 meter*
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. *Ehm.. need to shave.. *
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *Dutch Pancakes, Pizza, Winegums, Crisps*
7. What is your favorite word? *Sjawel*
8. What is your least favorite word? *The German word Sauerkraut*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *Music?*
10. What turns you off? *A really ugly accent in Dutch*
11. What are your favorite books? *Discovery of Heaven (Harry Mulisch), Secret History (Donna Tartt).....* All Harry Potter books
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *Herman Brusselmans, Stephen King*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Leonardo Da Vinci, Rembrandt*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *Snelle Jelle!*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *Cristian Chivu and the artists of Opgezwolle*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *Da Vinci*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *Translator, journalist*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *Italy or Spain*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *Having nothing on your mind to worry about (nice weather helps too)*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *Having no self-respect*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *Money  (or that you can trust them and laugh with them)*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *The being irresistible to the opposite sex mentioned above, and being very, very, very, very, really, insanely good at soccer. *
23. How would you like to die? *Of old age?*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *Welcome (anything that's not "sorry, you can't come in here")*
25. What is your motto? *As is verbrande turf*

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *Because I needed to know the exact meaning of the word 'fortuna' used by Boccaccio*
27. What have you learned since joining WR? *The exact meaning of the word 'fortuna' used by Boccaccio*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *That anyone can help anyone*
29. Chocolate or Nutella? *Nutella obviously*


----------



## tilt

1. What is your country of birth?
*France
*
 2. What is your current country of residence?
*France
*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.
*171 cm / 5'7"
*
 4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
*Usually none
*
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
*Are men supposed to go naked?* 

6. What are your favourite foods (by category)?
*Good food!
*
 7. What is your favourite word?
*Peace
*
 8. What is your least favourite word?
*Prejudice
*
 9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
*Love, beauty, humour
*
 10. What turns you off?
*Intolerance, violence, hate, money
*
 11. What are your favourite books? 
*Many ones, but let's say Fynn's "M. God, this is Anna"
*
 12. Who are your favourite poets and/or writers?
*Isaac Asimov, Terry Pratchet, **Daniel Pennac, Raymond Devos* 13. Who are your favourite painters?
*M.C. Escher, Magritte, Dali, Van Gogh
*
 14. Who are your favourite heroes or heroines of fiction?
*Mafalda for her wisdom and Charlot for his humour (and reciprocally)*

 15. Who are your favourite heroes or heroines in real life?
*Gandhi, MLK (and, on a completely different level of course, Thom Yorke)

* 16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
*Gandhi, MLK*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
*Musician
*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
*Netherlands or Ireland*
 
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
*Being master of my own destiny
* 
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
*Ignoring love
* 
21. What do you value most in your friends?
*Frankness, humour
*
 22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
*Musical talent
*
 23. How would you like to die?
*Asleep, during a nice dream
*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
*Sorry for all that mess, down below.
*
 25. What is your motto?
*Generalities are generally wrong.*
 
*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR?
*To practice and improve my English.
*
27. What have you learned since joining WR?
*Various vocabulary and grammar rules.
And that **I must remember to read carefully before to answer a thread.* 

28. What is your favorite thing about WR?
*The accuracy of its dictionaries, the reactivity of its forums, and above all many nice and interesting people contributing.*

29. Chocolate or Nutella? 
*Both. Why choosing?*


----------



## LaurentK

1. What is your country of birth? France
2. What is your current country of residence? France
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. Six pieds 1 pouce 
4. Men Only: Facial hair adornments, if any. That's the problem, there is not much of _any_ 
5. Women Only: How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Fast Slow food !
7. What is your favorite word? Candour
8. What is your least favorite word? Feature
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Music
10. What turns you off? Selfishness
11. What are your favorite books?  Lists are dangerous ... Les Somnanbules-Arthur Koestler, A la recherche...-Marcel, and maybe 5678 others 
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? None, apart from Rimbaud, Yeats, Gainsgourg, Simenon, and 6789 others
13. Who are your favorite painters? No favouritism! Bruegel the Elder, Tiepolo, Ingres, Soutine, Velázquez, Renoir, Monet et les Dürer, Cézanne, Betremieux, et d'autres et d'autres (7890)
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Emma Peel, The Silver Surfer
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? We can be heroes, just for one day 
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? 
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Apneist
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? After Paris, I might hesitate between London, Manhattan, Rio, Mexico or Shanghai, but I think that I will go DESERT!
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Learn who you are and be yourself
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Duplicity
21. What do you value most in your friends? Nothing, « Je l’aimais parce que c’était lui, parce que c’était moi »
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? Unconditional love
23. How would you like to die? Très vite
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Welcome back!
25. What is your motto? Don't hit the deck...

Three Four bonus questions:

26. Why did you join WR? It began with a closed, deserted diner, and a man too long without sleep to continue his journey. It began with the landing of a craft from another galaxy...
AND I GOT HOOKED.
27. What have you learned since joining WR? That I dont know (enough) my own language   . 
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? WR is about People from around the world. It should be WOR*L*D REFERENCE!
29. Chocolate or Nutella? Chocolate makes me go NUTS!


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

1. What is your country of birth? France
2. What is your current country of residence? France
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 188 cm
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. Too much, if you ask me.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) Not at all, I'm afraid. Could you remind me what fashion is? 
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? The less "chemicals", the better.
7. What is your favorite word? It was another one, just five minutes ago and will change again within five minutes, but I like "florilège".
8. What is your least favorite word? I don't think it could really qualify as the most disliked, but the first one that I don't like to come to mind right now is "catéchèse"
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Books, music, humor, forum discussions
10. What turns you off? Useless rudeness.
11. What are your favorite books? Historical novels, science fiction and fantasy.
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Patrick Süskind, Amélie Nottomb, Albert Camus and many others.
13. Who are your favorite painters? Dali, Bosch, Spilliaert...
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Cyrano de Bergerac
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? I'm no one's stalwart but still somewhat admire people like Ghandi or Ayaan Hirsi Ali
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? See 15., but Epicure and Jean Jaurès come to mind.
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Writer or perhaps blacksmith.
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Maybe Canada or Scandinavia, but I've never been there so it is pure speculation.
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? I wish I knew.
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? To become a slave, which is unfortunately very common.
21. What do you value most in your friends? Why... friendship, of course!
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? Intelligence (and also the ability to know what I truly want).
23. How would you like to die? I have not decided yet.
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? "What the Hell are you?"
25. What is your motto? No motto for me, thanks.

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? I needed to improve my awful English and had questions about translations.
27. What have you learned since joining WR? That I should improve my French as well and that learning languages eats up much time.
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? See 9.
29. Chocolate or Nutella? Since the question is not "Chocolate xor Nutella", give me both.


----------



## franzisca

1. What is your country of birth? Italy 
2. What is your current country of residence? Italy
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 169 cm
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) It depends on the mood 
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Oh my good I love any kind of food, maybe I'm predictable but.. PASTA . And vegetables. italian food, ok???? 
7. What is your favorite word? Gioia
8. What is your least favorite word? Noioso
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Reading, talking late night with close friends, staring at wild animals and wild nature.
10. What turns you off? Boring talkin, Noise, bad music, rudeness
11. What are your favorite books? Montedidio - Erri De Luca, Eureka Street - mc Liam Wilson, oh my God I should list too many
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Pablo Neruda, Erri De Luca, Andrea Camilleri 
13. Who are your favorite painters? Modigliani :love: Felice Casorati, Cézanne :lovelove:
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? none (ok maybe dr House)
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Don Luigi Ciotti, Falcone e Borsellino
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Galileo Galilei!
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Painter
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Ireland or Spain
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? my dog sleeping at my feet, a warm coffee and peace in my mind..
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Violence. Servility. Arrogance. humiliation.
21. What do you value most in your friends? humour, intelligence, glow.. 
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? ehm.. empathy - sense of humour (trust me)
23. How would you like to die? while sleeping
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Welcome francesca, there you can buy your cigarettes and over there you'll find the restaurant.. 
25. What is your motto? The sun always rises even after the darkest night

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? I was searching help for some translations...
27. What have you learned since joining WR? Ehm I don't remember (whahah)
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? The clean but comfortable place 
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  VERY DARK CHOCOLATE


----------



## argentina84

1. What is your country of birth? *Argentina*
2. What is your current country of residence? *Argentina (so far)*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *167 cm 5' 6"*
4. Men Only: Facial hair adornments, if any. *I am a woman. Love short-haired men.*
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) *Personal style, depends on the day and my mood. *
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?*Vegetable pie, ice cream, green apples, grapes, watermelon, wholesome bread. French fries!*
7. What is your favorite word? *“Cinderella”, “parfait” , “sweet”*
8. What is your least favorite word? "*Potato"* 
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally??* Good books, listening to my favourite songs, smelling flowers, feeling the wind on my face, watching films that move me, my boyfriend’s sweet voice, watching the sky on a starry night, getting wet on a rainy day, etc.*

10. What turns you off? *Mmm capitalism, competence, violence.*
11. What are your favorite books? *Pride and Prejudice, Wuthering Heights, Don Quijote, Harry Potter and the Philosopher’s Stone, Le Petit Prince, Othello, The Lord of the Rings, Alice’s Adventures in Wonderland,* *etc.*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *Don’t like poetry. Shakespeare, the Brontë sisters, Edgar Allan Poe, Jane Austen, etc.*

13. Who are your favorite painters? *Vincent van Gogh, Monsalves, Salvador Dali (some works), Claude Monet, Paul Gaugin.*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?? *Elizabeth Bennet, Mafalda.*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life??* Jesus Christ, my mother, of course!, princess Diana, Martin Luther King, Socrates, Juana de Arco*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *Juan Manuel Belgrano (national hero) *

17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?*Flight attendant*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *All of them, in turn?*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?*Love and peace. A place where all children can grow happy and healthy. *

20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *War, pride, and hypocrisy. Intolerance.*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *Loyalty and honesty.*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *Pacience!*
23. How would you like to die? *Having done something good for the ones I am leaving behind/ in my sleep.*

24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *Well done!*
25. What is your motto?
*Cause and effect! *
*I always contradict myself! (lol)*

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *Curiousity!*
27. What have you learned since joining WR? *More than ever before!* *To be open minded and account for what I say. *

28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *Its seriousness and multiculturality. *
29. Chocolate or Nutella? *Chocolate!*


----------



## french_horn_girl_13

1. What is your country of birth? Canada!!!
2. What is your current country of residence?Canada!!!!
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.4ft 11 1/2"
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)Fun
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?ItalianASTA!!!! Tirimasu, Cannoli, Pizza  Canadian: Poutine, Canadian Bacon, Beaver Tails (the pastry), maple syrup  MEAT!!! I used to live on a beef farm, so obviously. Also, Bacon, cheese, chocolate, gravy, perogies, ice cream, I LOVE FOOD!!!!!!!!!!! There are  too many good things.
7. What is your favorite word? Snazzy or fabo. my fave french word is caouctou or however it is spelt. It means rubber
8. What is your least favorite word? swears that I am not going to write down
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?food
10. What turns you off?bad food
11. What are your favorite books? Leap Day, cookbooks, The Mars Diaries, Cyberquest
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Gordon Korman, Meg Cabot
13. Who are your favorite painters? the elephant at the Calgary Zoo
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?Any girls cuz girls rock
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?my mom (and her favorite twin sister ever!!)that was my twin
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?Mickey Mouse
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?Interior Designer or pastry chef
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?NO where. CANADA ROX!!!!
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?Everyone being happy and asking for forgiveness
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?war
21. What do you value most in your friends?that they are honest and always there for me and that they are kind
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?fortitude
23. How would you like to die?peacefully at home surrounded by my family
24.  Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?Heaven does exist, and I would like to her God say Hello. 
25. What is your motto?Food is delicious. or Even if you are on the right road, if you stop, you'll get runover.

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR?Because I couldn't find a word in the dictionary
27. What have you learned since joining WR?Lots of interesting words and phrases
28. What is your favorite thing about WR?the smileys
29. Chocolate or Nutella? CHOCOLATE!!!!


----------



## lizd64

1. What is your country of birth? *France*
2. What is your current country of residence? *France*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *1,75 m*
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) *Hope to be lovely* 
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *burritos!!*
7. What is your favorite word? *sieste*
8. What is your least favorite word? *chiner*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *romantic movies and pop music*
10. What turns you off? *fanaticism, GW Bush and Sarkozy*
11. What are your favorite books? *there are too many...*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *Molière*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Dali*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *... can't see*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *my grandfather*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *Pasteur and Einstein*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *surgeon (in another life maybe...)*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?* Canada or Mexico*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *Food, water and understanding for everyone*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *human stupidity*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *our frienship!*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *universal knowledge* 
23. How would you like to die? *while sleeping*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *The party's over there, please have a drink and enjoy!*
25. What is your motto? *Aide toi toi même *

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *to join the forums*
27. What have you learned since joining WR? *that translating is not easy...*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *forums*
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  *difficult... can I say both?*


----------



## DrLindenbrock

1. What is your country of birth? Italy
2. What is your current country of residence? Still Italy
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 1,95 cm (I’ve always had trouble converting it into feet… it should be between 6.3 and 6.4)
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. It depends. I like myself with a short beard, but everybody but my best friend (a she) tells me I should shave. This is the problem…
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Mexican (or – most likely – Tex-Mex) and Yemeni, cause they both have lots of cumin. And Italian (Umbria and Tuscany especially). I like being a “food tourist”…
7. What is your favorite word? Not easy to choose. In English, maybe “sunshine”.
8. What is your least favorite word? sinful (except if referring to chocolate cakes…)
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Carrying on multi-lingual conversations with multi-lingual people… obsessed, huh?
10. What turns you off? Having to say someone _was_ my friend.
11. What are your favorite books? When I was young, Jules Verne’s “Mystery Island”. Now, Asimov’s. I’m not much into classics.
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? One for all, Isaac Asimov.
13. Who are your favorite painters? I’m not into art.
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Superman (btw, my real name is not DrLindenbrock – as I hope you’ve realized – but Clark Kent)
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? I appreciate normal people who try to do their best, especially when the general public doesn’t realize how hard they try.
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? The Romans from the Republican times and the Phoenicians.
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? A translator, a teacher, an academic.
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? France!
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Being able to eat, drink and shower when I please. Then, it’s easier to think about the rest.
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Ignorance (when there could be a remedy)
21. What do you value most in your friends? They instantly know when I’m joking or when I mean it.
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? Be more skilled in Mathematics – that is, be able to grasp concepts more quickly.
23. How would you like to die? In my sleep, when I’m too old for my loved ones to be too sad about it.
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? “Feel free to ask any and as many questions you wish”
25. What is your motto? Hm, I don’t have an official one…

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? It’s exactly the kind of forum I’m comfy in.
27. What have you learned since joining WR? The world is full of helpful, amazing and incredibly kind people.
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? It’s my idea of a perfect forum.
29. Chocolate or Nutella? 72% dark chocolate


----------



## bibliolept

I like to end each night with the questionnaire devised by Bernard Pivot, of _Apostrophe_ and _Bouillon de Culture_:

1. What is your country of birth? *United States of America*
2. What is your current country of residence? *United States of America (via Central America)*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *5'5" (so you cannot accuse me of a Napoleon complex, as he was taller than I am).*
4. Facial hair adornments. *Depending on my current job and social schedule, clean shaven to a fairly scruffy beard.*
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *Italian, French, Mexican, Japanese, Thai, Indian, **Peruvian, Filipino, Vietnamese, Ethiopian... (I love living in northern California)*
7. What is your favorite word? *Think*
8. What is your least favorite word? *Anything that "assumes": tradition, conventional wisdom, common sense, *
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *Individuality and compassion*
10. What turns you off? *Boredom: it's a fallacious concept, because boredom is not logically possible in a world this big and varied and surprising. I dislike euphemisms, falsehoods, polite fictions, denial...*
11. What are your favorite books? *The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, *
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *García Marquez, Cortázar, Gaiman, Douglas Adams, Hobbes, Twain, Mencken, P.J. O'Rourke, E.O. Wilson, Desmond, D. Brin, Verne, Kafka, St. Exupery, R. Amaya Amador, Poe, Steinbeck, Munro, Flannery O'Connor, Vonnegut Jr., Joseph Heller, Borges, Asturias, Rulfo, Roque Dalton, Neruda, Vargas Llosa, Beckett, Chaucer... ars longa, vita brevis*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Monet, Magritte, Pollock, Klee, Manet, Schiele, Picasso, Kandinsky, Escher, Hanna, Barbera, Iwerks*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? 
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *We're all just human.*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *All the people who also died for our sins: Socrates, Hypatia, Giordano Bruno, etc.*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *Freelance phrenologist*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *The Dreaming*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *"A jug of wine, a loaf of bread, a book of verse, and thou": books and friends are requisite, the liquor and food are secondary (but very much appreciated)*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *Trapped by the expectations of others or by societal norms*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *Integrity and a vigorous sense of humor*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *I wonder what it would be like to have the same mindset and reactions as the vast majority of people, but I have too much ego to really want this.*
23. How would you like to die? *Missed but unmourned. *
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *"You made me laugh."*
25. What is your motto? *"This too shall pass."*

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *Part-time translation work for non-profit organizations (I looked up some medical jargon)*
27. What have you learned since joining WR? *Admiration for all those learning other languages*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *The brilliance of the posters and their love of helping others; the challenge*
29. Chocolate or Nutella? *Peanut butter*


----------



## Nanon

1. What is your country of birth? France
2. What is your current country of residence? Ahem, my permanent address is in France. But I may be somewhere else when you read these lines.
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 1.61 m (?)
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. n/a
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) Lovely is what I wish to hear, not necessarily 'fashionable'.
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Oh my God. I love Italian pasta and I wish I could have beer, but I discovered I was gluten-intolerant in my 40's. Aaargh! Luckily there are many other delicious things (including point 29)
7. What is your favorite word? What? Just one? Are you kidding?! 
8. What is your least favorite word? Implement, optimize... and suchlike, in any language.
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Music. Love and affection.
10. What turns you off? Injustice. 
11. What are your favorite books? Non-exhaustive list of unputdownables:
Virtually anything by Cortázar. Virtually anything by Dickens also. Oh, and Saramago. Les Fleurs du Mal. La Recherche. Shakespeare's sonnets (oh, and why just the sonnets? let's say 'virtually anything' too). Master and Margarita. The Idiot. El Quijote. Jan Potocki: Manuscrit trouvé à Saragosse. The 1001 Nights. Hugo: L'homme qui rit.
Also Ariel Dorfman: Rumbo al Sur, deseando el Norte (autobiography: about language, bilinguism, loosing a language and adopting another one etc...)
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? The 'virtually anything' list in 11. Antonio Machado. Neruda. Borges. Proust. George Sand. Jean Échenoz. René Char. Valéry Larbaud. Blok. Tsvetaeva. Rilke. Dictionaries. Encyclopaedias. Molière. Isaac Asimov. I hope I will discover more and more and more!!!
13. Who are your favorite painters? Impressionists. XIX century landscape painting. Klimt. Klee. Chagall. Andrey Rublyov. I hope I will discover more and more and more too. I also like photography.
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? El Quijote. Mafalda!!!
15-16. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life/in history? Too many to answer. Those who fight for freedom in general. Even without weapons. 
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Orchestra conductor. I studied singing and I was frustrated not to play an instrument well, but if I conduct an orchestra I will play them all!
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? 
A tough one for me, this one. Will I ever manage to make a choice between Europe and Latin America?
 19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? No more wars. No more poverty. So that I could be excessively happy without feeling guilty !!!
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? People wishing other people's death.
21. What do you value most in your friends? Love.
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? Learning fast and without pain! Being a writer. 
23. How would you like to die? Also without pain.
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? As said Rabelais: Fay ce que vouldras. Do as you will.
25. What is your motto? Do as you will. And harm none.

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? I was doing a search on Google at work. I clicked the link... and I discovered many, many things I was looking for, all at the same place. Then I got hooked.
27. What have you learned since joining WR? Oh, many, many things in every language I know and of course even in those I don't. Selfishly speaking, this frustrated translator also discovered how much she was missing languages studies and talking about language.
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? People helping other people and building a common knowledge base, without expecting anything in return.
29. Chocolate or chocolate? Chocolate, of course!!! Dark. Venezuelan cocoa is the best in the world, at least to me. Ah, and also Belgian pralines...


----------



## Eáránë

1. What is your country of birth? _Belgium _
2. What is your current country of residence? _Belgium_
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. _166 cm_
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) _I try to be fashionable, but I still have a preference for black clothes _
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Italian (pasta, pasta, pasta, ...) - Belgian (home food )
7. What is your favorite word? _whoopsy daisy!_
8. What is your least favorite word? _exams _
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? _music, a beautiful film, a good book, ... visiting Great Britain _
10. What turns you off? pompous, arrogant, snobbish people
11. What are your favorite books? _The Secret History - Donna Tartt (but also thrillers, detective stories, fantasy books, ...)_
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? _J.K Rowling, Brontë sisters, Oscar Wilde, ..._
13. Who are your favorite painters? /
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? _Harry Potter, Frodo, ..._
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? First of all: m_y parents and the rest of my family. Apart from them, there are many people I look up to._
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? the Vikings 
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? _I don't have a profession yet, but I would like to learn as many languages as possible_
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? _Great Britain!!!!!!!!!!!_
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? _Spending quality time with family and friends_
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? _war, human stupidity, rudeness, ... (sadly, this list is far too long)_
21. What do you value most in your friends?  that they _stand up for me, support me and that they are there for me all the time _
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? _unconditional love_
23. How would you like to die? peacefully and without pain
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? _"Now you will see your loved ones again"_
25. What is your motto? _I don't really have a motto, but I came across a very nice quote once:_

_"_The best moments in reading are when you come across something, a thought, a feeling, a way of looking at things that you’d thought special, particular to you. And there it is set down by someone else, a person you’ve never met, maybe even someone long dead. And it’s as if a hand has come out and taken yours." From The History Boys by Alan Bennett


*Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? _I was looking for a Scottish Gaelic translation and I accidently found the WR forum_
27. What have you learned since joining WR? _a lot of grammar, but also things that are not to be found in vocabulary lists or grammar books _
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? _that I am able to discuss languages with different people from all over the world!_
29. Chocolate or Nutella? _Dark chocolate _


----------



## LaLoquita

​1. What is your country of birth? USA, EEUU​2. What is your current country of residence? the same
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 5'4"
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) I try to look up-to-date, but comfort is my main thing--and how well something looks on my I've-had-4-kids bod
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Mexican, Chinese, Italian, down-south grub
7. What is your favorite word? mama
8. What is your least favorite word? divorce
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? my kids
10. What turns you off? phoniness
11. What are your favorite books? Mystery, psychological thrillers, historical fiction
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Carmen Laforet, Patricia Cornwell, Jane Austen, too many to mention. I read a lot . . . 
13. Who are your favorite painters? Monet
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? I don't think I have any favorites
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? my sister and brother-in-law, my children
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Abe Lincoln (my 3rd cousin 5 times removed), Los Niñoes Héroes, Queen Elizabeth I
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? not a totally different profession, just a different branch--fiction translation. I think that would be so fun. Much more fun than Safe Job Procedures and Drug Abuse Policies . . . 
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Mexico
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? having my children with me
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? having nothing to live for and no hope
21. What do you value most in your friends? loyalty and compassion
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? compassion
23. How would you like to die? peacefully, maybe in my sleep
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Welcome home. Come in and rest.
25. What is your motto? It's not about me; it's about my kids.

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? I use free online translation services a lot, and this one has been the most helpful, education, interesting and fun that I've found. I love working with real people to find and give answers to all of our questions.
27. What have you learned since joining WR? So much I couldn't even begin to tell you! Grammar, vocabulary, cultural points . . .
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? interacting with people all over the world
29. Chocolate or Nutella? [/quote]  Must you ask?? Chocolate!


----------



## steffiegomez

1. What is your country of birth? México 
2. What is your current country of residence? México City, Coyoacan
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. Since last month, shorter than my 11 year old boy......1.63m
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) Simple, plain & comfortable.
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? fresh grilled tuna, almost rare, with a little bit of soy sauce and steamed asparagus followed by a decadent chocolate cake with homemade vainilla ice cream.
7. What is your favorite word? libélula, albahaca
8. What is your least favorite word? its a bad word, I can't write it down.
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Finishing a good book, and wanting more. Sunsets. Fresh crisp air against my face. My sons bursting out in laugher. Spongy clouds over a very blue sky like in Oaxaca.
10. What turns you off? News.
11. What are your favorite books? Atonement (Ian McEwan), Suite Francaise (Irene Nemirovsky), La Isla de la Pasión (Laura Restrepo), as a girl all Enid Blyton, specially 7 secrets.
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Number ONE Ian McEwan, after him: Mario Vargas Llosa, Paul Auster, Haruki Murakami, Eca de Queiroz, Mariana Alcoforado, García Marquez, Antonio Skármeta, Rosa Montero, Jorge Ibarguengoitia...
13. Who are your favorite painters? Sorolla, Sargent, Alma Tadema, and my brother.
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Mrs. Jessica Fletcher (Murder she wrote...), 
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? My parents
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?  Don't really know...a few. 
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? writer
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? in my country Campeche. Outside my country, Ireland with no rain.
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Tolerance, respect and love among all us.
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? homeless people, abandoned children..
21. What do you value most in your friends? true and honest friendship. Feeling they care about me.
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? patience
23. How would you like to die? during my sleep
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? mi casa es tu casa... welcome!!!
25. What is your motto? respect the others as you respect yourself

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? while doing a translation, lookup something It didn't sound right as I wrote it.
27. What have you learned since joining WR? not as much as I'd like...would need more time to surf WR
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? How nice and helpful people from allover the world are...
29. Chocolate or Nutella? [/quote] of course, chocolate


----------



## Idiomático

1. What is your country of birth? Puerto Rico
2. What is your current country of residence? Lorton, Virginia, USA
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 5'8"
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. None
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) 
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? I like all foods, especially if they've been prepared by a French cook
7. What is your favorite word? Amour
8. What is your least favorite word? Haine
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Beautiful women, beautiful language
10. What turns you off? Arrogance, vulgarity
11. What are your favorite books? The Bible, studies of manners and morals
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? The Spanish classics, García Márquez, Neruda, Nervo, Lloréns-Torres, Jane Austen, Anthony Trollope, Edith Wharton, Tennessee Williams, Poe, 
De Maupassant, Victor Hugo, Ronsard (Quand vous serez bien vielle, le soir, a la chandelle...; Mignonne, allons voir si la rose...)
13. Who are your favorite painters? The Impressionists
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Can't say
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Jesus Christ, St. Francis, St. Teresa of Avila
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Jesus Christ, St. Francis, St.Teresa of Avila
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? I worked happily as a translator until I retired.  It's too late now to think about attempting anything else.
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? France, Italy, Spain (in that order)
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Vacationing with my wife, children, and grandchildren (preferably in Puerto Rico)
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Another war, another Dubya in the White House, 
21. What do you value most in your friends? Loyalty, generosity, humor
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? Wisdom
23. How would you like to die? I'll take what comes
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Come in and make yourself at home
25. What is your motto? Your will be done

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? I'm studying Italian in my old age.  A classmate told me about it.
27. What have you learned since joining WR? That there are many others who are just as passionate about languages as I am
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? The other foreros' comments
29. Chocolate or Nutella? Raspberry jam or, better yet, moules-à-la-crème​


----------



## kid TJ

1. What is your country of birth? *Slovenija.*
2. What is your current country of residence? *Slovenia.*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *1,66 m.*
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. 
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) *Fun (childish), don't know…*
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *All sorts of sweets, all sorts of vegetables and all sort of dairy products! mmm*
7. What is your favorite word? *Have lots of them. But perhaps: poljub **, potka, mavrica… (don't wanna translate them I like the way they sound).*
8. What is your least favorite word? *Violence.*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *Creative people!*
10. What turns you off? *People and things that are not creative.*
11. What are your favorite books? *Soooo many! Some of them:* *Deževen dan je krasen dan (Polonca Kovač), Winnie-the-Pooh (A. A. Milne), Le petit Nicolas (Ren**é Goscinny),**(maybe something more grown-up : War and Peace (L. N. Tolstoj) -read bacwards from the last to the first book).*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *I don't know. I always find something I like about everyone. *
13. Who are your favorite painters? *They're all interesting! *
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *Pippi Longstocking (Astrid Lindgren), angels…*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *People that I admire (I admire peolple that are creative and nice!), angels…*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *People who did something good.*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *I don't have a profession. I don't know what I would like to do, I like too many things!*
18. In what country other than your own would you like to live? *Mmmm ... Lets say: France, Suisse, Canada…*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *Being able to be what I am! And to do what I want!*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *Not being able to be yourself and to do what you want.*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *That they are exactly the way they are! Perfect! *
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *To be able to help others.*
23. How would you like to die? *Not too quickly (and not too soon if possible), so I could prepare myself and the people who care about me for it. (So I wouldn't be too scared and others wouldn't be too sad).*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *You are a good kid! (You can become an angel if you want).*
25. What is your motto? *Try to be the best yourself you can be! *

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *I thought it would be really fun to be able to talk to so many different people and ask for their advice.*
27. What have you learned since joining WR? *A lot of things. But most importantly I think: to trust myself a little more, and to know that it's not the end of the world if I make some stupid mistakes  and that people will still be nice to me even if I do make some stupid mistakes! Thanks! *
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *Intelligent and nice people!*
29. Chocolate or Nutella? *I really don't care as long as it's sweet!!!!!!!!!! njammmmm*


----------



## Angel.Aura

1. What is your country of birth?
_*Italy*_
2. What is your current country of residence?         *
Italy*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.        *
1,65 mt*
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
_*Sober and feminine (that's the aim, at least...).*_
 6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?
_*I like nearly anything edible and (or) alcoholic.*_
 7. What is your favorite word?
_*Yes*_
 8. What is your least favorite word?
_*Blasphemy*_
 9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
_*Good music and good company*_
 10. What turns you off?
_*Dishonesty*_
 11. What are your favorite books?
_*Sorry, I read them and forget... *_
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?
_*Leonardo Sciascia, Andrea Camilleri, Elmore Leonard, Michael Connelly, James Ellroy, Pablo Neruda, Patrizia Cavalli, Alda Merini and... oh, soooo many!*_
 13. Who are your favorite painters?
_*Preraffaellites, Gustav Klimt, Raffaello Sanzio, Leonardo da Vinci and Michelangelo Buonarroti, Vincent Van Gogh, Caravaggio*_
 14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
_*Wonder Woman. She is my inspiration every day.*_
 15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?
_*Working mothers/wives.*_
 16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
_*Akhenaton (Amenophi IV), Jesus.*_
 17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
_*Famous actress. *_
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
_*Spain, maybe. But I feel so lucky to live where I live...*_
 19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
_*Travelling around the world, knowing that all your beloved ones are well.*_
 20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
_*Gratuitous cruelty.*_
 21. What do you value most in your friends?
_*Dignity.*_
 22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
_*Healing powers.*_
 23. How would you like to die?
_*In my sleep, dreaming of all my moments of joy.*_
 24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
_*Bentornata! (Welcome back!)*_
 25. What is your motto?
*Fa' al tuo prossimo ciò che vorresti fosse fatto a te.*
 
*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR?
_*I needed to translate something.*_
27. What have you learned since joining WR?
*Ho imparato che "so di non sapere" (Socrate).*_* I learnt that "A*__*ll I know is that I know nothing".*_
28. What is your favorite thing about WR?
_*Confrontation.*_
29. Chocolate or Nutella? 
_*29a
First, it's worth knowing that the world is divideded into two: the ones who like dark chocolate and the ones who like milk or white chocolate. There's something I must tell to the ones who like milk/white chocolate: how dare you call it chocolate? 
So my answer is: Dark chocolate (the only one possible).
Also because, simply adding hazelnut cream you'll obtain...
29b  Nutella.
Gnam!

*_


----------



## Dulce_Belén

1. What is your country of birth? 
*México*
2. What is your current country of residence? 
*USA*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 
*1.72mts*
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) 
*Fun, feminine, and conservative all at the same time *
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? 
*Why by category?...Ice cream, chocolate, pineapple, berries, actually all fruits and most of veggies AND chinese, thai, mexican, italian food.*
7. What is your favorite word? 
*Prohibited and Pumpkin (because I can't pronounce it right)*
8. What is your least favorite word? 
*Any word that is over-used, eg. when people say "like" a lot when they speak...that's just a pet peeve I guess.*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? 
*Learning, being close to kids, spending time with my family, nature.*
10. What turns you off? 
*Lies, nagging, complaining.*
11. What are your favorite books? 
*I don´t know yet. *
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? 
*All of us are the greatest poets....aren't we?? *
13. Who are your favorite painters? 
*Monet, Dalí, Picasso*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? 
*Lisa Simpson *
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? 
*All the people that I know.*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? 
*God.*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? 
*Architect, Advocate, Chef, Dancer.*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? 
*México, Spain, Italy...and that´s it so far (I change my mind quite often) *
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? 
*Love who you are and accept others as they are.*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? 
*Loneliness, not physical, but spiritual.*
21. What do you value most in your friends? 
*Their knowledge and the patience they have with me *
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? 
*The ability to speak all the lanuages that exist, and make this world a whole.*
23. How would you like to die? 
*I would like it very much, when the time comes, thank you for asking *
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? 
*..I was waiting for you...or...You've accomplished what you needed to do in that life...*
25. What is your motto? 
*Just be yourself.*

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? 
*It was a way to get help, and help others if possible. Plus, I needed to translate things in a very informal way and dictionaries didn't help - I needed real people in their real country.*
27. What have you learned since joining WR? 
*How different a language can be just because it's spoken in a different part of the world.*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? 
*People is really friendly and they're eager to help each other. THANKS!!*
29. Chocolate or Nutella? 
*Dark Chocolate -HANDS DOWN!- *


----------



## Tetabiakti

OK, here goes:

1. What is your country of birth?

The Netherlands

2. What is your current country of residence?

The Netherlands

3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.

1,77 m

4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)

Not!  Casual chic, jeans, loafers

6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?

Stuffed chicken (my mother's recipe), quiche, pangsit (Indonesian dumplings), pasta dishes, blue corn totopos (tortilla chips) + homemade guacamole dip, chocolate brownies, vanilla-flavored ice cream with lots of nuts in it (preferably Häagen Dasz or Ben & Jerry's), jamón ibérico, any kind of fresh salad, grilled prawns, tasty cheeses like brie, camembert, stilton, cabrales, gruyere, leerdammer etc., crunchy whole-wheat bread, Dutch-style apple pie, sushi, falafel, lasagna............... and much much more. 

7. What is your favorite word?

Mariposa (Spanish for butterfly), because it sounds beautiful.

8. What is your least favorite word?

Nazi

9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?

Arizona's deserts and canyonlands, the sea
Wild flowers

10. What turns you off?

Fundamentalism and other dogmas, discrimination of any kind, culturally sanctioned oppression of women, genocide denial
People with a Gordon Gekko mindset
Large crowds, cigarette smoke

11. What are your favorite books? 

Carlos Fuentes - The Buried Mirror
George Orwell - Homage to Catalonia, 1984
Kathleen Alcalá - Treasures in Heaven, The Flower in the Skull, Spirits of the Ordinary
André Brink - An Instant in the Wind
Gary Nabhan - Gathering the Desert, The Desert Smells Like Rain
Edward Abbey - Desert Solitaire
Carl Lumholz - Unknown Mexico
T.C. Boyle - Tortilla Curtain
E.O. Wilson - Sociobiology
Gerald Durrell - My Family And Other Animals
Anne Frank's diary
Isabel Allende - Hija de la fortuna (Daughter of Fortune)
Edward H. Spicer - The Yaquis: A Cultural History

12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?

George Orwell, André Brink, Isabel Allende

13. Who are your favorite painters?

The French impressionists, Vincent Van Gogh, Frida Kahlo, Goya

14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?

The main characters in André Brink's novel 'An Instant in the Wind'

15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?

Some people I know personally who have overcome great hardships like illness and loss of loved ones
Single parents who raise well-adjusted kids
People who are self-taught
People who don't care about social status, race, or lineage
Simon Wiesenthal, Martin Luther King, Nelson Mandela, Mahatma Gandhi, Rigoberta Menchú, the Dalai Lama

16. Who are your favorite characters in history?

Martin Luther King, Chief Joseph (Nez Percé), Oscar Schindler

17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?

Travel writer

18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?

Spain (Tenerife or La Gomera), the US (Arizona)

19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?

Health, family + friends, living in a warm climate, travel, learning new things every day

20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?

A concentration camp, war, famine, homelessness, living in a mental institution

21. What do you value most in your friends?

Honesty, sincerity, spontaneity, warmth, acceptance

22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?

Emotional intelligence

23. How would you like to die?

In my sleep

24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?

I'm an agnostic

25. What is your motto?

Do unto others as you would have others do unto you

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR?

To improve my Spanish and my English

27. What have you learned since joining WR?

There is still so much left to learn! 

28. What is your favorite thing about WR?

The incredible amount of topics. This is a great place for vocab geeks!

29. Chocolate or Nutella? 

Chocolate is not meant to be eaten on top of bread!


----------



## jonquiliser

You ask, so...

1. What is your country of birth? Finland
2. What is your current country of residence? Finland most of the time.
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. Enough.
4. Men Only: Facial hair adornments, if any. A little, here and there. 
5. Women Only: How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) Hyperfashionable. In fact I’m so extremely fashionable that people don’t even know yet that it’s fashion, and thus erroneously believe I’m unfashionable. But I bide my time.
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? I like food. Let’s see, by category: fruit, veg, legumes, cereals, nuts, seeds; derivatives or combinations of these. Should cover all possibilities. 
7. What is your favorite word? Too many to list. Tranquility is one of them. Scarecrow another. And carballeira and…
8. What is your least favorite word? Kroppkaka. (It’s some sort of Swedish boilt pastry. Don’t really know what it is, but I definitely don’t like the word). Genre. Stocking. Frock. Brag. Ascensor. (And so on…)
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? 
Uhm… varies with the day, I guess. Sometimes, a cuppa mint tea is enough D). What am I supposed to answer? Finding open arms and hearts where least expected (or anywhere, really ). Yoga in the sun. Swimming in the sea. And... 
10. What turns you off? Arrogance. Meanness. Spite. Power and violence. Insensitivity. Cynicism (especially the rather trendy sort of self-righteous cynicism). When people resort to calling anything that doesn’t happen to find their liking instances of “political correctness”, without any actual argument. Hiding spite or arrogance or lack of care behind a surface of political correctness.  
11. What are your favorite books? As a kid, the unhesitating answer is the Narnia’s, and Ronja Rövardotter. Now.. well, difficult to make a list, but well, for example: To the Lighthouse (Woolf), Crime and Punishment (Mr Dosto), The Hitchhiker’s Guide to the Galaxy, Drömfakulteten (Stridsberg)… Though time puts quite strict limits on what I read, literaturewise, lately.

Don’t I get to list my least favourite ones?! 

12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? No absolute favourites.
13. Who are your favorite painters? I’m not even sufficiently fascinated by art (especially not painted art) as to have any favourite painters!

Come on, what about the films?! Or music? (Is that too trivial?! Hmm..)

14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Hmm, suppose I don’t really have, or ever had, any. Though as a kid, Ronja Rövardotter (one of Astrid Lindgren’s characters) was probably the closest to a “hero” that I had. I identify deeply with Don Quijote.
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? No heroes. There are people I deeply and humbly admire though. 
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Huh? Am I supposed to have favourite characters in history?! Well, let’s see then… All those folks that lived the best they could, being as kind and helpful and loving and subversive as they could, but never made it to the history books. And with a high probability suffered under oppression of those who did get into those books.

I guess I’m just not a favourites-kind-of person.

17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Acting, photography, teaching (languages), fruit shop vendor, yoga instructor, gardener… for example. 
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Many. Spain is one of them 
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Getting up in the morning and feeling great about it. Hugs and smiles from dear friends. 
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Thinking “at least it can’t get any worse now” and being proven wrong. Being sad and all alone in that sadness. 
21. What do you value most in your friends? No doubt kindness. 
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? As a wannabe-capoeirista, a natural talent for cartwheels and somersault and such would come in handy  
23. How would you like to die? Silently, peacefully… (who wouldn’t?). And preferably before wasting away in some horrifying disease.
24. If Heaven existed, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Well, they’d better say it was all true, that in the Bible about wolves and lions dwelling with lambs and calves while everyone munch on veg!
25. What is your motto? I could probably subscribe to a bunch of them –like, “all it takes for evil to flourish for good people to do nothing” or “do onto others as you would wish them do onto you” or bladibladibla- just to realise in the next moment that there’s a risk of becoming obsessed with an idea or with words, and failing to see whatever else a situation may call for. I’d probably wish to be open to whatever different situations can be, become and show us. I'd rather no mottos, though.

Four bonus questions:

26. Why did you join WR? I don’t remember exactly. I had had a vague idea of the existence of the forum as I’ve used several of the dictionaries a lot for many years, I just never thought of joining, only occasionally read answers to some question or other linked to from the dictionary. And then somehow I end up here and… no longer was there a way out 
27. What have you learned since joining WR? Uhmm… such a precious lot.  
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? That language freaks are the norm here . The nice people, of course.
29. Chocolate or Nutella? 86% dark chocolate, mint chocolate, dark choc with nuts... And banana almond sheet cake – the only thing I can actually bake successfully. And… (am I getting off-topic here?)


----------



## amnariel

_I'm wondering how on earth haven't I came across this thread before _

1. What is your country of birth? *Bosnia and Herzegovina*
2. What is your current country of residence? *Bosnia and Herzegovina*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *1,67 m*
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. 
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) *Fun, lovely... ME *
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *Vegetables and fruits, then some pasta and cheeze, most kinds of cheeze *
7. What is your favorite word? *Hmmmm... Stupenda *
8. What is your least favorite word? *All curses, especially in my language, baaaaaad, very bad!*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *People with sense for humor similar to mine and who are fulll of life, regardless to age, travelling!*
10. What turns you off? *People who think that can fool me.*
11. What are your favorite books? *I'll just go with Lord of the Rings Trilogy by J. R. R. Tolkien to cut the chase *
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *Sue Townsend and J. R. R. Tolkien, I don't like poetry too much so I don't have favourite poet. *
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Tizian *
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *Legolas *
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *My parents*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *Jesus *
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *I'd like to be engaged in humanitarian work, not from the office though, but help concrete people in need.*
18. In what country other than your own would you like to live? *Italy and Cuba*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *Carpe diem!!*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *Being victim of a war that you have nothing to do with (as it happens to the "little" people in every war).*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *Everything they are and moments they dedicate to me.*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *To be a little more empatyc.*
23. How would you like to die? *I'd love it to be a surprise, as it is going to be anyways *
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *We have some things to talk about kido...*
25. What is your motto? *Smile all the way...*

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *Because I'd like to expand my knowledge of English, I'd like to learn some Italian (and some more ) and just hang out with people from all over the world who want to learn just like me!*
27. What have you learned since joining WR? *If one doesn't dare to write/say something because one thinks she/he will embaress her/himself with mistakes, one will miss opportunity to learn how to write/say correctly, so.... Shy is out of question around here *
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *Everyone is giving their best to help each other and there's like 100 people online 24 hours a day!*
29. Chocolate or Nutella? *Neither, I'd rather have an peach *


----------



## GEmatt

1. What is your country of birth? Jamaica. 
2. What is your current country of residence? Switzerland.
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 1m73.
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. Anywhere from nothing to six days' growth.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Mediterranean, Chinese.
7. What is your favorite word? Aurora.
8. What is your least favorite word? "What_ever_..."
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Openness (people and spaces).
10. What turns you off? The opposite.
11. What are your favorite books? Science fiction, fantasy fiction. And cook books.
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Gil Scott-Heron, Isaac Asimov, Raymond E. Feist, J. R. R. Tolkien, C. S. Lewis...
13. Who are your favorite painters. My favourite musicians are F. Chopin, P. Tchaikovsky and F. Mendelssohn.
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? 
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? A gourmet chef.
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Spain or Portugal.
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? A book, an espresso, a cigarette, and a sunny terrace to enjoy them on.
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Indebtedness; absence of any at #19.
21. What do you value most in your friends? Trust, loyalty.
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? There's enough there for a new thread!
23. How would you like to die? In my own home, wide awake.
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? "Here are your keys; and yes, we _do_ have a bar."
25. What is your motto? Live and learn.

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? To help out where I could, and to be part of forum with many amazingly knowledgeable people.
27. What have you learned since joining WR? To look before I leap (I'm still learning - I don't leap as far as I used to).
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? How helpful people are, not just with a fast and direct answer to a post, but also with shared resources, links, and the like.
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  I'll pass on both, thanks.


----------



## CarolMamkny

GenJen54 said:


> 1. What is your country of birth? Colombia​2. What is your current country of residence? USA
> 3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 5.11
> 4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
> 5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) All of the above
> 6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Italian and Cuban
> 7. What is your favorite word? ¡Carajo!
> 8. What is your least favorite word? NO
> 9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Beatiful men, a good book, a good cup of coffee and children
> 10. What turns you off? Lies
> 11. What are your favorite books? 20 Poemas de amor y una canción deseperada, Se questo e' un uomo, Rabbit,run, Die Verwandlung
> 12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Neruda, Benedetti, Dante, Kafka, Garcia Marquez (and so many more....)
> 13. Who are your favorite painters? Caravaggio, Van Gogh, Picasso
> 14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Peter Griffin
> 15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Lennon, Garcia Marquez, Che Guevara and MY MOMMY
> 16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Che Guevara, Alexander the Great
> 17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Stockbroker
> 18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? ITALIA!!
> 19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Reading a good book while drinking a wonderful espresso in Villla Borghese
> 20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Ignorance
> 21. What do you value most in your friends? Sincerity
> 22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? Speak as many languages as possible
> 23. How would you like to die? ummm... don't like to think about that
> 24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Welcome home... Let's party!
> 25. What is your motto? Not exactly a motto but here it goes: They say the devil's water it ain't so sweet, You dont have to drink right now but you can dip your feet every once in a little while...
> 
> *Three Four bonus questions:*
> 
> 26. Why did you join WR? Needed LOTS of help translating a legal document
> 27. What have you learned since joining WR? So many things....
> 28. What is your favorite thing about WR? YOU PEOPLE
> 29. Chocolate or Nutella?


 WOW!!... Nutella


----------



## calembourde

What's this? It's like chat! It's like chain letters! But no, it's Superman on WordReference! 

1. What is your country of birth?
New Zealand
2. What is your current country of residence?
Switzerland
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.
I don't know. I always used to be short. In metres.
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
Not at all
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?
Sweet foods, chocolate, dairy products
7. What is your favorite word?
I have three favourite words: epizeuxis, epizeuxis, epizeuxis.
8. What is your least favorite word?
Ugly though some of them are, I can't bring myself to dislike a word.
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
Life.
10. What turns you off?
Waste, superficiality
11. What are your favorite books? 
_Gödel, Escher, Bach_ and _Le ton beau de Marot_ by Douglas Hofstadter
_Kabalmysteriet_ (though I have only read the translations _The Solitaire Mystery_ and _Le Mystère de la Patience_) by Jostein Gaarder
_Quarks, Leptons and the Big Bang_ by Jonathan Allday
Everything by Douglas Adams
In general, books about science, linguistics and comedy, and all kinds of dictionaries. I can't resist buying them. It's an addiction(ary.)
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?
Douglas Hofstadter, Douglas Adams, Jostein Gaarder, and all my writer-friends.
13. Who are your favorite painters?
I don't think I have any. 
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
I like all superheros. And Shima Katase.
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?
I could name some famous people I admire, but the thing I admire about them is that despite being generally incredible people (and famous for it) they always take the time to interact with the rest of us as normal human beings, and thus raise the self-esteem of the people they have any contact with by making them realise they are or can be just as heroic as the people they admire.
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
I don't know really. I'm tempted to say Leonhard Euler but it could just be because it's his tercentenary.
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
A full-time writer (either writing my own books/poetry or writing for a science magazine)
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
Does 'my own' mean NZ or Switzerland? Apart from those, I'd say Canada.
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
My life. But with less negative impact on Earth's happiness.
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
Having more than most people and not realising it.
21. What do you value most in your friends?
Sincerity
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
Being natively multilingual (I'm not greedy... just one language from each family would do, then I could have fun learning the others. )
23. How would you like to die?
Finishing my life's work.
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
Shhhh, no talking in the library. 

no, that's not quite right...

 You'll have a chance to talk at the buffet. 
25. What is your motto?
Never let intellectual snobbery (or anything else) get in the way of a good laugh (or anything else.)

*Three Four bonus questions:*
26. Why did you join WR?
Probably to learn French, I don't remember.
27. What have you learned since joining WR?
French.  Well, not all of it.
28. What is your favorite thing about WR?
The amazing variety of things I find out while trying to find a question that hasn't been answered yet.
29. Chocolate or Nutella? 
Chocolate, of course. There's more variety and it's not as messy to eat without filling up on bread.


----------



## flame

1. What is your country of birth? *Austria*
2. What is your current country of residence? *Austria*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *174 cm*
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. *Full beard, thin tail back left*
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *everything except dill*
7. What is your favorite word? *Flora, Paul*
8. What is your least favorite word? *Gutmensch*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *a good idea*
10. What turns you off? *Mediocracy*
11. What are your favorite books? *this time: A short history of nearly everything (Bryson), Fermats last theorem (Singh)*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *Francois Villon, John Lenon, and few more*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Hundertwasser *
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *Gandalf/Mithrandir (Lord of The Rings)*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *Ellen McArthur (sailor)*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *Ghandi*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *boat building, music instrument building*
18. In what country other than your own would you like to live? *Sweden, Cyprus, St. Vincent*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *Living a long live full of health, respecting nature and society*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *knowing you have failed and there's no chance to do it better next time*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *they take me as I am and don't want to change me *
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *the ability to breath water and/or to fly*
23. How would you like to die? *without noticing it*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *"you've done a good job" - but I don't believe*
25. What is your motto? *There are two that inspire me very much; google for "if you want to build a ship" and "der seinen Hafen nicht kennt"*

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *to add my 2 cents of contribution to the German forum*
27. What have you learned since joining WR? *a lot about my own and other languages*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *it's the best moderated and most be-posted p)forum I know*
29. Chocolate or Nutella? *chocolate AND Nutella*


----------



## Lingvisten

1. Denmark
2. Denmark
3. 182 cm
4. none
5. *-*
6. Øllebrød (porridge of beer and bread)
7. "ingenlunde" (in no way)
8. "agere" (to play a role)
9. melancoly
10. CBS (Copenhagen Business School)
11. Astrid Lindgren: Emil i Lönneberga 
12. Dostojevskij
13. John Bauer and Arthur Rackham
14. Emil (i Lönneberga)
15. Old fiddlers with beards, who smoke pipes.
16. Queen Magrethe I of Denmark
17. Farmer
18 Russia, Sweden, Norway, Iceland and Finland
19. Coming to terms with the sadness.
20. Yellow brick houses from the 60s and 70s.
21. Forgivness
22. Diligentness
23. Sitting on a bench, in late summer, under an appletree.
24. I forgive you!
25. Beer is the root and the answer to all problems.

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Stumbled upon it by accident, loved it, joined it!
27. What have I not learned
28. The amount of knowledge
29. Definitly chocolate


----------



## Porteño

1. What is your country of birth? *England*
2. What is your current country of residence? *Argentina*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *6ft.*
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. *None*
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *Meat, fish, vegetables*
7. What is your favorite word? *Love*
8. What is your least favorite word? *Hate*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *A beautiful sunny day*
10. What turns you off? *Rain and clouds*
11. What are your favorite books? *Almost anything by Arthur C. Clarke, Frederick Forsyth, Robert Ludlum, Arthur Hailey and others of the same genre*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *I'm not much into poetry and the writers are mentioned above *
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Dali, Constable, Canaletto and my wife*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *James Bond*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *Winston Churchill, Margaret Thatcher, Ronald Reagan*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *Richard I, Oliver Cromwell, Henry VIII, Sir Walter Raleigh and Lord Nelson*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *Architecture*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *Having lived in so many, I don't really have a preference*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *Good health, a loving family and enough money to live comfortably*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *Hunger and poverty with no foreseeable relief*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *Trust*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *Singing*
23. How would you like to die? *Peacefully asleep in my own bed *
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *Congratulations, you just made it.*
25. What is your motto? *Honesty is the best policy*

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *I was looking for a word but I don't remember how I stumbled on WR*
27. What have you learned since joining WR? *An incredible lot, even about my native language.*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *The promptness and courtesy of those responding to questions, however fatuous they may sometimes be.*
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  *Chocolate, definitely!*

*Great idea this! I'm looking forward to finding time to read all the replies.*
_Last edited by GenJen54 : 2nd June 2006 at 06:06 PM. _


----------



## uchi.m

GenJen54 said:


> 1. What is your country of birth? Brazil
> 2. What is your current country of residence? Brazil
> 3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 168 cm = 5 ft 6 in
> 4. *Men Only:* Facial, hair adornments, if any. Glasses
> 5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
> 6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Multicolored (green, red, white, brown, yellow, black, orange)
> 7. What is your favorite word? Subtle
> 8. What is your least favorite word? Brot (German) -- I can't pronounce it!
> 9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Taking a shower, riding a bike, fishing, praying
> 10. What turns you off? You mean to _turn off_? Alcohol
> 11. What are your favorite books? SAGAN, Carl. The Demon-Haunted World: Science as a Candle in the Dark
> 12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Writers: Carl Sagan, Bertrand Russell, Ilya Prigogine, Richard Feynmann; Poets: Fernando Pessoa, Carlos Drummond de Andrade
> 13. Who are your favorite painters? Rembrandt
> 14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Jesus Christ
> 15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? My family
> 16. Who are your favorite characters in history? James Clerk Maxwell, Lord Kelvin, Thomas Edison
> 17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Language instructor
> 18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? In the Arctic Circle, Tibet, Siberia
> 19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? To be surrounded by complacent, understanding people all the time
> 20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? To be locked inside a small, confined place all alone
> 21. What do you value most in your friends? To feel trusted by them
> 22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? To be good at handcrafts
> 23. How would you like to die? Not all alone, but who would dare to accompany me?
> 24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Mi casa es su casa
> 25. What is your motto? I don't have one
> 
> *Three Four bonus questions:*
> 
> 26. Why did you join WR? Because I like to discuss about languages.
> 27. What have you learned since joining WR? A lot about my own language.
> 28. What is your favorite thing about WR? To get to know language experts.
> 29. Chocolate or Nutella?  Coffee (is it an addiction, I wonder?)


----------



## Ferranrc

1. What is your country of birth? Mexico
2. What is your current country of residence? USA
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 183 cm = 6 ft 
4. *Men Only:* Facial, hair adornments, if any. Gray hair
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Fruits, Vegetables, Seafood 
7. What is your favorite word? Compassion
8. What is your least favorite word? Impossible, I Can't.
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Taking a shower, good company, meditation, yoga, tai chi, church.
10. What turns you off? Negative people
11. What are your favorite books? The Little Prince, Dejame que te cuente, Caballo de Troya, Don Quijote de la Mancha, Proteo, The Monk that sold his Ferrari, The Alchemist, Juan Salvador Gaviota, Uno, The Divine Comedy, Three Magic Words.
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Jorge Bucay, Don Miguel Ruiz, Deepak Chopra, Brian Weiss, Miguel de Cervantes, Shakespeare, J. J. Benitez, Uell S. Andersen, La Fontaine, Esopo, Hans Christian Andersen, Antoine de Saint-Exupery, Paulo Coelho, Robin S. Sharma, Richard Bach, Saramago, Quevedo, Pablo Neruda, Lord Byron, Juan Rulfo, Sor Juana Ines de la Cruz, Gustavo Aldolfo Becquer.
13. Who are your favorite painters? Rembrandt, Da Vinci, Monet, Boticelli, Van Gogh, Picasso, Siqueiros, Diego Rivera, Jose Clemente Orozco, Antonio Gaudi
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?Fantomas, Kaliman
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Jesus Christ, My Parents and my sons.
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Jesus Christ, Buda, David, Sanson, Moises, Confucius, Thomas Alba Edison, Charles Babbage, Gauss, Pitagoras, Da Vinci, King Arthur, Albert Einstein.
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Medicine
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?Tibet, India, China or Japan. 
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? To be surrounded by honest, understanding, and loving people all the time
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Low selfesteem, Stress, Depression 
21. What do you value most in your friends? Trust 
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? I Would like to have the ability to motive and heal people.
23. How would you like to die? Sleeping and not all alone 
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Welcome! You did a wonderful job while you were on earth.
25. What is your motto? "Nunca digas no puedo, si acaso di no pude"

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? I needed a Dictionary.
27. What have you learned since joining WR? I have learned a lot and I have increased my vocabulary. 
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? To meet people that are language experts all around the world.
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  Chocolate, of Course! Chocolate is navite from Mexico!!


----------



## ByteofKnowledge

1. What is your country of birth?
England, UK
 2. What is your current country of residence?
USA
 3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.
6'5" or 1m96
 4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
Depends what time of the week it is. Varies between 'none' and 'mountain man'
 6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?
Indian, Thai, Italian, Chinese... oh and Kas Spatzn
 7. What is your favorite word?
Mittelschmerz
 8. What is your least favorite word?
Winningest or Addicting
 9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
Wow... let me think about that one.
 10. What turns you off?
Having to answer questions like #9? 
 11. What are your favorite books? 
The Bible (KJV)
 12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?
See #11
 13. Who are your favorite painters?
Whoever paints apartments any colour but eggshell or white
 14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
Peter Gibbons, Michael Bolton (not the one who sucks) and Samir Nagheenanajar
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?
Jesus Christ
 16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
Boudicca and Winston Churchill, two defenders of British soil
 17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
Sports team CEO (association football or ice hockey)
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
Ireland
 19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
See #6
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
Canned mushrooms on a pizza
 21. What do you value most in your friends?
Honesty and Hilfsbereitschaft
 22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
The ability to play music
 23. How would you like to die?
Hoping to avoid it, see #15. Birth has a 2-0 lead, would rather keep a clean sheet.
 24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
Welcome home, son.
 25. What is your motto?
Philippians 4:13
 
*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR?
To exchange language knowledge with fellow polyglots.
27. What have you learned since joining WR?
They have some odd initiation ceremonies.
28. What is your favorite thing about WR?
Haven't been here long enough yet.
29. Chocolate or Nutella?
If real, made in the UK Cadbury's, chocolate. Otherwise Nutella.


----------



## cute angel

First of all I would like to say thanks for that nice thread ;also I'll say sorry If I'll misunderstund these questions and answer in a wrong way

1. What is your country of birth?Algeria

2. What is your current country of residence?Algeria
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.1.65cm
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)honestly I don't care alot about fashion
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?Milk,sweets,spagetty,our traditional foods like shakhshokha
7. What is your favorite word?God
8. What is your least favorite word? moon
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?poems;stories;films;and reading Quran
10. What turns you off?sorry I didn't get the point here I think you mean what makes me give up if yes I can say the fear
11. What are your favorite books? Literature books and stories like Oliver twist
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?Shakespear and Mofdi zakaria an Algerian poet
13. Who are your favorite painters?Maechal Angelo
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?no one
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?our Prophet Mohamed Blesss & peace be upon him
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?Eamir ABD ELkader and charelemane
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?I want to atempt the career of a doctor
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?Greek
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Is to live in peace with people who are your family and they care about you 
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? living far away from God
21. What do you value most in your friends?trust & honest
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? genuis intellegence
23. How would you like to die? with a good ending I mean in a position where I'm doing something good
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?Yes heaven exists and I would like to hear The voice of my God saying to me you are a good girl
25. What is your motto?Life is not always pink take it easy & let it be

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? By chance I was looking for answers than I found this nice forum
27. What have you learned since joining WR? many many good things
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? I like English and Arabic sections 
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  Chocolatte for sure


----------



## photodp

GenJen54 said:


> Dear Foreros and Foreras, ​
> In celebration of the Forum's *1,000,000th* post,
> we (your mod team) thought it time we get to know each and everyone of you a little better. We've put together a list of questions *you are welcome to answer* as part of this thread - and of course, we answered them too (even Mike), so you can get to know us. This thread will only be open for a *limited period of time*,
> so please answer as soon as you can.​
> With nods to Marcel Proust, Bernard Pivot
> and noted philosopher Raphus Cucullatus, we present
> the *WR "Twenty-Five Questions."*
> ​
> 
> 1. What is your country of birth? United States
> 2. What is your current country of residence? United States
> 3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 6'1 (ft/in)
> 4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.  I have a goatee type deal
> 5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) (I dont see why this is women only.  I'm a fashion photographer and have very good tatse)
> 6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Real foods. From the major food groups.  Not sweats.
> 7. What is your favorite word? I don't really have one.
> 8. What is your least favorite word? I don't really have one.
> 9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Music
> 10. What turns you off? simple repetitive annoying things...
> 11. What are your favorite books? I don't really have any.
> 12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? none
> 13. Who are your favorite painters? none really
> 14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
> 15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?
> 16. Who are your favorite characters in history? The leaders of the greatest empires, Alexander, the caesars...  I'm a huge fan of ancient history.
> 17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Actor
> 18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Italy, Scotland, Ireland, France
> 19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? A good wife, a good kid or two, and a job to pay for it all.
> 20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Self pity
> 21. What do you value most in your friends? Loyalty
> 22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? well, I've always wanted to be able to sing.
> 23. How would you like to die? old.  at that point it wont matter.
> 24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? "Told ya..."
> 25. What is your motto? I am the Ring Master.
> 
> *Three Four bonus questions:*
> 
> 26. Why did you join WR? To get help from real Italians to help me learn Italian.
> 27. What have you learned since joining WR? actually quite a lot in just a few days.
> 28. What is your favorite thing about WR?  Getting responses from real people who know what they are talking about.  It really makes teaching myself Italian much more fun.
> 29. Chocolate or Nutella?


 chocolate?


----------



## Linguaphile3000

1. What is your country of birth?
USA
2. What is your current country of residence?
USA (Texas)
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.
178cm
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
n/a
 
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?
Japanese, Thai, Mexican, Middle Eastern
7. What is your favorite word?
Molybdenum
8. What is your least favorite word?
Hate
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
Music
10. What turns you off?
Bad drivers
11. What are your favorite books? 
Life of Pi, Harry Potter, Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy, Orson Scott Card, Kim Stanley Robinson
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?
Dostoyevskiy, Murakami, Edgar Allen Poe, Emily Dickinson, Sylvia Plath, Pablo Neruda
13. Who are your favorite painters?
Dali, Escher
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
Funny ones
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?
Ones that make me laugh
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
Winston Churchill, Mozart
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
Skydiver
18. In what country other than your own would you like to live?
Iran
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
Peace and fulfillment
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
self-loathing
21. What do you value most in your friends?
trust and respect through and through
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
persuasion
23. How would you like to die?
Hiking a mountain range
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
"The Universe is your playground!"
25. What is your motto?
"There is no reality beyond perception, and there is no perception beyond reality."

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR?
Because I love languages!
27. What have you learned since joining WR?
That people like me are really out there and how glad I am that it is so!
28. What is your favorite thing about WR?
Sharing a similar passion.
29. Chocolate or Nutella? 
Nutella, all the way!


----------



## Missrapunzel

1. What is your country of birth? *France (Oise)*
2. What is your current country of residence? *France (Paris)*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *1,73 m*
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) *Quite feminine. Not extravagant and definitely not funky. 
Lots of velvet and several pink clothes.* 
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *Favorite dish : scallops. And anything that is sweet : chocolate, cakes, pies, crème brûlée, tiramisu... More generally french food, mexican food, japanese food.*
7. What is your favorite word? **Uh, should I have one?**
8. What is your least favorite word? *colonel in english because I can't seem to pronounce it right and that makes me mad! *
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *Feeling helpful, or being admired for something I've done.... among many others.*
10. What turns you off? *Feeling rejected (especially by people I care for)... among many others.*
11. What are your favorite books? *Le petit prince - Antoine de Saint-Exupéry*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *Anna Gavalda, Guy de Maupassant*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Claude Monet, Vincent Van Gogh, Berthe Morisot. (Least favorite: Picasso)*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *Tintin*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?* Coluche but I can't think of a living hero.* *George Michael is not a hero, is he? *
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *I hate history but maybe Lady Diana in recent history.*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *Full-time translator, investigator, or pharmacist. *
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?* Easy question! Germany. *
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *Having nice people around me (friends, boyfriend, family, office colleagues), a good health, a home and reasonably enough money. *
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *Not knowing what to do with one's life, not having a home or people one can turn to.*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *their humor, their thoughtfulness, their reliability, their ability to listen and understand my concerns.*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?* I wish I had a better memory... and I could be an ambitious and hard-working person. *
23. How would you like to die? *I would like a sudden death when I'm still very healthy, ideally while I sleep.*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *Welcome! You have a permanent access here. We wish there would be more people like you on Earth. The ones you care most for are already here or will join you here in the future. *
25. What is your motto? 
*A.* *Carpe Diem. *
*B. Be ready to be surprised. *
*C. If everybody questioned themselves from time to time, the world would be a lot better. *
*D. Tomorrow's another day.*

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *To ask a question when the dictionary hadn't helped me.
*27. What have you learned since joining WR? *That diplomacy and politeness are true friends! And that no one enjoys being contradicted! *
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *It's a give and take system*. *And I love it because speaking foreign languages is one of the things I enjoy most in life.* 
29. Chocolate or Nutella? *Chocolate.*


----------



## hunternet

1. What is your country of birth? *France*
2. What is your current country of residence? *see question 1*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *185 cms*
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. *Depends on the mood and season.*
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *French and Italian. And cheese, definitely.*
7. What is your favorite word? *Supercalifragili...don't remember the end.*
8. What is your least favorite word? *See question above. This word is way too long.*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *Music !*
10. What turns you off? *The switchboard on the wall.*
11. What are your favorite books? *Mystery novels and whodunits, The catcher in the rye, 1984, Captain Alatriste series*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *A. Perez-Reverte, J. Safran Foer, A. Christie, J.C. Rufin, A. Maalouf, M. Leblanc, T. Pratchett, R. Van Gulik*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Miro, Kandinsky, Matisse.*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *Sherlock Holmes, Arsène Lupin, Captain Diego Alatriste, Hercule Poirot, Bernie Rhodenbarr, MD. Gregory House.*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *Britney Spears. Showing off in so many magazines after such a decline, makes me think she's definitely a heroin.*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *Martin Luther King, Guy Fawkes, Emile Zola (j'accuse !), Churchill.*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *Potato-slicer in a 6* hotel.*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *Peru.*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *My girlfriend close to me. In addition to her, cheese from Auvergne, a glass of Santenay 1976 (red), and 70's rock music.*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *Probably my bank account.*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *Their clothes. And their honesty.*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *Universal knowledge. *
23. How would you like to die? *The true question should be "would you like to die ?". I say I wouldn't. But if applicable, with my family around.*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *"Don't apologize for being late, you have been late all your life..."*
25. What is your motto? *"Why perform things tomorrow when you can perform them after tomorrow ?"*

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *For nespresso...what else ?*
27. What have you learned since joining WR? *Words. Many of them.*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *The sum of knowledge it provides.*
29. Chocolate or Nutella? *Chocolate.*


----------



## ewie

1. What is your country of birth? *United Kingdom*
2. What is your current country of residence? *United Kingdom*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *5'9"ish*
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. *Yes, always*
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *Anything fattening*
7. What is your favorite word? *Plank (just at the moment)*
8. What is your least favorite word? *Borborygm (just at the moment)*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *Beauty*
10. What turns you off? *Bad manners*
11. What are your favorite books? *Wuthering Heights; El Amor en los tiempos del cólera; Invitation to a Beheading; Mapp and Lucia; a zillion others*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *Nabokov, García Márquez, E.F.Benson, e.e.cummings ...*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Me, obviously *
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *The narrator of Nabokov's Pale Fire; E.Brontë's Heathcliff*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *None*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *The loony ones ~ King Ludwig II of Bavaria comes to mind*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *Adult*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *Anywhere above the Arctic Circle*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *Wow, that's a tricky one*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *Being homeless*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *Generosity*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *Beauty*
23. How would you like to die? *In peace, at home*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *It doesn't. End of story.*
25. What is your motto? *Don't forget to breathe.*

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *It was an accident, I came to it via the dictionary*
27. What have you learned since joining WR? *Ooh, all sorts*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *Developing 'relationships' with total strangers on the other side of the planet, and knowing that one is helping*
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  *Neither*


----------



## frida-nc

1. What is your country of birth?  USA/West
2. What is your current country of residence?  USA/South
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 5'4"
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. N/A
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) Dress conservatively in a homey sort of way,  but am not conservative
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Anything lemon or coffee-flavored; Indian cuisine; eclectic eater, love to cook
7. What is your favorite word? chryselephantine (but just the word, don't demand the jewelry)
8. What is your least favorite word? war
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? music, and nature
10. What turns you off?  selfishness; the disconnect between government policy and the public will
11. What are your favorite books? Shakespeare's _Tempest; _Frank Norris' _The Octopus,_ Tolkien, _The Lord of the Rings, _Durrell's _My Family and Other Animals, _Roald Dahl, _The BFG _(for children)
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Oh my. Chaucer, Shakespeare, Andrew Marvell; Gerald Durrell, J.R.R. Tolkien, Willa Cather, John Steinbeck, Robert Frost, . That's just in English! Many more, many more...
13. Who are your favorite painters?
Raphael, Botticelli, Velazquez, Chagall, Utrillo and the unknowns who grace my walls and are just as endearing.
 14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Probably my childhood heroines from Little Women, Anne of Green Gables, and such books
 15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Gandhi, Danilo Dolci
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Mary Queen of Scots and Elizabeth I of England (worthy antagonists)
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Composer
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?  Open to the world
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?  A mixture of the many things I love: family, children, gardens, language learning, music, books, helping others, but at times quiet and peace as well
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? War, without question.
21. What do you value most in your friends?  Serenity, openness, and a giving nature
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?  A good memory
23. How would you like to die?  Quickly
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?  "Here is Earth, but without war and misery"
25. What is your motto?  "Nothing, above all is comparable to the new life that a reflective person experiences when he observes a new country." (Goethe)

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR?  I liked what I read and it seemed an extension of my interests.
27. What have you learned since joining WR?  To stretch that extension further.
28. What is your favorite thing about WR?  Helpful, kind, wonderful people.
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  What's Nutella? No, really, sorry.  Neither one...  Lemon and coffee.  Even together.  Lemon espresso ice cream? Oh, my.


----------



## sniffrat

1. What is your country of birth? England
2. What is your current country of residence? England
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 5'8"
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. Sometimes
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Indian (lots of good restaurants aroung here)
7. What is your favorite word? Bollocks 
8. What is your least favorite word? Whom
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Penelope Cruz
10. What turns you off? Politics
11. What are your favorite books? Clockwork Orange, Papillon
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Poe, Huxley
13. Who are your favorite painters? I have little appreciation for visual art, with some exceptions (see 9)
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? 
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Ghandi, Bill Hicks
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? 
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Travel writer
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Australia, Argentina, Venezuela
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Friends, beer and live music
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Spanish reflexive/pronomial verbs
21. What do you value most in your friends? Their impeccable taste in friends
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? To be able to draw
23. How would you like to die? Suddenly
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? See? - told you so!
25. What is your motto? 

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? Can't remember why - but I'm glad that I did!
27. What have you learned since joining WR? Un montón de español!
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? Friendly, helpful, decent folks
29. Chocolate or Nutella? I'll just have the cheese 'n' biscuits please, mate


----------



## envie de voyager

1. What is your country of birth?  Canada
2. What is your current country of residence?  Canada; soon to be New Caledonia
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.  173 cm
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.  None
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?  Italian
7. What is your favorite word?  Pixilated
8. What is your least favorite word?  Any racial slur
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?  Answering children's questions
10. What turns you off?  Mean people
11. What are your favorite books?  Brave New World, Childhood's End, The Stand, Green Eggs and Ham
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?  Robert Service
13. Who are your favorite painters? The Group of Seven
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?  Stu Redman
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?  People who do good anonymously
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?  Hamurabai 
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?  Law enforcement
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?  United States
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?  Seeing a child understand something new
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?  The effects of a bully, individually and on an international scale
21. What do you value most in your friends?  Knowing that, no matter what, this person will not hurt me
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?  Charm
23. How would you like to die? Painlessly
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?  Did you enjoy your sabatical?
25. What is your motto?  You're absolutely right...   I don't know _*what*_ I was thinking

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR?  I love helping the kids with their homework, there is always someone here with a question
27. What have you learned since joining WR?  Opinions are not facts
28. What is your favorite thing about WR?  I can come and go as I please (i.e: I can stay as long as I'm enjoying it and leave when I choose.)
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  I'm sorry, I only allow myself to answer 28 questions at a sitting.  Please try again later.


----------



## SDLX Master

1. What is your country of birth? *Peru*
2. What is your current country of residence? *Peru*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *5'9"*
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. *Beard and moustache*
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *Seafood*
7. What is your favorite word? *Damn*
8. What is your least favorite word? *Money (when wife asks for it)*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *Honesty*
10. What turns you off? *Lies*
11. What are your favorite books? *Paperbacks*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *No favs*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Rembrandt*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *Ironman*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *None*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *Knights* 
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *Pilot*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *U.S.A.*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *Family and no financial rush*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *Lies*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *Truth*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *Patience*
23. How would you like to die? *In my sleep*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *Welcome!*
25. What is your motto? *Dreams do come true if you want them bad enough.*

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *I felt like helping out*
27. What have you learned since joining WR? *Lots*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *The great friends I made*
29. Chocolate or Nutella? *Chocolate*

*There it is. *


----------



## sokol

1. What is your country of birth? *Mühlviertel in Upper Austria, Austria.*
2. What is your current country of residence?* Vienna, 11th district, Austria.*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.* 2 Ellen 9 Zoll (Viennese)*.
4. Facial hair adornments, if any.* They keep growing but are kept short for the sake of hygiene.*
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?* A kind of sour milk (an Upper Austrian speciality) eaten cold with hot potatoes. Well, okay, by category, so: MILK.*
7. What is your favorite word?* Turtle.*
8. What is your least favorite word?* Turtle soup.*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?* Regina Spektor.*
10. What turns you off?* Ticks. And my boss.*
11. What are your favorite books? *Nuruddin Farah, Maps; Günter Grass, Die Blechtrommel; Ivo Andrić, Die Brücke über die Drina; Oswaldo Franca, Jorge, der Brasilianer (Jorge, um Brasilheiro); China Miéville, Perdido Street Station (to name a few).*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?* H C Artmann, Gabriel García Márquez, Flann O'Brien, John Irving and so on ... and then too more 'trivial' ones: Peter F Hamilton, Terry Pratchett, and more.*
13. Who are your favorite painters?* I think Dante Alighieri did a pretty good job on the 'Sunflowers', or was it William Shakespeare? Anyway, both of them really were great painters!*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?* Captain Future because he always was so smart and never ever had an affair with a woman which is an essential requirement for becoming a hero.*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?* The Austrian National Football (Soccer) Team for managing to score a goal in the Euro 2008.*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?* The Austrian National Football Team for beating Germany in Córdoba in the championships of Argentina, 1978.*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?* Linguist. And Historian.*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?* Scotland, out of the way in the highlands, besides a moor and with a little peak of my own, with the next neighbour living at least five miles away.*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?* Being content with the little that you have.*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?* Being not content at all even though you own more money than you possibly could spend.*
21. What do you value most in your friends?* Truthfulness. No, I want to correct that one: sense of humour.*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?* Charms (any charms really would be a huge improvement).*
23. How would you like to die?* On Alpha-Centauri shaking the hand of an extra-terrestrial, or in other words: never.*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?* To answer that one I shall try and find out if there is a God, but as I am basically agnostic this may take some time.*
25. What is your motto?* Life is complicated, so don't even try.*

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR?* Why would I not?* *Had I known of the existence of WR*) at the age of ten*_ (and had I had access to internet, which wasn't invented then, yet) _*I would have joined immediately.*_
*) Well, it didn't exist then. But if it had existed when I was ten ..._
27. What have you learned since joining WR?* Plenty. First and foremost that there's a limit of about 10.000*) characters to a single post.
*_*) Sorry, can't remember any more the exact number._
28. What is your favorite thing about WR?* The foreros. Well, most foreros. Weeell ... at least some foreros as quite naturally I don't know them all (yet).*
29. Chocolate or Nutella? * Stracciatella*


----------



## kittykate

1. What is your country of birth? *Italy*
2. What is your current country of residence? *Italy*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *163 cm*
5. How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) *Not **much of a fashion addict. I have my own personal style *
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *Desserts, no contest*
7. What is your favorite word? *Love & respect*
8. What is your least favorite word? *War & hate*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *Nature: from a sunset to a flower, from wildlife to my cat. And the smiles of the people I love *
10. What turns you off? *Violence, both physical and verbal*
11. What are your favorite books? *L’amante senza fissa dimora (by Fruttero & Lucentini), Il nuovo che avanza (by Michele Serra), Le petit prince (by de Saint-Exupéry), just to name a few*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *Asimov, Philip K. Dick, Svevo, Pirandello, and many more *
13. Who are your favorite painters? *The Impressionists, Man Ray*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *The invisible woman (Fantastic 4)*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *My lifelong friend who is fighting cancer*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *N/a*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *Billionaire (in euro)*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *Any, as long as I have a house on the beach, my loved ones & my pets with me*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *The people/pets I love are healthy and happy*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *Greed and disrespect*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *Sincerity*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *Healing. Not quite “natural” but certainly useful*
23. How would you like to die? *Without noticing*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *You spread love*
25. What is your motto? *Io ho quel che ho donato (You get what you give)*

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *To improve my English*
27. What have you learned since joining WR? *Many things about English and many others about people *
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *Loads of nice & helpful people from all over the world*
29. Chocolate or Nutella? *Nutella can do, if there is no DARK chocolate around! *

caterina


----------



## Mirlo

. What is your country of birth? Panamá
2. What is your current country of residence? USA
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 5'5
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.N/A
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) Fun
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Arroz con Pollo, Paella.
7. What is your favorite word? Love
8. What is your least favorite word? hate
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Sincerity
10. What turns you off? Hipocresy
11. What are your favorite books?* El amor en los tiempos del cólera *
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Pablo Neruda, Amado Nervo
13. Who are your favorite painters? *The Impressionists*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Jason Bourne
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *Omar Torrijos Herrera*, he always fought for the good of the people in our country...
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Those who fought for what it was right!!!
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? 
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Italy, for a while
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? peace and love
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
21. What do you value most in your friends? Their support, deppendability.
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? Speak more languages
23. How would you like to die? in my sleep
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? You are forgiven!!
25. What is your motto? If you don't have anything nice to say, do not say anything at all.

*Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR?
*I love learning and the interaction with people...*
27. What have you learned since joining WR?
*I've learned many new phrases, words and the most important, I've met amazing people.*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR?
*The help, the cortesy *
29. Chocolate or Nutella? 
*Chocolate with Nutella on top!! *


----------



## xqby

I changed a couple of the questions so that I could give bigger answers. Oops!

1. What is your country of birth? *The U S of A*
2. What is your current country of residence? *The State of Denial*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like? *six feet, no inches*
4. Facial hair adornments, if any. *five'o'clock shadow even though it's only two*
5. How fashionable are you? *Jeans and flipflops whenever feasible. Make of that what you will.*
6. What are your favorite foods? *salmon sashimi, beef au jus sandwiches, vegetarian burritos*
7. What are your favorite words? *synaesthesia, yuxtaposición, cenotaph, מלכים*
8. What are your least favorite words? *unctuous, facile*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *new and weird experiences, powerful use of language, art with a story*
10. What turns you off? *people who start off assuming they're right and set out to prove it, entrenched ignorance*
11. What are your favorite books? *Hawaii, In the Hollow of the Deep-Sea Wave, Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, 1984, The Peloponnesian War*
12. Who are your favorite poets? *A.E. Housman, Pablo Neruda, William Blake, Robert Frost*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Sandro Botticelli, Claude Monet, Salvador Dalí, Georgia O'Keeffe, John Pugh*
14. Who are your favorite fictional characters? *Cyrano de Bergerac, Zaphod Beeblebrox, Captain Yossarian*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *Rory Stewart, Dean Karnazes, Norman Borlaug*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *Diogenes of Sinope, Leonidas I of Sparta, Sir Francis Drake, Malcolm Little*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *Being crazy isn't exactly a profession, but I think I'd be awfully good at it.*
18 In what countries other than your own would you like to live? *Japan, Israel, Canada, Spain*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *the kindness of strangers, the act of being kind to strangers, powerful psychotropics*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *The middle ring of the seventh circle. Alighieri was a tweaked dude.*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *spontaneity, intelligence, dependability*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *mutant healing factor*
23. How would you like to die? *The same way I was born: naked and screaming.*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *"Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn"*
25. What is your motto? *"Never have a motto."*

Four bonus questions:
26. Why did you join WR? *Someone wanted help with translating part of a George Carlin routine in the Spanish-English forum. Basically an irresistable lure.*
27. What have you learned since joining WR? *I'd say it's more the things I've unlearnt. I had some weird ideas about Spanish before I started posting here.*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *The weird quirks of its inhabitants.*
29. Chocolate or Nutella? *I pretty much won't eat chocolate unless it's more than 50% cocoa, so Nutella is on the sweet side.*


----------



## Lukillas6

1. What is your country of birth? Argentina
2. What is your current country of residence? Argentina
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 6 feet or 1.84 meters.
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. none.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? our meat.
7. What is your favorite word? schlep. flibbertigibbet.
8. What is your least favorite word? pijotero.
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? books. inspiring people. movies.
10. What turns you off? ---? 
11. What are your favorite books? the funny ones. 
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? j.k. rowling.
13. Who are your favorite painters? don't have one.
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? HP.
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Jesus.
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? I like Maximilian Robespierre, I don't know why.
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? English teacher.
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? USA.
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? idk.
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? extreme hatred.
21. What do you value most in your friends? theyre always there for me.
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? idk.
23. How would you like to die?
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
25. What is your motto?

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR?
27. What have you learned since joining WR?
28. What is your favorite thing about WR?
29. Chocolate or Nutella?


----------



## Topsie

Suggestion: Perhaps these should be classified in alphabetical order, since they're so many of them... 

1. What is your country of birth? England
2. What is your current country of residence? France
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimetres or whatever standard of measure you like. 167.99cm
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) Striving to achieve the casual chic which comes seemingly naturally to my French friends... but somehow getting it wrong!
6. What are your favourite foods (by category)? Indian, Moroccan, Italian, Chinese... all things hot, spicy, garlicky!
7. What is your favourite word? at the moment "voluptuous"!
8. What is your least favourite word? at the moment "(bathroom) scales"!
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Music, especially jazz, especially guitar...
10. What turns you off? Men with handbags (and too much aftershave!)
11. What are your favourite books? Difficult one! _The English Patient_, _The Human Stain_, _Moon Palace_... but I don't turn my nose up at Chick Lit or the odd thriller!
12. Who are your favourite poets and/or writers? T.S. Eliot for the poetry, Paul Auster, Iris Murdoch, Jonathan Coe, David Lodge, William Boyd....
13. Who are your favorite painters? The "Ks" (Klimt, Kandinsky, Klee), Hundertwasser, Miro, Matisse...
14. Who are your favourite heroes or heroines of fiction? Indiana Jones
15. Who are your favourite heroes or heroines in real life? Anyone who stands up and fights for their rights!
16. Who are your favourite characters in history? If mythology counts as history, the Gods (Egyptian & Greek!)
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Something in the media (radio preferably).
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? I like the idea of Australia... definitely somewhere with no snow!
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Sea, sun, sand, palm trees, cocktails served in coconut shells.... just being frivolous - the real answer would take too long!
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Standing by and doing nothing (especially when it doesn't take much).
21. What do you value most in your friends? Constancy (good old-fashioned word!) and sense of humour.
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? A great singing voice
23. How would you like to die? Hopefully voluntary euthanasia will be legal by then!
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Not _you _again!
25. What is your motto? Nobody's perfect!

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? I like the idea of exchanging eek: No, that's _not _what I mean!)
27. What have you learned since joining WR? Something new every time I log on!
28. What is your favourite thing about WR? The fact that it's fun & serious at the same time (no mean feat!)
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  Marmite


----------



## Namarne

1. What is your country of birth?  *Spain. *
2. What is your current country of residence?  *Spain. *
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.  *1,77 m *
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.*  Beard and moustache. *(Oh, no, not like this... (Well, yes, more or less, but I'm not this guy...)  
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?*  These characteristic dishes that exist in every little town or in every little region in Spain, and only there, and that seem to condense the atmosphere and the landscape you are visiting. Well I like Mexican cuisine, and Japanese, very much. And pizza, yes, I love pizza. * 
7. What is your favorite word?  *Alma. (Soul.)  *
8. What is your least favorite word?*  Malice. *
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *Beauty, openness, freedom. Love and God. Beethoven, Wagner, Bach... Children talking and laughing... *
10. What turns you off?*  Abuse, meanness. Violence. *
11. What are your favorite books?  (So many...)* El Quijote - Macbeth - The Master and Margarita - Chevengur - Thérèse Desqueyroux - Crime and Punishment - Nada - Incerta glòria - Ulysses - the Holy Bible *
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?*  Shakespeare - C. S. Lewis - François Mauriac - Miguel Delibes - Dostoyevski - Kafka - Joyce - y BORGES, claro *
13. Who are your favorite painters?*  Bouguereau - Degas - Georges de La Tour - Vermeer *
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?*  Perceval - lieutenant Ripley *
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *My father - Our Lady *
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?*  Alexander the Great - Winston Churchill *
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?*  Researcher. *
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?*  Ireland. *
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?  *The earthly happiness of my wife, my children and my parents. The end of famine in the world. *
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?*  Not to love anybody. To have killed an innocent. *
21. What do you value most in your friends?  *Patience.  Sincerity. *
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?  *Cheerfulness. *
23. How would you like to die?  *At peace. *
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?*  We love you. People you loved will be with God too. *
25. What is your motto?*  Haz el bien y no mires a quién. *

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR?  *By accident; I was looking for an on-line dictionary. *
27. What have you learned since joining WR?*  Many interesting points of view different of mine. *
28. What is your favorite thing about WR?*  The possibility to help and to being helped, out of pleasure. *
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  *There's no doubt: CHOCOLATE, of course!!!  *


----------



## swift

1. What is your country of birth? *Costa Rica*
2. What is your current country of residence? *Costa Rica*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *1m72.*
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. *A couple-of-days-not-shaved face.*
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *Any thai dish.*
7. What is your favorite word?* Guácala.*
8. What is your least favorite word? *Work.* 
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *Natalie Dessay's voice.*
10. What turns you off? *Soccer.*
11. What are your favorite books? *La ruta de su evasión; El tránsito de fuego; À la recherche du temps perdu; Notre Dame de Paris; Mrs. Dalloway; Hamlet; The glass bead game; Maniac Magee; Pedro Páramo; Pride and Prejudice; Les particules élémentaires; Rayuela; El Aleph; Les hirondelles de Kaboul; Les bienveillantes; Life and Death in Shanghai; Les fleurs du mal; Une saison en enfer; Pantalones Cortos; La mujer que se sabía todos los cuentos...*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *Yolanda Oreamuno, Eunice Odio, Virginia Woolf, Marcel Proust, Victor Hugo, Julio Cortázar, Jorge Luis Borges, Juan Rulfo, William Shakespeare, Michel Houellebecq, Yasmina Khadra, Carlos Rubio, Arthur Rimbaud.*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Dalí.*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *Cristina, in "La Ruta de su Evasión".*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *My mother and grandmother*.
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *Galileo Galilei.*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *Violinist.*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *Belgium, France, Australia, New Zealand, Chile or Canada.*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *Sharing one's happiness; the smile of a babe.*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *Monologuing.*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *Their freeness of speach, wisdom, eccentricity and, especially, their admirable ability to put up with me.*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *Dancing skills.*
23. How would you like to die? *Sleeping.*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *Welcome home, my child.*
25. What is your motto? *"Sois bon sans être idiot".*

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *I was in dare need of help.*
27. What have you learned since joining WR? *85% of foreros have not learned what "context" is.*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *Being a member.*
29. Chocolate or Nutella? *Chocolate, without a doubt!*


----------



## Revontuli

1. What is your country of birth?- *Turkey*
2. What is your current country of residence?- *Still Turkey*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.- *158 cm*
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)- *Sometimes lovely, sometimes dressed in black, sometimes more womanish etc...Depends on my mood*
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?- *All foodAny food without spices cannot be in my list.*
7. What is your favorite word? - *Revontuli*
8. What is your least favorite word?- *Every word that lacks sincerity*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?- *Violin, singing, thinking about Finland, dreaming*
10. What turns you off?- *The insincerity and illiteracy of people around me*
11. What are your favorite books?- *All Dostoevksy books*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *Dostoevsky*
13. Who are your favorite painters?- *Vincent Van Gogh*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?- *Prince Myshkin(The Idiot, Dostoevsky)*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?- *My parents*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?- *Mustafa Kemal Atatürk...(The founder of Turkish Republic)*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?- *Archeolog/Astronaut*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?-*Finland*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?- *Playing violin while watching the endless beauty of a lake in Finland*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?- *Having all the people I hate around me, all my life*
21. What do you value most in your friends?- *Sincerity and honesty*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?- *Being a music genius like Mozart*
23. How would you like to die?- *Sleeping next to my partner...*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?- *I give an endless life to you with all the people you love...*
25. What is your motto?-* Carpe Nocte*

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR?- *I asked myself why I shouldn't be here and keep asking questions. Then joined.*
27. What have you learned since joining WR?- *Many, many useful things*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *What can I say... Here is  a wonderful place with many things to learn... There are kind, sensible, helpful and honest people here, seriously... I always feel so lucky to have found WR.*
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  - *What a question.. Of course BOTH*


----------



## Revontuli

> 25. What is your motto?-* Carpe Noctem*


----------



## Aserolf

*WOW! This is fun!! Like my old days, back in Elementary School: CHISMOGRAFO* 

1. What is your country of birth?
Mexico
2. What is your current country of residence?
USA
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.
5.2"
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
Fun, Funky and Lovely 
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?
Mole poblano (mexican)
Chiles en nogada (mexican)
Cooked and spicy vegetables (mostly chinese)
7. What is your favorite word?
*"Tisonguito"* (a made-up word of affection by me for my kids)
8. What is your least favorite word?
"Prieto" (peyorative, meaning dark skin)
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
Instrumental music and my kids achievements
10. What turns you off?
Yelling/Screaming
11. What are your favorite books?
"La Rosa Blanca" and "Macario" by B.Traven 
"La Reina del Sur" by Arturo Perez-Reverte
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?
My favorite poem since I was a girl is *Margarita* by Ruben Darío
13. Who are your favorite painters?
Diego Rivera & *Frida Kahlo*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
Super Can
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?
*My mom*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
Pancho Villa, Emiliano Zapata, Benito Juarez & Lazaro Cardenas del Rio
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
Professional Latin Dancer or Painter
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
Italy or Switzerland
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
Being content with myself
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
Greed, Pride and Envy
21. What do you value most in your friends?
Sincerity, loyalty and discretion
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
Forgiveness
23. How would you like to die?
From a Heart Attack or in my sleep
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
*Welcome, We have a place for you!*
25. What is your motto?
*"If life gives you* *lemons, get some salt and tequila and make* *margaritas"*

*Three Four bonus questions:*
26. Why did you join WR?
Because I work as a translator and I love this site
27. What have you learned since joining WR?
A lot of new words
28. What is your favorite thing about WR?
Its friendly environment and *PEOPLE** !!!*
29. Chocolate or Nutella? 
Choconuez


----------



## la italianilla

1. What is your country of birth?
Italy!
2. What is your current country of residence?
Italy
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.
1.67 m
4. *Men Only:*
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
It depends on the situation...
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?
ALL the Italian food!!! Any kind of pasta with any kind of relish!
7. What is your favorite word?
*"GENIALE!  "* 
8. What is your least favorite word?
"No" (peyorative meaning dark skin)
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
Theater, cinema, my violin and my...boyfriend 
10. What turns you off?
People who always think negative about everything
11. What are your favorite books?
Anne Frank's Diary.
 The Young Holden by J.D. Salinger
Canto V Inferno - (Paolo e Francesca) by Dante Alighieri

12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?
Dante Aligheri, Giacomo Leopardi, Fabrizio De André
13. Who are your favorite painters?
None
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
None
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?
Roberto Benigni, Maurizio Crozza and Corrado Guzzanti 
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
Enrico Berlinguer
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
Screenwriter
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
I don't know, when I lived in Madrid I felt good...
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
Being content with myself and make happy people I love
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
Pride
21. What do you value most in your friends?
Being sincere...
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
Bravery
23. How would you like to die?
Sleeping
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
*Now you know I really exist...*
25. What is your motto?
*Chi l'ha dura la vince! (He who endures will conquer)*

*Three Four bonus questions:*
26. Why did you join WR?
Because I needed some help with my Spanish when I lived in Madrid.
27. What have you learned since joining WR?
Different things!
28. What is your favorite thing about WR?
Moderators, that are very strict... I was joking  
29. Chocolate or Nutella? 
Both!


----------



## ReaperRuler

1. What is your country of birth? USA
2. What is your current country of residence? USA
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 6ft 2in
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. none
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? n/a
7. What is your favorite word? dont have one yet
8. What is your least favorite word? again, dont have one
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? idk
10. What turns you off? questions about what turn me on and off...
11. What are your favorite books? im not sure
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? dont have any
13. Who are your favorite painters? dont have any
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? none
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? none
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? im not sure
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? something other than being a student...
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? probably Japan, idk why
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? idk
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? idk
21. What do you value most in your friends? the ability to converse
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? the ability to pick up things quickly
23. How would you like to die? ....I dont want to think about that yet...oO
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? welcome, we have cookies and mountain dew...XD
25. What is your motto? If you dont know the answer, cheat.

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? Because i heard about it from a friend and im trying to learn a language or three
27. What have you learned since joining WR? not much since im new, but i did learn that its mainly a formal forum...
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? idk yet.  Havent had much time to explore
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  Chocolate FTW


----------



## minoski

GenJen54 said:


> 1. What is your country of birth? Italy
> 2. What is your current country of residence? Italy
> 3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 1,75 cm
> 4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
> 5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) Sometimes trends go along with me, sometimes they don't (lately they rather don't..)!
> 6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? I love food in general, when made with love.
> 7. What is your favorite word? Rosa amarela (I know it's two, but come on..!).
> 8. What is your least favorite word? F**a.
> 9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? A sunny day near the sea, with I guy I know speaking Brazilian in my ear...
> 10. What turns you off? Fear, cowardice.
> 11. What are your favorite books? I fratelli Karamazov, Autodafé, Il nome della rosa, La trilogia della città di K.
> 12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Dostoevskj, Leopardi, Montale, De André.
> 13. Who are your favorite painters?
> 14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
> 15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Subcomandante Marcos and whoever tries to make this rotten world a better place.
> 16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Cleopatra.
> 17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Writer (of my own stuff!).
> 18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Brazil, Mexico, Greece.
> 19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Not having to worry about next month's rent and next day's food.
> 20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Stealing from those who have nothing to be robbed of.
> 21. What do you value most in your friends? Honesty.
> 22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? A wonderful voice and a great a**
> 23. How would you like to die? Happy.
> 24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Come on in girl, and don't you worry: life has just begun!
> 25. What is your motto?
> 
> *Three Four bonus questions:*
> 
> 26. Why did you join WR? I'm always full of questions and empty of answers!
> 27. What have you learned since joining WR? That there are still some places where I don't feel the odd one out
> 28. What is your favorite thing about WR? There is always someone pityful enough to answer any questions!
> 29. Chocolate or Nutella?  Very tough one... I invoke the Fifth Amendment


c.


----------



## bb008

Hola

En mi caso:

1. What is your country of birth? - *Venezuela.*
2. What is your current country of residence? *Venezuela.*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *1,63 m.*
4. Men Only: Facial hair adornments, if any. 
5. Women Only: How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) *En lo posible trato de estar actualizada, pero más que moda, me encanta usar algo lindo y que me quede bien, es mejor.*
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *Primero la Venezolana y luego, la Italiana, Mexicana, Árabe, China.*
7. What is your favorite word? *Hay muchas, pero mis palabras especiales son: mamá, familia, Dios, prosperidad. *
8. What is your least favorite word? *Hay palabras que personalmente me parecen feas como sobaco.*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *Estudié arte y me apasiona mucho, creo que tengo un poquito de las tres cosas.*
10. What turns you off? *La injusticia, el maltrato de niños, la violencia hacía la mujer, muchas cosas.*
11. What are your favorite books? *la Biblia, todos los de Gabriel García Márquez y en especial Cien Años de Soledad, los Reyes Malditos, los libros de historias y arte.*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *Gabriel García Márquez, Oscar Wilde, Rabindranath Tagore y muchos más...*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Picasso, Todos los Impresionistas (todos absolutamente: Gaugin, Renoir, Manet, Monet, Matisse), Leonardo Da Vinci, Van Gogh.*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *Los Super Héroes, Gasparín el fantasma amigable, Shazzam, entre otros.*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *Mis Abuelos Maternos y Mi mamá.*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *Hay muchos, pero están los artistas como Leonardo Da Vinci, Miguel Angel. Mahatma Ghandi, Madre Teresa de Calcuta, entre otros.*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *Me gustaría haber sido astronauta o arquitecto.*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *¡Dios! esto es un poco más difícil de decidir, pero hay varios: Canadá, Inglaterra, Brasil.*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *Que no hubiese contaminación ambiental y caza de animales, que no existiera los agresores de niños cualquiera que sea su denominación y la guerra.*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *el maltrato y agresión a los niños, el racismo.*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *Valoró la sinceridad y la bondad.*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *Mi don natural es mi creatividad y agilidad y todo lo que realizó con mis manos en especial en el área del arte.*
23. How would you like to die? *Le tengo miedo a la muerte, sólo de pensarlo me mortifica, así que esperó que por lo menos no sea ahogada, ni quemada, eso si que sea rápido, que ni me de cuenta.*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *Si llegó al paraíso o al cielo cómo quién dice, espero que Dios me diga: "Bienvenida".*
25. What is your motto? *"Dale, que tu puedes".*
Three Four bonus questions:
26. Why did you join WR?* Me uní por casualidad, pero valió la pena.*
27. What have you learned since joining WR? *Muchísimas cosas, pero sobre todo WR hace que uno disfruté del conocimiento.*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *Conocer a las personas, lo mucho que saben, la interrelación cultural. *
29. Chocolate or Nutella? *Las dos, si el chocolate es marca nutella, bienvenido, si es otra marca de chocolate bienvenido, pero si es venezolano, mucho mejor.*

*Saludos.-*


----------



## charisma_classic

1. What is your country of birth? - *USA.*
2. What is your current country of residence? *USA.*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *5'10"*
4. Men Only: Facial hair adornments, if any. 
5. Women Only: How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) *I would say I'm quite fashionable. *
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *I tend to dislike certain ingredients rather than an entire category.*
7. What is your favorite word? *zephyr*
8. What is your least favorite word? *I dislike it so much, I'd rather not type it.*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *Deep and passionate feelings and the expression thereof.*
10. What turns you off? *Apathy.*
11. What are your favorite books? *A Tree Grows in Brooklyn, The Pillars of the Earth, the Torah*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *I have many.  There are so many authors whose works are worthwhile, and I hope to explore them all during my life.*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Picasso, Dali*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *Hmmm.  I don't really have any.*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *My mother and my sister.*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *international civil rights and women's rights leaders*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *I would love to be a zoologist.*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *I don't think I'd really want to live anywhere else (despite what I may say when I complain about the politicians) but I would love to visit many others.*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *Having every earthly need met so that I can live a comfortable and peaceful life surrounded by those I love.*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *complete separation from love of any kind*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *Sincerity and a good sense of humor*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *I would love to be able to carry a tune.  I studied theatre for years and was always very limited because of my horrible voice.*
23. How would you like to die? *Peacefully.*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear G-d (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *Welcome.*
25. What is your motto? *Life is not a dress rehearsal.*
Three Four bonus questions:
26. Why did you join WR?* I am a translator.  I found the website.  I had a question.  My question was answered and I was instantly hooked.*
27. What have you learned since joining WR? *That you never stop learning a language, even if it's your native tongue*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *There are people from all over the world coming together and offering insight from so many perspectives. *
29. Chocolate or Nutella? *Can I spread the Nutella on the (dark) chocolate?*


----------



## ROSANGELUS

1. What is your country of birth? VENEZUELA 
2. What is your current country of residence? VENEZUELA 
3. What is your height in feet / centimeters or whatever standard of measurement you like. 1:59 cmts. 
4. Only men: facial hair ornaments, if any. N / A 
5. Only women: How are you trendy? (As, Fun, Funky, charming ...) Classic. 
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Creole food ... the flag of venezuela(pabellón Criollo), ribs in barbecue sauce.(costillitas de cerdo) 
7. What is your favorite word? Love , I'like in spanish (Amor)
8. What is your least favorite word? Fear 
9. What makes you creatively, spiritually or emotionally? The peace of mind. (tranquilidad espiritual)
10. What turns you off? The Selfishness, despotism at all levels, injustice. 
11. What are your favorite books? The Little prince ... and of spiritual growth. 
12. Who are your favorite poets and / or writers? Deepack Chopra ... in another style, I love Gabriel García Márquez, and Ernesto Sabato. 
13. Who are your favorite painters? Miguel Ángel Rodríguez Zorita (mi amor), Reveron, Dali, Picasso ... 
14. Who are your heroes or heroines of fiction? Neo 
15. Who are your heroes or heroines in real life? My grandmother and my mother Fredeswinda ... 
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Manuela and Simón Bolívar ... Ernesto Che Guevara, Martin Luther King. (Fighters ...) 
17. What profession other than your own would you like to try? Architect ... I was on the verge. : ( 
18 In which country other than their own would you like to live? Switzerland, Australia. 
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Sharing with my family and loved ones in peace healthy. 
20. What do you see as the lowest depth of misery? Selfishness, and injustice. 
21. What value in most of your friends? Loyalty, good conversation and good mood. 
22. What natural gift that you like to own? Altruism, simplicity. 
23. How would you like to die? At peace with myself. 
24. If heaven exists, what would you like to listen to God (or deity of your choice) say when they arrive at the Pearly Gates? Bless you, tell me now, ¿you want to do? ... 
25. What is your motto? Live as if the last day of your life. 

Three of four bonus questions: 

26. Why join WR? Looking for a word in Google, sent me to this wonderful page ... 
27. What have you learned since joining WR? A known, valued and enjoyed this world of learning and virtual companionship. 
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? The diversity of views, and its participants ... 
29. Chocolate or Nuetella? Nutella, no doubt ... I also love all the chocolates containing hazelnut (specialty Ferrero) ... Toronto, carré hazelnut ... (The latter brand Venezuelan)

Saludos
Rosa​


----------



## Camilo1964

1. What is your country of birth? *Venezuela*
2. What is your current country of residence? *Venezuela*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *5'10"*
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. *Full beard*
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *Chocolate, Cheese, Pasta, Sundried Tomatoes, Olive Oil, Bread, Meatballs*
7. What is your favorite word? *Breeze / Ángulo*
8. What is your least favorite word? *Subtle / Sobaco*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *Music: Bach, Mozart, Scarlatti, Lizt, Debussy, Heitor Villa-Lobos, **U2, Queen, Coldplay, Ella Fitzgerald*
10. What turns you off? *Politics**, War, Starvation*
11. What are your favorite books? *Inventario (Mario Benedetti), Sobre la misma tierra (Gallegos), Rayuela (Cortázar), La Tabla de Flandes (Pérez-Reverte), Much Ado About Nothing (Shakespeare)*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *Benedetti*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Jackson Pollock**, Pablo Picasso*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *Batman!!!*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *Doctors, **Firefighters, Police Officers, Soldiers*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *Jesus Christ*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *Cheff, Bartender, Aviator*
18. In what country other than your own would you like to live? *Spain, Australia, Canada*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *To live on the seaside* 
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *War and any kind of discrimination*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *To **bear with me*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *To dance (just like Fred Astaire or Baryshnikov)*
23. How would you like to die? *Very Quickly*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *Well done, pal!!!*
25. What is your motto? *Si del cielo te caen limones, aprende a hacer limonada*

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *I was **looking for a translation into English of the phrase (in Spanish): Archivos Muertos and Google suggested WR as an option.*
27. What have you learned since joining WR? *I can't express how much I've learnt here*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *The talent of foreros*
29. Chocolate or Nutella? *Very dark and bitter chocolate*


----------



## Mangato

1. What is your country of birth? Spain
2. What is your current country of residence? Spain
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 172
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. I haven’t *chifres*
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Mediterranean food, Tropical food
7. What is your favorite word? Saudade
8. What is your least favorite word? Evilness
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? The women
10. What turns you off? The war
11. What are your favorite books? Cien años de soledad, La Colmena, Los Santos Inocentes. 
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? García Lorca, Espronceda, Jorge Manrique, Rosalia Castro, Neruda / García Marquez, Vargas Llosa, Blasco Ibañez, Cela
13. Who are your favorite painters?
Antonio Lopez, Dalí, Velázquez, Tiziano, Rubens, Tintoretto, Ribera, Toulouse Lautrec, Modigliani….
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
Maki Navaja, Barbarella
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?
Vicente Ferrer
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
Viriato, Caupolicán, 
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
Bon vivant
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
Brasil
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
The tropical sea, a lovely woman, a sunset, a hammock…
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
Avarice 
21. What do you value most in your friends? The sincerity and the loyalty
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? A lot of sense humour
23. How would you like to die? Old age, in my bed
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Welcome, how are you
25. What is your motto? Tudo o que e bom não dura para sempre, mas o suficiente para se tornar inesquecivel

*Three** Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? Curiosity
27. What have you learned since joining WR? Many words(portugués)
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? The PM
29. Chocolate or Nutella? [/FONT][/COLOR][B][COLOR=red][FONT=Verdana]CHOCOLATE [/FONT][/COLOR][/B][COLOR=red][FONT=Verdana]ice cream (and strawberrys)[/FONT][/COLOR] 
__________________


----------



## miguel64086

1. What is your country of birth? *Chile*
2. What is your current country of residence? *USA*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.  162 cms
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. *none. Well, glasses, but they are no decoration.*
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *Anything from the middle east to India, and in between.*
7. What is your favorite word? *the new ones that I learn. The newest one: roughage.*
8. What is your least favorite word? *The new ones that it's hard to pronounce: roughage.*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *intellectual curiosity*
10. What turns you off?  *people without curiosity or the will to learn.*
11. What are your favorite books? *Too many to list, but let's start with Cien Años de Soledad, Pantealón y las Visitadoras, Retrato en Sepia....*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *Neruda, Gabriel García Márquez, Isabel Allende, Benedetti, etc*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Salvador Dalí*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *don´t read fiction with heroes...*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *Jesus Christ*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *Ab Lincoln*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *Musician... but I lack the skills*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *EU. but I never been there...*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *I just had a kid (yesterday)*... *so I´m already happy*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *Lack of compassion*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *Support systems*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *I would like to learn how to read people*
23. How would you like to die? *Don´t care about death... I know where I´m going*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *Would you like to go back?  kidding...*
25. What is your motto? *Si la vida te da la espalda, tócale el culo!*

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR?  *I am an occassional free lance translator... and then I stayed for the fun.*
27. What have you learned since joining WR?* The USA might have a lot of cultural diversity, but they aren´t too friendly as they like to think they are.*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *Respect and sense of community.*
29. Chocolate or Nutella? *Chocolate!*


----------



## Cheesee = Madness

1. What is your country of birth? *Canada*
2. What is your current country of residence? *Canada* *(the other side of it)*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *I'm six feet tall*
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. *None noticable*
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *Italian foods, and pizza in particular.*
7. What is your favorite word? *Cheese*
8. What is your least favorite word? *Political-Correctness (Tis one word now )*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? 
10. What turns you off? *Purposless rudeness*
11. What are your favorite books? *Sci-fi*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *David Weber, John Ringo, David Eddings*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Da vinci*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *Zib from Invader Zim, and Charley Epps from Numb3rs.*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *My math teacher. (Long story)*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *Einstein*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *Journalism*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *I would love to live in Australia*.
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *A nice warm house overlooking fields of snow, with a cup of hot chocolate in my hand.*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *Barney*
21. What do you value most in your friends?
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *Intelligence*
23. How would you like to die? *In a zombie invasion, saving hundreds of people.*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *Hello. Glad you could make it. Lets go grab some bruskis, and play some Halo.*
25. What is your motto? *Cheesee = Madness
* 
*Three Four bonus questions:*

 26. Why did you join WR? *To get help with my French homework*
 27. What have you learned since joining WR? *Stupidity is a life-choice*
 28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *The people*
 29. Chocolate or Nutella?  *Chocolate*


----------



## Cabeza tuna

GenJen54 said:


> 1. What is your country of birth?
> Chile
> 2. What is your current country of residence?
> Also Chile
> 3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.
> 1.75 Mts
> 4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
> Some beard and shaved head.
> 5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
> 6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?
> Chilean, Chinese, American (hamburguers fries and all that stuff)
> 7. What is your favorite word?
> Serendipity
> 8. What is your least favorite word?
> Pololo (a) (Means boyfriend or girlfriend in CHile and i think is an ugly word for such beutiful thing).
> 9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
> Blueprint (really)
> 10. What turns you off?
> Badwords.
> 11. What are your favorite books?
> The lobsang rapa histories and John Grisham books
> 12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?
> Again Lobsang Rampa, John Grisham, Douglas Coupland
> 13. Who are your favorite painters?
> Roberto Matta
> 14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
> Batman because he is not a real super hero he is just super rich.
> 15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?
> Police men and people like doctor ithout borders.
> 16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
> Jose Miguel Carrera (first general of the Chilean Army), and all the generals of army tan we have in my family.
> 17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
> F1 Driver.
> 18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
> Russia or in Dubai.
> 19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
> A sunset with my grilfriend or sleep with the sun on my face.
> 20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
> Steal.
> 21. What do you value most in your friends?
> Loyalty
> 22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
> More homour.
> 23. How would you like to die?
> Having sex hahaha
> 24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
> Welcome perrito papurri papa chigua chigua!
> 25. What is your motto?
> What chucha is happening here?
> 
> *Three Four bonus questions:*
> 
> 26. Why did you join WR?
> Because is the only webpage than i can see in my job.
> 27. What have you learned since joining WR?
> A lot of things.
> 28. What is your favorite thing about WR?
> The jokes between all.
> 29. Chocolate or Nutella?
> Vainilla


 

My answers!


----------



## xymox

1. What is your country of birth? *Canada*
2. What is your current country of residence? *Spain*
3. What is your height . -------
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. --------
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) -------
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *Pasta, olives, fresh greens, greek, lebanese** and so much more!*
7. What is your favorite word? *peace*
8. What is your least favorite word? *gun*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *the best music in the world.........silence**, otherwise the sight and sound of the sea*.
10. What turns you off? *Noise *
11. What are your favorite books? *Too many*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *Mordechei Richler, Alexandre Dumas, **Ben Elton, a few others and many non-fiction writers*.
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Magritte, Dalí, Klimt*, ...
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *The Pink Panther*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *They're history*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *Churchill*, *Fleming, Einstein, and a few more.*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *lawyer*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *Malaysia, New Zealand, Australia*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *health**iness*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *War*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *honesty*, *being in their company.*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *Healing*
23. How would you like to die?* Never *
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *How was your trip to hell?*
25. What is your motto?*Let's give peace and justice a chance*

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *Looking up a word and asking the forum.*
27. What have you learned since joining WR? *That I still have lots to learn*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *learning *
29. Chocolate or Nutella? *Turró de xocolata!*


----------



## cycloneviv

1. What is your country of birth? *Australia*
2. What is your current country of residence? *Australia*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *practically 5'7"*
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) *As in following current fashions? I never do that! On the other hand, am I stylish? Definitely, if I do say so myself. *
6. What are your favourite foods (by category)? *Too many to mention.*
7. What is your favourite word? *Too many to mention - bathplug is pretty good.*
8. What is your least favourite word? *I'm with Jessica C on this one:* "*whatever!"* 
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *fun things, altruism, black humour.*
10. What turns you off? *nastiness and wilful ignorance.*
11. What are your favourite books? *There are far too many to mention.*
12. Who are your favourite poets and/or writers? *P G Wodehouse, Arthur Ransome, Enid Nesbit, **Garrison Keilor, Dorothy L Sayers, Ngaio Marsh, Philip K Dick, Vonnegut, e e cummings etc etc.*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Franz Marc, Van Gogh, Turner, etc etc (and me..! well, sometmes - when I'm in the zone.)*
14. Who are your favourite heroes or heroines of fiction? *Lord Peter Wimsey, Roderick Alleyn (Why do I keep falling in love with fictional detectives?!)*
15. Who are your favourite heroes or heroines in real life? *I don't go in much for heroes/heroines. I prefer real people with human strengths and weaknesses.*
16. Who are your favourite characters in history? *I've always admired the goddess Athena, but I suppose she's not quite historical...*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *Something to do with animal caring would be good.*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *I find that every country/every population has its attractive points - I wouldn't rule anywhere out.*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *Pure happiness? Doesn't exist and would be terribly boring if it did.*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *Easy one that. Feeling suicidal.*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *Patience, humour and compassion.*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *The ability to eat whatever I want to and for it not to cause health problems or make me put on weight. *
23. How would you like to die? *Quietly and peacefully and/or quickly and obliviously.*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *Not applicable *
25. What is your motto? *Mottos are very silly things.*

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR?* I was struggling my way through a French novel.*
27. What have you learned since joining WR? *One person's "this expresion is obvious" is another person's "please provide adequate context". *
28. What is your favourite thing about WR? *Learning new things every day and the great people here.*
29. Chocolate or Nutella? *Chocolate - good quality dark chocolate.*


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

1. What is your country of birth? Guatemala
2. What is your current country of residence? Guatemala
3. What is your height? 1.77 m
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. Beard
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky, Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Guatemalan, Italian, Brazilian, Japanese, Chinese ("local" Cantonese, that is)
7. What is your favorite word? Love
8. What is your least favorite word? Impossible
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? A good challenge
10. What turns you off? Yelling
11. What are your favorite books? Roots, Los Nazarenos, Crónica de una Muerte Anunciada, Don Quijote de la Mancha, and more...
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Augusto Monterroso, Cervantes, José Milla, García Márquez
13. Who are your favorite painters? Leonardo da Vinci, Rembrandt, Van Gogh
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Peter Parker
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Firemen
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Sir Isaac Newton, Albert Einstein
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? F-16 Pilot
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Brazil, Italy
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Eating a sweet mango, lying in a hammock, by the beach.
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Disrespect for life.
21. What do you value most in your friends? Their loyalty
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? To be super-charming
23. How would you like to die? Old, old, old... during my sleep.
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Welcome in!
25. What is your motto? "Let no one ever come to you without leaving better and happier". Mother Teresa of Calcutta.

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? To learn Portuguese. 
27. What have you learned since joining WR? Everything I know of Portuguese.
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? Where else could I find people that like talking about languages as much as I do? And great people too!
29. Chocolate or Nutella? Chocolate, the darker the better.

*My bonus question:*
30. Do you consider WR addictive? Very!


----------



## Pinairun

1. What is your country of birth? *Spain*
2. What is your current country of residence? *Spain*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *1,62 m*
4. Men Only: Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. Women Only: How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) *Classic*
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *All, except oysters.*
7. What is your favorite word? *Life*
8. What is your least favorite word? *Death*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *Nature*
10. What turns you off? *Racism*
11. What are your favorite books?* La sombra del ciprés es alargada, Viento del este, viento del oeste, Exodo, Crimen y castigo.*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *Delibes, Dostoievski, Uris, Maugham, Twain, Buck, José Hierro.*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Vermeer, Antonio López, Velázquez, Caravaggio, van Gogh.*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *None.*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *Everybody who can smile after his own child is died.*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?  *Renaissance humanists*.
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *A teacher.*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *Anywhere, in the mountains*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *To be at peace with oneself*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *Violence against children*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *Everything, they are my friends!*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *To be able of singing.*
23. How would you like to die? *Asleep*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *You took ages!*
25. What is your motto? *Live and let live*

Three Four bonus questions:

26. Why did you join WR? *I like words and grammar*
27. What have you learned since joining WR? *Many things!*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *Respect*
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  *Dark chocolate*


----------



## Agró

1. What is your country of birth? *Spain*
2. What is your current country of residence? *Spain*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *1'82* (meters, not feet)
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. *A few white hairs* (still countable)
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *Any*.
7. What is your favorite word? *Julivert* (that's Catalan for *Parsley*)
8. What is your least favorite word? *Nunca* (Spanish for *Never*)
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *The sea*.
10. What turns you off? *Orthodoxy*.
11. What are your favorite books? *The ones made of paper*.
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *Salvat Papasseit, Roselló-Pòrcel*, *Leonardo Sciascia*.
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Caravaggio*.
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *Salvo Montalbano*.
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *Doctors *(most of them)
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *Empedocles*.
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *Farmer, Zoologist*.
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *Madagascar*.
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *Loving (and being loved by) my wife*.
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *Wars*.
21. What do you value most in your friends? *Being true friends*.
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *Musical abilities*.
23. How would you like to die? *Peacefully*.
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *Come on in through along by... (by then I'll have learned English prepositions)*
25. What is your motto? *Make Love, Not War*.

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *Out of curiosity*.
27. What have you learned since joining WR? *So many things...*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *Wonderful knowledgeable people.*
29. Chocolate or Nutella? *Either*.


----------



## Thou

1. What is your country of birth? *Canada ( I wish I could say Quebec)*
2. What is your current country of residence? *Quebec *
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *186cm *
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. *Nothing unusual*
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *I like Japanese, german, french and many others as well*
7. What is your favorite word? *Unless *
8. What is your least favorite word? *I don't have a one that come to my mind.*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *History*
10. What turns you off?*People who don't respect books *
11. What are your favorite books?*There is way to many! Who could I remember? *
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *Shakespeare, Homer, Robert Jordan*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Picasso, Monnet*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *Achilles, Odysseus
*15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *Dunno...*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *Hannibal, William Wallace, Richard III, Thomas Cromwell, Guillaume II, William the Conqueror, Nicolas Machiavell*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?* No jobs for right now. I am still a student.*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *England, that's for sure*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *Silence*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?*To have to bow down to get what you want, no pride at all. The noisy people who don't care about respecting others. *
21. What do you value most in your friends? *How they are able to stick with me, even though I am not that social. *
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *Go back to the past*
23. How would you like to die? *I don't have any preference, but no suicide. *
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *Who the hell let him pass?*
25. What is your motto? *Everyone die. It's just a matter of when and why.*
*Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR?* I needed some nice words for a play that I was writing for my english class*
27. What have you learned since joining WR? *Nice words in English*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? *Fiability *
29. Chocolate or Nutella? *Dunno. I don't eat that.*


----------



## dwhs

1. What is your country of birth? USA
2. What is your current country of residence? Costa Rica
3. What is your height in  ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 190.50
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair  adornments, if any. nope
5. *Women Only: *How  fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) Chill, simple, with style
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Sushi Roku in LA, Seafood Enterprise Fish Venice, Italian Pascucci's in SB, Californian Rustic Canyon,  Anything home cooked.
7. What is your favorite word? Word
8. What is your least favorite word? I don't like to cuss
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or  emotionally? Women, then helping people and Animals
10. What turns you off? Selfishness
11. What are your  favorite books? Alchemist, Anything Clive Barker, Fact Based Misc
12. Who are your  favorite poets and/or writers? I love quotes, there has been so many thousands I have loved who knows who wrote them all. Not big on poetry unless I know the person.
13. Who are your  favorite painters? I like thick hard strokes, preferably in oil.
14. Who are your  favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Iron Man is pretty awesome.
15. Who are your  favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Mothers, Fathers, people that do the right thing even thought though  don't have to and know might not even know.
16. Who are your  favorite characters in history? I think it's sad how we only remember certain names because they where written in a book, the story back you can assure is not the same. For example Ben Franklyn didn't invent Electricity yet the books will always say he did. My favorite chacters are the ones that did something great and got screwed by some guy with money and power.
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Hotel and Restaurant management.
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
Spain, Thailand, Brazil, Monaco, South Africa
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Balance and Tolerance
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of  misery? People who do not respect children and their importance to the world.
21. What do you value most in your friends?  Honesty and little drama
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?  A biiiig memory
23. How would you like to  die? in my sleep
24. If Heaven exists, what  would you like to hear God (or deity of  your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Not bad, not bad
25. What is your motto? Your good is defined by what you think when no one listens.

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? To speak Spanish better
27. What have you learned since joining WR? How to say certain terms better
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? The activity and simpleness
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  creme brulee, german chocolate, or apple ala mode

Thanks for reading, Cheers!


----------



## elirlandes

1. What is your country of birth? Ireland (Northern Ireland)
2. What is your current country of residence? Ireland (the other bit)
3. What is your height in  ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. _175cm_
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair   adornments, if any. Five o'clock shadow from time to time
5. *Women Only: *How  fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) Dapper
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? A good steak well bar-b-qued, Indian, and any other that comes with good company
7. What is your favorite word? _smile, kiss_
8. What is your least favorite word? momentarily (and any other that is regularly used wrongly)
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or  emotionally? _Chopin (Piano études etc)_, good sports well played
10. What turns you off? hypocracy
11. What are your  favorite books? _Any of Shakespeare's works, La Peste (Camus)_
12. Who are your  favorite poets and/or writers? _Wilde, Yeats, Heaney, Kavanagh, Shakespeare_
13. Who are your  favorite painters/artists? Botero, Le Broquy, Bernard Buffet
14. Who are your  favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? _Fionn Mac Cumhall, Cú Chulainn_
15. Who are your  favorite heroes or heroines in real life? My father; Michael Collins
16. Who are your  favorite characters in history/legend? The Fianna, the Red Branch Nights 
17. What profession other than  your own would you like to attempt? _Musician or writer_
18 In what country other than your own would you  like to live? _France, Spain, Argentina, Italy; United States of Europe_
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? _Watching my children enjoying themselves, hugged by my wife_
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of  misery? _Poverty as we have allowed it to exist in certain parts of the world._
21. What do you value most in your friends?  Honesty and honour
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? compassion
23. How would you like to die? I'd like to avoid it for as long as possible, but when it comes, whatever way creates the least fuss...
24. If Heaven exists, what  would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive  at the Pearly Gates? _Welcome back_
25. What is your motto? I have none, but I live by the idea of being happy by simply deciding to be happy. It seems to work...


*Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? I found WR through curiousity about language, and discovered there was so much more to see
27. What have you learned since joining WR? _That I know nothing, and that there is so much interesting stuff to learn from so many interesting people_
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? The banter, and the finding of a new and better way to express myself
29. Chocolate or Nutella? Chocolate of any sort - recently, especially Chocolate Raisins


----------



## Loob

1. What is your country of birth? England
2. What is your current country of residence? England
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 1.62m
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any. Moustache Oops.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) Kind of _sloppy_, really. But lovely.
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Chips & prawns (not together).
7. What is your favorite word? Flobble.
8. What is your least favorite word? A four-letter English swear word beginning with 'c' that I can't bring myself to write.
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Humour.
10. What turns you off? Pomposity.
11. What are your favorite books? In the sense of books that I would keep reading and re-reading...? At the moment, probably anything by Terry Pratchett.
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Poet: Wendy Cope.
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Ewie, of course.*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? I don't think I have any. Though T Pratchett's _Death_ is rather sexy.... 
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? My friend Julia. Who in nearly 30 years of friendship has always, somehow, been there exactly when I needed her. 
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? I've always had a soft spot for Richard III, who was outrageously done down by W Shakespeare.
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Helicopter pilot.
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Spain. Or Canada.
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Having a secretary-cum-cleaner.
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Injustice.
21. What do you value most in your friends? Kindness. And laughter.
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? I'd love to be able to make people laugh. Sadly, I'm a miserable old booger.
23. How would you like to die? Quickly, but not yet.
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? I don't think it does, so I can't answer this question.
25. What is your motto? I don't have one.

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? As I recall, I wanted to know how to say "glass-bottomed boat" in Spanish & Portuguese.
27. What have you learned since joining WR? How little I know.
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? Learning new things every day.
29. Chocolate or Nutella? The answer's obvious, surely?


----------



## Vikinga-Guadalupana

I decided to join the fun 

1. What is your country of birth?
México

2. What is your current country of residence?
US

3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.
Um... 1.60m, or about 5'4"

4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
You mean, you don't want to know about my sexy female mustache?

5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
More like "whatever is clean and not too wrinkled"

6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?
Favorite? By category? *confused* I'll randomly throw some in: Beef - bloody rare. Asian cuisine. Homemade bread.

7. What is your favorite word?
It's not a real word, but I use it alot. Nosogros (Us + Ogres)

8. What is your least favorite word?
"hate". Way too strong and used too freely

9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
Rain, music, lightning, my spouse, cold weather. Driving very fast, whith music blearing.

10. What turns you off?
Sun-light, heat, noise. Politics.

11. What are your favorite books? 
Don't have a favorite book, there are too many out there. Favorite generes though: Fantasy, History, Biography.

12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?
Robert Jordan, Ann Price.... Er... Have I mentioned my memory is not very good?

13. Who are your favorite painters?
I'm more into photography than paintings... But no favorites.

14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
Loky (Norse mithology), Severus Snape (Harry Potter), Richard (Looking For Group), Boromir (LOTR)

15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?
Benjamin. And too many others to write down. Anyone who does what's right, regardless of losses or gains, is on my list.

16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
Jeanne d'Arc, Ghandi, Martin Luther King.

17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
Many. Archeology, Biology (Mammals), writing, directing movies, training animals, animation... and the list goes on and on and on 

18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
Germany, Japan, Costa Rica, Canada.

19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
Anything I do with Benjamin: spending hours playing "WoW", watching a movie, other stuff we do together.

20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
2 weeks from now. He will be leaving for México and will stay there 1+ months.

21. What do you value most in your friends?
Honesty.

22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
Photographic memory, being able to sing.

23. How would you like to die?
I would not. But knowing I did what I was meant to do, in the best way I could. Swift and painless, please.

24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
Pfft! About time you finished your task     Take a week and you'll go back.

25. What is your motto?
I think I have not introduced you to my boot yet...

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR?
I had been toying with the idea, and then some one asked about a "Tonometro"... 

27. What have you learned since joining WR?
A lot of stuff. From translations, to idioms. How little I know of Spanish and English.

28. What is your favorite thing about WR?
The users! No matter how bad my day was, someone is always making me chuckle 

29. Chocolate or Nutella?  
What? Where? *hides both jars*


----------



## Nonstar

1. What is your country of birth?
Brazil

2. What is your current country of residence?
Brazil

3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.
1.77 m

4. Men Only: Facial hair adornments, if any.
No beard. Too scarce to have one.

5. Women Only: How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)

6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?
Brazilian and Middle-Eastern cuisines.

7. What is your favorite word?
None in special.

8. What is your least favorite word?
Business.

9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
Music; musicians.

10. What turns you off?
Business.

11. What are your favorite books? 
1984; L'homme revolté.

12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?
Albert Camus; George Orwell; Herberto Sales; Plínio Marcos.

13. Who are your favorite painters?
Marc Chagall.

14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
None in special.

15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?
The proles.

16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
Rock'n'rollers.

17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
Shoemaker.

18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
France.

19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
Enjoying myself with friends.

20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
Having no one to talk to.

21. What do you value most in your friends?
Sympathy.

22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
Singing.

23. How would you like to die?
The quickest and most unpainful way possible.

24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
Feel at ease!

25. What is your motto?
Ridicule is nothing to be scared of.

Three Four bonus questions:

26. Why did you join WR?
I really can't remember. Felt curious, maybe.

27. What have you learned since joining WR?
A few interesting things and a bit of sensibility.

28. What is your favorite thing about WR?
The diversity of people.

29. Chocolate or Nutella?  
How much are they again?


----------



## XiaoRoel

1. What is your country of birth?
Galicia, España.

2. What is your current country of residence?
Galicia.

3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.
1.70 m.

4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
A veces barba y melena a lo hippie.

6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?
Marisco, pescado blanco de mar, carne de vacuno, empanadas y pulpo a la gallega.
7. What is your favorite word?
Ronsel (surco que deja el barco la navegar, en gallego)

8. What is your least favorite word?
Fascismo.
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
Las bellas artes, especialmente la poesía y la música tradicional.

10. What turns you off?
El ruído y la política.

11. What are your favorite books? 
Muchos. Lazarillo de Tormes, El Buscón, Las Soledades, la poesía medieval gallegoportuguesa, Axion esti (O. Elytis), los Poemas de Catulo. La Ilíada en griego.  Las crónicas del sochantre. Menina e moça. Satiricón.

12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?
Los líricos griegos antiguos y en lo moderno Elytis; Rosalía Castro, Valle Inclán, Galdós, Cunqueiro, Alfonso X, Góngora, Quevedo, Pessoa (Álvaro de Campos), Machado de Assis, Huysmans, Villon, Queneau, Italo Calvino, etc., etc.

13. Who are your favorite painters?
El Bosco, Velázquez, Murillo, Valdés Leal, Delacroix, Goya, Dalí, Pissarro.

14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
Lazarillo y el buscón don Pablos.

15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?
Cipriano Mera.

16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
Cipriano Mera.

17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
Arqueología.

18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
Portugal.

19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
Una buena bebida de ron o una caipirinha y un buen libro (traducciones no, gracias).

20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
Un mes en Brasil y una semana en Marruecos. La sociedad de mi niñez española y portuguesa.
21. What do you value most in your friends?
Su inteligencia y buen decir.

22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
Habilidad manual.

23. How would you like to die?
Bien puesto de opiáceos o durmiendo.
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
Absolutamente ateo. Eso de dios y el cielo, para mí pertenece al folclore.

25. What is your motto?
Estudiar continuamente.

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR?
Por casualidad

27. What have you learned since joining WR?
Soy filólogo, creo que esto basta.

28. What is your favorite thing about WR?
Los foreros inteligentes y no repetitivos.
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  
Chocolate, chocolate, chocolate en todas sus formas, maneras y aspectos.


----------



## kenaida

1. What is your country of birth? Mexico
2. What is your current country of residence? La Paz B.C.S, Mexico
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 1.61 cm.
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) I'm the serious type I guess...
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? spaghetti, cheese, broccoli, ice-cream, cinnamon, ginger
7. What is your favorite word? Brillar
8. What is your least favorite word? Inútil
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? the wind, high places, read something that brings me memories...
10. What turns you off? odio, hipocresia, mentiras, 
11. What are your favorite books? Gates of fire, Le Petit Prince, Platero el burrito, Diablo Guardian
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Edgar Allan Poe, Federico García Lorca, Anne Rice, Oscar wilde
13. Who are your favorite painters? Vincent Van Gogh, Salvador Dali
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Spiderman and Batman
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? People who fight for and pursue their dreams
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Alexander the Great, Plato, Martin Luther King Jr.
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?Chef, Pilot, Fahion Designer, scientist....
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Tokyo, France, Italy
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? to look at my past and smile and to live my present enjoying what I have
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? to wallow in self pity
21. What do you value most in your friends? Honesty, to be themselves, respect
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? it would be awsome if I could Fly!, teleportation as well.
23. How would you like to die? in my sleep
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? It was fun, wasn't it?
25. What is your motto? *Quitters Never Win and Winners Never Quit.* I read it some time ago and since them those lines just come to my mind wherever I feel down, and always make me Smile

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? One day I realize that every word I need it, I always found it in WR then when I look carefully and noticed that actually I could sign in, I thought "yay" 
27. What have you learned since joining WR? several and useful words and take care in my writing.
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? the forum where I can ask about my doubts and take part in the discussions
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  Chocolate.... Dark Chocolate!


----------



## Calambur

1. What is your country of birth?
En la Argentina.

2. What is your current country of residence?
En la Argentina.

3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.
1.65 m

4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.

5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
Me gusta sentirme cómoda y suelo vestir de sport, pero a veces me disfrazo (y eso me divierte).

6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?
Los productos de huerta, los lácteos, y los huevos. Soy _ovolactovegetariana_.

7. What is your favorite word?
"mamita" o "mamuchi" (formas cariñosas de dirigirme a cada una de mis gatas; para el gato las transformo en  "papuchi").

8. What is your least favorite word?
Basura.

9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
Las cartas de tarot.

10. What turns you off?
La crueldad con los animales.

11. What are your favorite books? 
Unos cuantos... El Quijote; Cien años de soledad -considero que es una novela de tarot-; TODOS los libros de Fernando Vallejo; El Buscón, y la poesía satírica de Quevedo; ¡y ya!... no quiero cansar.

12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?
Quevedo, Lope de Vega, y Fernando Vallejo.

13. Who are your favorite painters?
El Bosco; Goya; Dalí; Brueghel, el viejo.

14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
El "loco" de las "autoficciones" de Fernando Vallejo.

15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?
Fernando Vallejo y nadie más -es mi alma gemela, si es que existe tal cosa-.

16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
Favoritos, ninguno. Detestado: Felipe II de España.

17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
Ninguna. Me siento bien con mis gustos/aficiones.

18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
Uruguay.

19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
Que una bomba biológica selectiva destruyera a la dañina especie humana, para que el resto de los seres vivos -animales y vegetales- pudieran vivir en armonía. No me importaría estar justo debajo de donde cayera esa bomba...

20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
El ser humano, con algunas pocas excepciones.

21. What do you value most in your friends?
El sentido del humor y la inteligencia.

22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
Buen oído para la música.

23. How would you like to die?
Durmiendo.

24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
No puedo imaginar tal cosa. Gracias a dios, soy atea.

25. What is your motto?
Si no respetás a los animales, imposible que seas mi amigo.

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR?
De carambola. Buscando algo en el diccionario para una traducción.

27. What have you learned since joining WR?
Que cada uno interpreta/entiende lo que puede.

28. What is your favorite thing about WR?
Me gustan los foristas que explican las cosas en forma concisa, ordenada y clara, y los que tienen sentido del humor.

29. Chocolate or Nutella? 
Ninguno. Para mí, vino y whisky.


----------



## catlady60

Dear Foreros and Foreras, ​ 
In celebration of the Forum's *1,000,000th* post, 
we (your mod team) thought it time we get to know each and everyone of you a little better. We've put together a list of questions *you are welcome to answer* as part of this thread - and of course, we answered them too (even Mike), so you can get to know us. This thread will only be open for a *limited period of time*, 
so please answer as soon as you can.​ 
With nods to Marcel Proust, Bernard Pivot 
and noted philosopher Raphus Cucullatus, we present 
the *WR "Twenty-Five Questions."*
​ 

1. What is your country of birth? United States (New York City)
2. What is your current country of residence? United States (Pennsylvania)
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.  5'7"/170cm
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) casual, but neat.  Why do you ask only the women about fashion?  Men can be fashionable, too.
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? Italian, but would be open to try other foods.  Especially since I'm chunky and am forever on a diet 
7. What is your favorite word? Serendipity (English), saudade (Portuguese)
8. What is your least favorite word? Torture
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? Poetry, beautiful music (not that noise that passes for music replete with swear words), a deep understanding of my place in God's universe, friends, and love (which I've lacked for 18 years).
10. What turns you off? Intentional cruelty to animals, human inhumanity to other humans
11. What are your favorite books? Cat Talk by Sonya Fitzpatrick
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? Richard Lederer: he has a collection of books containing hilarious English bloopers (the "Anguished English" series)
13. Who are your favorite painters? None I can think of off the top of my head
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? Robin Hood
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? Mother Teresa, Pope John Paul II
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Too many to list here.
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Psychologist
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Portugal--where else? (Outsider, would you like to trade places?)
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? Relaxing with a book in my hands, my cat purring on my lap, and a decent man to call my own.
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? Seeing other people and animals abused for the sake of profit, dishonesty, and a wholesale attitude of selfishness.
21. What do you value most in your friends? Honesty, a good sense of humor, the ability to appreciate my quirks.
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? A longer attention span.
23. How would you like to die? Peacefully, preferably in my sleep--but not yet!
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? Welcome home.  You've done a great job.
25. What is your motto? Diamonds may be a _girl's _best friend, but a woman's best friend is her cat.

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? I stumbled onto WR to look for baseball terminology--and to shake the rust off my Portuguese--all I need to do now is learn to use this freakin' English keyboard I have to create the accents.  I just can't memorize them! I'm still shy about posting in the Portuguese forums (sorry)
27. What have you learned since joining WR? My long-repressed Lusophilia has come back to the forefrong after 20 years of burying it in my subconscious.  No wonder I have been so darn depressed. 
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? I love the diversity of languages and cultures of many people around the world.  I'm learning how others live.
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  *Chocolate!!! *I never tasted Nutella.


----------



## Lurrezko

1. What is your country of birth?
*España*
2. What is your current country of residence?
*España*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.[/FONT]
*1,73 cm.*
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
*Me da pereza afeitarme*
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?
*Cualquiera que previamente haya caminado*
7. What is your favorite word?
*Música*
8. What is your least favorite word?
*Religión*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
*El mar*
10. What turns you off?
*El dogmatismo y la falta de sentido del humor, que viene a ser lo mismo*
11. What are your favorite books? 
*Me leo hasta las tarjetas de metro*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?
*Borges, Borges y quizá Borges. También algunos otros*
13. Who are your favorite painters?
*Sorolla, Antonio López*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
*Mortadelo*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?
*Ninguno*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
*El capitán Burton*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
*Rentista, en 4a acepción*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
*Argentina, Islandia*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
*Una playa desierta y un libro. Y algo de catering, puestos a pedir*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
*La crueldad con los indefensos*
21. What do you value most in your friends?
*El hecho de que lo sean ya es un trabajo arduo. Pedir más sería abusar*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
*El don de lenguas*
23. How would you like to die?
*Rápido*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
*Es un supuesto altamente improbable. De ocurrir, hablaría yo primero, me iba a oír...*
25. What is your motto?
*No molestes*

Four bonus questions:

26. Why did you join WR?
*Por casualidad*
27. What have you learned since joining WR?
*Voy aprendiendo humildad, virtud que ya debería tener, puesto que está en mi alias. Pero el macho-alfa no se deja embridar fácilmente...*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR?
*Los foreros que exponen con la máxima claridad sin perder la mínima complejidad*
29. Chocolate or Nutella? 
*¿Qué es Nutella?*


----------



## Ottilie

1. What is your country of birth?
*USSR*

2. What is your current country of residence?
*Moldova(actually same)*

3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.
*172 cm*


5. Women Only: How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
*Funky*

6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?
*Lebanese,Caucasian,French cuisine.*

7. What is your favorite word?
*Mountains
*
8. What is your least favorite word?
*Must
*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
*Landscapes,music.*

10. What turns you off?
*Discipline,religion,traditions.*

11. What are your favorite books? 
*Fight club*

12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?
*Bukowski,Sartre,Kafka,Pahalaniuk, Маяковский*

13. Who are your favorite painters?
*None especially*

14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
*None especially*

15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?
* None*

16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
*None*

17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
*Rocketscientist*

18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
*Austria,Switzerland,Germany *

19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
*Getting to know myself and human mind*

20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
* To live and die alone*

21. What do you value most in your friends?
* The fact that some of them really help me when I am down.*

22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
* To be a genius
*
23. How would you like to die?
*Happy*

24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
*Free drinks!*

25. What is your motto?
*I  have to become better.*

Three Four bonus questions:

26. Why did you join WR?
*Not for a particular reason*

27. What have you learned since joining WR?
*Some English expressions*

28. What is your favorite thing about WR?
*Large number of members,quick answers*

29. Chocolate or Nutella? 
*Nutella isn't chocolate?*


----------



## maidinbedlam

1. What is your country of birth?
*Spain (Madrid)*
2. What is your current country of residence?
*Galicia-Spain*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of  measure you like.
*162 cm*
5. Women Only: How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
*Casual*
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?
*Anything except meat that bleeds*
7. What is your favorite word?
*Revolution*
8. What is your least favorite word?
*Guilt*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
*Written word*
10. What turns you off?
*Stupidity*
11. What are your favorite books? 
*Impossible to choose. Poetry, medieval epics, classic and contemporary novels*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?
*If I really had to choose, Carpentier and Lorca*
13. Who are your favorite painters?
*Picasso, Kandinsky, lately Rousseau*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
*Geoffrey Firmin, and others who have taken a walk in hell*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?
* Those who fell for their ideals in the recent history of my country*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
*Aspasia: cultured lady and wordly girl.*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
*Musician*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
*England, but only temporarily.*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
*My sons' smiles. My friends' company. Some good loving.*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
* Loneliness*
21. What do you value most in your friends?
* Intelligence, sense of humor, honesty.*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
* A beautiful voice for singing*
23. How would you like to die?
*In bed*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your  choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
*I'm an atheist but...Here you can learn without limits would be nice.*
25. What is your motto?
*Never to be hurtful on purpose.*
Three Four bonus questions:

26. Why did you join WR?
*I found it looking for help with words.*
27. What have you learned since joining WR?
*That discussing language is much funnier and healthier than watching TV*.
28. What is your favorite thing about WR?
*The human factor.*

29. Chocolate or Nutella? 
*The darkest chocolate I can find.*


----------



## Omanaite

1. What is your country of birth?
*Argentina*
2. What is your current country of residence? 
*Argentina*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like.
*I have no idea... 1m70 cm?*
4. Men Only: Facial hair adornments, if any.
*None. No beard, sadly*.
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)?
*Asado, all sorts of pasta, Pringles.*
7. What is your favorite word?
*AWESOME*
8. What is your least favorite word?
*Sofa*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally?
*Music, films and inner feelings.*
10. What turns you off?
*Politics, the World, mathematics.*
11. What are your favorite books? 
*Orwell's "Animal Farm"; Tolkien's The Lord of the Rings Trilogy; everything ever written by Jules Verne.*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers?
*Jules Verne*
13. Who are your favorite painters?
*Never had a taste for paintings.*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction?
*Captain Nemo; Dulkancellin (from Liliana Bodoc's "Saga de los Confines"); Commander Shepard (Mass Effect series)*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life?
*Don Ross, Roberto Carnaghi.*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history?
*Juan Domingo Perón (his work and life is incredibly interesting).*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt?
*Professional musician, voice actor... considering I'm still in high school, that's quite a lot of options.*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live?
*Germany, Canada, England*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness?
*A life of self-discovery and knowledge; creating art; Pringles.*
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery?
*A meaningless existence.*
21. What do you value most in your friends?
*Their trust and loyalty, and their ability to make me laugh.*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess?
*Absolute pitch; creating Pringles out of the palm of my hand.*
23. How would you like to die?
*Happy. And in a manner I won't never, ever return as a zombie.*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates?
*"I HAVE AN INFINITE NUMBER OF PRINGLES' TUBES FOR YOU, MY SON!"*
25. What is your motto?
"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA"

Three Four bonus questions:

26. Why did you join WR? 
*Because I have a lot of free time, a love for english and an obsession with the Internet.*
27. What have you learned since joining WR?
*A LOT*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? 
*The ammount of people willing to help each other for the sake of knowledge.*
29. Chocolate or Nutella? 
*Chocolate covered in Nutella, alongside Pringles.*

Hello everyone!


----------



## bondia

1. What is your country of birth? *England*
2. What is your current country of residence? *Spain*
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. *1.70m*
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…) *Casual*
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? *Vietnamese, pasta, coeur de beouf tomatoes from my garden*
7. What is your favorite word? *Peace*
8. What is your least favorite word? *Fascist*
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? *Music, particularly opera*
10. What turns you off? *Intolerance and bigotry*
11. What are your favorite books? *The Border Trilogy, The Alexandria Quartet*
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? *Too many..*
13. Who are your favorite painters? *Depends on the mood I'm in*
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? *None*
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? *People who suffer hardship in order to help others*
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? *idem*
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? *Medicine*
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? *Ithaki, Nepal*
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? *Dipping into a cool, clean, transparent sea on a very hot day *
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? *The death of a child (at any age)*
21. What do you value most in your friends? *Their support when needed*
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? *To sing like Renée Fleming*
23. How would you like to die? *I wouldn't*
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? *I'm not a believer, but, just in case.."I thought you'd never get here"*
25. What is your motto?* Life is not a rehearsal*

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? *Looked up word in dictionary, and joined*
27. What have you learned since joining WR? *Loads*
28. What is your favorite thing about WR?* The way people help others*
29. Chocolate or Nutella? *Nutella? What's Nutella?*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## staminax

1. What is your country of birth? Spain
2. What is your current country of residence? Spain
3. What is your height in ft/in, centimeters or whatever standard of measure you like. 1,70 m
4. *Men Only:* Facial hair adornments, if any.
5. *Women Only: *How fashionable are you? (Tailored, Fun, Funky , Lovely…)
6. What are your favorite foods (by category)? vegetables, pasta, fruits, cheese
7. What is your favorite word? never thought it before but tender could be one
8. What is your least favorite word? fear
9. What turns you on creatively, spiritually or emotionally? learning, always
10. What turns you off? boredom
11. What are your favorite books? history, 
12. Who are your favorite poets and/or writers? M. Yourcenar, D. Lessing, and many others
13. Who are your favorite painters? Van Gogh, Bosco,
14. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines of fiction? none
15. Who are your favorite heroes or heroines in real life? unfortunately none
16. Who are your favorite characters in history? Alejandro Magno, 
17. What profession other than your own would you like to attempt? Translator full time
18 In what country other than your own would you like to live? Greece, Pacific Islands 
19. What is your idea of earthly happiness? being happy with your present state
20. What do you regard as the lowest depth of misery? not being able to enjoy anything
21. What do you value most in your friends? empathy 
22. What natural gift would you most like to possess? drawing, painting
23. How would you like to die? I have no idea
24. If Heaven exists, what would you like to hear God (or deity of your choice) say when you arrive at the Pearly Gates? no idea 
25. What is your motto? Live and let live

*Three Four bonus questions:*

26. Why did you join WR? First for getting help with my translation doubts and later for the pleasure of learning and helping other people if possible.
27. What have you learned since joining WR? many and different things in different languages i.e idioms, grammar, etc.
28. What is your favorite thing about WR? it adheres strictly to language topics
29. Chocolate or Nutella?  chocolate of course
__________________


----------

